# GW 5000 1JF owners report here



## gettocard

Honestly,the best watch I own. I've learned to use it for it's intended use,Gshock use. I wear it while I work on my bikes,moving stuff around and travels. It's my winter watch tho,can't stand much it's weight in summer. I love it,seems it's getting very hard to find,I'm glad I've got myself covered with 2 bezels and one strap. Of course I take good care of it, I regularly apply some specific product to keep the resin soft and moist.
Post yours fellas,and share the love |>

http://


----------



## kung-fusion

Yes, it's a great watch. I would say it's perfect except that the buttons are a little hard to press. I have myself covered as far as spare parts too, but I am missing a spare crystal (they are discontinued, and you have to buy the whole case (which is expensive) to get the crystal).


----------



## Dantas

Yes indeed it's a fantastic G, tough and low profile. I'm just going to take a ride on this thread, please i don't mean to hijack it but also don't thingk it would be necessary to atart another just for this question. Wore mine yesterday to the beach, it was fully charged as ever (i live in Rio deJaneiro - Brazil, sun is not a problem here). The moment i arrived i checked the time and my gw5000 was blank! He stopped. No the power saving was not activated and even if it was i don't think that the sun would allow it to turn off the watch. Was simply terrified, so i pressed the receiving button and it came back alive. Been wearing it since yesterday and it did not happened again. But i didn't like it. What would have caused it?


----------



## rcorreale

Mine is on the way and should be arrive in a couple of hours, pics to follow when she's here.


----------



## g-s-h-o-c-k

Get the composite bracelet for it, you won't regret it!


----------



## rogerlike

I love the GW-5000! Here are a couple of snaps of mine for you:


















​


----------



## gettocard

kung-fusion said:


> I have myself covered as far as spare parts too, but I am missing a spare crystal (they are discontinued, and you have to buy the whole case (which is expensive) to get the crystal).


That would be my worst nightmare. I have my GW5600 crystal well beaten up but for 50 Euro I can buy the whole new watch,I don't even wanna think about scratching the crystal on this one...scary


----------



## kung-fusion

gettocard said:


> That would be my worst nightmare. I have my GW5600 crystal well beaten up but for 50 Euro I can buy the whole new watch,I don't even wanna think about scratching the crystal on this one...scary


There's always polishing (though it can be a pain in the neck if the scratches are deep) or the option of substituting a crystal from another square solar (many are the same size)


----------



## rcorreale

Here she is, just arrived 1 hr. ago, 3 days from Tokyo!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gaijin

Another vote for the composite bracelet:










Very comfortable. ;-)


----------



## rcorreale

gaijin said:


> Another vote for the composite bracelet:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Very comfortable. ;-)


How is that bracelet put together, pins or screws and if pins, how much of a pain is it to size?

Also, are there micro adjustments on the clasp?

Agree that it looks great on that watch!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## M5600

yes very nice watch. I bought an extra bezel and strap for mine from tiktox. Sad part, everything just sits in a box and seen zero wrist time along with my other 5000's


----------



## gaijin

rcorreale said:


> How is that bracelet put together, pins or screws and if pins, how much of a pain is it to size?
> 
> Also, are there micro adjustments on the clasp?
> 
> Agree that it looks great on that watch!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Each link is held on the bracelet with a small spring bar, just like the ones used at the lugs of most watches only smaller.

There are four micro adjust holes on the pushbutton release clasp. You can see it more clearly in this photo of the same bracelet on my GW-6900:










HTH


----------



## MDPlatts

+1 combi - I have it on 3 of my 55/56's and was going to buy a couple more, but tiktox are out of stock - the page isn't even showing zero stock, its now page not found when you search for it. Hope they get some more in.


----------



## GregNYC

I have the combi bracelet but haven't put it on the 5000 yet. I have had that bracelet before and it is amazing!


----------



## rcorreale

Thanks gaijin!


----------



## wuyeah

Looks great guys. Thanks for sharing the pics. Looks like a party I want to join.


----------



## gaijin

rcorreale said:


> Thanks gaijin!


You're welcome. Glad I could help. ;-)


----------



## Feisar

Joining in


----------



## G-Shock Absorber

Love mine. Don't agree that the composite bracelet is a good move though, simply because the original strap is so nice and soft (it gets a softer-than-standard strap which is incredibly comfortable).


----------



## ZASKAR36

g-s-h-o-c-k said:


> Get the composite bracelet for it, you won't regret it!


Love the combi bracelet g-s-h-o-c-k. I want to get that one for my GWM5600. How much did you buy it for and where did you buy the bracelet?

Thanks


----------



## gaijin

ZASKAR36 said:


> Love the combi bracelet g-s-h-o-c-k. I want to get that one for my GWM5600. How much did you buy it for and where did you buy the bracelet?
> 
> Thanks


After a little switching around:










Here's the composite bracelet on a GWM5600:










Works great!

I bought my bracelets from Tiktox, but they are apparently out of stock now. :-(

HTH


----------



## kung-fusion

gaijin said:


> After a little switching around:
> 
> Works great!
> 
> I bought my bracelets from Tiktox, but they are apparently out of stock now. :-(
> 
> HTH


That looks incredible! Much better than the original watches.


----------



## gaijin

kung-fusion said:


> That looks incredible! Much better than the original watches.


Thanks. I appreciate it. ;-)


----------



## MRG-1000

g-s-h-o-c-k said:


> Get the composite bracelet for it, you won't regret it!


Yes, definitely a superb combo.


----------



## eraser

althrough i have a gw-9300j.i think i must have this great stuff
but i am in China. a little expensive for buying it from internet.
btw: my first post here


----------



## gaijin

ZASKAR36 said:


> Love the combi bracelet g-s-h-o-c-k. I want to get that one for my GWM5600. How much did you buy it for and where did you buy the bracelet?
> 
> Thanks


I found the bracelets for sale at Chino Watch in Japan: GW-6900BC/GW-M5600BC

I have done business with Chino several times, they are a great shop to deal with.

HTH


----------



## M5600

Nice combo!! That 5625 glorious gold is pretty rare so look after it


gaijin said:


> After a little switching around:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's the composite bracelet on a GWM5600:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Works great!I bought my bracelets from Tiktox, but they are apparently out of stock now. :-(HTH


----------



## 757EliasHZ

Greetings; may I ask where you guys are still finding this model? I've been looking everywhere but have no luck other than the bay.

Thanks!


----------



## clarencek

757EliasHZ said:


> Greetings; may I ask where you guys are still finding this model? I've been looking everywhere but have no luck other than the bay.
> 
> Thanks!


There are very few options since it's now discontinued. The bay is one, but fairly pricey. I saw on pop up on the sales forum, but it was snapped up quickly.


----------



## rcorreale

757EliasHZ said:


> Greetings; may I ask where you guys are still finding this model? I've been looking everywhere but have no luck other than the bay.
> 
> Thanks!


Just got mine from Tokyo-toyz.com. Pricey but had a better price than all those on e-bay by quite a bit. They only had the one I purchased in stock so it shows "sold out" at the moment but still has the price shown which is $50.00 more than what I paid so I suspect he's expecting another one in soon.

I'm amazed at how much these have gone up in price since they first came out.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## X-plorer

Chiming in with a pair.


----------



## avusblue

Here's mine -- worn on a very momentous day last fall: the digital moment of the century. An occurrence none of us will ever see again.










Cheers,


----------



## rcorreale

Hey, this was almost mine!



avusblue said:


> Here's mine -- worn on a very momentous day last fall: the digital moment of the century. An occurrence none of us will ever see again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers,


----------



## typericey

gettocard said:


> I regularly apply some specific product to keep the resin soft and moist.


What product do you use?


----------



## lidong198711

very beautiful


----------



## Yoda2005

Every thought of cutting something like cellphone screen cover and putting it on your watch. It would fit under the bezel and would make protect the crystal pretty well. Just get a generic one and cut to size. I like using Best Skin Ever on my phones.



kung-fusion said:


> Yes, it's a great watch. I would say it's perfect except that the buttons are a little hard to press. I have myself covered as far as spare parts too, but I am missing a spare crystal (they are discontinued, and you have to buy the whole case (which is expensive) to get the crystal).


----------



## gettocard

typericey said:


> What product do you use?


It' called Vinylex and it's made by Lexol. Excellent product,works wonder on a lot of rubber/plastic surfaces.


----------



## gettocard

Yoda2005 said:


> Every thought of cutting something like cellphone screen cover and putting it on your watch. It would fit under the bezel and would make protect the crystal pretty well. Just get a generic one and cut to size. I like using Best Skin Ever on my phones.


Wow,that is one excellent idea ! Played with a big dog today and got my bezel chipped ! Luckily my glass has been spared.....


----------



## GShockMe

Count me in. I'm a proud owner of the grail.


----------



## dirkpitt73

Now this is a club I've been looking forward to joining! Got my G-Grail yesterday from Seiya, ordered it Wed, pretty impressive. The watch is a joy, I've poured over all the reviews on WuS and it lives up to the hype. My initial observations:

- heavy, feels solid 
- low profile on the wrist 
- resin is super soft, I imagine this is what Hublot's rubber feels like 
- actual time digits a little smaller than my 5600 
- strap length is short, I have a 7.5 wrist and I'm on the fourth to last hole 
- display is very crisp, best of any of my G's

This one is going to get a lot of wrist time, might even displace my Sub!



















Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## GShockMe

Check in, sir.


----------



## wuyeah

I finally join the club. All in one thread.








Flickr: wuyeah's Photostream


----------



## rogerlike

wuyeah said:


> I finally join the club. All in one thread.


Didn't you sell it? Got another one?


----------



## wuyeah

rogerlike said:


> Didn't you sell it? Got another one?


I sold it cuz...got one from Seiya Japan Brand New. I am 1 of 5 in stock.


----------



## entropy96

Hmmm...
So it's true.
Seiya apparently lied to me about the 'first 5' queue who received the email.
I believe you guys bought it directly from his website after Doug notified you with the email he received from Seiya.
It's rather unfortunate; I was even pondering on purchasing my next GS from Seiya-san.

Anyways, I ordered from another seller a few days ago.
I expect it to arrive within this week.


----------



## Fer Guzman

I bought wuyeah's and put a resin/composite bracelet on it. Here is my trio (yeah, I am obsessed with this model, I think it is "the G" for me). Next I plan to mod one of the positive displays and put some black buttons on it with a 5000b bezel/strap.

My only gripe with this watch has been the buttons, but (maybe I am just crazy) the buttons on the gw-5000 that was just released this month, seem a tad easier to press.


----------



## wuyeah

Fer Guzman said:


> I bought wuyeah's and put a resin/composite bracelet on it. Here is my trio (yeah, I am obsessed with this model, I think it is "the G" for me). Next I plan to mod one of the positive displays and put some black buttons on it with a 5000b bezel/strap.
> 
> My only gripe with this watch has been the buttons, but (maybe I am just crazy) the buttons on the gw-5000 that was just released this month, seem a tad easier to press.
> 
> View attachment 716192


With this madness soon or later you gonna end up with a DW-5000, DW5200C, DW-5600C & WW-5100.
One for each day in a week.


----------



## entropy96




----------



## kumazo

GW-5000B-1JR / GW-5000-1JF


----------



## Feisar

Not sure if I had reported in yet. When it came down choosing the GW-5000 or GW-S5600 last year... Well this is a must have in any collection. HAGWE!


----------



## tic-toc/g-shock

Where does one get the reversed black face version?



kumazo said:


> View attachment 719364
> 
> GW-5000B-1JR / GW-5000-1JF


----------



## Fer Guzman

tic-toc/g-shock said:


> Where does one get the reversed black face version?


I have been told it has been discontinued so in the forums or auction sites would be your best bet.


----------



## tic-toc/g-shock

Do they discontinue these things a few months after they are released or what? Has the black fac ed version ever been available in the US?


----------



## Fer Guzman

All of the GW-5000 are Japan issued only. 

When the gw-5000/gw-5000b were released around 2009 they stopped producing them and they pretty muc sold out. Then the GW-5000 was re-released this month but the GW-5000B was not. 

If my info is not correct someone correct me.


----------



## tic-toc/g-shock

ok that's what I don't get. Why do they stop making them when they have a good selling watch? Also what's the reason they have Japan only models? They'd be good sellers worldwide. What's the reason they limit their market for ewatches like this?



Fer Guzman said:


> All of the GW-5000 are Japan issued only.
> 
> When the gw-5000/gw-5000b were released around 2009 they stopped producing them and they pretty muc sold out. Then the GW-5000 was re-released this month but the GW-5000B was not.
> 
> If my info is not correct someone correct me.


----------



## Fer Guzman

I found myself writing a long explanation and then realized that I would only be speculating. In short I suspect if there was a big enough market for a 400 square in the US, which I doubt there is, Casio would be in it.


----------



## Feisar

kumazo said:


> View attachment 719364
> 
> GW-5000B-1JR / GW-5000-1JF


That's a beautiful duo and photo *drools*


----------



## tic-toc/g-shock

What is a 400 square?



Fer Guzman said:


> I found myself writing a long explanation and then realized that I would only be speculating. In short I suspect if there was a big enough market for a 400 square in the US, which I doubt there is, Casio would be in it.


----------



## Fer Guzman

square refers to the 5000/5600 G-shock models, 400 is the approximate price for a new gw-5000 shipped from Japan. I could comfortably say that you would need to spend about $450 maybe more for a used gw-5000b in good condition.


----------



## MDPlatts

Just bought a new GW-5000-1JF from Yahoo Japan - £241 ($380) with FromJapan fees (not including postage/duty to UK) - this is my 2nd, the other was used and will be worn, this one is new and wont.

There are 2nd hand ones without box/tags for about half this (currently) but I preferred complete/new.


----------



## tic-toc/g-shock

$400 for the square bezel type? Is everyone high or what? Does everyone remember the original Dw5600 was like what $30-$40?


----------



## Sedi

tic-toc/g-shock said:


> $400 for the square bezel type? Is everyone high or what? Does everyone remember the original Dw5600 was like what $30-$40?


I think somebody already explained the difference between a GW-5000 and a DW-5600E in another thread. I also wouldn't spend that kind of money to be honest and if you search a little the good deals are still out there. I paid less for my DW-5000SL than the retail price for a DW-5600E. The DW-5000SL also has a steel case but no DLC coating and no solar/atomic capabilities. Still it's a much more solid watch than a DW-5600E - you will notice a big difference when handling one and comparing them. My willingness to spend ends about at the price point at which I could get a watch with a Swiss automatic movement and sapphire crystal for the same money. However - I think the prices for most mechanical watches are even more inflated than Casio prices.

cheers, Sedi


----------



## vokotin

Sedi said:


> I think somebody already explained the difference between a GW-5000 and a DW-5600E in another thread. I also wouldn't spend that kind of money to be honest and if you search a little the good deals are still out there. I paid less for my DW-5000SL than the retail price for a DW-5600E. The DW-5000SL also has a steel case but no DLC coating and no solar/atomic capabilities. Still it's a much more solid watch than a DW-5600E - you will notice a big difference when handling one and comparing them. My willingness to spend ends about at the price point at which I could get a watch with a Swiss automatic movement and sapphire crystal for the same money. However - I think the prices for most mechanical watches are even more inflated than Casio prices.
> 
> cheers, Sedi


True and partially i agree with you Sedi, what's the need to squander lots of money buying this model if you already own a DW-5000sl, heck.. i myself bought this watch paying a ridiculous price months ago because i thought the same thing and let's say it clearly, the GW-5000 is the most overpriced g-shock out there!
So, what's the fuss around this model? the 3159 module is nothing special and personally being an old school kind of guy i would have preferred the current time displayed in every mode and is it really necessary the expensive DLC treatment?
Of course NOT!
The truth is the GW-5000 is more a piece of jewellery than anything else although is very hard to justify it's price.
I'm pretty sure Sedi this model will go down in the g-shock line-up history because it is already a collector item and once again in the next few months will be hard to source and to find at reasonable prices.
There's no comparison with the DW-5000sl in this regard because it's a simple reissue, no glory at all around this model.
The bottom line is if you miss the GW-5000-1JF you will have only yourself to blame my friend.
Just my .02 cents.


----------



## Fer Guzman

You can still buy a 5600e for 40 bucks new. 

Everything is overpriced nowadays. The gw5000 probably costs Casio like 50 bucks to produce (conservatively). 400 is a lot and yes I would like to pay less, but the demand is there and for someone like me who thinks the gw-5000 is the ultimate G-shock I really did not care what I had to pay to get a new one. I will admit that I have accepted paying so much for a gw-5000 is a bit crazy.


----------



## entropy96

tic-toc/g-shock said:


> $400 for the square bezel type? Is everyone high or what? Does everyone remember the original Dw5600 was like what $30-$40?


The DLC coating and premium-grade resin costs about 200+ bucks in itself.



Fer Guzman said:


> You can still buy a 5600e for 40 bucks new.
> 
> Everything is overpriced nowadays. The gw5000 probably costs Casio like 50 bucks to produce (conservatively). 400 is a lot and yes I would like to pay less, but the demand is there and for someone like me who thinks the gw-5000 is the ultimate G-shock I really did not care what I had to pay to get a new one. I will admit that I have accepted paying so much for a gw-5000 is a bit crazy.


I'm with you on that.

Some people regard the GW-5000 as the Holy G of Gs (like me), and spending $350+ on it was not a deal breaker for me.

I have worn it the past week, and I can honestly say it has lived up to it's hype. It is the best G-Shock I have bought, so far.


----------



## Gugs

I'm a sucka... one enroute through seiya-san. Looking forward to it's arrival. =]


----------



## rogerlike

entropy96 said:


> The DLC coating and premium-grade resin costs about 200+ bucks in itself.


The (spare) resin is actually very cheap.

The GW-5000 is a nice watch, but a bit plain for me for most days.


----------



## entropy96

rogerlike said:


> The GW-5000 is a nice watch, but a bit plain for me for most days.


Its lack of colors and simple, plain layout is what I like the most.


----------



## tough solar

One is on its way from japan....


----------



## Gordon

Ditto!!!!!


----------



## ayn

Quick question. Does this module display dual timezones in timekeeping mode? I went over the manual and it seems like it doesn't do that. My King does and it's a feature I find very useful. (vs going into WT mode and coming out of it with 3 subsequent button presses).


----------



## scooby

I agree with everyone's posts above. Is this G ridiculously overpriced...Yup, does it change the game for modules and functions, nope, but is it one of the best G's out there, I think it is. I've been wearing my GWM5600 and GW5600-J now for a while and I absolutely love the simple layout and design of the watch. There are no gimmicky G-shock graphs and circles plastered all over the thing. It just gets down to business and displays the time and date cleanly and crisply. It's funny that one of the smallest G's out there has some of the biggest digits an easy to read displays. After being able to handle a GW-5000 for a short while, and after recently purchasing a GW200Z Frogman, I realized how nice it is having a solid feeling G with a screwback. It completely changes the feel of the watch. I wish they would do this with more G's. It could be done relatively cheaply. As others have mentioned, I'm sure we could live without the DLC coating for a significant price drop. For an everyday wear G that will look good in a suit or casual with jeans, has a high quality feel, and IMO, the best display out there, The GW-5000 is the most ideal G available for me. So....I ended up ordering 2! Can't wait!


----------



## wuyeah

ayn said:


> Quick question. Does this module display dual timezones in timekeeping mode? I went over the manual and it seems like it doesn't do that. My King does and it's a feature I find very useful. (vs going into WT mode and coming out of it with 3 subsequent button presses).


It doesn't display dual timezone.


----------



## ayn

Bummer, oh well. My fiancee lives in TPE so I usually have that displayed in the dual clocks on the King (which has already been sold pending funds). My mechanical GMT watches have the GMT hand on TPE time as well.  I'm moving to TPE later this month for a few months so I guess I technically won't need dual timezone anymore. 

I just checked Chino's site and it is already sold out! Glad I pulled the trigger right away. I read the manual and was glad that it will pick up the Japan atomic signal in TPE.


----------



## DucS2r

Well my first GW 5000 arrived today from Seiya. At first I though the back looked mottled until I remembered to remove the protective plastic. Really nice, understated watch. Easy to read, comfortable to wear. I see myself wearing this a lot, understand the hype.

T


----------



## G-Shock Absorber

I don't know how many people here have seen the episode of South Park where Tweak's dad extols the virtues of his family's brand of coffee in particularly over-sentimental nostalgic tones, but that's basically how I find myself composing sentences when I try to describe the warm happy feeling that only a GW-5000 can bring.


----------



## Fer Guzman

Anyone notice that the solar cell on the newer release is a bit more blueish than purpleish and, to me at least, the newer version's glass looks a tiny bit smaller which I believe makes the buttons slightly easier to press, but nonetheless still difficult. At the end of the day they are both awesome.

This is how I describe the watch haha:


----------



## wuyeah

Fer Guzman said:


> Anyone notice that the solar cell on the newer release is a bit more blueish than purpleish and, to me at least, the newer version's glass looks a tiny bit smaller which I believe makes the buttons slightly easier to press, but nonetheless still difficult. At the end of the day they are both awesome.
> 
> This is how I describe the watch haha:


NICE...hahaha.....

Mine is mixture of blue and purple. It is not blue evenly through out, has purple stripes on it. It can only be view under certain light situation when observe carefully.
Not sure if yours is blue evenly or has stripes of purple. Same as one on Seiya's image.


----------



## ayn

Got mine! Chino shipping was super fast! Ordered last Thursday evening, got to SF this (Monday) morning. Didn't have to pay any import duty. The solar cell looks more grey/blue on mine, I like it.














​


----------



## ayn

Is it just me or is the GW5000 hard to sync? I set home city to LAX (I'm in San Francisco), I kept trying manual receive but was never able to get it to sync. I found a spot with L3 signal strength, it kept receiving for a good couple of minutes but went to ERR at the end, every single time. The watch was last synced on May 30th 2:02am, probably back in Tokyo.

Any tips?

update: I posted too soon, I changed the city to YVR and tried again and it just synced. Changed it back to LAX and will see if it would sync automatically later.


----------



## xevious

Fer Guzman said:


> Everything is overpriced nowadays. The gw5000 probably costs Casio like 50 bucks to produce (conservatively). 400 is a lot and yes I would like to pay less, but the demand is there and for someone like me who thinks the gw-5000 is the ultimate G-shock I really did not care what I had to pay to get a new one. I will admit that I have accepted paying so much for a gw-5000 is a bit crazy.


I know a guy who works for a cellular phone maker. A tremendous amount of overhead goes into the costs of making a new phone. After that, the actual cost per unit comes down quite a bit and the PCPU "project cost per unit" slowly starting coming down. That's the average cost when taking in all of the overhead from R&D up through production overhead. The same can be said for CASIO G-Shock watches, except that some have inherently high overhead relative to other models. The GW-5000 is one of them.

Based on some things I know, I'd have to say the GW-5000 costs CASIO much more, like $200 from parts to boxed and out the door. There is a very painstaking process involved with DLC coatings. Despite the fact that about 35% of the DLC on the watch is coated in resin and the other 60% is hidden when the watch is on your wrist, CASIO makes sure that there aren't any defects in the finish. A little spec of dust here or there that slipped in during the coating process, and the part is rejected.


----------



## Fer Guzman

ayn said:


> Is it just me or is the GW5000 hard to sync? I set home city to LAX (I'm in San Francisco), I kept trying manual receive but was never able to get it to sync. I found a spot with L3 signal strength, it kept receiving for a good couple of minutes but went to ERR at the end, every single time. The watch was last synced on May 30th 2:02am, probably back in Tokyo.
> 
> Any tips?
> 
> update: I posted too soon, I changed the city to YVR and tried again and it just synced. Changed it back to LAX and will see if it would sync automatically later.


Manual sync rarely works for me I just wait until it auto syncs at night. I agree that the grey/blueish solar cell looks better. Small detail but appreciated nonetheless.


----------



## scooby

Checking in. New owner as of 6/4/2012!


----------



## Fer Guzman

You may be right but if try iPhone costs less than 200 to produce then I just don't see why the watch should cost more than 200 to produce. The DLC screwback probably costs less than 10 to make. It sells for 56 on pacparts and it use to be like 50 so they probably buy it for 25 ish, conservatively, from Casio, which means Casio probably pays like 10ish or less to produce.

At the end of they day the watch is AWESOME and I don't care how much Casio profits from me hahaha


----------



## ayn

Quick wrist iPhone shot:


----------



## Sedi

ayn said:


> Quick wrist iPhone shot:
> 
> View attachment 727826


Nice!! I think that is actually one of the best pics I saw so far of the GW-5000! The different shades of black and grey look just great on that one! A few more pics like that and I'm ready to shell out the 400$ :-d.

cheers, Sedi


----------



## vokotin

Sedi said:


> Nice!! I think that is actually one of the best pics I saw so far of the GW-5000! The different shades of black and grey look just great on that one! A few more pics like that and I'm ready to shell out the 400$ :-d.
> 
> cheers, Sedi


C'mon Sedi there's no need to wait further GRAB IT!;-)


----------



## Dave I

Joining the club today if I may.


----------



## tough solar

Dave I said:


> Joining the club today if I may.


Hi, did you have to pay any import tax?


----------



## Dave I

tough solar said:


> Hi, did you have to pay any import tax?


Yes, £69.


----------



## tough solar

Dave I said:


> Yes, £69.


Yup same here.....really grudge this tax considering the price of the watch in the first place.....


----------



## dkpw

Hello all,

I'm expecting my fourth from Seyia next week. Four?! Well, I had my first several years back and wore it daily for ages - I liked it so much I bought a spare. Then an unexpected expense arrived and I had to sell the spare to raise some funds. I bought another spare - but that went in search of a some other pieces. Finally I sold the original one when I downsized my collection. I kicked myself for doing that and then of course they became difficult to find.

Browsing Seyia's site last week, I couldn't quite believe it when I saw he had stock. I think it took me three seconds to login and reach for the CC. It's simply the best G-Shock there is. Here's a sales shot from #3.


----------



## Gordon

4! OMG! :-!:-!:-!

Collected my 1 yesterday, gotta agree with all that's been said. Excellent G!

Weight, crisp display, resin and overall feel of the GW-5000 feels just great. Buttons are much harder to press but I kind of like that.
Time in all modes would make this the perfect G for me but I'm very happy as it is.

This is going to be my daily wearer for some time, it will be interesting to see how the soft resin strap holds up compared to my 5600C which has now gone into a much needed retirement.


----------



## dkpw

The strap will be fine - I had my worn one for about a year. No trouble at all in that time. They are great watches.


----------



## dkpw

My new one has landed safely and is sitting sync'ed sunbathing by my window.  I just checked Seyia's site and was not surprised to see that he's out of stock once more. It seems that his latest stock was either from a previous run or Casio are currently making small production runs.


----------



## JDPNY

Coming up on three years with my 5000, I've worn it in around 14 countries, been fishing/scuba diving (pushed the buttons underwater to time my deco stops)/shoveling snow/getting drunk/etc. - still looks great and has never been an issue.


----------



## vokotin

JDPNY said:


> View attachment 739057
> 
> 
> Coming up on three years with my 5000, I've worn it in around 14 countries, been fishing/scuba diving (pushed the buttons underwater to time my deco stops)/shoveling snow/getting drunk/etc. - still looks great and has never been an issue.


You're set man, looks like you don't need any other watch!

cheers.


----------



## G-Shock

The GW-5000 has quickly become my favourite watch and it has some pretty tough competition. I own quite a few mechanical divers (PO 8500, Breitling Seawolf SS, GP Seahawk to name a few) yet I find myself reaching for the GW-5000 more often than not. It was also the only watch I took with me to the caribbean a few weeks ago where it accomponied me on several dives. It's supple strap makes it extremely comfortable to wear even in high heat and humid environments. The DLC treated full SS case is just awesome and gives it the perfect amount of heft one would associate with a very well built piece. It's fairly low key appearance seems to allow it to fit in anywhere.










Yes, I rinsed the salt off after the pic was taken


----------



## marcb515

Some really great pics guys.

I'm really wanting one of these; hope one turns up on the sales forum soon!


----------



## mike1

I kinda wanted one and now I really want one.


----------



## typericey

Anybody had their battery replaced already? 

A bit concerned about the caseback gasket which might need to get replaced along with the battery (in the future). Being a "rare" G, its gasket may not be readily available.


----------



## Sedi

typericey said:


> Anybody had their battery replaced already?
> 
> A bit concerned about the caseback gasket which might need to get replaced along with the battery (in the future). Being a "rare" G, its gasket may not be readily available.


I don't think that's gonna be an issue - it might even be possible that the gasket from a DW-5600E will fit. And if not chances are high that a standard gasket can be used as the gasket is round.

cheers, Sedi


----------



## pakupakuman

Maybe it's time to start looking for part numbers...


----------



## Watchphile

I don't own this model but I'd more concerned about scratching the caseback when people open it up for a battery change yrs down the road as the DLC is so slick.


----------



## mike1

And here it is


----------



## 00Photo

Couple of them right here:


----------



## imacreative

Just got mine a few minutes ago. Lovin' it!


----------



## realcommand

a very nice watch!


----------



## Pete26

Here is mine sorry for the crappy phone pic


----------



## gregnoid

I'm in, just received yesterday, just amazing G !!


----------



## Bosox

Just pulled the trigger on one...very excited!


----------



## Bosox

Well mine came today and wow I can't believe how impressive this watch is in person. Definitely a keeper!


----------



## kynuna

As some else said "it is kinda the rolex of gshocks". I have to agree. Mine arrived today. I doubt it will sync it brisbane Australia. But do I care.


----------



## Spyderman

These things are starting to get scarce again. Not knowing if production will continue I finally jumped off the fence and ordered one today. Probably paid too much but all of the japanese sellers were out of stock so I was forced to turn to eBay. Now for the ridiculously stressful wait. 

Mine is gonna be a user. How can I confidently claim that? My current daily wear is a year-old atomic Frog with a huge scratch on the crystal and a beat up bezel. These things are made to be worn! I'll post pics when the long wait is over.


----------



## dkpw

Spyderman said:


> These things are starting to get scarce again. Not knowing if production will continue I finally jumped off the fence and ordered one today. Probably paid too much but all of the japanese sellers were out of stock so I was forced to turn to eBay.


And also no longer on sale from our friends in Singapore....


----------



## G-Shock

I've already posted professing my love for this watch and I will continue to do so. Built like a tank and can be worn just about anywhere.....

From the kitchen......















To the beach (have also worn it on multiple dives)















It even looks great posing with Chicago's Cloud Gate (the bean)


----------



## Spoonbb1

Count me in! Just arrived this morning!


----------



## edogg534




----------



## Fer Guzman

Spyderman said:


> These things are starting to get scarce again. Not knowing if production will continue I finally jumped off the fence and ordered one today. Probably paid too much but all of the japanese sellers were out of stock so I was forced to turn to eBay. Now for the ridiculously stressful wait.
> 
> Mine is gonna be a user. How can I confidently claim that? My current daily wear is a year-old atomic Frog with a huge scratch on the crystal and a beat up bezel. These things are made to be worn! I'll post pics when the long wait is over.


word is new batch will come out in October, this is a rumor not confirmed. Katsu told me that more will be coming in October, so don't go out and pay something insane on ebay, if you are able to control youself


----------



## vala

How much were new ones direct from sources in Japan when they were last available?


----------



## Fer Guzman

vala said:


> How much were new ones direct from sources in Japan when they were last available?


398-415 I believe we're the lowest I saw them, including shipping.


----------



## dkpw

$412.00 in July 2012 from Seyia-San, excluding customs and "handling" - Grrrrr.


----------



## TZA

October, huh? I hope so. I think this time I'm actually going to have one. 

i think chino watch co. had them listed at $398. sold out for some time now.


----------



## vala

Fer Guzman said:


> 398-415 I believe we're the lowest I saw them, including shipping.


thanks for the replies. I assume the next run will probably ship at a similar price.


----------



## Fer Guzman

vala said:


> thanks for the replies. I assume the next run will probably ship at a similar price.


unless there is a dramatic change in exchange rates, yes.


----------



## Fer Guzman

Rafrost let me know that Katsu has them in stock.


----------



## vokotin

Fer Guzman said:


> Rafrost let me know that Katsu has them in stock.


Seya as well!


----------



## vala

On a side note, how will this affect those who are trying to sell their GW-5000? Will they still be commissioning the high second hand price or do you think they would drop? If so, by how much and what can we expect prices to average at?


----------



## Fer Guzman

vala said:


> On a side note, how will this affect those who are trying to sell their GW-5000? Will they still be commissioning the high second hand price or do you think they would drop? If so, by how much and what can we expect prices to average at?


when there is a new batch, prices for second hand models stabilize and/or drop, I say around 280-330 is a good range and possibly lower if the market gets saturated. When new stock runs out, prices start to climb slightly higher. However, if the cheapest brand new prices continue to climb in Japan then you can expect the range to go up as well. If Casio keeps producing it, I can see the average price range drop from 250-310, but I would expect for that to take months. A couple of weeks or months ago, one sold for under 200, but this was definitely an exception.


----------



## vala

What currency are we talking? USD?


----------



## TZA

Fer Guzman said:


> when there is a new batch, prices for second hand models stabilize and/or drop, I say around 280-330 is a good range and possibly lower if the market gets saturated. When new stock runs out, prices start to climb slightly higher. However, if the cheapest brand new prices continue to climb in Japan then you can expect the range to go up as well. If Casio keeps producing it, I can see the average price range drop from 250-310, but I would expect for that to take months. A couple of weeks or months ago, one sold for under 200, but this was definitely an exception.


i have to disagree. i dont think prices for the 5000 will drop that low. watch has been around for a long time, selling out and restocking. i believe theyll hold steady. i just dont see them dropping to low three bills. m_aybe _for second-hand, used... yes. some ebay sellers dont bother changing prices even when there is new stock at retail shops with better prices. i do agree with an occasional exception. just have to have the right timing and know where to look 8)



vala said:


> What currency are we talking? USD?


yes.


----------



## greg1491

Fernando I have a question, you've worn both the dw5600E with a gw5000 band and the gw5000 itself. Do they both fit in the same strap hole or does the height of the screwback on the gw5000 require you to use another strap hole? I was just wondering if that height makes a difference in how they wear.


----------



## vala

greg1491 said:


> Fernando I have a question, you've worn both the dw5600E with a gw5000 band and the gw5000 itself. Do they both fit in the same strap hole or does the height of the screwback on the gw5000 require you to use another strap hole? I was just wondering if that height makes a difference in how they wear.


Compared with my GW-M5600 I'm on the 4th/5th hole with the standard strap and 5th/6th hole with the GW-5000 strap.


----------



## Fer Guzman

TZA said:


> i have to disagree. i dont think prices for the 5000 will drop that low. watch has been around for a long time, selling out and restocking. i believe theyll hold steady. i just dont see them dropping to low three bills. m_aybe _for second-hand, used... yes. some ebay sellers dont bother changing prices even when there is new stock at retail shops with better prices. i do agree with an occasional exception. just have to have the right timing and know where to look 8)


Yeah, I only meant second hand watches, sorry for the confusion, new ones with shipping I don't see going for lower than 395-400 USD to the USA. If you are in Europe then import fees may apply. Second hand watches will for sure drop to low 300s and depending on condition, market saturation, and willingness for seller to sell quick I would say there is a decent chance of high 200s USD.

@Greg1491: I will check when I get home and let you know.


----------



## vala

Well after enquiring with Seiya yesterday then checking his site today....I've ordered one. Hopefully it'll arrive sometime next week with me in the UK.


----------



## TZA

vala said:


> Well after enquiring with Seiya yesterday then checking his site today....I've ordered one. Hopefully it'll arrive sometime next week with me in the UK.


me too! looking forward to it. I've passed on it 3 times now (every time I've passed, they've sold out). this'll prolly be my last G for awhile... but should have me admiring it for some time, if everything everyone says is true.


----------



## TZA

sold out on Seiya website. curious how many he had for this stock. hopefully everyone got this watch that wanted it. mine should be here tomorrow!


----------



## tic-toc/g-shock

Wow that was quick. I didn't even know they had them back in stock. Still waiting for Chino Watches to get them back in.


----------



## vala

TZA - Can I ask what status your tracking says? Mines currently saying 'posting/collection' and has done since Friday.
I understand there's not much work happening in Japan over weekends so hoping for more updates by end of play today.


----------



## TZA

@vala
coming out of customs. from SF. means its on a truck to NorCal. although weather is sketchy right now. hoping it comes through.


----------



## vala

TZA - Blimey! Your's has updated all the way. I'm still stuck with Posting/Collection (the only detail currently for my shipment)!


----------



## rafrost

Take heart! My tracking, as of 11:20am EDT this morning, said my GW-5000 was sitting at JFK in NYC. It arrived on my doorstep here in NJ at 11:22am!


----------



## TZA

just picked up my GW5K from the post office! looking good! although very similar to my dw5025d. didn't realize they were cousins! 

pics will follow... maybe tomorrow. going to work. stay dry guys!


----------



## vala

TZA - Congratulations on receiving it! Looking forward to the pics.


----------



## samael_6978

I'm joining the club also. Bought this one barely used from a forum member. This one is a keeper.



Sent from my VS840 4G


----------



## TZA

so heres mine...


















and a pic with its cousin










so this is what i think about my newest acquisition. it is very well made, quality wise one of the best made in my collection. DLC is sweet, ive come to enjoy the appearance and feel of it. fits very well on my wrist. super soft and comfortable. the strap is diff shorter, im wearing it much farther down from the lugs (which fits almost identical to my 5025D). my other pickups have been froggies and muddies,so this is pleasant change. one of the best, if not the best, and crispiest displays that i have seen.

what i noticed second was WTH is up with this polished strap buckle? ugh. i know the 5000B model is the negative display and "stealthed" version but im wondering how much better it would look if there wasnt a shiny buckle on the inside of my wrist. the buttons i dont mind too much. not impressed that CASIO left out (current) time in SW and CDT from this module. my 5025D has been my companion, almost, exclusively at work and other outdoors activities bc of these two features. size was a little disappointing too. wasnt really expecting this. feels smaller than my 5025D. i know they are in the same lineage, but the bezel and strap of my 5025D almost make it feel slightly larger. i thought about swappig resins too! or maybe picking up an extra set, but they dont make the bezel (5025D) anymore.

i will be keeping this model in my collection, permanently. although ive listed several negatives above, i do enjoy this watch very much. comfort is important, and the GW5000 does not disappoint. and of course, it is a watch and the time almost _POPs_ out at you  so nice to look at. do i think its worth its price... no. i dont. but for now, thisll be my backup to my 5025D bc of its similarities. i think im spoiled from previous acquisitions. or maybe reading everyone elses reviews about this piece just set my expectations too high. IDK.

whats next...?


----------



## vala

TZA - looking good mate! Very understated.
No idea what's happening with mine, ordered it last Thursday, was picked up on the Friday and has sat at Japan Post in Tokyo ever since according to the tracking!


----------



## vala

Well I was finally made aware today that my GW-5000 was in the UK, at my local depot awaiting custom charges. All paid and I'm now in possession of the watch - AND IT'S FANTASTIC! The extra weight is not really noticeable (however I have been used to wearing heavier watches as a beater before), the supple/comfortable strap probably does it's part to offset the feeling of the weight. The legibility is definitely clearer then the GW-M5600 it replaces, and that screwback is rather nice
One thing is the strap needs to be shortened a tad (I've got a spare one anyhow) so I'll get onto that pronto.

A big thank you to Seiya san for sorting all this out. Even when the parcel was indicating it was still in Tokyo, according to the tracking details (it still says it's over there!) he continued to contact the post office and enquire whilst keeping me in the loop.
Not surprising that it was Parcelforce in the UK who it would seem didn't bother to update the tracking details to a UK one when it arrived on the 21/10/12 therefore neither of us could keep track of it and I was only informed as a customs charge note was posted through to me earlier today.

Anyhow he's a couple of picture's of my new beater

With the GW-M5600 it replaces (need to get this all cleaned up and ready for sale)









and the obligatory wrist shot


----------



## TZA

looking good! glad you finally received it. Seiya does do an outstanding job in customer service. great wrist shot too!

is that delay in UK customs average?


----------



## vala

Not too sure with regards to whether thats an average for customs. Here's the full details from the tracking, only thing this doesn't show is the pick up from Seiya on the 19/10/12:


26-10-201212:29Milton Keynes DepotCollected by addressee25-10-201210:35Milton Keynes DepotAwaiting payment of charges24-10-201223:51Milton Keynes DepotReceived at delivery depot24-10-201207:27National HubReceived and processed24-10-201204:08International HubReceived from Customs - charges to be paid24-10-201204:02International HubForwarded for UK processing21-10-201221:00International HubAwaiting Customs clearance21-10-201220:14International HubReceived in destination country20-10-201202:09TOKYO INT BAGForwarded for export

Seems like it took 3 days with customs.


----------



## rafrost

After six days on my wrist, I declare this a great watch! Great in its "what time is it" simplicity; great in its build quality; great with its extremely comfortable band; and great with its Three Bears in weight = not too heavy, not too light, just right.


----------



## dgerardo

Hi guys. I love my GW-5000, but something happened to the bezel.....after wearing it for 3 (yes, 3) days. One of the corners of the Bezel, just where the word "Shock" ends, has discolored a little bit. Was I so careless that I've already hit something with my watch? Or is the grey resin more prone to scuffs or rubbing off? I know, I know, it is a WATCH, and they wear, it is a G-SHOCK, and the resin is supposed to take the hits as opposed to the module. Then again....it was only after 3 days! Or am I being nitpicking?


----------



## lvt

dgerardo said:


> Hi guys. I love my GW-5000, but something happened to the bezel.....after wearing it for 3 (yes, 3) days. One of the corners of the Bezel, just where the word "Shock" ends, has discolored a little bit. Was I so careless that I've already hit something with my watch? Or is the grey resin more prone to scuffs or rubbing off? I know, I know, it is a WATCH, and they wear, it is a G-SHOCK, and the resin is supposed to take the hits as opposed to the module. Then again....it was only after 3 days! Or am I being nitpicking?


Personally I wouldn't worry too much about it, the 5000 is made to outlive several bezel / strap changes.

Just enjoy your watch!


----------



## kung-fusion

dgerardo said:


> Hi guys. I love my GW-5000, but something happened to the bezel.....after wearing it for 3 (yes, 3) days. One of the corners of the Bezel, just where the word "Shock" ends, has discolored a little bit. Was I so careless that I've already hit something with my watch? Or is the grey resin more prone to scuffs or rubbing off? I know, I know, it is a WATCH, and they wear, it is a G-SHOCK, and the resin is supposed to take the hits as opposed to the module. Then again....it was only after 3 days! Or am I being nitpicking?


GW-5000 resin is soft and damages a little bit more easily than DW-5600E resin. Fortunately, GW-5000 resin is cheap to replace (the bezel is only like $6 or so...). I have mine wearing a DW-5600E bezel because they do seem a little tougher. Personally, I like the feel of GW-5000 bands, but they are overrated as far as quality.


----------



## dgerardo

Thanks for your replies! What you say makes lot of sense. BTW....I still believe it is a wonderful watch, as its "core and skeleton" are really unique. And you are right, the bezel/resin can be changed any time! Huh....I better buy the replacement parts....


----------



## kung-fusion

dgerardo said:


> Thanks for your replies! What you say makes lot of sense. BTW....I still believe it is a wonderful watch, as its "core and skeleton" are really unique. And you are right, the bezel/resin can be changed any time! Huh....I better buy the replacement parts....


If you do look for spare parts, and you live in the USA, Pacparts is a good website. Or you can always call Casio parts division and ask them (I don't have the number offhand)


----------



## ccm123

Very nice, it's next on my list!


----------



## Watchphile

kung-fusion said:


> GW-5000 resin is soft and damages a little bit more easily than DW-5600E resin. .....


Both the GW-5000 and DW-5600E resins are made of urethane right? Can you post the markings of the GW-5000 strap? For everyone's benefit, the markings on the DW-5600E strap are 444/FB116/<PUR>.


----------



## gaijin

Watchphile said:


> Both the GW-5000 and DW-5600E resins are made of urethane right? Can you post the markings of the GW-5000 strap? For everyone's benefit, the markings on the DW-5600E strap are 444/FB116/<PUR>.


The markings on the GW-5000-1J strap, Part#10323536 are as follows:

 764
P1 16
>PUR<

HTH


----------



## dgerardo

kung-fusion said:


> If you do look for spare parts, and you live in the USA, Pacparts is a good website. Or you can always call Casio parts division and ask them (I don't have the number offhand)


Hi again,
thanks for all the info, it is very helpful. If the GW 5000 resin is softer than the DW-5600E resin....does it mean the DW's resin gets dents more easily, whereas the GW's rubs off easier? That's the impression I have about plastic or rubber, regardless of what product we are talking about. Softer: wears faster but will not "chip off". Harder: less prone to discoloration but may get dents. For example, I've seen a DW-5600C bezel, very deteriorated and dented, like it had little holes. I believe it will be very difficult to get "holes" in our GW's resin. I am just trying to decide whether I should go for the DW's or the GW's resin for the spare parts. Oh, and I'm in Canada, not the US 

thanks!!!


----------



## kung-fusion

dgerardo said:


> Hi again,
> thanks for all the info, it is very helpful. If the GW 5000 resin is softer than the DW-5600E resin....does it mean the DW's resin gets dents more easily, whereas the GW's rubs off easier? That's the impression I have about plastic or rubber, regardless of what product we are talking about. Softer: wears faster but will not "chip off". Harder: less prone to discoloration but may get dents. For example, I've seen a DW-5600C bezel, very deteriorated and dented, like it had little holes. I believe it will be very difficult to get "holes" in our GW's resin. I am just trying to decide whether I should go for the DW's or the GW's resin for the spare parts. Oh, and I'm in Canada, not the US
> 
> thanks!!!


No the dw-5600e is not hard enough to dent or chip. It is only slightly different from Gw-5000 resin. Vintage models can chip or dent over time because over many years the resin gets stiffer and harder


----------



## Chrisek

I'm in.


----------



## TZA

^^^ congrats chris!!!


----------



## Bosox

Looks great Chris! Congrats!


----------



## dgerardo

Hi there! Here are some things I wanted to share with you. 

1. As for the scratches, I now what happened...cause it happened again. There is one wall at home where I hit the watch on (huh, twice), and this wall has a quite rough surface. So it's not the watch fault....it's me liking it so much that I wear it at home. Such a geek, haha! 

2. Now about the syncing...maybe you noticed this too, but I live in an area where the signal is poor (Quebec), however, when I leave the watch upside-down.....no problems with syncing at all!!! So it may work for others too. 

3. Somebody asked before, is this a watch you'll wear in a date? Well I did, and the girl did not necessary like it. But when I said that I like its retro style ("oh yeah now I can see that" she said), that it reminds me of my childhood (which is true), and that it is different from most of the typical watches out there (I didn't go into the tech-details though, really not necessary)...then she was definitely more interested than before....and now I'm not talking about the watch


----------



## dgerardo

kung-fusion said:


> If you do look for spare parts, and you live in the USA, Pacparts is a good website. Or you can always call Casio parts division and ask them (I don't have the number offhand)


Hi Kung-f. Like you said, pacparts has the spare parts and they are quite cheap. Do you know then why they are so expensive on a japanese site like Seiya? He has the strap for 46 and the bezel for 36 dollars. Is there any difference? Maybe the spare parts offered by seiya are made in Japan and the others elsewhere? I may ask him, but first I wanted to know what you guys think. Thanks.


----------



## Fer Guzman

dgerardo said:


> Hi Kung-f. Like you said, pacparts has the spare parts and they are quite cheap. Do you know then why they are so expensive on a japanese site like Seiya? He has the strap for 46 and the bezel for 36 dollars. Is there any difference? Maybe the spare parts offered by seiya are made in Japan and the others elsewhere? I may ask him, but first I wanted to know what you guys think. Thanks.


No difference at all. Parts in Japan are expensive because the dollar vs yen has lost a lot of value and Pacparts is a Casio distributor so they buy the parts cheap, Seiya probably pays more, Seiya selling parts is analogous to someone on ebay selling the strap, which will cost about 30-35 because they have to add their cut of the profit.


----------



## Bulldog1

I´m in for quite a while, I fear... Those pics are from 2010 already





































Here are some newer pics


----------



## tic-toc/g-shock

I'm in for a slightly used one bought on WUS for $300. Now I'm set for G-Shocks for life I think.


----------



## Fer Guzman

tic-toc/g-shock said:


> I'm in for a slightly used one bought on WUS for $300. Now I'm set for G-Shocks for life I think.


Good buy, I think 300 for that one was a good price, especially since it is a newer batch.


----------



## tic-toc/g-shock

Yeah seller said it is a 2012 model. How do I go about dating that watch? Is there a day of the year code so I know the exact date it was manufactured?



Fer Guzman said:


> Good buy, I think 300 for that one was a good price, especially since it is a newer batch.


----------



## Chrisek

On the back there will be a serial#. The last letter represents the year, previous 3 #'s represent the day of the year.

Here's mine:









The "B" represents 2012. 275th day of the year is October 2nd. Other threads here break down the rest of the code and show the other year codes. Hope this helps.


----------



## Fer Guzman

It may also have A as a code because some of the models released in 2012 were made in late 2011


----------



## tic-toc/g-shock

According to Edogg's pic it is May 9th 2012, since 130B= 130th day of 2012. Pretty cool I will have a watch that is that recently manufactured, that also had to be shipped from Japan to a previous owner even.


----------



## kynuna

So anyone with a recent purchase


----------



## Chibatastic

kynuna said:


> So anyone with a recent purchase


(me)

View attachment 990195


Chibatastic


----------



## GShockMe

kynuna said:


> So anyone with a recent purchase


Yep. Head this way https://www.watchuseek.com/showthread.php?t=810635


----------



## One Ping Only

I joined the club! So far, very impressed. The extra weight makes for a nice solid feeling G.


----------



## Byfrost

Finally. Hand carried back, fresh from Tokyo. Count me in!



With his elder brother the GWF-1000 Frogman.


----------



## EasternMikey

Roy87 said:


> Finally. Hand carried back, fresh from Tokyo. Count me in!


My GW-5000 meets his brother here!

Bought in mid-May in Japan, 2013.

201D081C

Same batch, maybe. ^_^


----------



## Byfrost

EasternMikey said:


> My GW-5000 meets his brother here!
> 
> Bought in mid-May in Japan, 2013.
> 
> 201D081C
> 
> Same batch, maybe. ^_^


Probably is! I got it on the 25 May! And yes our GW5000 indeed share the same batch number!


----------



## oiljam

Well I'm still waiting for my gw5000. Its now stuck in delivery office waiting for my fees to be paid. Not good. I were hoping to avoid these import duties. No idea how much they're going to sting me for, hope its bearable


----------



## tse_tse

oiljam said:


> Well I'm still waiting for my gw5000. Its now stuck in delivery office waiting for my fees to be paid. Not good. I were hoping to avoid these import duties. No idea how much they're going to sting me for, hope its bearable


I feel you Oiljam! Totally know how it feels! Hope you get your watch soon with minimal fees to be paid!


----------



## tse_tse

Glad and finally I have joined the GW-5000 club! hee hee!


----------



## oiljam

Nice one tse_tse. I hope its worth it. Did you have to pay import duties, I feel ive paid enough already. Think I'm going to have to keep these fees quiet from the other half ;-)


----------



## tse_tse

oiljam said:


> Nice one tse_tse. I hope its worth it. Did you have to pay import duties, I feel ive paid enough already. Think I'm going to have to keep these fees quiet from the other half ;-)


Thanks Oiljam. Yes its worth it IMO, even if you have had to pay import duties. I did not have to pay as my friend declared the value lower and as a gift lol.


----------



## cptdean

Today is my birthday, and this is what my lovely wife had wrapped and waiting for me! b-)


----------



## LUW

Congrats buddy, wear it in good health!








I humbly think the GW-5000 is a _perfect_ b-day gift for a g-shockaholic.


----------



## oiljam

I just couldn't wait any longer. Drove down to my local parcel office and paid my fees (wow, these have made it an insanely expensive G). So here it is.

I'm in....










Is it too expensive, absolutely. But everyone needs a screw back....don't they? It's a keeper. Might be a perfect holiday/vacation watch. You're not going to be robbed for it but it has a real understated, extravagant feel about it that only you know about.

Thank you Seiya-san. Another happy customer here


----------



## oiljam

....quick update. According to my serial number 079C, it were born on March 20 2013. Its only a baby


----------



## zeroencore

Add one more owner to GW-5000-1JF. Excellent build quality with superior feeling...love it a lot 
Just got it today in Hong Kong.


----------



## oiljam

Wow zeroencore, yours is virtually a new born. May 17 2013, is it still warm....

Congrats, hope you enjoy it. 

I'm off out GW-5000 spotting


----------



## Ottovonn

oiljam said:


> I just couldn't wait any longer. Drove down to my local parcel office and paid my fees (wow, these have made it an insanely expensive G). So here it is.
> 
> I'm in....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is it too expensive, absolutely. But everyone needs a screw back....don't they? It's a keeper. Might be a perfect holiday/vacation watch. You're not going to be robbed for it but it has a real understated, extravagant feel about it that only you know about.
> 
> Thank you Seiya-san. Another happy customer here


Congrats. As a guy who once shunned G-shocks for their gaudy designs, the GW-5000 has surprisingly become my most worn watch for the reasons you've stated. I never thought I'd rely on its timing functions, so much so that when I wear one of my autos, I feel naked. That and the watch's comfortable strap, ideal heft and solid construction make the GW-5000 one great watch.

Enjoy yours. It's a fantastic daily wearer.


----------



## vokotin

For some strange reason I completely forgot to post mine here.

Without further ado here it is folks, the luxurious yet exclusive GW5000-1JF my favorite watch all around! :-! b-)


----------



## tse_tse

oiljam said:


> I just couldn't wait any longer. Drove down to my local parcel office and paid my fees (wow, these have made it an insanely expensive G). So here it is.
> 
> I'm in....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is it too expensive, absolutely. But everyone needs a screw back....don't they? It's a keeper. Might be a perfect holiday/vacation watch. You're not going to be robbed for it but it has a real understated, extravagant feel about it that only you know about.
> 
> Thank you Seiya-san. Another happy customer here


Congrats Oiljam for collecting your watch finally! Enjoy wearing it ya!


----------



## tse_tse

oiljam said:


> ....quick update. According to my serial number 079C, it were born on March 20 2013. Its only a baby


Mine is 081C, I see some here are 137C even younger than ours lol.


----------



## kung-fusion

tse_tse said:


> Mine is 081C, I see some here are 137C even younger than ours lol.


I wish I could ID the age of mine...

Mine has no serial number at all since it was not assembled in a casio
factory. Spare gw-5000 casebacks have no serial number.

Strangely, my spare caseback for my 9300gy mudman has a serial.

I guess casio takes their serial numbers more seriously for some watches.


----------



## ice_man

Hi, what's a good price for this right now? Is this the best time to get it?

Thanks!

cheers.


----------



## LUW

ice_man said:


> Hi, what's a good price for this right now? Is this the best time to get it?


My reference for price was Seiya, but the site will be off the air until the 30th







. You could try evilBay.
In terms of availability it's a watch that everybody considers as a sort of LE, and though no one really knows if it's truly the case, there were periods where it wasn't easily available in the past. If you are really interested in one, I wouldn't wait too long to get one. Besides, prices will NOT go down, so...


----------



## ice_man

LUW said:


> My reference for price was Seiya, but the site will be off the air until the 30th :think:. You could try evilBay.
> In terms of availability it's a watch that everybody considers as a sort of LE, and though no one really knows if it's truly the case, there were periods where it wasn't easily available in the past. If you are really interested in one, I wouldn't wait too long to get one. Besides, prices will NOT go down, so...


Is $308 a good price? Found this in Ebay. Since I couldn't check Seiya, I have no price reference. I am pretty excited to get this watch, just need some good info on the pricing.


----------



## LUW

Pretty good, I would say - IIRC that's less then what Seiya charges (though his prices are already with EMS).


----------



## BeatNick

My new GW-5000-1JF (born on 22nd March 2013) which I've had a week now and ordered from Seiya san. As you can see with its new best friend my trusty G-5600J (DOB 17th January 2006) which has been my favourite square in that time. Just look at the digit size (!) and the fact it's got some great features which I think some folks do miss on the newer versions - local time in all modes except stopwatch, 100hr timer etc. Anyway the GW-5000 is now also a new favourite - the look (a new stealth bezel and DLC buckle have gone on in the last week), weight and feel is spot on. With that case it's proper old school and it does really well on the feature count. :-!
If I was going to be picky (these weren't deal breakers) I would have loved 3 second Auto EL, may be a local / world time toggle on the timekeeping screen and alarm day/date reminders - that would be my personal 5000/56xx utopia but as I say not enough to stop me from getting the GW at all.

It's a great watch that will probably outlast me!


----------



## EasternMikey

ice_man said:


> Is $308 a good price? Found this in Ebay. Since I couldn't check Seiya, I have no price reference. I am pretty excited to get this watch, just need some good info on the pricing.


Try Rakuten!

http://global.rakuten.com/en/search?k=GW-5000&tl=

I bought mine from e-Bloom. Great price, great communication.










From my experience, stores with "We welcome foreign buyers" sign have staff who are able to communicate in English. BTW, I once ordered G-Shock parts from a store without that sign without a problem, of course, the only store carrying those parts. Google translation helped. ^_^


----------



## oiljam

An observation of my new GW-5000 is that the text on the watch glass sit quite high above the lcd and when viewed in sunlight it creates quite a distracting shadow on the date/time. Is this normal? My GW-M5610 has no shadows cast on the lcd as the glass sits almost flush to the lcd. I can do a picture of my observation but not right now as im enjoying...ish (shoulda put The G on really) my SKX007 today.
ps. not a rant of dissatisfaction. Just checking in with you experts....


----------



## Fer Guzman

oiljam said:


> An observation of my new GW-5000 is that the text on the watch glass sit quite high above the lcd and when viewed in sunlight it creates quite a distracting shadow on the date/time. Is this normal? My GW-M5610 has no shadows cast on the lcd as the glass sits almost flush to the lcd. I can do a picture of my observation but not right now as im enjoying...ish (shoulda put The G on really) my SKX007 today.


Pic would be best when u get a chance


----------



## oiljam

Will do Fer Guzman, not a problem


----------



## yankeexpress

Arrived today.


----------



## oiljam

Fer Guzman said:


> Pic would be best when u get a chance


Due to the lack of sun here today I've not been able to recreate the shadowing on the lcd I saw the other day. I've tried with bulb light but its just not happening. Obviously its no deal breaker but I will get a picture on here for you, even if its for my own sanity. I'm starting to think I've dreamt it


----------



## yankeexpress

oiljam said:


> Wow zeroencore, yours is virtually a new born. May 17 2013, is it still warm....
> 
> Congrats, hope you enjoy it.
> 
> I'm off out GW-5000 spotting


Mine is a 137C as well....just received it yesterday 6/28.


----------



## edox




----------



## ice_man

Got mine about 5 days ago... Thoroughly enjoyed wearing it to work...










Tapatalk.


----------



## bulletz

Absolutely caved in and got one. 2 days EMS shipping from JPN. Truly shocked by the swiftness.


----------



## ice_man

Some screwbacks for you guys..














































Tapatalk.


----------



## DaKoTeX

Regards


----------



## Vade_R

I've had it for a while, but forgot to post it here. to me this is the best square out there, 2nd only to my GW-T5030C


----------



## Ottovonn

I've been wearing mine since late March. It covers everything I need in a watch: history, convenience, understated beauty, and, most important, comfort.


----------



## ice_man

Hi guys.. I just have one minor complain about the caseback.. After removing the sticker, the caseback always sticks to my arm. And it's a bit annoying. 

Anyone have this issue? I think because it is made of dlc and polished...


Tapatalk.


----------



## MCZK

No, never had that problem and I live in Singapore so I'm hot most of the time. Unless I'm just so sweaty it can't stick!



ice_man said:


> Hi guys.. I just have one minor complain about the caseback.. After removing the sticker, the caseback always sticks to my arm. And it's a bit annoying.
> 
> Anyone have this issue? I think because it is made of dlc and polished...
> 
> Tapatalk.


----------



## ice_man

MCZK said:


> No, never had that problem and I live in Singapore so I'm hot most of the time. Unless I'm just so sweaty it can't stick!


Yeah I find this weird. Been wearing watches for a lontime and never had this problem.

Probably since I started using lotion because of dry skin.. That's the only thing I can think of.. My other Gs don't have this issue though.. And this is my first screwback, so not sure what's up with that.

Tapatalk.


----------



## LUW

What do you mean by "sticks to your arm"? It's SS with an added layer of even harder (= denser) metal, the stuff used in surgical instruments exactly because it's inert to human tissues.


----------



## Fer Guzman

When wet it has a slight suction effect when against the skin, I've felt it when doing intense exercise.


----------



## ice_man

Fer Guzman said:


> When wet it has a slight suction effect when against the skin, I've felt it when doing intense exercise.


This is exactly what I'm talking about..

Tapatalk.


----------



## ice_man

LUW said:


> What do you mean by "sticks to your arm"? It's SS with an added layer of even harder (= denser) metal, the stuff used in surgical instruments exactly because it's inert to human tissues.


As what Fer have explained. It performs some kind of suction or something like that.

I know right, I have another watch with a dlc back and titanium back. They don't stick on my skin. Although they aren't glossy or mirror finish.

Tapatalk.


----------



## Wah_Wah_Wah

Give you a dark face.:-d


----------



## c-dweller

It is too difficult to resist and I am about to make a purchase with Chino .. is $311 shipped about the average price for these?


----------



## LUW

On evilBay you may find a better price, but from the Three Amigos (Chino-Seiya-Higuchi), though there's an added price, the service is top notch.


----------



## c-dweller

Took four days in transit and glad it arrived just before the weekend; unboxed the watch earlier this evening and it went straight on to my wrist. This watch oozes quality and truly comfortable! Needless to say but I'm rather chuffed with myself.


----------



## okinana

Guys, I am ready to pull the trigger on this one. 

It's $308 (shipping is free) from japanese hobby in ebay with estimated delivery between Sept 11-27 via economy shipping.

From chino, it's $318, no mention about delivery or shipping but shipping cost is included.

It's more expensive at seiya and I can't seem to figure out how to navigate the higuchi site.

So where should I order from? Which one would send it to Philly quicker and safer?

Thanks.


----------



## Bosox

okinana said:


> Guys, I am ready to pull the trigger on this one.
> 
> It's $308 (shipping is free) from japanese hobby in ebay with estimated delivery between Sept 11-27 via economy shipping.
> 
> From chino, it's $318, no mention about delivery or shipping but shipping cost is included.
> 
> It's more expensive at seiya and I can't seem to figure out how to navigate the higuchi site.
> 
> So where should I order from? Which one would send it to Philly quicker and safer?
> 
> Thanks.


okinana, pm sent.


----------



## ice_man

okinana said:


> Guys, I am ready to pull the trigger on this one.
> 
> It's $308 (shipping is free) from japanese hobby in ebay with estimated delivery between Sept 11-27 via economy shipping.
> 
> From chino, it's $318, no mention about delivery or shipping but shipping cost is included.
> 
> It's more expensive at seiya and I can't seem to figure out how to navigate the higuchi site.
> 
> So where should I order from? Which one would send it to Philly quicker and safer?
> 
> Thanks.


I think I got mine from the same ebay seller. I remember I paid $308 shipped thru ems as well. Got in CA after 2 days... 

Tapatalk.


----------



## okinana

Got mine from Chino last week. Thanks a lot for all your help.


----------



## Nodogsleep

Time for me to check in with my piece. Feels great on the wrist.


----------



## ice_man

I tried using the combi bracelet on this and it didn't sit right on my wrist. Unlike if I just use the rubber, fits perfectly...


Tapatalk.


----------



## LUW

Honestly, the rubber strap is probably *THE *most comfortable strap to ever come on a G. So that combined to a small footprint of the case and low weight of the watch, I really can't see how a combi-bracelet will make the watch wear better.
It may _look _better in the eyes of a few, but in the comfort department I find the original strap very hard to beat.


----------



## ice_man

LUW said:


> Honestly, the rubber strap is probably *THE *most comfortable strap to ever come on a G. So that combined to a small footprint of the case and low weight of the watch, I really can't see how a combi-bracelet will make the watch wear better.
> It may _look _better in the eyes of a few, but in the comfort department I find the original strap very hard to beat.


Yeah, the rubber strap is pretty perfect on it. I think one of the reason it doesn't sit well with the combi bracelet is because of the screwback. It definitely sits higher when using the bracelet.

I like the bracelet when wearing it to work though. Can almost get away with wearing a G in business casual.

Tapatalk.


----------



## Fer Guzman

ice_man said:


> Yeah, the rubber strap is pretty perfect on it. I think one of the reason it doesn't sit well with the combi bracelet is because of the screwback. It definitely sits higher when using the bracelet.
> 
> I like the bracelet when wearing it to work though. Can almost get away with wearing a G in business casual.
> 
> Tapatalk.


I would wear my GW-5000 with a suit, most people don't care and it doesn't look bad.


----------



## GShockMe

The combi bracelet makes the watch wear as comfortable as other bracelet design. It curves around the shape of your wrist. It allows the skin to breath and takes the sweat well. Easier to put on and take off. This combi one is even more comfortable because of its light weight as the titanium one. 

But no doubt the rubber strap of GW5000 is comfortable too. Its design is just right for the screwback. I likes to wear both types on my GW5000s.


----------



## johndman

Checking in with mine


----------



## miasma

Looks amazing guys. Just wondering...how easily does the DLC coating chip or scratch? Have any of u guys had the dreaded steel showing under DLC yet?


----------



## cadguy

Here's mine. It's my favorite G.









Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## bulletz

Bumping this to say that my GW-5000 now have a much deeper significance to me now because it was what I was wearing when I had the pleasure to meet The Godfather of all G-Shocks, Kikuo Ibe!


----------



## Fer Guzman

I'm jealous


----------



## Skeptical

Very cool.

(And here's mine, just for good measure)


----------



## Ottovonn

bulletz said:


> Bumping this to say that my GW-5000 now have a much deeper significance to me now because it was what I was wearing when I had the pleasure to meet The Godfather of all G-Shocks, Kikuo Ibe!


Would be pretty awesome if he was able to identify the specific model you were wearing.


----------



## bulletz

Ottovonn said:


> Would be pretty awesome if he was able to identify the specific model you were wearing.


I actually told him I was wearing the GW-5000. He just nodded in approval before the bouncers whisked him away. He wearing a square himself, couldn't really identify which model specifically but it looked like the DW-5600EG.


----------



## mrj007

I just got my GW5000. I chose it because I believe it to be the toughest G next to the frogman. My only complaint is that its a tad bit too small for my stupid big 8.5" wrists, but I dont care, its the best G there is in my opinion...


----------



## Icosahedron

Ottovonn said:


> Would be pretty awesome if he was able to identify the specific model you were wearing.


Would be _totally freaking awesome_ if he could glance at your watch and rattle off the serial number.


----------



## Ottovonn

mrj007 said:


> I just got my GW5000. I chose it because I believe it to be the toughest G next to the frogman. My only complaint is that its a tad bit too small for my stupid big 8.5" wrists, but I dont care, its the best G there is in my opinion...
> 
> View attachment 1285121


Looks perfect to me. You might just be used to wearing larger watches. It takes some to time to adjust.


----------



## GShockMe

mrj007 said:


> I just got my GW5000. I chose it because I believe it to be the toughest G next to the frogman. My only complaint is that its a tad bit too small for my stupid big 8.5" wrists, but I dont care, its the best G there is in my opinion...


You could try the king GX56.


----------



## cadguy

Best Gshock I've owned, and I've owned Mudmans, Froggies, Riseman, and a MI3 MTG.

The module's simple, and provides me with almost all the info I need. What would put it over the top is a baro trend.

I have a dive master buddy, and he has the original DW5000 that he dives with since the early 2000s. He said it's more reliable than his Omegas.

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## cadguy

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## oiljam

As much as I love the GW 5000 1JF I'm thinking of selling mine. It just gets no wrist time, I still find myself putting on the GWM 5610. Is there a second hand market for these in the UK?


----------



## mrj007

Took the GW5000 to the park behind my house. Really liking this watch


----------



## miasma

Just in today.


----------



## Ottovonn

Hey, it's good to see that you pulled the trigger. What do you think of the piece? Is the excess "tail" a concern like you said it might be?

I hope you enjoy it as much as I enjoy mine.


----------



## miasma

It's nice. Lighter than I thought. I cut some of tue excess tail haha. Have a feeling I'll wear this one lots though. Maybe pick up an extra strap too!


----------



## idkfa

My 5000 left Chino this morning. Or was it Monday morning? Damn Japan, being from the future.


----------



## BigJimm

I just ordered my GW-5000-1JF late this morning from Rakuten. It was advertised on sale for $264 together with free shipping. I used some Rakuten points that I've accumulated and was able drop the price down with my points and buy the watch for $198.43 U.S. Dollars with the U.S. conversion with the Japanese Yen.
Do you think that I got a good deal on it???


----------



## BigJimm

Quick question. The Rakuten seller charged me $16.95 for EMS shipping + insurance for the GW-5000 that I just ordered from them. His watch advertisement said that there's free shipping. Then in small print in the same GW-5000 watch ad, he says that International shipping is 50% off right now.
How much is the true shipping cost + insurance to ship a GW-5000 to the USA? Do you think that it's $33.90 and that the $16.95 price that he charged me is really the the 50% off price?
The watch cost $198.43 + $16.95 total shipping & insurance costs = $215.38 TOTAL COST for everything.
Being the cheapskate that I am, I really wanted to save the $16.95 shipping costs that they charged me. Did they really give me 50% off on the shipping or is the $16.95 the "full" price on the shipping?


----------



## Fer Guzman

BigJimm said:


> I just ordered my GW-5000-1JF late this morning from Rakuten. It was advertised on sale for $264 together with free shipping. I used some Rakuten points that I've accumulated and was able drop the price down with my points and buy the watch for $198.43 U.S. Dollars with the U.S. conversion with the Japanese Yen.
> Do you think that I got a good deal on it???


That is a very good deal.



BigJimm said:


> Quick question. The Rakuten seller charged me $16.95 for EMS shipping + insurance for the GW-5000 that I just ordered from them. His watch advertisement said that there's free shipping. Then in small print in the same GW-5000 watch ad, he says that International shipping is 50% off right now.
> How much is the true shipping cost + insurance to ship a GW-5000 to the USA? Do you think that it's $33.90 and that the $16.95 price that he charged me is really the the 50% off price?
> The watch cost $198.43 + $16.95 total shipping & insurance costs = $215.38 TOTAL COST for everything.
> Being the cheapskate that I am, I really wanted to save the $16.95 shipping costs that they charged me. Did they really give me 50% off on the shipping or is the $16.95 the "full" price on the shipping?


EMS shipping is very fast and very reliable and very cheap, the equivalent service in the USA to Japan is about 60-80 dollars, when I order some watches and the shipping isnt included in the price, EMS is usually high 20s to mid 30s so 16.95 is a good deal. There's a good chance you will even get it this week.


----------



## BigJimm

Ok, that's good to know.


----------



## kung-fusion

BigJimm said:


> Ok, that's good to know.


Is this your first GW-5000? Or have you had one before?


----------



## ice_man

Tapatalk.


----------



## BigJimm

kung-fusion said:


> Is this your first GW-5000? Or have you had one before?


This is my first GW-5000. I've never owned one before. The sales price and the Rakuten points that I accumulated allowed me to be able to buy this watch at a reasonable price under $200. I really didn't want to spend more than $200 for an all stainless steel case G-Shock when you can buy the same exact watch, but in all resin with the same exact module in it for $100 on Amazon.


----------



## kung-fusion

BigJimm said:


> This is my first GW-5000. I've never owned one before. The sales price and the Rakuten points that I accumulated allowed me to be able to buy this watch at a reasonable price under $200. I really didn't want to spend more than $200 for an all stainless steel case G-Shock when you can buy the same exact watch, but in all resin with the same exact module in it for $100 on Amazon.


Okie dokie tick toc I think you will like it.


----------



## oiljam

Ok then, so I have my GW-5000 up for sale and I've just had some interest. Trouble is I'm not sure I'm doing the right thing. I'm thinking it's going to be a flip and regret watch this one. Anyone else sold one then to repurchase another. Thing is I really like it, it just gets no wrist time. What I ought to do is wear it a week or so and see if it becomes attached to my wrist. Daft thing is I always put my gwm-5610 on instead.

What shall I do?


----------



## Rocat

oiljam said:


> Ok then, so I have my GW-5000 up for sale and I've just had some interest. Trouble is I'm not sure I'm doing the right thing. I'm thinking it's going to be a flip and regret watch this one. Anyone else sold one then to repurchase another. Thing is I really like it, it just gets no wrist time. What I ought to do is wear it a week or so and see if it becomes attached to my wrist. Daft thing is I always put my gwm-5610 on instead.
> 
> What shall I do?


Keep it of course! We are a bunch of enablers on this forum.

Have a great day!


----------



## Crater

oiljam said:


> Ok then, so I have my GW-5000 up for sale and I've just had some interest. Trouble is I'm not sure I'm doing the right thing. I'm thinking it's going to be a flip and regret watch this one. Anyone else sold one then to repurchase another. Thing is I really like it, it just gets no wrist time. What I ought to do is wear it a week or so and see if it becomes attached to my wrist. Daft thing is I always put my gwm-5610 on instead.
> 
> What shall I do?


That is a bit strange that you prefer GW-M5610 over screwback... you don't like the way screwback sits on your wrist or do you prefer the red line on the GW-M5610?


----------



## oiljam

Crater said:


> That is a bit strange that you prefer GW-M5610 over screwback... you don't like the way screwback sits on your wrist or do you prefer the red line on the GW-M5610?


Don't get me wrong I love the look of the gw-5000 and actually prefer it. I can't seem to get the strap in the correct position, it's either too tight or too loose. I suppose that's because of the screwback. The 5610 is just so comfortable and light. Plus I know the 5000 is an expensive G and I wear them for work. I would be gutted if I scratched the 5000, not so the 5610. All silly things really, I should just crack on and wear the 5000 and enjoy it, I know its the superior of the two.


----------



## idkfa

Got mine in the mail last night. This watch is totally worth it. I find it pretty easy to justify as I think DW5600 and GWM5610 represent great value in watches and are probably a little underpriced. The steel case gives it a touch of heft that makes it feel more substantial both in the hand and on the wrist.

The legibility is perfect and I love the bezel dimensions. I find the G5600 too square and the GW5600 to look a little off balance. The GW5000 is a perfect upgrade to the DW.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ottovonn

idkfa said:


> Got mine in the mail last night. This watch is totally worth it. I find it pretty easy to justify as I think DW5600 and GWM5610 represent great value in watches and are probably a little underpriced. The steel case gives it a touch of heft that makes it feel more substantial both in the hand and on the wrist.
> 
> The legibility is perfect and I love the bezel dimensions. I find the G5600 too square and the GW5600 to look a little off balance. The GW5000 is a perfect upgrade to the DW.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I agree. I've compared my DW-5600e and GW-5000, and while the DW-5600e is perhaps one of the best digitals out there -- the quintessential G-shock -- the GW-5000 is a worthy upgrade. Its digits are slighter thicker, its display is more legible at extreme angles, and its timers are easier to adjust. Aesthetically, the monochrome scheme and symmetrical text placement give the watch balance.


----------



## idkfa

I got a neat postcard from Chino with mine.


----------



## Fer Guzman

oiljam said:


> Ok then, so I have my GW-5000 up for sale and I've just had some interest. Trouble is I'm not sure I'm doing the right thing. I'm thinking it's going to be a flip and regret watch this one. Anyone else sold one then to repurchase another. Thing is I really like it, it just gets no wrist time. What I ought to do is wear it a week or so and see if it becomes attached to my wrist. Daft thing is I always put my gwm-5610 on instead.
> 
> What shall I do?


I totally regret selling my GW-5000 that I put DLC buttons and black screws on. What I do when I am in your position is wear it a couple of days and if I still don't really wear it, I sell it.


----------



## kung-fusion

Fer Guzman said:


> I totally regret selling my GW-5000 that I put DLC buttons and black screws on. What I do when I am in your position is wear it a couple of days and if I still don't really wear it, I sell it.


I regret not buying a set of those buttons and screws before they were discontinued


----------



## oiljam

Ok I've decided not to sell. I just can't bear to let it go, it's not like I need the money. It's been on my wrist all day while doing my Sunday jobs and it's got to be a keeper. I know I'd regret it letting it go. It's definitely more sophticated than the gw-m5610 which has already become my beater watch. Thanks you guys for the wise words


----------



## Chrisek

My square collection has improved vastly this year. When I think of whittling down my squares I put the GW-5000 on for a day. "No, this is a keeper". 

sent with aloha


----------



## Fer Guzman

Fer Guzman said:


> I totally regret selling my GW-5000 that I put DLC buttons and black screws on. What I do when I am in your position is wear it a couple of days and if I still don't really wear it, I sell it.


I have one set .


----------



## oiljam

Does anyone know if the bezel screws are the same as the ones in the gw-m5610?


----------



## at2011

Don't understand why this watch is priced this much when it's not a vintage nor is it discontinued. The vintage cost around $30 back then. Am I missing something?


----------



## kung-fusion

at2011 said:


> Don't understand why this watch is priced this much when it's not a vintage nor is it discontinued. The vintage cost around $30 back then. Am I missing something?


-- Manufacturing in Japan is more costly today than it was 30 years ago
--The price of everything has risen due to inflation over the past 30 years
--The GW-5000's case is entirely coated in DLC, which is an expensive process
--It is the flagship square, so Casio can charge whatever the market will bear


----------



## charger01

No, are different.


----------



## oiljam

charger01 said:


> No, are different.


This for me?
Screws are different then. Thanks charger01. 
Keith at Tiktox UK has some, better buy some. I seem to have rounded one taking the bezel off my GW-5000, jeez they're in tight.


----------



## kaffakid

gettocard said:


> Of course I take good care of it, I regularly apply some specific product to keep the resin soft and moist.


What do you put on the resin?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## at2011

kung-fusion said:


> -- Manufacturing in Japan is more costly today than it was 30 years ago
> --The price of everything has risen due to inflation over the past 30 years
> --The GW-5000's case is entirely coated in DLC, which is an expensive process
> --It is the flagship square, so Casio can charge whatever the market will bear


How is manufacturing costlier today when everything's already been set-up back then? DLC is cosmetic and unnecessary. I mean, a $30 watch jacked-up to 10x because of coating?


----------



## kung-fusion

at2011 said:


> How is manufacturing costlier today when everything's already been set-up back then? DLC is cosmetic and unnecessary. I mean, a $30 watch jacked-up to 10x because of coating?


The factories today are not the same as in the 1980's. I have had many 80's screwbacks and the build quality of the gw-5000 is head and shoulders above any of the crude unfinished cases of the 80's. Not to mention labor costs and raw materials costs and shipping costs are higher. The gw-5000 is also solar atomic. But yes, the main reason for the high cost is due to the DLC, which is expensive.

If you want to buy a g-shock cheap you can still get a dw-5600e for $40. you will get a plastic case, no screwback, no solar, no atomic, no dlc, and made in china. And you know what--it is a GREAT watch too!


----------



## yankeexpress

at2011 said:


> How is manufacturing costlier today when everything's already been set-up back then? DLC is cosmetic and unnecessary. I mean, a $30 watch jacked-up to 10x because of coating?


Casio is selling to a few different markets, like Toyota is with Lexus and Nissan is with Infiniti and Fiat is with Ferrari.

Those who who wish to pay more to get a different finish on their G-Shock are welcome to do so. And those who are happy with an Awesome $30 G are pleased as well.

Those of us who want to spend more, Casio is happy to take our money and we think we got a fair deal on a new, quality solar and atomic screwback G.


----------



## yankeexpress

This thread sums it up succinctly:

https://www.watchuseek.com/f105/review-psychology-casio-gw-5000-a-543392.html


----------



## cadguy

The GW5000 is a watch that if you need to ask whether it's worth it, you've missed the idea.


----------



## idkfa

I have been comparing my GW5000 to my DW5600E over the past week and I can easily justify the price. The GW5000 costs five times as much but with that premium comes:

- a stainless steel case
- DLC coating, which is functional and simply gorgeous 
- a better module (solar and atomic)
- the best rubber strap I have ever seen on any watch
- some manner of exclusivity, or at least a perceived rarity

I would consider any of these items to each be worth the entire purchase price of a DW5600E. Or, if not validating the worth, at least it helps explain the premium. This is true regarding exclusivity, which does little for me.


----------



## Sedi

at2011 said:


> I mean, a $30 watch jacked-up to 10x because of coating?


I wonder where anybody would find a DW-50XX model for 30$? The new cases are different from the vintage DW-5600C and today screwback square models are only released as limited editions which you will certainly not find for 30$ - especially not when they have a solar/atomic module - there's simply no comparison to the vintage models. So it's not only the coating that increases the price - those are completely different watches even if they look the same.

cheers, Sedi


----------



## at2011

idkfa said:


> I have been comparing my GW5000 to my DW5600E over the past week and I can easily justify the price. The GW5000 costs five times as much but with that premium comes:
> 
> - a stainless steel case
> - DLC coating, which is functional and simply gorgeous
> - a better module (solar and atomic)
> - the best rubber strap I have ever seen on any watch
> - some manner of exclusivity, or at least a perceived rarity
> 
> I would consider any of these items to each be worth the entire purchase price of a DW5600E. Or, if not validating the worth, at least it helps explain the premium. This is true regarding exclusivity, which does little for me.


Hmmm, maybe you're right...but still scratching my head...maybe I'll get it one day...


----------



## idkfa

at2011 said:


> Hmmm, maybe you're right...but still scratching my head...maybe I'll get it one day...


I completely understand. Right before I ordered the watch from Chino I had a sudden "Am I really going to do this?" moment. I am happy to say I haven't questioned it since.


----------



## Ottovonn

At first glance, the GW-5000 may not be a rational purchase considering the availability of options that share similar functions. 

This watch verges on the territory of luxury watches, which are arguably purely emotional purchases based on craftsmanship and abstractions such as "horological significance." 

As someone who's spent quite a sum on mechanical pieces, and nearly cried when said mechanicals brushed against a wall, the GW-5000 provides me with a premium piece that I can wear without much worry. 

In that sense, the GW-5000 is somewhat of a rational purchase, at least from the perspective of WIS -- whose criteria for watch ownership extend beyond practical reasons and border on insanity.


----------



## zeetes

Just joined the club. The band is noticeably thinner and more giving than my 5600s. Very comfortable.


----------



## cadguy

Anyone know how can I buy a gw5000b strap and bezel? I just scratched the metal part of my strap. 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## oiljam

cadguy said:


> Anyone know how can I buy a gw5000b strap and bezel? I just scratched the metal part of my strap.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk


Try Keith at Tiktox. If you're unsure which you need drop him an email, he's very efficient in his replies and very reliable. I've bought a few bits from him and two watches. He also ships outside the UK.


----------



## Crater

Hopefully I'll get some responses to my WTB thread and will soon become member of GW-5000 owners club


----------



## kaffakid

Thought I'd check in with mine

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## oiljam

kaffakid said:


> Thought I'd check in with mine
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


This one confuses me. Is it a GW-5000?


----------



## Crater

That's a GW-5600J. Very similar, but diffrent animal, not screwback  

It would fool 99 % of normal people, but g-shockaholics know the diffrence :-d


----------



## yankeexpress

kaffakid said:


> Thought I'd check in with mine
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nope, sorry, not a GW-5000. Not even close.
Notice the lack of simultaneous day & date? That's the dead giveaway.

And not a screwback...flip it over and check....the back has the model number.

great link for more info:
https://www.watchuseek.com/f105/review-psychology-casio-gw-5000-a-543392.html


----------



## idkfa

Yup. That's a GW-5600J-1. A great watch, I have one, but not a GW-5000.


----------



## Crater

yankeexpress said:


> Nope, sorry, not a GW-5000. *Not even close*.
> Notice the lack of simultaneous day & date? That's the dead giveaway.
> 
> And not a screwback...flip it over and check....the back has the model number.
> 
> great link for more info:
> https://www.watchuseek.com/f105/review-psychology-casio-gw-5000-a-543392.html


Au contraire, I would say it's the closest you can get to GW-5000 without spending the money on GW-5000.


----------



## yankeexpress

Crater said:


> Au contraire, I would say it's the closest you can get to GW-5000 without spending the money on GW-5000.


Nope, I disagree....the GW-M5610 is the closest, again because the J has no simultaneous day & date, making the J a different animal for a different market. The J also has a different shape and different size numeral font. The J is not Multiband 6. The J bezel will not fit a 5000, the 5610 bezel will fit a 5000.


----------



## Crater

It's true, 5610 has same module, but I ment more the aesthetic, the placement of triple G logo, the grey surrounding the solar panels...

5610 is basically same watch as 5000, but by glancing at gw-5000 and gw-5600j together, it would be difficult to tell them apart.


----------



## yankeexpress

Disagree. And agree to disagree.

This forum is a great place to debate the fine points of these Gs. 
Thanks to our input, folks get to see the differences and make their own choices.


----------



## Crater

True, just sharing opinions, that's why we are here, even if we don't agree


----------



## postur

These are also pretty similar in appearance


----------



## Fer Guzman

To me a gw-5600j dw-5600e and a gw-5000 are like 90% the same. The 10% is reason enough to buy the GW-5000 and not the others.


----------



## oiljam

Just received my spare strap, bezel and screws today from Keith at Tiktox. Long live the GW-5000


----------



## idkfa

Crater said:


> It's true, 5610 has same module, but I ment more the aesthetic, the placement of triple G logo, the grey surrounding the solar panels...
> 
> 5610 is basically same watch as 5000, but by glancing at gw-5000 and gw-5600j together, it would be difficult to tell them apart.


I don't have much to add to this but I will say that I often grab the wrong watch when my GW-5000 and GW-5600 are side by side in my watch box and I'm not paying close attention.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## oiljam

How's the best way to store spare resin straps and bezels. Leave them in their wrapper or get em out in some air. Is there any chance of resin rot when not in use....and I've read of lube for the resin to keep them tip top. What do you rub on yours?


----------



## Crater

oiljam said:


> How's the best way to store spare resin straps and bezels. Leave them in their wrapper or get em out in some air. Is there any chance of resin rot when not in use....and I've read of lube for the resin to keep them tip top. What do you rub on yours?


Resin-rot won't visit you for a long time, but best to keep it in a bag with those little bags, silica gel ''Do not eat'' and in a drawer in a dark place.


----------



## Elusive Gshock

Mine Just Arrived !







my batch # is 201D311C can anyone tell me when it was made ?

Sent from my HTC6500LVW using Tapatalk


----------



## Rocat

311 day of 2013


Elusive Gshock said:


> Mine Just Arrived !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my batch # is 201D311C can anyone tell me when it was made ?
> 
> Sent from my HTC6500LVW using Tapatalk


----------



## Elusive Gshock

Rocat said:


> 311 day of 2013


Thank You!

Sent from my HTC6500LVW using Tapatalk


----------



## Fer Guzman

^ November 7, 2013


----------



## Crater

Fer Guzman said:


> ^ November 7, 2013


Fer, question for you |>

You have (had?) 5600c, how does it wear compared to the GW-5000 (not counting the softer strap)? Do you wear both on same hole, is there any bigger diffrences between the two?


----------



## Fer Guzman

Crater said:


> Fer, question for you |>
> 
> You have (had?) 5600c, how does it wear compared to the GW-5000 (not counting the softer strap)? Do you wear both on same hole, is there any bigger differences between the two?


Well they both seemed to wear almost the same except for the resin but I preferred the gw-5000 because the straps and spring bars were not as wide as the 5600c, the EL, and the screen on the 5600C at certain angles looks distorted which I didn't like. I did like that the crystal on the 5600c was less crowded and that the backplate did not have that suctioning effect when I sweat or am wet (this isn't that big of a deal but a tiny annoyance), but ultimately I felt the resin on the GW-5000 was much more comfortable.


----------



## mrj007

Well, I absolutely hate this watch... thanks to all of you guys for making it so appealing to buy this watch... part of being a watch collector is wearing different watches at different times, but now every time I put on another watch, I miss that soft supple feel of the GW5600 strap, the easy to read numbers, atomic time keeping, and have to put it back on... I might as well sell all of my other watches because I cant seem to take this one off of my wrist... I usually have and annual budget spend on a watch for my Bday which is coming up in 3 weeks, but now there is no point... this watch has taken all of the fun out of being a watch collector...


----------



## Ottovonn

mrj007 said:


> Well, I absolutely hate this watch... thanks to all of you guys for making it so appealing to buy this watch... part of being a watch collector is wearing different watches at different times, but now every time I put on another watch, I miss that soft supple feel of the GW5600 strap, the easy to read numbers, atomic time keeping, and have to put it back on... I might as well sell all of my other watches because I cant seem to take this one off of my wrist... I usually have and annual budget spend on a watch for my Bday which is coming up in 3 weeks, but now there is no point... this watch has taken all of the fun out of being a watch collector...


I understand completely. This watch makes it hard to wear anything else. It takes time, but it can be done. Baby steps. Just a few days ago, I was able to wear my Seiko Tuna for a day.


----------



## dw5000c

reporting !!!


----------



## mrj007

Ottovonn said:


> I understand completely. This watch makes it hard to wear anything else. It takes time, but it can be done. Baby steps. Just a few days ago, I was able to wear my Seiko Tuna for a day.


I dont see how it can be done... I will be traveling this year and next... I thought it would be nice to have a good GMT automatic but guess what? this watch has world time... then I thought about getting a nice dive watch for when I go snorkeling next year in the grand cayman, oh wait, this watch has a screw down case back with a 200m water resistance... I really dont see the point anymore... the only thing I can think of is if I happen to visit the Arctic, and by some chance have to wear my watch on the outside of my clothing in -10F weather, then maybe the need for something like a Sinn will present itself, other than that, whats the point


----------



## pocky

mrj007 said:


> the only thing I can think of is if I happen to visit the Arctic, and by some chance have to wear my watch on the outside of my clothing in -10F weather, then maybe the need for something like a Sinn will present itself, other than that, whats the point


Is it really only -23°C on arctic? Man, my GW-M5610 has easily survived those temperatures.

But I've been really pondering the purchase of the GW-5000. I have the money, but I'm wondering does it really improve my life. Will it make everything better? Will the Coca Cola Zero taste even better with the GW-5000 wrapped around my wrist? These are the questions that has been messing around in my mind. Certainly I'm thinking about buying the "grail watch" of the G-Shocks.


----------



## Crater

pocky said:


> Will it make everything better? Will the Coca Cola Zero taste even better with the GW-5000 wrapped around my wrist?


LOL :-d:-d

That's a real question, please tell us how it turns out if you decide to get the watch


----------



## pocky

Crater said:


> LOL :-d:-d
> 
> That's a real question, please tell us how it turns out if you decide to get the watch


Please, don't tell to my wife, but I ordered yesterday 2 pieces of Riedel's Coca-Cola glasses. I'm 100% sure that I will report it.


----------



## mrj007

pocky said:


> Is it really only -23°C on arctic? Man, my GW-M5610 has easily survived those temperatures.
> 
> But I've been really pondering the purchase of the GW-5000. I have the money, but I'm wondering does it really improve my life. Will it make everything better? Will the Coca Cola Zero taste even better with the GW-5000 wrapped around my wrist? These are the questions that has been messing around in my mind. Certainly I'm thinking about buying the "grail watch" of the G-Shocks.


No, it definitely gets colder than -10°F in the Arctic, but I was under the impression that is the lowest temp the GW5000 will function... as far as will it improve overall quality of life? Yes... Think about it, would you rather your house burned down with the GW5000 on your wrist or not? Would you rather one of your children be born and you know to the exact second their time of birth, or would you rather trust the wall clock at the hospital? In any situation it will probably be the most comfortable watch you have ever worn so yes, life will always be better with the GW5000.


----------



## Buzzbait

I'm totally drinking the GW-5000 Kool-Aid thus far. It's very gentlemanly in its stock form, and awesomely wearable. With the bull bars added on, it's starting to feel kind of badass. When I have the money to spring for the bracelet, it will be in full-on grail mode.

Over the last several years, may favorite G-Shocks have been the GW-5600J and the DW-5600C. I'm starting to feel as though the GW-5000 will surpass them both for everyday wear. They all have their advantages, but the GW-5000 seems to be the most well rounded of all the squares.


----------



## Toothbras

Buzzbait said:


> the GW-5000 seems to be the most well rounded of all the squares.


LOL


----------



## Buzzbait

Hmmmmmm....... I feel like an oxyMORON


----------



## Buzzbait

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## zeetes

decided to change it up a bit for a while.


----------



## kung-fusion

zeetes said:


> decided to change it up a bit for a while.


This is one of those mods that, if someone told me this is what they were planning to do, I would have thought, "no way will that look good" but seeing it actually done--it looks really great!


----------



## zeetes

kung-fusion said:


> This is one of those mods that, if someone told me this is what they were planning to do, I would have thought, "no way will that look good" but seeing it actually done--it looks really great!


thanks! i did it out of curiosity and was pleased with the result. i'll probably go back to the black bezel after the weekend, but it is kind of growing on me.


----------



## kj2

Got mine for a week now


----------



## Memphis1

i don't mean to threadjack... but if i buy one from Japan, how do i know i'm getting the latest version?


----------



## Buzzbait

You'd need the batch number engraved on the caseback.



> First 4 characters indicate the facility in which it was manufactured. "201D" equates to "Japan K"
> 
> Next 3 characters equal the day of the year it was made.
> 
> The last letter equals the year ("|" equals 2009, J equals 2010, A equals 2011, and B equals 2012, and C equals 2013).


----------



## frhoads

Mine was made on the same day 312C = November 8, 2013 



kj2 said:


> Got mine for a week now


----------



## idkfa

Wore mine out today during a rare break in the rain.


----------



## Fer Guzman

Memphis1 said:


> i don't mean to threadjack... but if i buy one from Japan, how do i know i'm getting the latest version?


What do you mean latest version?


----------



## Rocat

Fer,

He may mean something like a DW5600E that has the old module, 1545, and a new module 3229, but in relation to the GW-5000.

Just a thought.


----------



## Ottovonn

Might be referring to the older GW-5000's with purplish solar cells. I have both the blue and purple GW's.


----------



## Memphis1

Fer Guzman said:


> What do you mean latest version?


A few posts back there's a post about how to tell the date using the serial #. If I buy one from Seiya-San would I get old stock?


----------



## JME

Mines cleared customs and at the Parcel Force Depot I've paid the customs duty (just under £60) and arranged for delivery Weds.


----------



## Buzzbait

Memphis1 said:


> A few posts back there's a post about how to tell the date using the serial #. If I buy one from Seiya-San would I get old stock?


I just got mine from Seiya, and it was made last September.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## Memphis1

Perfect! Thanks


----------



## peacemaker885

This thread is killing me. I keep on seeing this near the top and keep on opening it and keep on seeing the 5000....


----------



## Ottovonn

peacemaker885 said:


> This thread is killing me. I keep on seeing this near the top and keep on opening it and keep on seeing the 5000....


Just give in.


----------



## miasma

Just wanted to update ownership of this watch. Most comfortable and versatile watch I own by far.


----------



## Bulldog

Below is my GW-5000 that I have had for approx 3 ½ weeks. I put the combo bracelet on it and it is so comfy!

So five minutes ago I just ordered my second GW-5000 from Seiya-san. I plan on trying a nato/zulu strap on the second GW-5000. I received two sets of end link converters from County Comm so I can attach a nato/zulu strap. I will post photos once I do the strap change.

Also my watch is 201D269C = 269th day of 2013 = September 26, 2013


----------



## Fer Guzman

Memphis1 said:


> A few posts back there's a post about how to tell the date using the serial #. If I buy one from Seiya-San would I get old stock?


It's likely you will get newer stock, but no can assure you of that other than Seiya himself, I would just ask him.


----------



## JME

Right! The GW-5000 is here and on my wrist as a type. I won't be posting pics - it's a standard GW-500-IJF. But here are my initial thoughts:

It's small, it's understated, the rubber feels nice to the touch, the wear is light weight and comfortable with absolutely zero 'watch flop' for me. The face is clean, clear and easy to read. 

The buttons are no problem (some reports of being awkward) to operate, the back light is good. I've not yet tried the alarm but it won't be used to wake me up. 

So then my opinion: At first glance it looks like any old cheap two bob digital watch, or understated classic if your more of a romantic........ This I like, I'm not flash and I like classic. On closer inspection you can notice the screw back and coating which give a subtle quality feel, the strap isn't a stiff plastic but a smooth comfortable soft rubber. For a G-Shock it's slimline and unobtrusive. 

If you like Lamborghini or Ferrari then maybe this watch ain't for you, but if you prefer a nice modern 911 or Aston then you may well like the GW-5000..........

To my eye the GW looks a serious piece of kit, but in a very different way to how my Frog 1000 presented - that was more about shouting yeah I'm hear let's have. Where as the GW sits there quietly unassuming but confidently able deal with what's presented. 

All in all no negatives and a feel good factor. Nothing is forever but the GW feels like my Omega which is a keeper.


----------



## Ottovonn

I'm glad you're enjoying yours. I've been an avid flipper of sorts in the past, going after bigger game. My GW-5000 was a spur of the moment purchase that I intended on flipping after trying it out. I've since kept it for over half a year. It's been the only watch that I simply enjoy wearing. I have other favorites that I switch to based on my mood or the situation, but the GW's the watch I always come back to. It may have even cured my compulsion to buy watches -- not entirely, I'm currently thinking about adding a Rangeman or a Frogman later this year.

The GW-5000 may not be the flashiest G, but I believe that its quality and comfort make it outlast the novelty of most watches even beyond the G-shock line.


----------



## Chibatastic

JME said:


> Right! The GW-5000 is here and on my wrist as a type. I won't be posting pics - it's a standard GW-500-IJF. But here are my initial thoughts:
> 
> It's small, it's understated, the rubber feels nice to the touch, the wear is light weight and comfortable with absolutely zero 'watch flop' for me. The face is clean, clear and easy to read.
> 
> The buttons are no problem (some reports of being awkward) to operate, the back light is good. I've not yet tried the alarm but it won't be used to wake me up.
> 
> So then my opinion: At first glance it looks like any old cheap two bob digital watch, or understated classic if your more of a romantic........ This I like, I'm not flash and I like classic. On closer inspection you can notice the screw back and coating which give a subtle quality feel, the strap isn't a stiff plastic but a smooth comfortable soft rubber. For a G-Shock it's slimline and unobtrusive.
> 
> If you like Lamborghini or Ferrari then maybe this watch ain't for you, but if you prefer a nice modern 911 or Aston then you may well like the GW-5000..........
> 
> To my eye the GW looks a serious piece of kit, but in a very different way to how my Frog 1000 presented - that was more about shouting yeah I'm hear let's have. Where as the GW sits there quietly unassuming but confidently able deal with what's presented.
> 
> All in all no negatives and a feel good factor. Nothing is forever but the GW feels like my Omega which is a keeper.


Just so we're clear, your saying these cars are understated?



















Nearly spit out my coffee :-d
hehe


----------



## Memphis1

Car analogys never work... Lol


----------



## JME

Chibatastic said:


> Just so we're clear, your saying these cars are understated?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nearly spit out my coffee :-d
> hehe


Just so we're clear compared to this yes.

http://media.caranddriver.com/image...4-50-anniversario-photo-512516-s-1280x782.jpg

i can only see the 911 you've posted by the way


----------



## JME

Memphis1 said:


> Car analogys never work... Lol


Really? oh ok mate......lol

http://autoworld.com/UploadedImages/photo/1373454743.jpg


----------



## JME

And for anyone else being picky. Here is my car comparison of the GW 5000 IJF

http://www.apetogentleman.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/09/Porsche-911-960-11.jpg


----------



## computer_freak

I think the GW-5000 is more like a Mercedes G65 AMG:










Sturdy, will last a lifetime, can go in the dirt. Looks haven't changed much in the last 30 years. Form follows function. Loads of high-tech stuff under the bonnet. But a bit pricy.

The DW-5600E is more like a Lada Niva:










Same reasons as above sans the high-tech stuff and more accessibly priced.


----------



## Chibatastic

JME said:


> Just so we're clear compared to this yes.
> 
> http://media.caranddriver.com/image...4-50-anniversario-photo-512516-s-1280x782.jpg
> 
> i can only see the 911 you've posted by the way


Thanks for the clarification. 
One of the worst analogies I have ever seen on here. It's all subjective though I guess. Really funny though!
Glad you like your G-shock. It's a good one.

Chibatastic


----------



## JME

Chibatastic said:


> Thanks for the clarification.
> One of the worst analogies I have ever seen on here. It's all subjective though I guess. Really funny though!
> Glad you like your G-shock. It's a good one.
> 
> Chibatastic


Internet forums; everyones a critic eh...........


----------



## egads

hey guys I just got a gw5000 and noticed one of the moulds around a button was different to the rest. opinions? my gwm5600 is all symmetrical.


----------



## Bulldog

It is a fake knockoff GW-5000

Just kidding they are all like that. Enjoy and wear it in good health, I love both of mine!

I bought mine from Seiya-san and it looks like that.


----------



## Rmehu

(all...! ) Mine is not. I received it today. All buttons are symmetrical and finished. 

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## pocky

egads said:


> hey guys I just got a gw5000 and noticed one of the moulds around a button was different to the rest. opinions? my gwm5600 is all symmetrical


And where did you order this one? Just a random ebay seller or what?


----------



## Buzzbait

Mine looks the same. I'm not wearing it today, but looked at a picture.


----------



## Rmehu

Buzzbait said:


> Mine looks the same. I'm not wearing it today, but looked at a picture.


Yours is different from "egads"

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Bulldog

Mine looks the same also as I stated. If you look at the bottom of the shroud around the ADJUST button the bottom is cut out in a sorta 'v' shape.


----------



## Buzzbait

Rmehu said:


> Yours is different from "egads"


It is? I'm not seeing the difference.


----------



## Rmehu

Buzzbait said:


> It is? I'm not seeing the difference.


Egads picture, the button looks rough, as if both buttons has been drill with sandpaper.

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Buzzbait

Rmehu said:


> Egads picture, the button looks rough, as if both buttons has been drill with sandpaper.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


I just assumed that was a reflection in the picture.


----------



## Rmehu

Buzzbait said:


> I just assumed that was a reflection in the picture.[/QUOTE We need more pictures from Egads to clear this up!
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## dobber72

Here's mine.


----------



## egads

pocky said:


> And where did you order this one? Just a random ebay seller or what?


I ordered it through Rakuten - sunknots.

ive sent them an email enquiring about it but just wanted to see if this is normal or not.


----------



## Reloko

egads said:


> I ordered it through Rakuten - sunknots.
> 
> ive sent them an email enquiring about it but just wanted to see if this is normal or not.


It's normal. My GW5000 have the V shape moulding same as yours.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## oiljam

For your information, mine is exactly the same. I know mine is genuine, bought it from Seiya.

Sorry for terrible picture, just rattled it off quickly on reading this post


----------



## Chibatastic

oiljam said:


> View attachment 1358120
> 
> 
> For your information, mine is exactly the same. I know mine is genuine, bought it from Seiya.
> 
> Sorry for terrible picture, just rattled it off quickly on reading this post


Mine too


----------



## Rmehu

My bad!... I didn't read Egads post carefully. 

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## pocky

Crater said:


> LOL :-d:-d
> 
> That's a real question, please tell us how it turns out if you decide to get the watch


Got the watch, has been keeping it around my wrist this whole week, as you can see from the WRUW threads. Got also my Riedel's Coca-Cola glasses and I had a sip of Coke (served from 0.3l glass bottle) from my Riedel glass while wearing GW-5000 and man, it tasted good and I was like living on a top of the world.


----------



## Blazd




----------



## Buzzbait

It's surprising to me, just how many GW-5000's you see in the WRUW threads. For a watch that is comparatively old in G-Shock years (many G-Shock models are produced for one or two years, and never seen again), and so expensive in comparison to other models, it is still a very popular G-Shock.


----------



## pocky

Buzzbait said:


> It's surprising to me, just how many GW-5000's you see in the WRUW threads. For a watch that is comparatively old in G-Shock years (many G-Shock models are produced for one or two years, and never seen again), and so expensive in comparison to other models, it is still a very popular G-Shock.


Actually, it's quite easily explained: Made in Japan and screwback. But I am now a little annoyed by the crippled CDT.


----------



## Fer Guzman

Buzzbait said:


> It's surprising to me, just how many GW-5000's you see in the WRUW threads. For a watch that is comparatively old in G-Shock years (many G-Shock models are produced for one or two years, and never seen again), and so expensive in comparison to other models, it is still a very popular G-Shock.


What do you mean most models are produced one or two years? You mean limited production models, because the GW-5000 is a regular model just not produced in the same numbers like the dw-5600e/dw-6900. It's only like 5 years old and it has the newest module so I don't think it's that old, BUT, I do wish it would get a refresh, maybe a super LED, same or better buttons than the T5030, etc.


----------



## Buzzbait

Fer Guzman said:


> What do you mean most models are produced one or two years?


I said "Many", not "Most".


----------



## Fer Guzman

Buzzbait said:


> I said "Many", not "Most".


my bad, but no regular models are produced one or two years, at least not any modern ones. (that I can think of)


----------



## Reloko

Just reporting my love with GW 5000. I got it on the 22th of January 2014.








Still in Tokyo time.








Now in Mountain Time Zone.








Shinning beauty 

Thanks for looking.


----------



## Crater

I hope next generation of GW-5000 will be stainless steel caseback, no DLC. DLC is all good, but I hope it will be polished steel, just like original. 

I'm really curious when and how they will update it... can't wait for that day to come.


----------



## Buzzbait

I'd be cool with the old style caseback with the circular machine marks. The rougher finish made it less sticky on the wrist. Or even the bead blast of the GW-5600J caseback. Again, not sticky.


----------



## heavyduty

The gw-5000 would be the perfect G if it displayed the current time in the countdown and timer modes. That omission is the only reason I bougth the dw-5030, but I actually prefer the looks of the 5000 (though to be fair I still haven't received the 5030 so I haven't seen it in person yet).


----------



## Buzzbait

heavyduty said:


> The gw-5000 would be the perfect G if it displayed the current time in the countdown and timer modes. That omission is the only reason I bougth the dw-5030, but I actually prefer the looks of the 5000 (though to be fair I still haven't received the 5030 so I haven't seen it in person yet).


I agree. That is the module's worst omission. Even if the time only showed for the first hour of stopwatch mode, I'd be happy.

I could definitely use a louder alarm, or a vibration alarm. Just something remotely practical.

LED backlight would be sweet.

But honestly, I'm pretty happy as is. Just minor quibbles.

I'd love to see Casio come out with different bezel shapes, that still fit the existing case. Maybe one that's chunkier with more resin to protect the crystal. Beast mode!!!

Maybe new and improved nylon bull bars that don't have paint chipping issues.

Better looking strap adapters would be cool.

I'd even dig new resin straps that looked more like the old DW-5600C straps.


----------



## IamSilhouette

Remembering some fond memories of my first DW-5000 during primary school, I started to look at the squares recently. Just got this GW-5000-1JF from a trip to Tokyo together with a GW-M5600-1JF. There are 3 things that I must highlight on the GW-5000,

1) you must own this to understand why this is called the G-rail
2) if you're trying to justify the price, you're missing the point
3) it's not psychological, you're getting the value of what you've paid for

Reaching home, I put it on for ten minutes and promptly contacted a Japanese friend whom will be visiting. A stealthy brother is on its way..... 😁


----------



## BrunoTheBoxer

I ordered one yesterday and it shipped today from japan on a container boat. It says the delivery will be April 1. Ha. 

I think it will be sooner.


----------



## BrunoTheBoxer

Got it after 3 days and I love it.


----------



## Chibatastic

IamSilhouette said:


> Remembering some fond memories of my first DW-5000 during primary school, I started to look at the squares recently. Just got this GW-5000-1JF from a trip to Tokyo together with a GW-M5600-1JF. There are 3 things that I must highlight on the GW-5000,
> 
> 1) you must own this to understand why this is called the G-rail
> 2) if you're trying to justify the price, you're missing the point
> 3) it's not psychological, you're getting the value of what you've paid for
> 
> Reaching home, I put it on for ten minutes and promptly contacted a Japanese friend whom will be visiting. A stealthy brother is on its way..... 


Welcome to WUS. Huge first post!
Sort of makes me envious even though I have one.. I wish I could have picked mine up in Japan!!!

Chibatastic


----------



## IamSilhouette

Chibatastic said:


> Welcome to WUS. Huge first post!
> Sort of makes me envious even though I have one.. I wish I could have picked mine up in Japan!!!
> 
> Chibatastic


Thank you for the warm welcome. Hi to all the G-Shock fans on board. This is a great forum I must say.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## conquistador

Hi guys, I see the GW-5000 listed as USD 328 on Seiya and USD 311 on Chino (Yes I'm also aware that it is sold out). Then I see Rakuten Global listing it as approximately USD 273 (watch-shop). Is this legit? I have never purchased from watch-shop but could be tempted to!


----------



## Frans53

Complete forgotten to put an arrival pic in this topic...

Well here it is, together with his/her buddy, the 5000 still on Tokyo time and not yet with the combi on it ;-)










Great watch it is |>

mvg


----------



## Kenzirou

This forum really poisoned me. o|
Just order from seiyajapan GW 5000 1JF, hopefully can get it by next week. 
Will share here after that.


----------



## kingsky

Haha. Yeah. I'm trying really hard to resist. Iiiiiiii......hhhaaaavvvvveeee....tooooo.....


 Sent using Tapatalk


----------



## entropy96

I'm actually a little sad how the GW-5000-1JF has become mainstream now.

A watch I once viewed as a 'grail' has become a common household model.


----------



## Ottovonn

entropy96 said:


> I'm actually a little sad how the GW-5000-1JF has become mainstream now.
> 
> A watch I once viewed as a 'grail' has become a common household model.


Supply has increased and prices are generally lower than they were a year ago, so GW-5000's are much more accessible now. But I wouldn't say they're mainstream; they're hardly mentioned outside of WIS discussion boards.


----------



## Vade_R

don't think i ever put up my GW-5000B, on this thread, not as easy to read as the 5000, but all the black DLC parts are just too cool (buttons and buckle)

cheers



























and my 5000 on a combo bracelet


----------



## Sedi

entropy96 said:


> I'm actually a little sad how the GW-5000-1JF has become mainstream now.
> 
> A watch I once viewed as a 'grail' has become a common household model.


Why would it reduce your enjoyment of the watch if others enjoy it, too?
It's still highly unlikely you'll meet someone wearing one in the street.

cheers, Sedi


----------



## Nurse.IT

conquistador said:


> Hi guys, I see the GW-5000 listed as USD 328 on Seiya and USD 311 on Chino (Yes I'm also aware that it is sold out). Then I see Rakuten Global listing it as approximately USD 273 (watch-shop). Is this legit? I have never purchased from watch-shop but could be tempted to!


I also notice that one listed at Rakuten Global by watch-shop. It is USD 273.53 to be exact, plus shipping. I just don't know how much is the shipping cost for US delivery. Does anybody know, kindly share please.
There are some listings at *bay too and I am considering one of them. Though they are Pre-owned, I believe they've been taken cared very well. 
If you're in my place, would you go for a brand new GW-5000 or a pre-owned GW-5000?
The difference in prices ranges from $20 to $40.
Share your insight please.


----------



## Fer Guzman

Shippinh should be 20-35 USD. I wouldn't buy preowned if I'm only saving 20, I'd be looking to save at least 60-80. If you find one in eBay you liked message the seller tell him you can get it new for x price and you'd like to buy his for y.


----------



## inox

entropy96 said:


> I'm actually a little sad how the GW-5000-1JF has become mainstream now.
> 
> A watch I once viewed as a 'grail' has become a common household model.


Uh, that's the very point of the GW-5000-1JF. And the DW-5000C. And G-Shock.

What's elite is not the price or the scarcity. Rather, what's elite is understanding it.

Oh yeah, count me for the owner's report.


----------



## littleroger1

I have had my GW 5000 for a few weeks now and I'm very happy indeed. Last night I put on the composite bracelet and I'm extremely happy. I think the weight of the bracelet complements the watch much better than the resin bracelet. Of course the whole thing gets heavier, which I am sure it is not everyone's cup of tea. I have many watches, from some of the big names, such as Rolex, Omega, Heuer etc., all with very expensive bracelets too. The composite on the G shock is, however, perhaps the most comfortable bracelet that I now own. I wonder if it will grow on me after the honeymoon period has finished, particularly as the weather gets warmer in spring. R


----------



## fwupow

I don't think I dutifully reported yet.

I got mine about 5 months ago now. I'll have to look into this composite bracelet mod someday. 

It has the narrow strap in keeping with the tradition of the original DW-5000 but I do prefer the wider straps of the custom color squares. No big deal. It's very comfortable and that's the best thing about the traditional squares. You really can forget that you're wearing it. With the Rangeman and other large Gs, I find myself fussing with my coat sleeves - Do I pull the sleeve over it or leave it behind? It's a bit irritating. I wear my thin squares a lot more during winter-time.

The old-school slippery wee buttons aren't so hot and neither is the lack of a front-facing light button, but since I have the Full-Auto-EL always on, I don't care. Since I never use any of the other modes & features, I'm OK with the buttons being small & slippery as well.

You can get all the same blessings from a GW-M5610, but the DLC SS case & caseback is sweet.

If you're gonna get a square, you might as well get a GW-5000 to start with and you'll be just fine ending with it, unless you catch the collecting bug.


----------



## Fer Guzman

^ can't wait for one of your detailed reviews


----------



## Nurse.IT

entropy96 said:


> I'm actually a little sad how the GW-5000-1JF has become mainstream now.
> 
> A watch I once viewed as a 'grail' has become a common household model.


Maybe this was the situation before with the DW-5600c which sold a lot in the 80's and 90's.
Imagine if Casio releases some variant of the GW-5000-1JF just like the 5600c. Let say different case back. Japan H, Japan A, S, V. LOL.
I hope they're not going to do it.


----------



## skids1112

Hello everyone. This is my first post after lurking and learning for the past few weeks. I read so much about the GW5000 that I ordered one last Saturday from Amazon. The watch arrived today one week after ordering. The seller, World Z King, sent the watch by ems and I had good tracking info the past week. The seller Yohei was very nice. I will post pictures of the watch and the cool packaging along with the very nice thank you note and a picture of the japanese coffee he also sent. I just wanted to say how much I have enjoyed reading this forum. I have learned a lot and I felt very comfortable ordering this watch. There are some very cool people on this site and I just can't believe that a watch could join together people from all around the world. That is so cool. I am also proud to be a member of the GW5000 club. The watch has date code 201D269C. Haven't look at a calender yet, but I take it the date is sometime in the fall of 2013.

Best to all,

Charlie


----------



## Curunwe

Count one more. I replaced the band with a composite bracelet.









Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sumgai

I ordered one a week ago today and received it Friday. Very easy set up. Serial number indicated it was made Feb. 17, 2014. Illumination is quite adequate when called for. Soft strap is very comfortable and the watch looks well on my 7.85 inch wrist with sufficient leftover strap going under the keeper band. As I said in another thread, this is a classic every WIS should experience.


----------



## dmc-01

I tried swapping the bracelet from a GW-M5610BC onto a GW-5000. 

However, the pin holes on the 5000 are set in further from the outer edge than on M5610, essentially making it impossible to attach the bracelet.

Anyone else experience this? Am I missing something? Are there multiple versions of the composite bracelet?


----------



## kung-fusion

dmc-01 said:


> I tried swapping the bracelet from a GW-M5610BC onto a GW-5000.
> 
> However, the pin holes on the 5000 are set in further from the outer edge than on M5610, essentially making it impossible to attach the bracelet.
> 
> Anyone else experience this? Am I missing something? Are there multiple versions of the composite bracelet?


Not sure what you mean. I was able to attach it


----------



## dmc-01

I tried this a few months ago. 

I'll try again right in a few minutes, and see if I have better luck with it. 

I had no problem putting the composite bracelet back on the M5610. On the 5000 I was not able to get the spring bar into the holes. It was like the holes on the watch case were set in deeper. 

Anyway, I'll give it another try.


----------



## Ottovonn

I have a somewhat embarrassing question that's slightly related to the GW-5000, but I don't think that it warrants a new thread. How the hell do you get the bull bars off this thing? I had installed them a few months ago, but now I want to remove it for routine cleaning, and man, it's tough. Slipping it on was one thing; getting it off is an entirely different story. Is there a method that doesn't involve using pliers? I want to keep it relatively intact.


----------



## dmc-01

It took an hour, but I finally got the M5610's composite bracelet on the 5000.

It's got to be the toughest task involving spring bars I've done. That's why when I was unsuccessful a few months ago, I was sure another bracelet model was required.

It is a much tighter fit than most, plus getting it done without scratching the metal arms that extend from the caseback is near impossible.

Again, I tried putting the bracelet back on the M5610, and got it within a minute.

Anyway, I'm glad to finally wear this combination. Thank you kung-fusion for confirming it can be done.


----------



## Nurse.IT

Fer Guzman said:


> when there is a new batch, prices for second hand models stabilize and/or drop, I say around 280-330 is a good range and possibly lower if the market gets saturated. When new stock runs out, prices start to climb slightly higher. However, if the cheapest brand new prices continue to climb in Japan then you can expect the range to go up as well. If Casio keeps producing it, I can see the average price range drop from 250-310, but I would expect for that to take months. A couple of weeks or months ago, one sold for under 200, but this was definitely an exception.


I was reading this thread from first page until I saw FerGuzman's post. The price prediction is absolutely correct. And, It's true, 'coz I just purchased mine for $265.


----------



## nj1

Nurse.IT said:


> I was reading this thread from first page until I saw FerGuzman's post. The price prediction is absolutely correct. And, It's true, 'coz I just purchased mine for $265.


Fer knows his stuff for sure. That 265 is before shipping though, correct? I paid 275 (before shipping) for mine more than a year ago so prices seem to be stable.


----------



## Nurse.IT

nj1 said:


> Fer knows his stuff for sure. That 265 is before shipping though, correct? I paid 275 (before shipping) for mine more than a year ago so prices seem to be stable.


Free shipping.

Sent from my M470BSA using Tapatalk


----------



## nj1

Nurse.IT said:


> Free shipping.
> 
> Sent from my M470BSA using Tapatalk


Nice, never seen that from Japan before.


----------



## liwang22

Ooo... I forgot to report. Love this watch. Got it from Seiya.


----------



## Rocat

Nurse.IT said:


> I was reading this thread from first page until I saw FerGuzman's post. The price prediction is absolutely correct. And, It's true, 'coz I just purchased mine for $265.


Please tell us WHERE?!


----------



## peacemaker885

That is really low for a brand new one from Japan I suspect a used one.


----------



## kung-fusion

I wouldn't necessarily go around searching for the absolute lowest price on a gw-5000. I bought one from a seller on rakuten years ago that was priced $30 lower than all the others, and when it arrived I saw there was a small defect in the DLC on the caseback. This was not mentioned in the seller's ad, and truth be told it is something that 99% of people would not even notice. But I have no doubt that seller noticed it and that is why it was priced a little bit lower than the others, and available for online sale as opposed to sale in a store.


----------



## Nurse.IT

I hope it will be delivered tomorrow. USPS tracking says it's already in Illinois. I know it's brand new according to their website but I will check for defects upon it's arrival.

Sent from my M470BSA using Tapatalk


----------



## nj1

You could well be right, but it would be pretty misleading to state a price bought _used_ without specifying it as so. Either way, pleased with my $311 inc shipping BNIB from Japan (watch was 285 or so) more than a year ago. Helluva watch.



peacemaker885 said:


> That is really low for a brand new one from Japan I suspect a used one.


----------



## Rocat

kung-fusion said:


> I wouldn't necessarily go around searching for the absolute lowest price on a gw-5000. I bought one from a seller on rakuten years ago that was priced $30 lower than all the others, and when it arrived I saw there was a small defect in the DLC on the caseback. This was not mentioned in the seller's ad, and truth be told it is something that 99% of people would not even notice. But I have no doubt that seller noticed it and that is why it was priced a little bit lower than the others, and available for online sale as opposed to sale in a store.


Good point.

I keep waffling on whether to purchase or not.

I have the GW-M5610 and the GW-5600J among other squares and keep wondering if I would wear it enough. Heck, I have over 30 watches right now and some sit for weeks without being worn. Maybe time to clean the collection but it's difficult. I like different G's for different reasons.

Maybe if the dollar rises considerably more over the yen, then I could justify.......


----------



## Fer Guzman

Ottovonn said:


> I have a somewhat embarrassing question that's slightly related to the GW-5000, but I don't think that it warrants a new thread. How the hell do you get the bull bars off this thing? I had installed them a few months ago, but now I want to remove it for routine cleaning, and man, it's tough. Slipping it on was one thing; getting it off is an entirely different story. Is there a method that doesn't involve using pliers? I want to keep it relatively intact.


If they are the authenthic ones, I just snap off one side using my fingers the key is to get it over the bumper covered by resin on the side. Or stick something under the bullbar and snap it off, but this can scratch the bullbars, I've only used pliers on the after market ones.


----------



## Nurse.IT

Count me in please.


----------



## tic-toc/g-shock

Amen to that, about the GW5600J being the closest looking to an actual GW-5000 without spending the big $$$$$$ I have both and at first glance they look identical.



Crater said:


> Au contraire, I would say it's the closest you can get to GW-5000 without spending the money on GW-5000.


----------



## tic-toc/g-shock

It's weird but actually PREFER the GW5600J matte finish caseback to any type of caserback (regular SS, DLC coated GW5000 etc) Have they ever offered it on other G's? Seems it's the only one I am aware of in my vast G collection. Figures the first G I owned has the best caseback, still looks pristine today and never shows fingerprints or scratches.



Buzzbait said:


> I'd be cool with the old style caseback with the circular machine marks. The rougher finish made it less sticky on the wrist. Or even the bead blast of the GW-5600J caseback. Again, not sticky.


----------



## Iyonk

I got GW-5600j.. i like it but i still lusting over GW-5000... wish i got a couple of them someday.. (yeah, i'm a maniac, its one for wearing and one for storing :-x )


----------



## Rocat

I also have a GW-5600J and like it's looks. 

But I feel like a man possessed :-d .

I keep looking at all the pictures on Google and reading posts about the GW-5000. Like a shark circling it's prey, I'm trying to figure out the best way to attack it and make it mine. 

Of course it goes without saying I must be able to explain (with a straight face) to my wife why I need to buy it when, to her, it looks just like the $45 DW-5600E. And I already have 30 watches sitting by my desk at home.


Good luck to me. :-d


----------



## computer_freak

Buy a DW-5600E. And buy a GW-5000 that you ship to your workplace or a friend. Hide the DW-5600E, show the GW-5000 to your wife and if she complains show the DW-5600E receipt. 

Bingo.


----------



## liwang22

Sell some of the 30 watch collection to pay for it. Money in. Money out. No loss = happy wife who is reasonable enough to support a decent not harmful hobby.


----------



## Baconbitz

Got it 10 days ago. Been loving it now that I got the bracelet to fit. Only thing so far I don't really like is the buttons.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rocat

liwang22 said:


> Sell some of the 30 watch collection to pay for it. Money in. Money out. No loss = happy wife who is reasonable enough to support a decent not harmful hobby.


I was thinking that the other day. But it seems difficult to choose. I like them for different reasons even though I may not wear them all the time. My examples are the G-7800, G5600KG-3, G7900 in blue, green and red, etc., etc.

I will have to just work at creating a "Do I really need/want these anymore list". Then post them on the sales forum for a good price to move them quick. This way there will be no time to think, just react and get them out the door.

What I really would like is to find a forum member who is nearby that has one. This way maybe I could try the GW-5000 on and see (to me) if it is really worth it or not (insert sarcastic laughter here).

That may end up being a bad idea. lol


----------



## littleroger1

Baconbitz said:


> Got it 10 days ago. Been loving it now that I got the bracelet to fit. Only thing so far I don't really like is the buttons.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes, this does have to be said. Although the watch is a pleasure to wear and I certainly would recommend it, the buttons are real pain in the backside. I only wear this watch if I see them I don't need to use the buttons! My DW 5000 is much easier.


----------



## liwang22

Not a bad tactic. When I sell if it's something I'm not sure about I check to see if it can be reacquired. I think you will find the GW-5000 worth the trouble.


----------



## Ottovonn

The buttons are hard to press normally. I've used my fingernails to press the buttons and have had no problems since.


----------



## marco escobar

I got bit by G-Shock bug this year. This model by far is the most comfortable I've worn.


----------



## kingsky

Reporting in...










 Sent using Tapatalk


----------



## Elusive Gshock

Finally my GW5000 On DW5600cf Resin Fer Inspired me for this Mod

Sent from my HTC6500LVW using Tapatalk


----------



## Simonal

I think I forgot to post about this one but now seems to be a good time to confess my newly acquired love of squares.

So when I did my thread about building my collection I was asked about the if I was going to get a GW-5000-1JF.....well finally I got one from the ever excellent Seiya.


































Think is is down to the enthusiasm that is displayed on this forum that got me looking at squares and then loving these squares.









It got me looking at the T5030c

And also








5600BB

And then a few more too...and then there is the......

Sent from my..........


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Fantastic Simon. Well done. Think you and Crater really getting me into the 'squares' one day  Enjoy. All looking stunning. Fine catch. Life is good


----------



## Memphis1

If you could only buy one, which would you choose? gw5000 or gw9400?


----------



## yankeexpress

Memphis1 said:


> If you could only buy one, which would you choose? gw5000 or gw9400?


That is a very, very tough question, but after thinking about that choice, Go with the Gw-9400 on my wrist more often.

As this is a GW-5000 thread, I'm probably in the minority here.


----------



## liwang22

This has definitely become a favorite of mine within my entire collection. My two year old son hands me my keys, wallet, glasses and GW5000. It's a morning ritual.


----------



## giorgos mg

after this one, i don't care if i never get another G,
well maybe a same one to have it nib for the future 
since yesterday a prowd owner of the homage that started everything




























thanks
G.


----------



## frhoads

Great pics.

[I have a 5000 too.]



giorgos mg said:


> after this one, i don't care if i never get another G,
> well maybe a same one to have it nib for the future
> since yesterday a prowd owner of the homage that started everything
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thanks
> G.


----------



## Pachoe

Awesome pics; I have mine since April and LOVE it; the classiest G, the ultimate G; Congrats!




































Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Ferran

Perfect watch !

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## giorgos mg

Thank you guys 
i m in love with that watch !

so,is there a count of the owners here?


----------



## navjing0614

Hello guys. Just ordered mine yesterday from seiya. 
Can't wait to have mine on my wrist.


----------



## wingtcoach

I have both also. I just had to have to 5000 like a man possessed. But the 5600 j is still my favorite. I like it so much I bought another. Got my first when it came out. My second just a couple weeks ago when I looked on Craigslist and a guy had one for 20 bucks. Mint condition. I will probably hang onto the 5000 and still wear it but the j is unbeatable. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## aafanatic

Here's my GW-5600J Hydro-Mod









and my *awesome *GW-5000


----------



## idkfa

I am really happy with how this one turned out. The lighting was perfect. I hope Tapatalk doesn't compress the crap out of it.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Achal

Hey guys, after reading all you've said about the gw 5000 it's making me really want to get one. I'm just curious though, I have the dw5600, what are the differences between the two? Superficially I can see that the case back is different and that it has multiband. I guess I'm trying to figure out why it's $300+?


----------



## yankeexpress

Achal said:


> Hey guys, after reading all you've said about the gw 5000 it's making me really want to get one. I'm just curious though, I have the dw5600, what are the differences between the two? Superficially I can see that the case back is different and that it has multiband. I guess I'm trying to figure out why it's $300+?


Its all here:

https://www.watchuseek.com/f105/review-psychology-casio-gw-5000-a-543392.html


----------



## navjing0614

hello everybody,

just got mine today from seiya japan. they really deliver fast and also included a 2014 watch collection book.
a lot of reviews have been done already and i agree with most of their observation. this watch exudes quality and 
looks the part of being a "G shock". i noticed however that this watch looks smaller in person than what i see on the net.
not that i'm disappointed but i wish it was a tad bigger. overall i really like this watch and looking forward for many
years of service. this could very well be the "watch to rule them all". 

cheers- angel


----------



## Ottovonn

navjing0614 said:


> View attachment 1532889
> View attachment 1532889
> 
> 
> hello everybody,
> 
> just got mine today from seiya japan. they really deliver fast and also included a 2014 watch collection book.
> a lot of reviews have been done already and i agree with most of their observation. this watch exudes quality and
> looks the part of being a "G shock". i noticed however that this watch looks smaller in person than what i see on the net.
> not that i'm disappointed but i wish it was a tad bigger. overall i really like this watch and looking forward for many
> years of service. this could very well be the "watch to rule them all".
> 
> cheers- angel


It's modeled after the first G-shock, which was pretty bulky for its time. It looks perfect on your wrist, though. Enjoy!


----------



## navjing0614

thanks ottovonn. maybe i just need a little time getting used to it. coming from the g9300 needs some time to adjust.


----------



## Achal

yankeexpress said:


> Its all here:
> 
> https://www.watchuseek.com/f105/review-psychology-casio-gw-5000-a-543392.html


Thanks! It's now gone from passing fancy to it's only a matter of time...


----------



## yschow

New owner of GW-5K reporting....


----------



## d2mac

here is my GW-5000 bought in May in Hiroshima:


----------



## aafanatic

This watch grows on me everyday. It's "G-Classy"


----------



## stavros_ch

giorgos mg said:


> after this one, i don't care if i never get another G,
> well maybe a same one to have it nib for the future
> since yesterday a prowd owner of the homage that started everything
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thanks
> G.


Excellent watch Giorgos. 
You made the best choice. 
Wear it with health. 
All the best!


----------



## giorgos mg

Txs Stavros 

G.


----------



## stan54




----------



## VME

Loving it


----------



## Rippa




----------



## Achal

Got it in the mail a few days ago. My god is the band soft! I worry that it won't be as durable as the more plasticy/ rubbery bands though. Unfortunately hasn't got a lot of wrist time yet as it came at the same time as a GWF-1000-1JF!


----------



## mgh1967

New (to me) received it in the mail today after a long journey from Canada.


----------



## Ottovonn

mgh1967 said:


> New (to me) received it in the mail today after a long journey from Canada.


Nice! You got the bluish display one.


----------



## ttsang

Every day for work

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Iyonk

ttsang said:


> Every day for work
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


that's not a GW5000.


----------



## mgh1967

Ottovonn said:


> Nice! You got the bluish display one.


Just the lighting


----------



## glg

Hi,
Just a happy owner from today


----------



## gaijin

ttsang said:


> Every day for work


Sorry, but Iyonk is correct - that is not a GW-5000 :rodekaart


----------



## pocky

Unless it's a GW-5000B with a combi bracelet?
GW-5000B-1JR G-SHOCK ƒ}ƒ‹ƒ`ƒoƒ"ƒh6ƒ^ƒtƒ\�[ƒ‰�["d"gŽžŒv ƒ^ƒiƒJŽžŒv"X

Edit: But the borders where's the multiband 6 located is not grey.
So I guess that is a GW-M5610BC


----------



## idkfa

pocky said:


> Unless it's a GW-5000B with a combi bracelet?
> GW-5000B-1JR G-SHOCK ƒ}ƒ‹ƒ`ƒoƒ"ƒh6ƒ^ƒtƒ\�[ƒ‰�["d"gŽžŒv ƒ^ƒiƒJŽžŒv"X
> 
> Edit: But the borders where's the multiband 6 located is not grey.
> So I guess that is a GW-M5610BC


Also, the 5000 has a different layout of dial markings, namely the centered 'CASIO' and the shock resist logo being centered below the screen.


----------



## pocky

idkfa said:


> Also, the 5000 has a different layout of dial markings, namely the centered 'CASIO' and the shock resist logo being centered below the screen.


But hey, same module!


----------



## wingtcoach

Never comes off the wrist since going Velcro.


----------



## oiljam

Sorry guys but I've left the club. Had quite a major watch purchase and had to thin the herd down. I saw a WTB for the GW-5000 and just had to reply. 
Still a great watch and maybe I'll see another but for now my gw-m5610 will have to do.

Enjoy all


----------



## Fer Guzman

idkfa said:


> Also, the 5000 has a different layout of dial markings, namely the centered 'CASIO' and the shock resist logo being centered below the screen.


Buttons are not DLC and screws are not black, so definitely not 5000b


----------



## Couloirman

I used to hate square watches with a passion, but this has slowly become my favorite watch ever:


----------



## BeaVis PaLigis

Dressed for combat!


----------



## sticktodrum

Wow. Where'd that resin come from?


----------



## raze

BeaVis PaLigis said:


> Dressed for combat!


Great mod. Nice to find you here too. Im Juan Miguel from the CTP Facebook group.


----------



## MUDMAN

Count me in!


----------



## Alpha2422

This may have been mentioned somewhere before, but does anyone know if there'll be a re-release of the 5000B, or has that been buried for good?!


----------



## Crater

Alpha2422 said:


> This may have been mentioned somewhere before, but does anyone know if there'll be a re-release of the 5000B, or has that been buried for good?!


Nothing solid at the moment, we can only speculate... same as we can speculate what they will do with GW-5000 in future. I don't know how they could improve it...


----------



## raceclawt

I have it since a moment but don't report it in this thread!

I really like squares and used them a lot,so one day,found a great deal and bought it.Rendez-vous with the quality for sure and the band is very,very soft!









But i use it in a different way than my other g'snly to go work!I don't find anything "funny" inna it,except maybe the red color under "shock resist"!:-d









Great watch,anyway!|>|>|>


----------



## chypmun77

New owner reporting and mine came with a spare back case  with a spare protective film !!!


----------



## Time4Playnow

Yep, add me in here. First square this past week. (unless you count the "King" - which I don't)


----------



## oiljam

I miss my GW-5000, it's only been gone a few weeks. 

I've even checked Seiya recently and he's sold out. Great price at the minute $311 with his 5% sale on. Wonder if they'll still be this price when they come back in stock. Anybody know how low these watches have gone, they're certainly cheaper now than I paid back in 2012.


----------



## Ardva

I have seen watches on Rakuten GM selling for $260 USD.


----------



## sticktodrum

I paid $350 for each of mine. Not as low as I'd have liked, but I couldn't pass up the Amazon Prime thing...


----------



## oiljam

Just checked. I paid $334 back in '12. I think if it ever dipped below $300 I might get another


----------



## sticktodrum

Now you're talkin!


----------



## phil evans

amazon, $318 total, from world z king, 5 days to arrive.
very responsive to e-mails.


----------



## illition

Just joined the club! Recently picked this off a member on the forum  got it in the mail this morning 
FYI, used lightly and about $190









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SHOCKbug34

Got mine for $311.60 USD a month ago which is a steal considering it hasn't inflated at all.
Love it! And welcome to the club buddy.


----------



## Xyzzy

Seiya had the GW-5K listed last night for $311.60 but I ordered last Friday evening from shippinginjapan.net for $344 shipped. I was very surprised to see it delivered today, only 3 or 4 days later depending on how you look at it. Everything was packaged perfectly. The batch code tells me mine was born on September 3rd. I had one of the earlier G-Shock watches back around 1989 or so when I was in the army but I haven't had one since. My son needed a watch a few weeks ago and I got him a G2900F-1V and after remembering how much I loved my old G-Shock I had to have one too. Fortunately they still make square ones! I have a PAM210 but I only wear it when I am not working so I need something tough and cool-looking. It only took a few days of reading f17 to pick out a watch.

My "RCVD" indicator won't light up and the buttons hurt my fingers so mine is probably defective.

JUST KIDDING! b-)


----------



## Nemo




----------



## SHOCKbug34

Where you get the negative! Jealous as!


----------



## Nemo

SHOCKbug34 said:


> Where you get the negative! Jealous as!


It came from my friend Jur.

It was displayed 5 years ago on Sjors's:

50 Gs


----------



## Sjors

Nemo said:


>


That watch is famous Nemo.A very good choice. Congratulations!


----------



## Nemo

Thank you Sjors.

Here it is on combi.


----------



## lvt

If I come back to G-shock world again one day, the GW-5000 should be my first choice.


----------



## Mike_Dowling

Picked this one up a little bit ago, it's a great watch and reminds me of the G-Shocks from my childhood. I have another G-Shock but rarely wear it due to its size. This one fits perfect.


----------



## fourcircle

Advice needed please. What are the notable differences between the GW-M5610 and the jdm GW-5000-1JF? Is either model bigger? Is the strap on the GW-5000 of any better quality? I just picked up the 5610 for $91 on Amazon but the quality of strap is poor, there's too many face colors going on (red, yellow, blue) and the size is a bit small. Hoping there more to the jdm model than just a higher price tag? Thanks.


FourCircle
2013 B8 A5 auto, prestige and s-line pkgs, ibis white


----------



## MCZK

The notable differences are the GW-5000 is a DLC coated steel cased screw back. The 5610 case is made of resin. The strap on the 5000 is softer, whether that is better depends on your point of view. The module is exactly the same so in terms of functions you get no more. The size is the same so probably no point if you feel the 5610 is too small.


----------



## fourcircle

Thanks MCZK. I think the softer strap, simpler colors and more substantial feel is worth the premium price alone. My brand new Taiwanese made 5610 also has a defective alto EL... Right out if the box. Apparently a bad run per other posters. Any issues with the JDM 5000?


----------



## MCZK

I've never had an issue and for me it was worth it. Some have issue with the harder to press buttons, you may have already read about this. Also, a year or two ago a couple of members complained of the module not being perfectly straight in the case. Again, no probs here. 
Due to the weak yen, now is a really good time to buy one from Japan if you do decide its right for you.


----------



## oz2124

Just arrived few hours ago, and took a quick shot in the car,
I believe it was produced in Oct'14 

Excellent service by Chino 



cheers,


----------



## digitaldave

Just recieved mine from Seiya Japan. It's a lovely watch, and although it's heavier than my GW-M5600, it's not as heavy as I'd thought.

Here it is in it's box:









And here it is on the wrist:









Now I've got one, I can see why people like them so much. I'm not going to post a review, as there's already several really good ones that I couldn't add anything useful to.

It'll probably become my everyday, non-work, G-Shock.


----------



## shms59

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## U_Devrim

mine came 3 days ago.. I bought from Chino Watch, but not from his web-site, from his Rakuten account, to increase my Rakuten points..

I took it first evening out, when I was to a lebanese restaurant, and first person that observed the watch was a 4-year old boy that was playing with my daughter, asking "what type of watch is that?" and I was subject to my girlfriends teasing..

a timeless, great time piece..


----------



## Ron521

Just arrived from Seiyajapan today, total transit time was only 5 days.


----------



## oz2124

Just replace the original strap with combi...love it !!!


----------



## Knives and Lint

Here's my GW-5000 with 5000B buttons/screws, combi bracelet, and given the BB treatment reporting.


----------



## Fullers1845

GW-5000 inbound! A true WIS has to see what all the fuss is about, right? Right?


----------



## Ottovonn

Fullers1845 said:


> GW-5000 inbound! A true WIS has to see what all the fuss is about, right? Right?


I hope you find it to your liking. The 5000 has everything I like: comfort, durability, premium quality and an arguably timeless design that appeals to my love of retro stuff.


----------



## Fullers1845

Ottovonn said:


> I hope you find it to your liking. The 5000 has everything I like: comfort, durability, premium quality and an arguably timeless design that appeals to my love of retro stuff.


Sounds like the perfect rough and tumble backup companion to The Perfect Watch. ;-)


----------



## Fullers1845

It's here! And I freaking love it. The hype is true about this watch. Very solid. Well-put together. Nice heft to the pushers. And super comfortable on-wrist. It is the perfect companion to my "nice" watch, above. And to all my other Casios... at least for the time being. ;-)


----------



## sarasate

Fullers1845 said:


> It's here! And I freaking love it. The hype is true about this watch. Very solid. Well-put together. Nice heft to the pushers. And super comfortable on-wrist. It is the perfect companion to my "nice" watch, above. And to all my other Casios... at least for the time being. ;-)


Congrates, James! I'm surprised I found you here as I also ordered one last night. I just got $200 amazon gift card, and I had to see it, too.


----------



## Fullers1845

^Glad to see you, sarasate. I don't think you'll be sorry with the GW-5000. It's sort of like a MkII of G-Shocks--brilliant homage to the original--and still made by the original company. My other Casio's are now in serious jeopardy. ;-)


----------



## kluanghitam

Joining the club. I'm more of an analog guy but I have much respect for digital G-Shock especially the 5000-5600 model. My first G-Shock was DW-5600E because it was cheap for an indestructible watch and unlike it's brother the DW-6900, it was less bulky and conspicuous, and retro to boot (except for the Illuminator feature of course). Been wearing it for 3 years as a travelling beater. Then I heard about this Japan Domestic GW-5000 while searching for my DW-5600E substitute. I end up buying a G-5600E (because of its uncanny resemblance to my DW, and I don't need atomic here in Malaysia) from Lazada and GW-5000 from Seiyajapan (for it own sake). Really satisfy with it workmanship and definitely worthy of it praise. Still haven't collected my G-5600E yet but for now, I'm just happy with the GW.


----------



## fendushi

kluanghitam said:


> Joining the club. I'm more of an analog guy but I have much respect for digital G-Shock especially the 5000-5600 model. My first G-Shock was DW-5600E because it was cheap for an indestructible watch and unlike it's brother the DW-6900, it was less bulky and conspicuous, and retro to boot (except for the Illuminator feature of course). Been wearing it for 3 years as a travelling beater. Then I heard about this Japan Domestic GW-5000 while searching for my DW-5600E substitute. I end up buying a G-5600E (because of its uncanny resemblance to my DW, and I don't need atomic here in Malaysia) from Lazada and GW-5000 from Seiyajapan (for it own sake). Really satisfy with it workmanship and definitely worthy of it praise. Still haven't collected my G-5600E yet but for now, I just happy with the GW.
> 
> View attachment 3217498
> View attachment 3217514
> View attachment 3217522


Congrats! Mine should be arriving any day now.


----------



## Fullers1845

One thing that concerned me before getting my GW-5000 was the difficulty of pressing the buttons. I mean the Adjust button on my DW-5600E is near impossible to press except with a direct hit from a thumbnail.

But! Since my GW-5000 arrived, I have been pleasantly surprised. The buttons are firm, yes. But there is a deep, satisfying, steel connection that you can feel being made. Operating the buttons is one of the tactile pleasures through which the quality and craftsmanship of the GW-5000 shines.


----------



## fendushi

Well, you can count me in now!

Arrived not long ago.


----------



## Ottovonn

Congrats guys on the purchase. Your pics remind me that the best watch I've ever owned is the Casio G-Shock 5k. Best part is that it has that luxury watch feel but in a discreet G-shock package. That means you can enjoy the watch, admire it and wear it like you don't have a care in the world.


----------



## ebenke

Why do I want one of these soooooo bad? It's just a G-Shock Square. An expensive, solar/atomic, classic, retro cool, super cool, rich with swagger, reminder of the 80's. Ah man, what could be sweeter?


EBenke


----------



## DoraTheExplorerII

If I want to get one and only one G-shock, I don't think I can do better than this model, as everything else seems inferior. But it seems a little overkill if I'm just going to wear it to the gym..... 

Someone enable me!!!!


----------



## Fullers1845

ebenke said:


> Why do I want one of these soooooo bad? It's just a G-Shock Square. An expensive, solar/atomic, classic, retro cool, super cool, rich with swagger, reminder of the 80's. Ah man, what could be sweeter?
> 
> EBenke





DoraTheExplorerII said:


> If I want to get one and only one G-shock, I don't think I can do better than this model, as everything else seems inferior. But it seems a little overkill if I'm just going to wear it to the gym.....
> 
> Someone enable me!!!!


As someone who has bought and flipped many G-Shocks over the years, and as someone who was on the very fence you sit on just a few weeks ago... Do it. Get a GW-5000. You. Will. Not. Be. Sorry.

Even if it starts as just your gym watch, it won't stay that way for long. This watch is awesome.


----------



## Ottovonn

DoraTheExplorerII said:


> If I want to get one and only one G-shock, I don't think I can do better than this model, as everything else seems inferior. But it seems a little overkill if I'm just going to wear it to the gym.....
> 
> Someone enable me!!!!


Lol, I wear mine as my gym watch, work watch, and, yes, even sometimes with a suit.


----------



## fendushi

DoraTheExplorerII said:


> If I want to get one and only one G-shock, I don't think I can do better than this model, as everything else seems inferior. But it seems a little overkill if I'm just going to wear it to the gym.....
> 
> Someone enable me!!!!


You know what's overkill? It's my day off, relaxing, chilling at home watch.


----------



## yankeexpress

DoraTheExplorerII said:


> If I want to get one and only one G-shock, I don't think I can do better than this model, as everything else seems inferior. But it seems a little overkill if I'm just going to wear it to the gym.....
> 
> Someone enable me!!!!


Check out this link:

https://geeklounge.wordpress.com/tag/gw-5000-1jf/





































Pics above from Tanaka are much better than I can take.

With GW-M5610SD










From Wornandwound

"For the exact opposite of value, but for true excessive watch nerd pleasure, I'll introduce the Japan-only GW-5000, which is a modern tribute to the very first G-Shock model, the DW5000, which came to market in 1983. The $325 GW-5000 looks like any $40 "square" G you can buy at Wal-Mart, and that's its beauty. Only the wearer knows it has a metal case, a DLC'd screwdown caseback, solar and atomic features and a softer resin case and band. Is it overpriced? Of course. Is it awesome in its ridiculousness? Of course. Non-watch people will think you are an idiot for paying over $300 for a plain G-Shock that you have to order from Japan. But that's why they are non-watch people."


----------



## ronald.sanchez.5

Sharing some fresh out of the box shots of my GW-5000. Absolutely love this piece. The beginning of my love for squares.


----------



## fendushi

ronald.sanchez.5 said:


> Sharing some fresh out of the box shots of my GW-5000. Absolutely love this piece. The beginning of my love for squares.
> 
> View attachment 3251858


Gotta love that fresh out of the box feeling.


----------



## oz2124

Another shot with the senior..
I always love squares 



Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## tooez

going out for my bday dinner


----------



## Farlius

Fresh from Japan with Love via Seiya

Just can't beat that new watch resin smell, .

I echo all the awesome reviews thus far---this one is the King of the Squares! I should have bought this model first.

In a totally backwards frame of thought I want to baby it, make my 5610 my 'beater g shock', which is of course ridiculous. On my wrist its actually fits a little better than the 5610 which was a surprise. And not that the 5610 didn't fit well, the 5000 just fits even better with the case and strap differences.





































Well, time to break it in with some Sun and Yard work.

Cheers

Sent from my iPhone 7


----------



## Farlius

Farlius said:


> Fresh from Japan with Love via Seiya
> 
> Just can't beat that new watch resin smell, .
> 
> I echo all the awesome reviews thus far---this one is the King of the Squares! I should have bought this model first.
> 
> In a totally backwards frame of thought I want to baby it, make my 5610 my 'beater g shock', which is of course ridiculous. On my wrist its actually fits a little better than the 5610 which was a surprise. And not that the 5610 didn't fit well, the 5000 just fits even better with the case and strap differences.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, time to break it in with some Sun and Yard work.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Sent from my iPhone 7


Question: The Batch/Serial number ends with 055E. If my research is correct than means it was manufactured on February 24, 2015?

Thanks.

Cheers

Sent from my iPhone 7


----------



## Rippa




----------



## Ottovonn

Rippa said:


> View attachment 3697554
> View attachment 3697586


Now that's how you wear a GW-5000.


----------



## okinana

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Farlius

Charging....










Cheers

Sent from my iPhone 7


----------



## couscous garbit

Hi from France and my 2009's GW-5000 :


----------



## GregNYC

Queens, New York, April 29, 2015.
I have a lot of G-Shocks, including several Kings and some very expensive Frogmen. But this is my favorite! Great display, and it catches the RC signal more easily than the rest!

Question: I pulled it out of its drawer where it had been for about 18 months. After 2 days sitting on my windowsill, it still hasn't reached a full charge. More sun-time or a battery change?? I love this watch!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fer Guzman

It needs a lot more sun light.


----------



## GregNYC

Thanks!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fullers1845

Short trip to Denver last week. WT is so nice!


----------



## maomaocat

I had no idea you could change the second time zone to something other than UTC on these squares!


----------



## usertom

My favorite watch.


----------



## onomato

Forgot to check in here, finally acquired one of these guys a couple weeks ago after hearing about it a couple years ago, shouldve got it earlier...


----------



## ridnovir

Just in from Japan


----------



## EXCALIBUR1

EXCALIBUR1 reporting in with my GW5000 on a Combi Bracelet.


----------



## jimmy1

Gonna be honest and say I've not read all 57 pages so apologies if this question has already been answered: I'm am right that the strap on the GW-5000-1JF is different to a standard 5600? If yes is it a huge difference in feel? If yes I may pickup a spare strap when ordering, if not I may just get a standard as a backup and also a combi.


----------



## Pachoe

jimmy1 said:


> Gonna be honest and say I've not read all 57 pages so apologies if this question has already been answered: I'm am right that the strap on the GW-5000-1JF is different to a standard 5600? If yes is it a huge difference in feel? If yes I may pickup a spare strap when ordering, if not I may just get a standard as a backup and also a combi.


Hi Jimmy!!! yes, there is a huge difference in feel; you wont regret ordering a spare one. It will wear faster but worth it; It is softer an nicer.


----------



## Fer Guzman

jimmy1 said:


> Gonna be honest and say I've not read all 57 pages so apologies if this question has already been answered: I'm am right that the strap on the GW-5000-1JF is different to a standard 5600? If yes is it a huge difference in feel? If yes I may pickup a spare strap when ordering, if not I may just get a standard as a backup and also a combi.


Yes the straps are different. The GW-5000 strap is noticeably different. Keeping in mind the gw-5000 strap is under $11 in the USA, I think it's completely worth it.


----------



## Nurse.IT

jimmy1 said:


> Gonna be honest and say I've not read all 57 pages so apologies if this question has already been answered: I'm am right that the strap on the GW-5000-1JF is different to a standard 5600? If yes is it a huge difference in feel? If yes I may pickup a spare strap when ordering, if not I may just get a standard as a backup and also a combi.


Yes it is far softer than the DW-5600E (5600C uses 18mm strap). In my humble opinion, the difference in terms of softness is very huge. The 5600E strap is sturdier. It is nice to have a back-up rubber/resin strap and a combi bracelet as well. Don't forget to get a spare bezel to match the new strap.


----------



## jimmy1

Nurse.IT said:


> Yes it is far softer than the DW-5600E (5600C uses 18mm strap). In my humble opinion, the difference in terms of softness is very huge. The 5600E strap is sturdier. It is nice to have a back-up rubber/resin strap and a combi bracelet as well. Don't forget to get a spare bezel to match the new strap.


HI and thanks for strap info Pachoe, Fer Guzman and Nurse.IT. The bezel I assume is standard?


----------



## Fer Guzman

^gw5000 bezel is also different material than 5600e but less necessary to have since you don't really wear it. They are also pretty cheap.


----------



## Toothbras

Guys, I have a 5600j, would the gw-5000 strap fit if I just directly swapped them out? If so where can you buy just the strap?


----------



## kung-fusion

Toothbras said:


> Guys, I have a 5600j, would the gw-5000 strap fit if I just directly swapped them out? If so where can you buy just the strap?


No the gw-5600j has a weird strap system. You are stuck using a gw-5600j strap or else obtaining a very hard to find gw-5600bcj bracelet.


----------



## Nurse.IT

Toothbras said:


> Guys, I have a 5600j, would the gw-5000 strap fit if I just directly swapped them out? If so where can you buy just the strap?


No. You can only use strap intended for GW5600J and other GW56XXYYY watches. Buy it at Pacparts for just $9.01 + shipping fee.


----------



## Toothbras

Crappy. Oh well, thanks for the info


----------



## Desert

A lot of guys say the new 5030's will always have straps available as the 5600E which fits them will continue forever. Awesome. That wasn't the case with the DW-5000C-1A and the 204, 109 module models. 
Squares man ...squares!


----------



## kung-fusion

Desert said:


> A lot of guys say the new 5030's will always have straps available as the 5600E which fits them will continue forever. Awesome. That wasn't the case with the DW-5000C-1A and the 204, 109 module models.
> Squares man ...squares!


Even if Casio stopped making the dw-5600e tomorrow (they won't but just for argument) it would still be many years (probably 20 or so years) before locating resin that fits a dw-5030 becomes a problem. And that is in the worst possible scenario. Casio has produced so many dw-5600e sized bands and bezels it will not be an issue.


----------



## Joeri

Just got my GW-5000-1JF yesterday from eBloom/Rakuten. And I fell in love right away... 

Love the case back, love how it fits my wrist and love how it's stealth: only I (and other WUS) know this is a special piece... and special it is!










Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk


----------



## broonzbane

Here's my new one from batch 201E079E. It sync'd in shipping, so I'm already impressed with its reception capabilities. This one's gonna bump all my other G's out of the rotation! I may wind up selling all my other G's except the GW-9300 1JF because this one's a winner!

broonzbane


----------



## Joeri

Well, my other watches get VERY little wrist time since I got the GW-5000 2 weeks ago... they must envy the little Japanese competitor wildly .

Enjoy your GW-5000!

Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk


----------



## Jasabor

I am a owner of a GW-5000 1JF in a way.... Ordered one from eBloom/Rakuten this week and the beauty is on its way! When i have it,i will report it right away.


----------



## ebenke

Jasabor said:


> I am a owner of a GW-5000 1JF in a way.... Ordered one from eBloom/Rakuten this week and the beauty is on its way! When i have it,i will report it right away.


I guess I'm in a similar position. I ordered mine from Chino (Japan), this week and soon this iconic time capsule will be mine, I'll throw up a pic when it arrives.

EBenke


----------



## jimmy1

deleted


----------



## ebenke

I'm all in!









EBenke


----------



## Jasabor

I am in too!


----------



## ellzar

Ordered one from ebloom - excited to see it hopefully soon!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## D50

Hey guys / gals, I'm in the SW U.S. - should I buy from ebloom / rakuten ($233.58 before shipping) or amazon Sold by TOYOTA and Fulfilled by Amazon ($278.00 includes shipping)?

edit: or shoppinginjapan.net = $257.00

edit 2: or seiyajapan.com/ = $283.10 _Sorry, the CASIO G shock GW-5000-1JF MULTI BAND 6 JAPAN MADE is not currently available._


----------



## aalin13

D50 said:


> Hey guys / gals, I'm in the SW U.S. - should I buy from ebloom / rakuten ($233.58 before shipping) or amazon Sold by TOYOTA and Fulfilled by Amazon ($278.00 includes shipping)?
> 
> edit: or shoppinginjapan.net = $257.00
> 
> edit 2: or seiyajapan.com/ = $283.10 _Sorry, the CASIO G shock GW-5000-1JF MULTI BAND 6 JAPAN MADE is not currently available._


Go with rakuten, ebloom is a reputable seller. I've bought a few watches from rakuten and had no issues


----------



## D50

^ Thanks aalin13.

Does anyone in Las Vegas get atomic syncs?


----------



## magna_strike

here's mine reporting in!


----------



## Farlius

The DLC back is very reflective....












Cheers

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mindquest

Just got mine, first Casio Gshock ever and already loving it!!! The buttons were not as hard to push as has been mentioned in several threads. Bought from Chino for $280 US including free shipping and a second strap. FYI, Chino's site had it listed as sold out but I emailed them and they replied back that they had one more left. Good thing I emailed instead of waited.


----------



## lvt

mindquest said:


> Just got mine, first Casio Gshock ever and already loving it!!! The buttons were not as hard to push as has been mentioned in several threads. Bought from Chino for $280 US including free shipping and a second strap. FYI, Chino's site had it listed as sold out but I emailed them and they replied back that they had one more left. Good thing I emailed instead of waited.
> 
> View attachment 4572170


Is the second strap included with the sale or you paid for it separately ?


----------



## mindquest

lvt said:


> Is the second strap included with the sale or you paid for it separately ?


 It was $280 including the second strap in that price. $266 if you just wanted the watch.

GW-5000-1JF


----------



## lvt

mindquest said:


> It was $280 including the second strap in that price. $266 if you just wanted the watch.
> 
> GW-5000-1JF


Thank you, it's good to know.


----------



## ellzar

Just received! First manual sync!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## adamavfc

This is one beautiful watch! think im going to buy one

its out of stock at seiyajapan, where else can i buy it with free shipping to the UK? 

Do you suggest buying spare strap for the future?


----------



## magna_strike

try chino watch or higuchi.


----------



## Desert

Owwwahh... Gotta get me one of dese... lol


----------



## adamavfc

*cant see it listed on higuchi*, and on Chino its sold out!

boo!!!


----------



## lvt

It will comeback, I think they release this watch in small batches to make it more desirable.


----------



## D50

Jet lagged, fully charged, now on the correct zone - catching some rays out of the box, and ready for her close-up shot. Courtesy of Mina at shoppinginjapan.net! What's a gal gotta do to get sync'd around here?


----------



## Joeri

Depends on where 'here' is...


Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk


----------



## adamavfc

D50 said:


> Jet lagged, fully charged, now on the correct zone - catching some rays out of the box, and ready for her close-up shot. Courtesy of Mina at shoppinginjapan.net! What's a gal gotta do to get sync'd around here?


is Shopping In Japan .NET | Shopping-In-Japan at eBay legit site? do they do free shipping to the Uk!


----------



## D50

Joeri said:


> Depends on where 'here' is...


RCVD this morning. Does it sync if it's in PS power save, and sleeping?



adamavfc said:


> is Shopping In Japan .NET | Shopping-In-Japan at eBay legit site? do they do free shipping to the Uk!


That's where I got mine.

Batch # 201E113E, April 23, 2015.


----------



## kj2

D50 said:


> RCVD this morning. Does it sync if it's in PS power save, and sleeping?


Yes, it does if it has enough stored-energy


----------



## D50

kj2 said:


> Yes, it does if it has enough stored-energy


Thanks.

Just saw my sync was at 2:08 am (southwest U.S.), so it was in PS mode, on my wrist asleep in bed.


----------



## Seand442

Mine is somewhere between WV and AZ right now. Should be here tomorrow. Looking forward to strapping it on.


----------



## adamavfc

Dont think Casio making anymore


----------



## sticktodrum

adamavfc said:


> Dont think Casio making anymore


What are you talking about?


----------



## phil evans

still wear mine each day.
+23 months.
from amazon and japan.
3 bands and 8 spring bars from pac parts.
changing bands i use a small pen knife rather than the v tool.
best wrist watch for accuracy - ever !


----------



## kung-fusion

sticktodrum said:


> What are you talking about?


Even if Casio isn't currently making them (I have no idea if they are or not) it could be just in order for retailers to sell off their current stock and then they will start producing again. It has happened before.


----------



## TRD8

adamavfc said:


> Dont think Casio making anymore


Back in stock at Chino Watch!

GW-5000-1JF


----------



## D50

TRD8 said:


> Back in stock at Chino Watch!
> 
> GW-5000-1JF


Welcome to WUS!


----------



## TRD8

Thanks!
I've had a few different ($49 USD) Casio G Shock DW-5600E's strapped to my wrist since they first came out in 1996, and before that it was a DW-5600C (looked like the same watch but it wasn't an "Illuminator"). 
After finding this website and reading all the good things about it, I decided it was time to step up to the GW-5000-1jf. I placed my order with Chino Watch ($266 USD shipped) and am now anxiously waiting for my package from Tokyo to arrive. Chino Watch provided a USPS tracking number yesterday and my new watch is on its way today. Photos to follow...


----------



## EXCALIBUR1

TRD8 said:


> Thanks!
> I've had a few different ($49 USD) Casio G Shock DW-5600E's strapped to my wrist since they first came out in 1996, and before that it was a DW-5600C (looked like the same watch but it wasn't an "Illuminator").
> After finding this website and reading all the good things about it, I decided it was time to step up to the GW-5000-1jf. I placed my order with Chino Watch ($266 USD shipped) and am now anxiously waiting for my package from Tokyo to arrive. Chino Watch provided a USPS tracking number yesterday and my new watch is on its way today. Photos to follow...


Congratulations. Now is a great time to buy a GW5000. $266 is a steal for such an iconic G-Shock. Many WIS have paid $300-$400 for this grail.


----------



## adamavfc

Woo! now do Chino ship to the uk?


----------



## adamavfc

Oh no! its sold out again! damn you!


----------



## adamavfc

Bought one! Comes in like a week!


----------



## D50

After the first 2:08 am sync, mine syncs every morning at four past midnight since I got it July 13th. Location: Las Vegas.


----------



## magna_strike

D50 said:


> After the first 2:08 am sync, mine syncs every morning at four past midnight since I got it July 13th. Location: Las Vegas.


at least your distance to the nearest transmitter is closer than mine. i'm in singapore and it rarely syncs except if i do a manual..


----------



## TRD8

My watch arrived from Chino Watch Company in only four days! Packaged perfectly and everything in pristine condition.

I am very happy I made the decision to purchase the GW-5000-1jf sooner than later.


----------



## notanothercamera

Mine says hello. Only a brief stay with me. Unfortunately it has to go to make room for incoming.


----------



## JFingers

Last Wednesday's hike up to the Sierra Buttes fire lookout.



















Blue skies, y'all! 
-only Jake


----------



## Fullers1845

^Nice to see you over here too, Jake. The GW-5000 is a solid piece.


----------



## JFingers

Fullers1845 said:


> ^Nice to see you over here too, Jake. The GW-5000 is a solid piece.


Thanks, James. Yeah, I'm really enjoying it. I bought it as a post-deployment present to myself. It is getting quite a bit of wrist time, especially with all the hiking I've been up to this week.

Blue skies, 
-only Jake


----------



## Leopan

Im happy with this little watch.

Bought it from chino/rakuten some weeks ago.


----------



## sensei

Just joined the club, mine arrived today from shoppinginjapan.net very pleased so far... exactly as read on the WUS forums, super clear display, lovely muted tonal colours/design, really soft and comfortable strap and a nice heft to it that lets you know it is there without being too heavy, I like it


----------



## JFingers

30 mile hike, 3 days, 2 nights along the Lost Coast. This was the perfect watch for it.










Waiting for the tide in the hammock. Worth the extra 2 lbs of weight.

Blue skies, y'all! 
-only Jake


----------



## JFingers

Flying.










Blue skies, y'all! 
-only Jake


----------



## Fullers1845

One of the many things I love about this watch are the big clear numerals. High readability is an important feature. These are among the biggest of any G I've handled.


----------



## rumbling

Got one of these on the way. I'd like to purchase a replacement (original) strap for it too....been looking at tiktox which looks a good site, but I'm not actually sure what the code/name for this strap is. Anyone?


----------



## Farlius

rumbling said:


> Got one of these on the way. I'd like to purchase a replacement (original) strap for it too....been looking at tiktox which looks a good site, but I'm not actually sure what the code/name for this strap is. Anyone?


I don't remember the code or exact name, but Seiya has the replacement straps, thats where I got mine.

Cheers

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dan West

I have a G5600-e. I like it, but I wish the digits were larger. How does it compare with the GW5000 1JF as far as digit size?
Thanks.


----------



## lukemeetze

The same.


----------



## JFingers

And that was the second time I caught crabs...










Blue skies, y'all! 
-only Jake


----------



## Fullers1845

Dan West said:


> I have a G5600-e. I like it, but I wish the digits were larger. How does it compare with the GW5000 1JF as far as digit size?
> Thanks.





lukemeetze said:


> The same.


Actually, the digits on the GW-5000 are noticeably larger than those on the DW-5600e.


----------



## Dan West

Good to know, but how do the digits compare with the G-5600e?


----------



## LankyOrangutan

Dan West said:


> Good to know, but how do the digits compare with the G-5600e?


Should be the same. I think the modules are close to identical, with the only difference being the Multiband 6.


----------



## Dan West

Thanks!


----------



## Fullers1845

Dan West said:


> Good to know, but how do the digits compare with the G-5600e?





LankyOrangutan said:


> Should be the same. I think the modules are close to identical, with the only difference being the Multiband 6.





Dan West said:


> Thanks!


Apologies. I missed "G" and thought it was "DW". When in doubt, buy all of them!


----------



## khbk

This one came to Odense, Denmark today


----------



## Semper Jeep

I joined the club yesterday.


----------



## phil evans

I'll be in Warsaw 
Monday pm, 
should my GW50001jf sync up with Mainflingen automatically ?
or what do i need to do ?
Thanks.


----------



## khbk

With family.
From left:
DW-5600E-1VER Module 1545
DW-5600E-1VER Module 3229
GW-5000-1JF Module 3159
GW-M5600BC-1ER Module 3063


----------



## rumbling

Picked mine up on Friday, will get round to posting a pic in due course.

For those in the UK thinking of buying.....I paid £47 in customs/admin, which was about what I had calculated. A little tip if you want it 2 or 3 days quicker (assuming ParcelForce are involved) is to phone them as soon as the tracking says it's arrived at your local depot. You can pay the customs before they send out the letter.

Another note, (and I'm not trying to create a panic) but they seem to have gone out of stock everywhere. Nothing on rakuten, only 3 on ebay at way over standard price, not in stock with Seiya, Chino, etc. Feel like I bought the last one in the world at around the normal retail price!

Could Casio be having one of their breaks in production of this model?


----------



## rumbling

Oh, and another wee note.....tiktox have both the original strap (3) and bezel (1) in stock just now. I bought one of each (arrived before the watch). Strap is £15.54 and bezel £14.29, which seems a good price.

Just mentioning it as they both seem to be tricky to get hold of.


----------



## idkfa

It might have to do with the unusually low price over the last year or so. It seems many more people have been adding one to the collection than normal. It isn't a highly produced model so demand outstripping supply can happen, and has happened in the past. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## broonzbane

phil evans said:


> I'll be in Warsaw
> Monday pm,
> should my GW50001jf sync up with Mainflingen automatically ?
> or what do i need to do ?
> Thanks.


Warsaw is well within Mainflingen's signal range. So, given favorable daytime solar conditions, the ionosphere's reflectivity at night should be more than sufficient to deliver a strong signal to Warsaw. Just put your watch in a window as you normally would, and you should be good to go!

broonzbane


----------



## adimaano56sl

Well...this just happened today.
Photo next to a DW5030c on combi bracelet. I was initially going to put the combi on the GW5000, but I have to say, this is an amazingly comfortable strap (as many have attested to).
The combi has a habit of getting too tight or loose at times, requiring a micro adjustment from time to time. The GW strap, however, allows for easy adjustments, is hugs the wrist better for sports and other activities, and is just as comfortable. 
I should add, the strap also adds to the idea that the GW5000 is a tool watch. Less likely to break, easy and cheap to replace if badly damaged.
I might buy another combi for the GW, but for now I'll keep it on the DW5030 - since its a special edition with classy copper coloration, the bracelet really adds to the feeling that its a special G for special occasions.

Happy to join your ranks!


----------



## phil evans

broonzbane said:


> Warsaw is well within Mainflingen's signal range. So, given favorable daytime solar conditions, the ionosphere's reflectivity at night should be more than sufficient to deliver a strong signal to Warsaw. Just put your watch in a window as you normally would, and you should be good to go!
> 
> broonzbane


It synced up at 4am Warsaw time this wednesday morning.

Now, 2 days in Budapest, no synch, which is closer to mainflingen, maybe too much concrete.


----------



## Fullers1845

Some GW-5000 photos sans rubber.


----------



## CasioForever

Count me in! I received my GW-5000-1JF from Chino today S/N 201E238E and I am very pleased with the watch! This is my first JDM watch and I am afraid it isn't going to be the last one  I hope the watch will receive the signal from Germany as I am 2000 kilometers away from the tower.


----------



## Chempop

Well I saw this for $200 BiN and couldn't resist. I DID NOT plan on buying it but oops heehee. Initial impressions: the hype is real, just wow.
Now for the sad news, I don't think I can comfortably wear such a nice G-shock yet, I am going to gift it to someone who is going to take better care of it.
But I have 2 months till the holidays SO I MAY CHANGE MY MIND haha.


----------



## khbk

I call it "The Perfect Watch". Keep it and use it!


----------



## Jasabor

Chempop said:


> Well I saw this for $200 BiN and couldn't resist. I DID NOT plan on buying it but oops heehee. Initial impressions: the hype is real, just wow.
> Now for the sad news, I don't think I can comfortably wear such a nice G-shock yet, I am going to gift it to someone who is going to take better care of it.
> But I have 2 months till the holidays SO I MAY CHANGE MY MIND haha.


Wear it a week,and you will regret your words. Regret i tell you!


----------



## Fullers1845

khbk said:


> I call it "The Perfect Watch". Keep it and use it!


Agreed. I have 2 "Perfect Watches". One looks like this:










And the other looks like this:


----------



## Lord Monocle

Fullers1845 said:


> Agreed. I have 2 "Perfect Watches". One looks like this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the other looks like this:


I'm also a MKII and GW-5000-1jf guy. Those two definitely get the most wrist time from me.

For everybody who has extra straps and bezels: How often do you change them? I've beaten mine up pretty hard since 2012, but I don't know if I want to start in on one my spares yet. At the same time, I don't want to wait and find that when I finally give in and decide to make the change, the spares have died in the package from age.


----------



## Rippa

Lord Monocle said:


> I'm also a MKII and GW-5000-1jf guy. Those two definitely get the most wrist time from me.
> 
> For everybody who has extra straps and bezels: How often do you change them? I've beaten mine up pretty hard since 2012, but I don't know if I want to start in on one my spares yet. At the same time, I don't want to wait and find that when I finally give in and decide to make the change, the spares have died in the package from age.


Got mine in 2012 also, I wear it everyday and give it a hard life. I have a spare strap and bezel, don't think I will need to use them for years as they seem to hold up well to abuse. I have smashed it into a few trees and rocks when crashing my mountain bike, so just a few scratches on the plastic bits


----------



## Fullers1845

I can't think of any practical reason to change strap/bezel until the current ones fail... Am I missing something?


----------



## Lord Monocle

Rippa said:


> Got mine in 2012 also, I wear it everyday and give it a hard life. I have a spare strap and bezel, don't think I will need to use them for years as they seem to hold up well to abuse. I have smashed it into a few trees and rocks when crashing my mountain bike, so just a few scratches on the plastic bits
> 
> View attachment 5772618
> 
> View attachment 5772626
> 
> View attachment 5772634


Mine has rope burns from a zipline course and general-purpose abrasion from mud races. It's my second most expensive watch, but I still put it to the purpose it was made for. It's maybe in slightly better shape than yours ruber-wise, but I did manage to somehow get a small pit in the glass. Maybe I should figure out how to take a good closeup for beater threads.

Do you just keep the spare parts in the package in a drawer somewhere? That's what I'm doing. They still feel soft.


----------



## Chempop

Fullers1845 said:


> I can't think of any practical reason to change strap/bezel until the current ones fail... Am I missing something?


For the couple hours I wore it yesterday, I found myself needing to regularly adjust the placement of the watch. It's possible I'm between holes with my 6.5inch wrists. Not to say the strap isn't nice, but there are some that might fit me better. I can see why some put the composite bracelet on the GW-5000, the firmness might pair well with the heft of the stainless case.


----------



## Rippa

Lord Monocle said:


> Mine has rope burns from a zipline course and general-purpose abrasion from mud races. It's my second most expensive watch, but I still put it to the purpose it was made for. It's maybe in slightly better shape than yours ruber-wise, but I did manage to somehow get a small pit in the glass. Maybe I should figure out how to take a good closeup for beater threads.
> 
> Do you just keep the spare parts in the package in a drawer somewhere? That's what I'm doing. They still feel soft.


I have my spare bezel and strap stored in a sealed plastic bag in a dark cuboard so it should last for years. The glass on my watch is still perfect as I have had a screen protector covering the crystal since day 1. I cut out the right shape to cover the glass and fit under the bezel from an iPhone screen protector, I have had to replace them every few months though as they get scratched quite quickly.


----------



## Chempop

A few questions about bezel compatibility. The chart shows that the DW-5000 is compatible with the DW-5600E, but I’m a little confused because the module is the same as the GW-M5610 (which is NOT compatible with the DW-5600E bezel). Does it fit because of the steel case? And more importantly for my sake, if I bought a spare GW-5000 strap and bezel, could I fit them on a DW-5600E, or would the bezel only fit on the DW-5000? I’m trying to wrap my head around this... square-sickness indeed haha.
Thanks in advance!


----------



## aalin13

Chempop said:


> A few questions about bezel compatibility. The chart shows that the DW-5000 is compatible with the DW-5600E, but I'm a little confused because the module is the same as the GW-M5610 (which is NOT compatible with the DW-5600E bezel). Does it fit because of the steel case? And more importantly for my sake, if I bought a spare GW-5000 strap and bezel, could I fit them on a DW-5600E, or would the bezel only fit on the DW-5000? I'm trying to wrap my head around this... square-sickness indeed haha.
> Thanks in advance!


The DW-5000/GW-5000/DW-5600E share the same case shape and dimension. The GW-5000 shares the same module with the GW-M5610, but the GW-M5610 has a different case design

Basically, you can trust the chart, and you can use GW-5000 strap and bezel on the DW-5600E


----------



## Chempop

^Thanks aalin13  As I mentioned in the 5600 thread, I put the composite bracelet on the GW-5000 and it makes all the difference in the world for me. I just works. I’m going to have to weigh it later to see the difference compared to my 5610 w/resin band.


----------



## Chempop

Looks like Chino Watches was em in stock again for $266 or $280 w/extra band, in case anyone was looking


----------



## banderor

My new 'Square' arrived from Tokyo. From the solid case to the understated design, from the rubbery strap to module which does everything I want. It's my favorite G-Shock.


----------



## banderor




----------



## Herrick

I got mine earlier today. It's very comfortable. I hope it has better luck syncing than my MTGM900DA.










I'm really liking this watch so far. This is my first square (but it's not quite a square is it?). My wrist is under 6.5". I think this fits me better than my MTGM900DA and *much better* than the Rangeman. The buttons require a bit more effort to press than the MTGM900DA but it's not a big deal. This band is very comfortable but I already miss the bracelet. Maybe I'll get one some day. They're so expensive.


----------



## JFingers

Fullers1845 said:


> Agreed. I have 2 "Perfect Watches". One looks like this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the other looks like this:


Oh, you mean these two little guys?










The only two watches I brought on this extended vacation.

Blue skies, y'all! 
-only Jake


----------



## Herrick

Hi people. Earlier in this thread, a nice member showed us how to tell where and when our GW-5000s were birthed. Mine says 201E279E. Does the "E" mean the year 2015? If so, my watch was just made last month in early October.


----------



## wingtcoach

I've owned mine for about two years. I do everything in it. Never take it off. Best watch I've ever owned. I thought to myself "if it gets scratched so be it" well it did on the crystal. Currently I'm trying to talk myself down from the roof. Ha ha. It's a small scratch but to deep to polish out


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## banderor

Fullers1845 said:


> Some GW-5000 photos sans rubber.


Fabulous pictures. Your post was one of the inspirations to rebuy this fantastic watch.


----------



## Fullers1845

^Happy I could help!


----------



## gzpermadi

is Casio back with full production capacity for this watch?
I got mine last month for USD 266 including shipping from Rakuten. I almost could not believe the watch was priced so low so had to pull the trigger. After few days it was gone from the store.
Then, 2 weeks back I saw it was available again, with same USD 266 price, that time from Chino. I bought it, again. Thinking to use it as backup.
Now, it is still available in Rakuten and Chino, under USD 300 !

Anyway, I am happy that the watch is available again for us within reasonable price.
Although if I had known the watch will be easily got now, I wouldn't bought the 2nd one. At least not in 1 month interval.

Also, can somebody tell me if the bezel is really the same with DW-5600E?
I understand both are compatible, but seems the GW-5000 bezel/letter colour is a bit stealthier?


----------



## Chempop

gzpermadi said:


> Also, can somebody tell me if the bezel is really the same with DW-5600E?
> I understand both are compatible, but seems the GW-5000 bezel/letter colour is a bit stealthier?


It's a different resin bezel, softer to the touch, and the letters are a lot darker on the GW-5000. They are the same size, but between you and me, even 'compatible' bezels there is occasionally going to be _very_ slight measurement differences, particularly around the adjust button. I know this because I put a GW-5000 bezel on a DW-5600P and the adjust button was a little more difficult to reach.


----------



## banderor

gzpermadi said:


> is Casio back with full production capacity for this watch?



I asked Seiya-san last month if GW-5000 was going out of production. I was concerned it would go out of production, just like you, and hurried up and ordered one.

He said "No," the watch is not going out of production, but that Casio makes a small profit margin on this model. It's high quality at a low price. Casio is trying to keep up with the demand. Lots of Chinese customers buying these.

GW-5000 is still featured in the latest Casio Japan catalog.


----------



## lukemeetze

gzpermadi said:


> Also, can somebody tell me if the bezel is really the same with DW-5600E?
> I understand both are compatible, but seems the GW-5000 bezel/letter colour is a bit stealthier?
> 
> Dw5600e bezel is a perfect fit for the gw5000. I just bought one for mine so I can attest to this first hand. They are the exact same size. I purchased this one because I was concerned with the durability of the gw5000 bezel holding up in the long run. After prying and bending them a little the gw5000 bezel seems to be just as strong as the dw5600e. The letters on the 5600e as a brighter white. The 5000's are almost grey looking compared to them. I prefer the 5000's better.


----------



## lukemeetze

Chempop said:


> A few questions about bezel compatibility. The chart shows that the DW-5000 is compatible with the DW-5600E, but I'm a little confused because the module is the same as the GW-M5610 (which is NOT compatible with the DW-5600E bezel). Does it fit because of the steel case? And more importantly for my sake, if I bought a spare GW-5000 strap and bezel, could I fit them on a DW-5600E, or would the bezel only fit on the DW-5000? I'm trying to wrap my head around this... square-sickness indeed haha.
> Thanks in advance!


The gw5000 and dw5600e bezels are the exact same size. I have put a dw5600e bezel on my gw5000 and it fits perfectly. I have also compared the bezels and they are exactly the same.


----------



## Atomant

Count me in! Finally an authentic G-Shock










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fullers1845

^Oh, they're all authentic. The GW-5000 is just the awesomest. b-) Congratulations on getting yours!


----------



## unbosom

Congrats, looks great. This is a remarkable watch for its simplistic good looks and comfort


----------



## koiom

Just pulled the trigger on one from Chino
Merry Xmas to me :-!


----------



## unbosom

Congrats in advance. You won't have any regrets. I've been loving mine, as it has been on my wrist for 2 days now. 


koiom said:


> Just pulled the trigger on one from Chino
> Merry Xmas to me :-!


----------



## tonyyikes

Resisted the urge as long as I could. Rescued this one from the 'bay; FedEx man delivered it yesterday evening. Amazing how much difference the stainless case makes. So far, loving it. Sync'd up last night, good to go today!













Good morning gentlemen!


----------



## unbosom

Congrats. Looks stunning. The best watch I have ever owned.


----------



## seikomd

It is divine....



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## liwang22

David, you are my hero!


----------



## Ottovonn

seikomd said:


> It is divine....
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Wow! Impressive collection. I did not know you were bit by the G-Shock bug. It strikes fast and without warning. I know.

Congrats and wear it in the best. It's the best G-Shock square around.


----------



## G-Shocks Are Cool.

gettocard said:


> Honestly,the best watch I own. I've learned to use it for it's intended use,Gshock use. I wear it while I work on my bikes,moving stuff around and travels. It's my winter watch tho,can't stand much it's weight in summer. I love it,seems it's getting very hard to find,I'm glad I've got myself covered with 2 bezels and one strap. Of course I take good care of it, I regularly apply some specific product to keep the resin soft and moist.
> Post yours fellas,and share the love |>
> 
> http://


What kind a products do you use to keep the resin nice and soft and moist?


----------



## unbosom

I also particularly like the different sounding beep that it gives off once you return to the home city time mode, after scrolling through all the modes. I wonder if any of the other g shock modules do that as well? This beauty has module number 3159


----------



## LankyOrangutan

unbosom said:


> I also particularly like the different sounding beep that it gives off once you return to the home city time mode, after scrolling through all the modes. I wonder if any of the other g shock modules do that as well? This beauty has module number 3159


A vast majority of G's do this, as far as I'm aware. I can't be bothered trying all of mine, but there's maybe only one that I have that doesn't.


----------



## Fer Guzman

G-Shocks Are Cool. said:


> What kind a products do you use to keep the resin nice and soft and moist?


When it's especially dirty I'll wash it all down with soap and use VINYLEX on the rubber.


----------



## Tj baba

Will combi bracelet work for this gwx 5610?


----------



## EXCALIBUR1

Tj baba said:


> Will combi bracelet work for this gwx 5610?


Yes, but be advised, the GWX5610-1JF has a glossy bezel and strap, whereas the Combi Bracelet has a more satin finish to better match with the GW5000-1JF.


----------



## SEYOboy

This arrived yesterday from Chino Watch.


----------



## SEYOboy

ups cant edit post
edit: please delete this post


----------



## JohnM

I had one of these and lost it about a year ago. Is it still the top of the line as far as traditional, square G-Shocks go? Thinking of replacing it -- no updates or changes recently?


----------



## Fullers1845

Yes to your first question.
No to your second.

Buy it again already!


----------



## JohnM

I love(d) this watch Fullers. If only it had a 'Find My Watch' feature, I could make it beep and it might turn up somewhere in my house or garage! Since it doesn't, it may be time to buy it again.

Any rumors of an update or recommendations regarding where to buy?

Thanks.
John


----------



## unbosom

Bought mine from Chino in Japan at the end of November. Super smooth experience and great value compared to other retailers.



JohnM said:


> I love(d) this watch Fullers. If only it had a 'Find My Watch' feature, I could make it beep and it might turn up somewhere in my house or garage! Since it doesn't, it may be time to buy it again.
> 
> Any rumors of an update or recommendations regarding where to buy?
> 
> Thanks.
> John


----------



## Fullers1845

Bought mine of f29 from a guy here. Paid considerably less than the Japan sellers would have been at the time due to the exchange rate. Prices I've seen aren't that bad lately.


----------



## Chempop

I've seen quite a few mint/barely used ones on ebay (including mine) for about $200usd.


----------



## Seand442

Had one a while back. Sold it. Now, I'm back to it. Simple and good looking.


----------



## EXCALIBUR1

Seand442 said:


> Had one a while back. Sold it. Now, I'm back to it. Simple and good looking.


That shows how special the GW5000-1JF is that you repurchased a "catch and release". Enjoy.


----------



## SEYOboy

GW 5000 with combi bracelet.


----------



## mofa

Received my GW-5000-1JF today. Can only recommend Seiya Japan, who provides an excellent service. The watch is going to be my travel and holiday watch.


----------



## magna_strike

congrats on a great purchase!


----------



## baliansa

Two digitals:


----------



## idkfa

LankyOrangutan said:


> A vast majority of G's do this, as far as I'm aware. I can't be bothered trying all of mine, but there's maybe only one that I have that doesn't.


One interesting exception is the DW-6600. Along with not having a perpetual calendar, there is no change in beep tone when returning home. Somewhat stranger is that the beep on the 6600 is the higher pitch tone that other G-Shocks use for the home beep.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sabesh

Is the reverse-LCD model still available? GW-5000B-1JR
Thx.


----------



## Jasonwinter

I finally pulled the trigger on one of these today and placed an order with Seiya. I had one back in the mid 80s when I was 14, spotty and a virgin, so I guess that was the fabled DW5000C. At least the spots have cleared up these days. Goodness knows where it is today, maybe hidden in my parents loft somewhere. Looking forward to going back to the future.


----------



## Fullers1845

Tom-HK's pic seems worth posting over here. Wonder how the wrist-feel is?


----------



## Jasabor

Here is my 5000, but recently fitted with a blue suit. It dresses very well.....

View attachment 7914754


I'm blue da ba dee da ba die...


----------



## Ottovonn

Fullers1845 said:


> Tom-HK's pic seems worth posting over here. Wonder how the wrist-feel is?


That's a cool mod. I wonder how he got the multi tool installed on the 5000.


----------



## Fullers1845

Is it just me or has anybody else had their wrist ruined for other G-Shocks by the superior resin on the GW-5000? I pick up other G's now and think, "too plastickey"...










(I think the solid stainless steel smooth screw down case back doesn't hurt the sublime wrist-feel either. At all. b-))


----------



## Nemo

. Born the 26/4/2016..
I was born the 22/4/1966
Delivery the 6/6/2016.

This is a keeper!

Envoyé de mon SM-G930F en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## EXCALIBUR1

Nemo said:


> . Born the 26/4/2016..
> I was born the 22/4/1966
> Delivery the 6/6/2016.
> 
> This is a keeper!
> 
> Envoyé de mon SM-G930F en utilisant Tapatalk


Très agréable


----------



## colorado4wheel

Quickly became my favorite wearing watch. Light, sturdy and comfortable.


----------



## McCarthy

I ordered mine yesterday and it should be here by Friday. I also ordered a Oris Williams F1 Day Date which will arrive any time today but I think I'm looking more forward to this CASIO. I'm a kid from the 80s and my first watch was a square CASIO, the one with 12 melodies. What can I say. I'm stoked and I can't wait. If this model would have baro and temp I’d even pay double for it. Are you listing CASIO? lol

Will post photos for sure.


----------



## elborderas

Just received today my GW-5000-1JF which matches perfectly with my also new (1 week old) GW-M5610-1er.

Photo taken right after opening the box.


----------



## Nemo




----------



## madwolfa

Just got a package from Seiya Japan - my new GW-5000 is here! Long time Casio owner (still rocking my first 16+ years old W-59!), but this is my very first G-Shock. Loving it, great rugged/electronic complement for my mechanical Damasko.


----------



## madwolfa

Slightly better picture.


----------



## McCarthy

It came in 1 day late. This watch is smaller than I thought it would be, which is fine because I can keep it on while sleeping.

The buttons are too stiff for my liking, they even bend my nails in when pushing. I hope they loosen up a bit.


----------



## madwolfa

With a granddaddy (W-59). The first watch my father gave me more than 15 years ago... Cleaned, replaced the battery and strap. Ready to go!


----------



## Spyharpy

After putting off buying this one for years and obtaining many varieties of M5610s, I finally bought one today. Will be here in a couple days. Pic of actual watch that will be on my wrist soon.


----------



## colorado4wheel

Quadka said:


> My third GW-5000 is on its way


Why three?


----------



## WES51

colorado4wheel said:


> Why three?


Because he hasn't bought the 4th yet.


----------



## Phreddo

Happy birthday to me!
If you're gonna do it up, do it up right, I say!









Sent from my LGLS996 using Tapatalk


----------



## Phreddo

Quadka said:


> How is the composite strap? Is it more comfortable than the original strap?


I wouldn't know, I never bothered with the original strap. I've always loved the composite bracelet.

Sent from my LGLS996 using Tapatalk


----------



## lvt

Quadka said:


> How is the composite strap? Is it more comfortable than the original strap?


The composite strap isn't more comfortable than the resin strap but it's better than most of bracelets.

Anyway it's mainly about look and feel experience.

_I'm a professional [desk] diver._


----------



## lvt

colorado4wheel said:


> Why three?


I guess that he works at a strategic nuclear missiles launch site. He wears all three watches at the same time and uses at least two of them to have the accurate time, sort of redundancy in case one of the watch fails to keep time.

_I'm a professional [desk] diver._


----------



## stage12m

lvt said:


> The composite strap isn't more comfortable than the resin strap but it's better than most of bracelets.
> 
> Anyway it's mainly about look and feel experience.
> 
> _I'm a professional [desk] diver._


Completely agree. I think this G has one of the most comfortable straps ever. Makes all my other G feel very plasticy


----------



## Phreddo

stage12m said:


> Completely agree. I think this G has one of the most comfortable straps ever. Makes all my other G feel very plasticy


I don't know about comfort, but the bracelet allows for a much more precise fit, and it has a lower profile.

Sent from my LGLS996 using Tapatalk


----------



## rcorreale

I have mine on the combi bracelet also. I can't say that it's any more or less comfortable then the rubber/resin but the two things I like the most about it is the way if looks and the ease of use compared to operating a buckle when putting it on and taking it off.


----------



## Elmes

My Gw5000 with new case and bracelet~~


----------



## Pachoe

Two years with mine now; LoVE it; it's been a long brick road for squares









Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## stage12m

checking in:


----------



## Montag84

Have had mine for about a month, love it so far. Extremely comfortable band. Pairs well with my negative display GW2310FB-1. Here is a recent picture:


----------



## Fullers1845

Elmes said:


> My Gw5000 with new case and bracelet~~


I'm impressed. How does that Leatherman tool bracelet feel on the wrist?

And how is the watch attached to the bracelet?


----------



## Phreddo

First day on the job.

Deep breath...










Although, now that I'm home, im trying the strap. It's much slimmer than I was thinking, and this one seems to hit the fit sweet spot. I'm not opposed to the strap, but it makes the watch so dull, and then I have this bracelet that doesn't have a head.

Decisions, decisions...



















Sent from my LGLS996 using Tapatalk


----------



## Onewatchhh

Late to the party.. again!









(library pic)


----------



## brandon\

My first mod.

(I'm spamming the G-Shock forum with this.)


----------



## JDPNY

As posted in another thread, this September will be 7 years living with this GW5000 on my happy wrist!


----------



## Quadka

Say hello to my little friend 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## berserkkw

GW-5000-1JF reporting from Kuwait! purchased while on a business trip in Japan!


----------



## zeroair

brandon\ said:


> My first mod.
> 
> (I'm spamming the G-Shock forum with this.)


Module actually looks clearer in your mod!!


----------



## Quadka

berserkkw said:


> GW-5000-1JF reporting from Kuwait! purchased while on a business trip in Japan!
> 
> View attachment 8689898


Congrats and welcome to the club 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## berserkkw

Thanks ^_^


----------



## romseyman

Mine arrived today. Finally. I was waiting with this decision for about 2 years now but as it's here no regret at all though. ;-)





Replaced for a bracelet immediately.



Now my new GW 5000 joined my wife's travel watch GW M5610MD b-)


----------



## elborderas

romseyman said:


> Now my new GW 5000 joined my wife's travel watch GW M5610MD b-)


What a perfect couple!

Congrats on your purchase


----------



## Quadka

romseyman said:


> Mine arrived today. Finally. I was waiting with this decision for about 2 years now but as it's here no regret at all though. ;-)
> 
> 
> 
> Now my new GW 5000 joined my wife's travel watch GW M5610MD b-)


Congrats...looks awesome!


----------



## Fujoor

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zeroair

IS the display actually clearer on these? Seems like the numbers are closer to the surface or something and more proud... hard to explain.


----------



## Fujoor

zeroair said:


> IS the display actually clearer on these? Seems like the numbers are closer to the surface or something and more proud... hard to explain.


It looks clearer to me. Feels less glary too.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fullers1845

zeroair said:


> IS the display actually clearer on these? Seems like the numbers are closer to the surface or something and more proud... hard to explain.





Fujoor said:


> It looks clearer to me. Feels less glary too.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The GW-5000 numerals are definitely bigger than many other displays. (Angle is a little off in this pic reducing clarity.)


----------



## Fujoor

Had a hard time adjusting to the thickness the first couple of hours, but now I'm loving it!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Quadka

Fujoor said:


> Had a hard time adjusting to the thickness the first couple of hours, but now I'm loving it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Grattis Fujoor! Welcome to the club


----------



## Fujoor

Quadka said:


> Grattis Fujoor! Welcome to the club


Well thank you. I do use it pretty often but my lesser expensive squares have to act as beaters even if the gw5000 probably could take everything thrown at it.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Quadka

Fujoor said:


> Well thank you. I do use it pretty often but my lesser expensive squares have to act as beaters even if the gw5000 probably could take everything thrown at it.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It's not easy to just put this beauty away in a drawer, but since I want it to last for a long time I rotate my watches. For a while I used to change every week, but now I am in the habit of changing ever day or every other day. This way it's even more fun.


----------



## Onewatchhh

Fujoor said:


> Had a hard time adjusting to the thickness the first couple of hours, but now I'm loving it!


Also welcome! b-)

Getting used to thickness - you feel it's thicker or not thick enough? :think:


----------



## Fujoor

BenF said:


> Also welcome! b-)
> 
> Getting used to thickness - you feel it's thicker or not thick enough? :think:


Well compared to other squares it's a bit thicker which gives it a bigger
Impression. But it looks to be the same
Size and after a day or so you hardly notice it being thicker.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tony Rex




----------



## Fujoor

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Prahasaurus

I'm now the proud owner of this watch. So far I'm satisfied. It looks great, the sync is reliable, it's comfortable, etc. It's now my everyday watch.

However, there is one issue that is bothering me a bit. The screen is not easy to read from an angle. You really have to turn your wrist to see the time. I can't just look down at my wrist and read the digital display. Not a big deal, but surprised how illegible the screen is from most angles.


----------



## arogle1stus

To be honest I've never been a fan of Square watches. Casio or whattever.
But my SIL Mark just snagged a Casio GWX56. I'e made sever WT offers
and he wont budge.

So. I guess I may do some well placed birthday hinting and see what happens!

X Traindriver Art


----------



## kcohS-G

Tony Rex said:


>


Whoa... What casio model is on the left? Looks huge. Tia.


----------



## Quadka

Prahasaurus said:


> I'm now the proud owner of this watch. So far I'm satisfied. It looks great, the sync is reliable, it's comfortable, etc. It's now my everyday watch.
> 
> However, there is one issue that is bothering me a bit. The screen is not easy to read from an angle. You really have to turn your wrist to see the time. I can't just look down at my wrist and read the digital display. Not a big deal, but surprised how illegible the screen is from most angles.


It is probably because of the high quality, less reflective glass. Congrats by the way 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tony Rex

kcohS-G said:


> Whoa... What casio model is on the left? Looks huge. Tia.


Hi mate, it's a W-741. The band is not original, and I'm not sure from which model. Yes it's rather yuge for a non-G.

Speaking of which... I'm currently waiting for a B1JF king, I'll take a photo of the three later.


----------



## ZASKAR36

Just ordered one. Been wanting one ever since it came out. Sold my 2 GWM5600s years ago as I had planned to upgrade to a 5000 back then, but never got around to actually do it. In the meantime I've watched Doug's YouTube review a few hundred times and bought a myriad of divers that got in the way the last 3 years.

Oddly enough, I've been in the no buy zone for the last 6 months because I had to empty my watch fund to cover the cost of a new phone, when my last one crapped out unexpectedly. And the one watch that called out to me wasn't another diver with auto movement, sapphire crystal, and lumed ceramic bezel, but was the elegant and simple, yet overbuilt GW5000. 

Now the long wait from Japan. 

Can't wait to post the obligatory arrival pics...with my new phone even


----------



## William

ZASKAR36 said:


> Just ordered one. Been wanting one ever since it came out. Sold my 2 GWM5600s years ago as I had planned to upgrade to a 5000 back then, but never got around to actually do it. In the meantime I've watched Doug's YouTube review a few hundred times and bought a myriad of divers that got in the way the last 3 years.
> 
> Oddly enough, I've been in the no buy zone for the last 6 months because I had to empty my watch fund to cover the cost of a new phone, when my last one crapped out unexpectedly. And the one watch that called out to me wasn't another diver with auto movement, sapphire crystal, and lumed ceramic bezel, but was the elegant and simple, yet overbuilt GW5000.
> 
> Now the long wait from Japan.
> 
> Can't wait to post the obligatory arrival pics...with my new phone even


It will be here before you know it.
I know. I went through the wait twice. Wanted one to keep on a bracelet and one on rubber.


----------



## ZASKAR36

William said:


> It will be here before you know it.
> I know. I went through the wait twice. Wanted one to keep on a bracelet and one on rubber.


Haha. I think the bracelet rubber conundrum is a common GW5000 affliction as I'm also thinking about getting the composite bracelet to change things up once in awhile.


----------



## ZASKAR36

Approximately 375 miles away from my wrist now 

If I'm lucky, it will clear customs quickly


----------



## Harry Ireland

Awesome watch and next on my list. 
But I need a decent supplier, too many shady listings on Ebay. 
(No answer on questions asked)
Are there any European sellers? I'm currently awaiting my first Rakuten purchase, I'll have to wait and see if I get charged for the import...if not, I might get it from Rakuten. 
Thanks!


----------



## Quadka

Harry Ireland said:


> Awesome watch and next on my list.
> But I need a decent supplier, too many shady listings on Ebay.
> (No answer on questions asked)
> Are there any European sellers? I'm currently awaiting my first Rakuten purchase, I'll have to wait and see if I get charged for the import...if not, I might get it from Rakuten.
> Thanks!


I have bought 3 of them through the years from Chino Watch, one of the best sellers of JDM watches.


----------



## ZASKAR36

The Gshock gods are on my side. Cleared Customs in one day!!



Come to papa!  This is always the best part about getting a new watch. The anticipation


----------



## Harry Ireland

Yeah thanks for the tip, I checked them out and they seem really reliable. Very small shop and very long in business.



Quadka said:


> I have bought 3 of them through the years from Chino Watch, one of the best sellers of JDM watches.


----------



## Harry Ireland

Do you get Saturday delivery? Here in Ireland we do not. And I'm missing some deliveries from past purchases....maybe the longer the wait, the better they are.



ZASKAR36 said:


> The Gshock gods are on my side. Cleared Customs in one day!!


----------



## Prahasaurus

For US purchasers, why not just buy from Amazon and avoid any customs issues? https://www.amazon.com/Casio-Shock-...&qid=1470465445&sr=8-1&keywords=casio+gw+5000

Price seems reasonable, they are in stock, you can have it in a couple of days...


----------



## brandon\

Prahasaurus said:


> For US purchasers, why not just buy from Amazon and avoid any customs issues? https://www.amazon.com/Casio-Shock-...&qid=1470465445&sr=8-1&keywords=casio+gw+5000
> 
> Price seems reasonable, they are in stock, you can have it in a couple of days...


That's where I bought mine from. If I remember correctly, I think the price has gone down since.

Edit: Never mind. It was $277 when I bought it. Still, it's fulfilled by Amazon - so good customer service, Prime applies, etc&#8230;


----------



## Fer Guzman

brandon\ said:


> That's where I bought mine from. If I remember correctly, I think the price has gone down since.
> 
> Edit: Never mind. It was $277 when I bought it. Still, it's fulfilled by Amazon - so good customer service, Prime applies, etc&#8230;


Plus amazon gives you a 2 year warranty.


----------



## phil evans

i agree. 
amazon was the way i went 
~$331 in 2014, 
now below $300.


----------



## Prahasaurus

phil evans said:


> i agree.
> amazon was the way i went
> ~$331 in 2014,
> now below $300.


I'm not living in the US, but I travel there often enough (or friends do) that I use Amazon quite often. Customer service is great, they have always honored returns, etc. My son was in the US recently and so I ordered the GW-5000 from Amazon, sent it to the address at which he was staying, and he brought it back. Of course I bought him a nice g-shock, too, which he loves and wears non-stop now (unless he is on the ice playing hockey, the only time he takes it off)...

The price is competitive, they are usually in stock, free delivery, no hassle with customs, etc., etc., etc. I highly recommend checking out Amazon if you are in the market for a 5000.


----------



## JFingers

The price is worth it.

Now, on to more important things... GW-5000 hacking a more fun mission. Rescued a jet in the heartland, and on the way back I had to make sure Lake Tahoe was still there. Don't fret, it is.



















Blue skies, y'all! 
-only Jake


----------



## ellzar

JFingers said:


> The price is worth it.
> 
> Now, on to more important things... GW-5000 hacking a more fun mission. Rescued a jet in the heartland, and on the way back I had to make sure Lake Tahoe was still there. Don't fret, it is.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blue skies, y'all!
> -only Jake


This seems like a story worthy or a GW-5000 

Mine was used to time the laundry last weekend. That's how I found out my washer was running waaaaay longer than it said it was going to!

Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Watch_Geekmaster

Nice photos! Glad the lake hasn't been eaten by algae yet! ;-)



JFingers said:


> The price is worth it.
> 
> Now, on to more important things... GW-5000 hacking a more fun mission. Rescued a jet in the heartland, and on the way back I had to make sure Lake Tahoe was still there. Don't fret, it is...


----------



## phil evans

how does Casio make their money ? 
stalwarts(gw5000, etc.), 
new stuff(mudman, etc.), 
the conglomerate ?


----------



## Fujoor

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Prahasaurus

Fujoor said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That's a very nice pic, but it's not a GW-5000-1JF...


----------



## banderor




----------



## Fujoor

Prahasaurus said:


> That's a very nice pic, but it's not a GW-5000-1JF...


Damn it. Wrong thread. Sorry. Was meant to go in the 5600 one. I have a gw5000 aswell though 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Quadka

banderor said:


> View attachment 9046826


This is a great picture. Very crisp


----------



## WES51

Fujoor said:


> Damn it. Wrong thread. Sorry. Was meant to go in the 5600 one. I have a gw5000 aswell though
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I already wondered what happened to you. Even I know the difference and I consider myself as a newbie.


----------



## Fujoor

WES51 said:


> I already wondered what happened to you. Even I know the difference and I consider myself as a newbie.


Temporary state of confusion 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pete26

Reporting in with my new one, this ain't going anywhere.








I love the mirrored DLC back


----------



## romseyman

One of them arrived today and it's not the yellow one. ;-)


----------



## Fujoor




----------



## banderor




----------



## Dirtbuddy

Just waiting for these bad boys to arrive.....don't tell my wifey :-d


----------



## Harry Ireland

Count me in guys. Just arrived from Japan!


----------



## Onewatchhh

Congrats Harry! b-)

...my present from Japan is stuck in customs o|


----------



## Harry Ireland

Mine was too....since Friday. And as usual, I had to pay VAT&duties.

I put in on the composite bracelet....awesome !!!

View attachment 9211474











BenF said:


> Congrats Harry! b-)
> 
> ...my present from Japan is stuck in customs o|


----------



## Onewatchhh

Harry Ireland said:


> Mine was too....since Friday. And as usual, I had to pay VAT&duties.
> 
> I put in on the composite bracelet....awesome !!!
> 
> View attachment 9211474
> 
> View attachment 9211426












Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Prdrers

Harry Ireland said:


> Mine was too....since Friday. And as usual, I had to pay VAT&duties.
> 
> I put in on the composite bracelet....awesome !!!


Nice, Harry! Did you procure that combi bracelet from TikTox? I want one, and that seems to be the cheapest I've found.


----------



## Pachoe

Congrats Harry!!!! The best G-Shock so far

Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## corn18

Add me to the list. I think I want that composite bracelet too.


----------



## banderor

In the morning.








In the evening.


----------



## Wakamatsu

Just bought used off eBay


----------



## Time4Playnow

I've had my GW-5000 for awhile now. But today it got some new clothes - a bracelet from the GW-M5610BC! Easy to install (did not even have to remove the bezel first), and feels good. The bracelet is very nice and looks great, too, and it is extremely comfortable to wear also. 









The bracelet has a great fit at the lug area of this watch - looks like it was made for it!







I really like the detail on this bracelet also! :-!


----------



## Tony Rex

You guys are the worst of the worst enablers... I was ordering a bezel+band combo for the king, but then added the combi bracelet to the cart ...

However, the latter will be fitted to the GWM-5610 (positive display), and I'll keep my GW-5000 stock for the time being.










Notable offenders: Time4Playnow + Harry Ireland + gaijin + others...


----------



## Time4Playnow

Tony Rex said:


> You guys are the worst of the worst enablers... I was ordering a bezel+band combo for the king, but then added the combi bracelet to the cart ...
> 
> However, the latter will be fitted to the GWM-5610 (positive display), and I'll keep my GW-5000 stock for the time being.
> 
> *Notable offenders: Time4Playnow + Harry Ireland + gaijin + others...*


Awesome! Do we win any kind of prize???! :-d

I think you'll like the combi bracelet! :-!


----------



## brandon\

Tony Rex said:


> You guys are the worst of the worst enablers... I was ordering a bezel+band combo for the king, but then added the combi bracelet to the cart ...
> 
> However, the latter will be fitted to the GWM-5610 (positive display), and I'll keep my GW-5000 stock for the time being.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Notable offenders: Time4Playnow + Harry Ireland + gaijin + others...


Go ahead and pick up a bezel/band combo for the 5000, too!


----------



## banderor




----------



## Fer Guzman

Dig the yellow!


----------



## lazysquare

Mines a 208F batch, which is July 27th 2016 I believe. Looks like a purple colour solar panel, I thought they switched to blue around 2012?


----------



## gshockkkk

Got 2 of 'em


----------



## gshockkkk

Here's the pic with a few gd-350s


----------



## DrGonzo

I'm in.


----------



## MCZK

I haven't been around for a while as I haven't been that interested in a lot of the new releases this year. The Giants of G just aren't doing it for me. But, I was surprised to see a new GW-5000, the first since the GW-T5030C of 2013 so ordered one straight away. I really like the colour combo, the black with red inner band is very cool. Also, for anyone who had issue with the button press of the regular GW-5000, these are as easy to press as any GW-5610, light and immediate.

However, and this is a big one. Given the advances Casio have made with negative displays on a few select watches these last few years, I'm hugely disappointed in the terrible old school, largely unreadable except for in perfect direct light display. For a watch that has a Halo effect on Casio's other squares, it's a very strange decision. Oh well...


----------



## kevio

Wow...these pictures make me want the HR version in addition to the normal.


----------



## brandon\

^ I just want the band and bezel.


----------



## Quadka

MCZK said:


> I haven't been around for a while as I haven't been that interested in a lot of the new releases this year. The Giants of G just aren't doing it for me. But, I was surprised to see a new GW-5000, the first since the GW-T5030C of 2013 so ordered one straight away. I really like the colour combo, the black with red inner band is very cool. Also, for anyone who had issue with the button press of the regular GW-5000, these are as easy to press as any GW-5610, light and immediate.
> 
> However, and this is a big one. Given the advances Casio have made with negative displays on a few select watches these last few years, I'm hugely disappointed in the terrible old school, largely unreadable except for in perfect direct light display. For a watch that has a Halo effect on Casio's other squares, it's a very strange decision. Oh well...
> 
> View attachment 9430698


Does anyone know where to order this and how much it goes for? I couldn't find it on Rakuten and eBay prices are insane!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## ijob007

MCZK said:


> I haven't been around for a while as I haven't been that interested in a lot of the new releases this year. The Giants of G just aren't doing it for me. But, I was surprised to see a new GW-5000, the first since the GW-T5030C of 2013 so ordered one straight away. I really like the colour combo, the black with red inner band is very cool. Also, for anyone who had issue with the button press of the regular GW-5000, these are as easy to press as any GW-5610, light and immediate.
> 
> However, and this is a big one. Given the advances Casio have made with negative displays on a few select watches these last few years, I'm hugely disappointed in the terrible old school, largely unreadable except for in perfect direct light display. For a watch that has a Halo effect on Casio's other squares, it's a very strange decision. Oh well...
> 
> View attachment 9430634
> 
> 
> View attachment 9430642
> 
> 
> View attachment 9430658
> 
> 
> View attachment 9430666
> 
> 
> View attachment 9430674
> 
> 
> View attachment 9430682
> 
> 
> View attachment 9430690
> 
> 
> View attachment 9430698


Thanks for this. I've ordered mine through Rakuten Watch Shop and shipping date should be tomorrow. Where did u manage to get yours from early?

Thanks also for the honest review of the negative display.

Hope I won't be disappointed with it!

Did you use the illumination in any of those pics so the display would appear bright?

Thanks

-----------------------------
Sent from the back of Michael Caine's Mini Cooper S, Italy. Holding on for dear life...


----------



## Quadka

ijob007 said:


> Thanks for this. I've ordered mine through Rakuten Watch Shop and shipping date should be tomorrow. Where did u manage to get yours from early?
> 
> Thanks also for the honest review of the negative display.
> 
> Hope I won't be disappointed with it!
> 
> Did you use the illumination in any of those pics so the display would appear bright?
> 
> Thanks
> 
> -----------------------------
> Sent from the back of Michael Caine's Mini Cooper S, Italy. Holding on for dear life...


Illumination would make the screen look blue-green. It looks like all other negative m5610's, which look awesome from certain angles and very dim from other angles.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ijob007

Awesome










Not so awesome










When it's on the wrist the best view looks to be from below as shown in the Awesome pic above.



-----------------------------
Sent from the back of Michael Caine's Mini Cooper S, Italy. Holding on for dear life...


----------



## ijob007

Video here






-----------------------------
Sent from the back of Michael Caine's Mini Cooper S, Italy. Holding on for dear life...


----------



## dwarnecke11

Just ordered a GW-5000. I went back and forth between the GW-5000 and Frogman GWF-1000, as it was listed on eBay at just over $400. Tempting, but at the end of the day it would just be too big for me to wear comfortably. GW-5000 should be here in a few weeks!


----------



## vulcan_innova

With my BMW Piston watch holder


----------



## MCZK

ijob007 said:


> Thanks for this. I've ordered mine through Rakuten Watch Shop and shipping date should be tomorrow. Where did u manage to get yours from early?
> 
> Thanks also for the honest review of the negative display.
> 
> Hope I won't be disappointed with it!
> 
> Did you use the illumination in any of those pics so the display would appear bright?
> 
> Thanks
> 
> -----------------------------
> Sent from the back of Michael Caine's Mini Cooper S, Italy. Holding on for dear life...


Thanks. I live in Tokyo so they just shipped it as soon as it became available. I usually receive items the next day.

I just used some reflection to pick out the display, I was trying to show both sides of the coin. I don't think you will be disappointed as long as you're ok with Casio's average neg display. Some are, some aren't. I'm not disappointed in the watch, but I am disappointed in Casio's lack of thought in what could have been achieved in a watch like this.


----------



## MCZK

ijob007 said:


> Awesome
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not so awesome
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When it's on the wrist the best view looks to be from below as shown in the Awesome pic above.
> 
> 
> 
> -----------------------------
> Sent from the back of Michael Caine's Mini Cooper S, Italy. Holding on for dear life...


Yeah, as I said, I was trying to capture both an ideal light and a poor lighting angle so that anyone thinking about spending their money can make a more informed decision.
For the awesome pic, it's not really to do with the angle, I just reflected some ambient light onto the display to show it at its best.


----------



## Wakamatsu

My phone camera was being a jerk. While I was trying to get it to work, I accidentally sat on my new acquisition! No thanks to me, the 5000 wasn't hurt.


----------



## banderor




----------



## WES51

I must say, I find myself at odds with this latest (or any subsequent) creative version of this watch.

For me the biggest appeal of the original GW5000 is it's stand alone exclusivity and how perfectly it commemorates Casio's successful G-Shock concept in a well balanced humble, yet highly elegant manner. 

In comparison, the new looks feel over styled and over commercialized.


----------



## WES51

... and please don't get me wrong, I absolutely love many customized versions of this watch, IF it is done on an individual basis BY customers.

But as far as THIS watch goes, INHO, there shall BE only ONE version offered from Casio.

I'm afraid, if Casio will start offering too many versions of this watch, then the originality and exclusivity, that much of the GW5000's appeal is built on might suffer.


----------



## WES51

e.g. Casio could offer a variety of (GW5000 high quality) bezel and straps combinations to be purchased SEPARATELY, but there can be only ONE GW5000.


----------



## Jasabor

WES51 said:


> ... and please don't get me wrong, I absolutely love many customized versions of this watch, IF it is done on an individual basis BY customers.
> 
> But as far as THIS watch goes, INHO, there shall BE only ONE version offered from Casio.
> 
> I'm afraid, if Casio will start offering too many versions of this watch, then the originality and exclusivity, that much of the GW5000's appeal is built on might suffer.


Agree with you. Don't get me wrong,the GW-5000HR is a absolute good looking G,no doubt. But in my eyes,it looks like a regular 5610 with a negative screen. The 'normal' 5000 has a great design. One look at it and you knows its a 5000. 
The new HR is still a 5000,but not as handsome as his brother. If i was in the market for a GW-5000,i would choose the GW-5000. Not the HR. As you stated,there is only one 5000. I think Casio made a mistake by choosing the appearance of the 5610 for the 5000. But maybe they don't want the 5000B to be alive again.


----------



## banderor




----------



## banderor




----------



## dwarnecke11

Three G-Shocks in two months! I'm hooked!


----------



## banderor




----------



## JohnQFord

Just in from London.


----------



## Time4Playnow

I was looking at this thread, and somehow it seems I have not posted my 5000HR here, so I thought I should. Love the looks of this one, quite different from the 5000-1JF. ;-)






Jasabor said:


> Agree with you. Don't get me wrong,the GW-5000HR is a absolute good looking G,no doubt. But in my eyes,it looks like a regular 5610 with a negative screen. The 'normal' 5000 has a great design. One look at it and you knows its a 5000.





Jasabor said:


> The new HR is still a 5000,but not as handsome as his brother. If i was in the market for a GW-5000,i would choose the GW-5000. Not the HR. As you stated,there is only one 5000. I think Casio made a mistake by choosing the appearance of the 5610 for the 5000. But maybe they don't want the 5000B to be alive again.




When I first saw photos of the 5000HR, I too was disappointed that it looked like a regular 5610 instead of having a dial layout like the 5000-1JF.

After receiving it though, my thoughts are:

- it is a very handsome watch! In its own way. I think both it and the 5000-1JF are very handsome. If I could own only one of these two, it would likely be the 5000-1JF. (but I'm glad I have both - and highly recommend the HR as well!) ;-)
- now that I have it, in a way I'm glad Casio did not choose the same dial layout as on the 5000-1JF. This way, the 5000 still has that uniqueness.... 
- I don't mind at all that the 5000HR "looks like" a 5610 from the top. As we know, with the 5000, it's all about the owner knowing how special it is...since any non-watch person will think it's a $40 watch. Well the same with the 5000HR - the owner knows what a gem it is, even if others don't.
- the 5000 and 5000HR have more or less opposite looks, with good results. The 5000 is a great daily wearer, for nearly any purpose or occasion. The 5000HR has a bit of a sleeker look to it, & one that lends itself well to being worn with, say, a leather jacket and motorcycle.
- absolutely love the red highlights as done on the 5000HR -- just as I love the LACK of color highlights on the 5000!! 

For those who love the 5000-1JF, strongly recommend you see a 5000HR in person before rendering your final judgment on it. :-!


----------



## JohnQFord

Time4Playnow said:


> I was looking at this thread, and somehow it seems I have not posted my 5000HR here, so I thought I should. Love the looks of this one, quite different from the 5000-1JF. ;-)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When I first saw photos of the 5000HR, I too was disappointed that it looked like a regular 5610 instead of having a dial layout like the 5000-1JF.
> 
> After receiving it though, my thoughts are:
> 
> - it is a very handsome watch! In its own way. I think both it and the 5000-1JF are very handsome. If I could own only one of these two, it would likely be the 5000-1JF. (but I'm glad I have both - and highly recommend the HR as well!) ;-)
> - now that I have it, in a way I'm glad Casio did not choose the same dial layout as on the 5000-1JF. This way, the 5000 still has that uniqueness....
> - I don't mind at all that the 5000HR "looks like" a 5610 from the top. As we know, with the 5000, it's all about the owner knowing how special it is...since any non-watch person will think it's a $40 watch. Well the same with the 5000HR - the owner knows what a gem it is, even if others don't.
> - the 5000 and 5000HR have more or less opposite looks, with good results. The 5000 is a great daily wearer, for nearly any purpose or occasion. The 5000HR has a bit of a sleeker look to it, & one that lends itself well to being worn with, say, a leather jacket and motorcycle.
> - absolutely love the red highlights as done on the 5000HR -- just as I love the LACK of color highlights on the 5000!!
> 
> For those who love the 5000-1JF, strongly recommend you see a 5000HR in person before rendering your final judgment on it. :-!


Thought I'd throw your own side-by-side photo in there for clarification. :think:


----------



## LiquidTurbo

Just checking in, new here, I wrote a review of the GW-5000 in the reviews part of the Casio forum. Go check it out! Loving this watch so far. Upgraded from a GWM-5610!

























Absolutely awesome watch. I put my old GWM-5610 on a Leatherman Tread multitool, so it serves a different function now


----------



## LiquidTurbo

Sorry for the huge images, can't figure out how to edit the post?

Edit: Figured it out. Thanks JohnQFord!


----------



## octavian90

LiquidTurbo said:


> Just checking in, new here, I wrote a review of the GW-5000 in the reviews part of the Casio forum. Go check it out! Loving this watch so far. Upgraded from a GWM-5610!
> 
> View attachment 9776538
> 
> 
> View attachment 9776546
> 
> 
> View attachment 9777066
> 
> 
> Absolutely awesome watch. I put my old GWM-5610 on a Leatherman Tread multitool, so it serves a different function now
> 
> View attachment 9777074


Nice, I've been considering a 5600 for physical activities - what's the advantage with the 5000?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Time4Playnow

octavian90 said:


> Nice, I've been considering a 5600 for physical activities - what's the advantage with the 5000?
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Not sure the 5000 has any real 'advantage' for physical activities. Its stopwatch and timer are pretty much the same as on the 5600. The 5600 might even have the advantage for such activities because of its lighter weight. (non-steel case) And, with the 5600 you can also see the current time while in timer and stopwatch mode - can't do this on the 5000.

The advantage of the 5000 comes not from its use for physical activity necessarily, but from its heritage and its quality. The writeup below might help with this... ;-)

"_For the exact opposite of value, but for true excessive watch nerd pleasure, I'll introduce the Japan-only GW-5000__, which is a modern tribute to the very first G-Shock model, the DW5000, which came to market in 1983. The $325 GW-5000 looks like any $40 "square" G you can buy at Wal-Mart, and that's its beauty. Only the wearer knows it has a metal case, a DLC'd screwdown caseback, solar and atomic features and a softer resin case and band. Is it overpriced? Of course. Is it awesome in its ridiculousness? Of course. Non-watch people will think you are an idiot for paying over $300 for a plain G-Shock that you have to order from Japan. But that's why they are non-watch people_." ---- From "Worn & Wound," April 2014

Speaking of the 5000......I had ordered some bullbars, thinking I would put some on the 5000. I put them on there, but....did not like the result at all. I was surprised, as I LIKE the bullbars on the 5600E, and even on the 5000HR! But not on the 5000-1JF!! It took away from that clean-looking face, and I just couldn't do it. So I removed them.

I think it looks perfect just like this!! :-!


----------



## Fujoor

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lazysquare

Switched off the radio sync a couple of months ago to see how accurate this thing is. I've been wearing the watch 24hrs a day, except in the shower, and a conservative calculation shows it loses under 3 seconds. 3 seconds... a year. My seiko SKX lost 18 secs a day, making this over 2000 times more accurate.

It will gain time at a much faster rate than 3secs a year when off the wrist, but haven't measured that properly because i'm enjoying wearing it too much! Other g-shocks i've had seem to have around a 3-5secs a month increase in speed when off the wrist due to the decreased temperature. Depends on body and ambient temp though I guess.

Accuracy nerd out


----------



## kevio

Shared this picture on the WRUW thread a few days ago and figured that I might as well share it here too.

**


----------



## avinashvarma94

After months of religiously following this thread, I finally ordered one this week. Now starts the waiting game.


----------



## sq01

I don't know why people don't like the new GW-5000HR. I think it looks awesome on wrist.


----------



## eljimberino

Don't think anyone is saying they don't like it. I tried one on at Kansai Airport - looked great. But if you don't already have an original you won't know what the fuss is about.


----------



## Time4Playnow

sq01 said:


> View attachment 10100490
> 
> I don't know why people don't like the new GW-5000HR. I think it looks awesome on wrist.


I agree! I think both it and the original version look awesome on the wrist, each in their own way!!


----------



## Fullers1845

Still my favorite digital watch.


----------



## Time4Playnow

bmdaia said:


> It's not a 5000. 5K is a cult following. Nothing else compares. Except a 5000B. Of course!


Whhhaaaaaaatttttt?????? :think:

Of course the GW-5000HR IS a 5000. What are you talking about?? And IMO, the 5000HR looks way better, hands-down, than the 5000B.


----------



## sq01

Time4Playnow said:


> Whhhaaaaaaatttttt?????? :think:
> 
> Of course the GW-5000HR IS a 5000. What are you talking about?? And IMO, the 5000HR looks way better, hands-down, than the 5000B.


Thank you! That fanatic..

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## jascolli

I'm new to G Shock but I think I'm going to order a GW 5000 and not mess around. 

Sent from my HTC6545LVW using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnQFord

jascolli said:


> I'm new to G Shock but I think I'm going to order a GW 5000 and not mess around.
> 
> Sent from my HTC6545LVW using Tapatalk


Here's the best deal on Rakuten right now. Another seller [Menet] is around $231 but adds shipping [$20 to $24] to that.

These guys are reliable, include shipping, & give a points bonus roughly equal to 10% of the purchase price. I sent you a PM covering it.


----------



## messyGarage

First time wearing the 5000 today

Purchased early this year (March IIRC) along with the bracelet.... and never worn [insert facepalm here]

Today with the excuse of my birthday, on the wrist (but on strap, I'll keep the bracelet for a "dressy event" :-d, it's just too beautiful)


















cheers


----------



## Jasabor

Facepalm inserted...... Happy birthday and wear that thing more often,please. b-)


----------



## Fullers1845

Now with Bullbars... b-)


----------



## Butch_Coolidge

This is the coolest Casio I have ever owned. I have one that I found about 25 years ago. It was speckled with paint, so probably owned by a regular guy. It was my daily driver for many years. Currently the plastic around the face is completely peeled off, and the strap is cracked. It still keeps excellent time, and I have never changed the battery. I honestly don't know why they are not still sold everywhere. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## eccozz

Is that japan made? 

Sent from my HUAWEI GRA-UL00 using Tapatalk


----------



## phil evans

a great deal then - mine from amazon 7/29/2014 was $318; they have come down in price - a lot.


----------



## il Pirati

I'm in!!








Came out of the box with a full charge, spot on time. Beautiful. Not as weighty as I anticipated, but much more substantial than my 5610. Combi bracelet should arrive tomorrow.


----------



## hamsterdams

Ebay seller just accepted my offer. Got a really good deal, brand new $195 shipped. Japanese seller, good ratings, and has watches that are 50x the price up for sale, so I figured what the hell. Had been up for less than an hour, so I knew I had to act quickly. Been lusting after one of these since I opened this thread - it was kind of an impulse purchase but no regrets!


----------



## romseyman

Love my GW5000. Some day even decided to buy a second one.


----------



## cat of a different coat

Welp, I'm in. After much deliberation I've ordered a GW-5000 from Premium Japan through Amazon. I have a collection of low and mid-tier mechnical watches -- my favorite being JDM seiko (the SARB035 and the SARB017). About a year ago, I bought a DW-5600, kind of halfway as a joke, and I loved it. Then I bought a GW-5610, fell in love with solar/atomic, and it's kind of become my go-to in all situations except for when a 'dress watch' is required'. So here I am, compulsed to have the best g-shock square on the market today. With the GW-5000 and the SARB035, I think all of my other watches will be spending a lot of time in the box.

Thanks for all of the good information -- been lurking for a while.


----------



## Spyharpy

Got mine in last week. Very pleased with the color scheme.


----------



## Mmpaste

Try as I might, I've yet to find information on the backlight of this watch. Is it an EL style, LED or just a tiny little bulb? And where, for pete's sake do you find the combi bracelet for sale? Thanks folks.


----------



## il Pirati

Got the combo bracelet at tixtox


----------



## exc-hulk




----------



## cat of a different coat

Well, I've had the GW-5000 for a few days now, after having the ubitquous GW-5610 for quite some time and having a lot of experience with it.

I could write an adequate review in two words: "Worth it!".


The fit and finish on this watch is just spectacular, it truly feels like a premium product.


----------



## erebus

Just got the combi bracelet for my GW-5000! I am pretty impressed with the fit, finish, comfort and overall aesthetics. Takes it up another notch for sure!


----------



## romseyman

Have a nice weekend all ;-)


----------



## Fullers1845

^Great shot!


----------



## romseyman

Fullers1845 said:


> ^Great shot!


Thanks


----------



## hamsterdams

Had to wait 3 weeks but it finally arrived! At $195 shipped I guess I can't complain. So happy with the purchase.

Surprisingly a lot more comfortable than my 5600. Maybe it's the softer resin. You can tell the overall quality difference right away.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Time4Playnow

Picked up my GW-5000 no. 2. One of the few g-shocks I own where I wanted a duplicate as a backup. Great watch!

* Pic is from wornandwound.com:


----------



## Mmpaste

So many choices. Like what I chose. Can be found for ultimately less than $msrp but still spendy for what it is. Love my new GW5000! Still, I want the Rangeman but opted for this first.


----------



## harald-hans




----------



## hamsterdams

So I was cleaning off my screen today and I thought I noticed a minuscule little ding. As it turns out, it appears to be a tiny spec of dust under the glass, right above the 2nd seconds number.

It is pretty much unnoticeable unless at a certain angle, as I would have caught it when it arrived. Although I haven't tried, I probably can't even capture it in a photo tbh. However now that I know, it will probably stick in the back of my mind forever.

Is there anything I can do about this? I've had the watch for about a 2-3 weeks and bought from an eBay seller in Japan, so I don't know if the trouble of going through that process would be worth it (if there even is a solution that way).

Any thoughts? Could I send it directly to Casio as a last resort?

Edit: Actually I did manage to get a pic. You can see it right above the 2.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fullers1845

^I'm pretty sure you can just unscrew the case back, take out the module, and dust off the inside of the crystal. There may be a YouTube video with a step-by-step.


----------



## hamsterdams

Fullers1845 said:


> ^I'm pretty sure you can just unscrew the case back, take out the module, and dust off the inside of the crystal. There may be a YouTube video with a step-by-step.


Okay, I see. I didn't realize that there are essentially two separate screens, the one that is on the display of the module and another that's attached to the bezel that the solar panel is on. I thought that the glass that I'm seeing was all one piece.

Still don't want to really fiddle around with it at all, since I'm kinda clumsy and don't have much knowledge. High chance it comes out worse than it is now lol. However, it looks like I may have no choice. Maybe I can take it in somewhere?


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Never thought I would be posting here


----------



## BlackTie

Hi guys,

I removed the bezel today to change the strap, so I've noticed loads of marks which I couldn't remove with a microfibre cloth. Didn't want to insist to much though as I was afraid that the dirt might be abrasive and scratch the glass.. 
Shall I just use water and soap or is there any product that might help?
Thanks for your advice!

Cheerio!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## NoCountryForOldWatches

Just got my GW-5000-1JF. I've had a GW-5600J for a while, which I like, but I've always wished it could show the day and date at the same time. The GW-5000-1JF does this, and I also like the heft of the watch and the screw back. But I'm unclear what DLC is or what I'm supposed to notice about it. It's some sort of coating I gather, but the watch case looks like plastic to me, almost the same as any other G-Shock.


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Teaming up with the latest Quad Sensor Navy Gulfmaster


----------



## il Pirati

NoCountryForOldWatches said:


> Just got my GW-5000-1JF. I've had a GW-5600J for a while, which I like, but I've always wished it could show the day and date at the same time. The GW-5000-1JF does this, and I also like the heft of the watch and the screw back. But I'm unclear what DLC is or what I'm supposed to notice about it. It's some sort of coating I gather, but the watch case looks like plastic to me, almost the same as any other G-Shock.












That beautiful finish on the steel?? That's DLC. The plastic is just the bezel. The case is stainless steel with the black DLC.
Other Gs have a composite case with a stamped case back.


----------



## NoCountryForOldWatches

il Pirati said:


> That beautiful finish on the steel?? That's DLC. The plastic is just the bezel. The case is stainless steel with the black DLC.
> Other Gs have a composite case with a stamped case back.


Oh, I see. So basically just the back and the buttons are DLC.

It's a nice watch in any case. Haven't been able to get it to sync yet, but probably need to be in a better location. Once I can confirm it syncs, I can resign myself to keeping it.


----------



## il Pirati

NoCountryForOldWatches said:


> Oh, I see. So basically just the back and the buttons are DLC.
> 
> It's a nice watch in any case. Haven't been able to get it to sync yet, but probably need to be in a better location. Once I can confirm it syncs, I can resign myself to keeping it.


No, the entire case is DLC'd. If you were to remove the plastic bezel you would find a steel case that is all black DLC.


----------



## NoCountryForOldWatches

il Pirati said:


> No, the entire case is DLC'd. If you were to remove the plastic bezel you would find a steel case that is all black DLC.


Ah, OK. Thanks.


----------



## Fullers1845

il Pirati said:


> No, the entire case is DLC'd. If you were to remove the plastic bezel you would find a steel case that is all black DLC.


Like this:


----------



## NoCountryForOldWatches

Looks nice without the plastic. Almost like you could put a metal band on it and wear it like that.


----------



## BlackTie

Hey guys,

Do you have any idea if there's any possible way/ combination of buttons to go back to *Time Keeping Mode* from *World Time mode *without having to pass through *Alarm*, *Stopwatch*, *Countdown*? 
This is doing my head in! Grrr!! o|

Otherwise it's the perfectestestest watch...

Cheers!


----------



## Fullers1845

^Sorry, not possible. That's a Timex feature. ;-)


----------



## BlackTie

Thanks!


Fullers1845 said:


> ^Sorry, not possible. That's a Timex feature. ;-)


----------



## Funwith

On my DB-30 (Non G-shock watch) I scroll to another city, and when I press the "Mode" button the watch will immediately go to the standard Time Keeping Mode.


----------



## NoCountryForOldWatches

For anyone who wants to answer: What kind of box/packaging did your gw-5000-1jf come in?


----------



## Fullers1845

^Simple cardboard box. Not very impressive packaging for such an impressive watch.


----------



## avinashvarma94

Count me in!


----------



## watchhimgo

For almost a year now..























My interest has shifted from mechanical watches to G-shocks. My next one will be again a G-shock!


----------



## Dalen

I just placed an order through Amazon on a 5000. It'll be the first g shock I have owned in at least 25 years. Can't wait!


----------



## Fullers1845

GW-5000 Auto EL.


----------



## johnthomas

Count me in! 







I should have pulled the trigger long ago. But it is never too late to have one!


----------



## cat of a different coat

Just saw Tiktox has some more combi bracelets in, not sure if anyone else was waiting on them to get re-stocked like me.

GW-M5600BC Combi Strap, Resin - Tiktox


----------



## il Pirati

I love the bracelet. Really makes the watch special, for me. So comfortable.


----------



## Dalen

first g shock in a long long time


----------



## Dalen

I'm hooked, looking around for the next one!


----------



## Fergfour

Dalen said:


> I'm hooked, looking around for the next one!


Be careful what you wish for. This is what happened to me, (with another one in the mail). There's a GW5000 in there somewhere:


----------



## BlackTie

Both beauty and beast! 









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## zen_

So nice...I don't know why I balked at coughing up the extra coins for so long.


----------



## tse_tse

Beautiful GW 5000s in this thread! Somehow I like to compare this screwback square to cars. Its like a small hatch back with lots of history from a big manufacturer. This small hatch back has most basic bells and whistles yet the engine is not small like the car itself. Big n powerful. V understated. 

It doesnt have loud colors nor scream high performance having a big loud exhuast but for those in the know. It isnt simple. Just love the understatedness of this watch!


Sent from my TV using Tapatalk


----------



## TestnDoc

New owner here..Love mine!!


----------



## BlackTie

TestnDoc said:


> New owner here..Love mine!!


Good choice, wear it in good health! 

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## bmdaia

So true! Nothing else like the 5000. Nothing. No Rolex compares to it's bestiality. No Tuna compares to it's beauty. The 5000 stands alone. Incomparable. Indomitable. There simply is nothing else like it at all.



BlackTie said:


> Both beauty and beast!


----------



## bmdaia

I suppose if the GW5000-1JF was $10,000 we would just have to pony up. Once you "get it" there is no going back. The GW5000 truly is a phenomenon.



bmdaia said:


> So true! Nothing else like the 5000. Nothing. No Rolex compares to it's bestiality. No Tuna compares to it's beauty. The 5000 stands alone. Incomparable. Indomitable. There simply is nothing else like it at all.


----------



## bmdaia

The bracelet itself is a marvel. $2K Rolex bracelets are less well put together; at least the stamped clasp versions anyway. I can't say enough about this watch. The Swiss units all have their place, but this always winds up on my wrist. A constant companion 



il Pirati said:


> I love the bracelet. Really makes the watch special, for me. So comfortable.


----------



## aalin13

Finally got the bracelet, this really completes the GW-5000, absolutely the best G-Shock for me. The bracelet is so comfortable, and the hard plastic feels nicer in summer as it doesn't stick to my skin. Should've gotten this earlier, I'm now positive that this is the only G-Shock I need in my life


----------



## BlackTie

bmdaia said:


> The bracelet itself is a marvel. $2K Rolex bracelets are less well put together; at least the stamped clasp versions anyway. I can't say enough about this watch. The Swiss units all have their place, but this always winds up on my wrist. A constant companion


Oh God aye! Couldn't have said it better!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## BlackTie

Here's the paradox: my girlfriend offered me the watch. This was the ultimate present for me, so of course, I was over the moon! That was 4 months ago. I love it so much! So I've my wee daily habits: every evening before going to bed I'm wiping it throughly with a cloth backwards and forwards, then carefully dispose it to its own wee spot (the same every night). Now, she's taking the piss: " darling, you've developed persistent intrusion of unwanted thoughts and obsessions and you're unable to stop'em. FFsake, it's just a watch". Then she laughs for half an hour. Is it really smith wrong with me?? 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## oldspice

BlackTie said:


> Here's the paradox: my girlfriend offered me the watch. This was the ultimate present for me, so of course, I was over the moon! That was 4 months ago. I love it so much! So I've my wee daily habits: every evening before going to bed I'm wiping it throughly with a cloth backwards and forwards, then carefully dispose it to its own wee spot (the same every night). Now, she's taking the piss: " darling, you've developed persistent intrusion of unwanted thoughts and obsessions and you're unable to stop'em. FFsake, it's just a watch". Then she laughs for half an hour. Is it really smith wrong with me??
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


I'm going to do you a huge favor for your relationship. Send me the watch and I'll take good care of it. Now, you won't obsess over it before bedtime every night, the girlfriend will stop making fun of you and laughing for 30 minutes, and your watch will be in good hands. It's a win-win-win!


----------



## BlackTie

oldspice said:


> I'm going to do you a huge favor for your relationship. Send me the watch and I'll take good care of it. Now, you won't obsess over it before bedtime every night, the girlfriend will stop making fun of you and laughing for 30 minutes, and your watch will be in good hands. It's a win-win-win!


Never!!!! 

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Medic1013

This is definitely a G-Shock classic.


----------



## KarelVdD

Just got it today.
Picked it up from a collector who never wore it. He had it for 6 months or so. Looks brand new idd.
The strap really is different from all other G's. Better than on my DW-5000SL, softer than on a Frogman too.
The screen looks a lot nicer than the more classic one on the DW-5000SL.









Verstuurd vanaf mijn SM-G920F met Tapatalk


----------



## Dalen

on vavcation


----------



## cat of a different coat

So the combi bracelet finally arrived, and I can't seem to get it on. I took the resin off, and it looks like it will fit, but I just can't get the springbar in both sides at once, it's almost like the plastic from the end link is too thick.

Could I have gotten the wrong combi bracelet? I ordered this one: https://www.tiktox.com/gw-m5600bc-combi-strap.html

Is there some kind of trick to doing this?


----------



## EXCALIBUR1

cat of a different coat said:


> So the combi bracelet finally arrived, and I can't seem to get it on. I took the resin off, and it looks like it will fit, but I just can't get the springbar in both sides at once, it's almost like the plastic from the end link is too thick.
> 
> Could I have gotten the wrong combi bracelet? I ordered this one: https://www.tiktox.com/gw-m5600bc-combi-strap.html
> 
> Is there some kind of trick to doing this?


Try some of the hints I posted in this thread: Installing a Combi Bracelet on a GW5000 Hints. Good luck.

Update: In rereading your post, I see you already took off the resin. That should make installation easier. You bought the correct Combi Bracelet. Be patient and stay with it.


----------



## aalin13

cat of a different coat said:


> So the combi bracelet finally arrived, and I can't seem to get it on. I took the resin off, and it looks like it will fit, but I just can't get the springbar in both sides at once, it's almost like the plastic from the end link is too thick.
> 
> Could I have gotten the wrong combi bracelet? I ordered this one: https://www.tiktox.com/gw-m5600bc-combi-strap.html
> 
> Is there some kind of trick to doing this?


I bought the same one from tiktox as well, and had no problem with the installation. I did switch to the thinner springbar that came with the bracelet though, the original ones are too thick

Also, you'll need to use your springbar tool to guide the springbar into the slot by wiggling it around and pulling on it, the bars don't fall naturally into their slot


----------



## cat of a different coat

I did finally get it in, I ended up shaving down a bit of the bottom parts of the endlinks that conflict with the screw-in caseback. Not sure if I really needed to do this, but it's not loose or anything now, and now that it's on, I doubt I'll ever take it off.


At first I was kind of underwhelmed, but after wearing for a while I think it's an amazing upgrade.


----------



## Gerry.GEG

So, just got this from another member. 

Funny how geeky we have to be to see the differences in this model vs. a $50 G' that looks identical to the uninitiated. First couple of hour, I love it.


----------



## Fergfour

I was on a business trip this week and decided to wear the GW5000 during most of the meetings. One of my coworkers mentioned in a side conversation I'm a watch nut. The next day one of the folks we were visiting came over to me and said "I heard you were a watch guy but I see you're wearing sort of a wimpy watch", his exact word. I debated with myself how to respond to this a55hat. I decided to go the educational route and take off the watch, let him get a closer look at it, the DLC, talk about the functions, etc. I explained I appreciate all watches but don't prejudge anything. He was the typical follow the herd, status symbol watch guy, "I have an Omega this, [insert fancy brand here] that", and so on, and also said they are expensive to maintain, service, etc. He didn't seem excited or happy about it them though. It seemed more of the view of acquiring watches that everyone else says are the best. I hate that. If there's no happiness involved like I get with the simple GW5000 then I'm not wasting money on it just so I can post in some forum and say, "look I got my Rolex too, I belong now".


----------



## BlackTie

Fergfour said:


> I was on a business trip this week and decided to wear the GW5000 during most of the meetings. One of my coworkers mentioned in a side conversation I'm a watch nut. The next day one of the folks we were visiting came over to me and said "I heard you were a watch guy but I see you're wearing sort of a wimpy watch", his exact word. I debated with myself how to respond to this a55hat. I decided to go the educational route and take off the watch, let him get a closer look at it, the DLC, talk about the functions, etc. I explained I appreciate all watches but don't prejudge anything. He was the typical follow the herd, status symbol watch guy, "I have an Omega this, [insert fancy brand here] that", and so on, and also said they are expensive to maintain, service, etc. He didn't seem excited or happy about it them though. It seemed more of the view of acquiring watches that everyone else says are the best. I hate that. If there's no happiness involved like I get with the simple GW5000 then I'm not wasting money on it just so I can post in some forum and say, "look I got my Rolex too, I belong now".


Your wimpy watch is 10 times more precise and more beautiful than a 5 to 25k Rolex.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Black5

Fergfour said:


> I was on a business trip this week and decided to wear the GW5000 during most of the meetings. One of my coworkers mentioned in a side conversation I'm a watch nut. The next day one of the folks we were visiting came over to me and said "I heard you were a watch guy but I see you're wearing sort of a wimpy watch", his exact word. I debated with myself how to respond to this a55hat. I decided to go the educational route and take off the watch, let him get a closer look at it, the DLC, talk about the functions, etc. I explained I appreciate all watches but don't prejudge anything. He was the typical follow the herd, status symbol watch guy, "I have an Omega this, [insert fancy brand here] that", and so on, and also said they are expensive to maintain, service, etc. He didn't seem excited or happy about it them though. It seemed more of the view of acquiring watches that everyone else says are the best. I hate that. If there's no happiness involved like I get with the simple GW5000 then I'm not wasting money on it just so I can post in some forum and say, "look I got my Rolex too, I belong now".


He is a rude, arrogant, obnoxious douche.

Don't do business with him any more.

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## Fergfour

Granted he was sort of trying to be funny, as he seems to enjoy telling bad jokes, but it was obvious his first impression was "toy/plastic/digital/Casio". In about 2 seconds in fast motion I was thinking: No one says such things of a GW5000. If this was the middle ages I would have taken off my gauntlet and slapped him silly. Then it was: he just is ignorant, he simply hasn't been exposed to the GW5000. Then it was: he's a watch snob, all he knows is what he's been told of the 'must have' prestige automatics. Then it was: yes he is a douche for insulting a fellow watch mans watch. Something more appropriate would have been "hey what are you wearing there today?". Then it was: well, since he's so narrow minded I need to school his ass on the history of Casio, Gshocks, diamond like coating, solar, atomic, etc. If he runs back to his limited world then whatever. I proudly wore the GW5000 for 3 straight days of conference room meetings. She served me admirably and I defended her to the best of my ability.


----------



## EXCALIBUR1

Fergfour said:


> Granted he was sort of trying to be funny, as he seems to enjoy telling bad jokes, but it was obvious his first impression was "toy/plastic/digital/Casio". In about 2 seconds in fast motion I was thinking: No one says such things of a GW5000. If this was the middle ages I would have taken off my gauntlet and slapped him silly. Then it was: he just is ignorant, he simply hasn't been exposed to the GW5000. Then it was: he's a watch snob, all he knows is what he's been told of the 'must have' prestige automatics. Then it was: yes he is a douche for insulting a fellow watch mans watch. Something more appropriate would have been "hey what are you wearing there today?". Then it was: well, since he's so narrow minded I need to school his ass on the history of Casio, Gshocks, diamond like coating, solar, atomic, etc. If he runs back to his limited world then whatever. I proudly wore the GW5000 for 3 straight days of conference room meetings. She served me admirably and I defended her to the best of my ability.


Hang in there with your GW5000-1JF. Us citizens are behind you 100% all the way.









BTW, this is the watch I wear to Board Meetings: my 1982 Casio DW1000, the predecessor to the G-Shock.


----------



## oldspice

Dag gummit, you guys. Seriously. I couldn't stand being left out of the cool kids club, so, in a moment of weakness and non-adequate caffeine levels (hadn't fully enjoyed my first cup yet), I pulled the trigger. Should be here Monday. 

That's it, I can go no higher up the "square" chain. I fear my lowly DW-5600s will be relegated to the watch box forever more. Heck, my GW-M5610 may just sit on the window sill, soaking up rays for the foreseeable future! 

Anyway, I hate you. I hate you all! And I mean that in the nicest way possible. :-d


----------



## cuthbert

Fergfour said:


> Granted he was sort of trying to be funny, as he seems to enjoy telling bad jokes, but it was obvious his first impression was "toy/plastic/digital/Casio". In about 2 seconds in fast motion I was thinking: No one says such things of a GW5000. If this was the middle ages I would have taken off my gauntlet and slapped him silly. Then it was: he just is ignorant, he simply hasn't been exposed to the GW5000. Then it was: he's a watch snob, all he knows is what he's been told of the 'must have' prestige automatics. Then it was: yes he is a douche for insulting a fellow watch mans watch. Something more appropriate would have been "hey what are you wearing there today?". Then it was: well, since he's so narrow minded I need to school his ass on the history of Casio, Gshocks, diamond like coating, solar, atomic, etc. If he runs back to his limited world then whatever. I proudly wore the GW5000 for 3 straight days of conference room meetings. She served me admirably and I defended her to the best of my ability.


 The explanation is simple: the guy probably wears a Rolex. Personally I prefer mechanical watches of any price (from Vostok to Omega) but in the end I enjoy metal G shocks because I think they are important in history of watchmaking, probably the only quartz watches that warm my heart and open my wallet. However, you guys made me do it:







I have an incoming GW5000...and I hope it's as good as you guys say.


----------



## kevio

oldspice said:


> Dag gummit, you guys. Seriously. I couldn't stand being left out of the cool kids club, so, in a moment of weakness and non-adequate caffeine levels (hadn't fully enjoyed my first cup yet), I pulled the trigger. Should be here Monday.
> 
> That's it, I can go no higher up the "square" chain. I fear my lowly DW-5600s will be relegated to the watch box forever more. Heck, my GW-M5610 may just sit on the window sill, soaking up rays for the foreseeable future!
> 
> Anyway, I hate you. I hate you all! And I mean that in the nicest way possible. :-d


You won't regret it and in fact, you'll be asking yourself why you didn't get it sooner! At least that was my reaction after the first week of ownership.


----------



## cuthbert

kevio said:


> You won't regret it and in fact, you'll be asking yourself why you didn't get it sooner! At least that was my reaction after the first week of ownership.


Why I didn't get it sooner? I mostly collect vintage G shocks, I've a 5200, a 5400, two 5700, three 5600Cs but also a new 5600E, the difference in quality between the old and the current models are abysmal, so my interests for G shocks has always been for the ones of the 80s, I hate the fact the new ones have straps that can't be uncoiled, for instance. BTW, is the strap of the 5000 pliable enough to get the watch on the table?


----------



## oldspice

kevio said:


> You won't regret it and in fact, you'll be asking yourself why you didn't get it sooner! At least that was my reaction after the first week of ownership.


Yeah, really looking forward to seeing what all the fuss is about. We'll see tomorrow!


----------



## oldspice

cuthbert said:


> <snip>BTW, is the strap of the 5000 pliable enough to get the watch on the table?</snip?


I don't think so - I have a GW-5000 strap on my GW-M5610 and it doesn't lay flat. That said, the strap is much more supple and pliable than the stock GW-M5610 strap - and that strap is a few steps above the strap found on the DW-5600s.


----------



## ccm123

Got mine in January and loving it.








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fergfour

I could care less if I can lay a watch flat on a table. It's either on my wrist or in the case.


----------



## kevio

cuthbert said:


> Why I didn't get it sooner? I mostly collect vintage G shocks, I've a 5200, a 5400, two 5700, three 5600Cs but also a new 5600E, the difference in quality between the old and the current models are abysmal, so my interests for G shocks has always been for the ones of the 80s, I hate the fact the new ones have straps that can't be uncoiled, for instance. BTW, is the strap of the 5000 pliable enough to get the watch on the table?


Nice collection that you've got. By abysmal, do you mean that the quality of newer G-Shocks are worse because many don't have metal cases?


----------



## cuthbert

kevio said:


> Nice collection that you've got. By abysmal, do you mean that the quality of newer G-Shocks are worse because many don't have metal cases?


Besides the metal case the key factor for me is the quality of the strap: while the old ones had true rubber straps the newer ones feels more plastic one, they are sweaty and leave marks on my skin. They can't be uncoiled because they are stiff AND the shape of the case has changed (they increased the height and width by more or less 2 mm) with the result you can't install a 5600C strap on 5600E (I tried).

The original design allowed more pivotal movement around the lugs:









Even if the 5400 remains more raised than the 5600 (also, the rubber "armour" because it's not really a bezel for me) you can clearly see what I mean, these watches are more comfortable for me to wear.

I just have the 5700 original shroud, but both that original and the Brazilian rubber feels nicer to the touch than the current material of my gold 5600E. Also, perhaps it's my impression but I feel the screen of the 240 module (5200 and 5400) have a a more silvery background and the digits are blacker than the 5600C, that are better than the current E (but I just have the gold version with a champagne dial, so it might an unfair comparison).

In conclusion and in my experience at superficial look the 5600C and the 5600E might look the same watch but in reality they aren't, some cost reductions activities already started with the C series (removal of the serial number, brushed case, better finished A,B, Y cases discontinued) but the switch from C to E was an attempt to create a lower end watch, I am pretty sure in the 80s G shocks weren't very affordable watches, right now an E cost just twice the price of a F105W...I would be curious to know the difference between the original DW 5000 and a model similar to the F105W back in 1983, so far I found out that adjusted to inflation a DW5000 would cost about 15.000 yen or 135 dollars, more than three times the price of a 5600E today, not at GW5000 levels but midway.


----------



## guccimanilla

I absolutely love this watch. It's perfect.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## oldspice

Wow, just wow. This could be the perfect G. Quite a bit more heft than the GW-M5610. Feels GREAT on the wrist! Love the symmetrical and stealthy face. The band is super soft and supple, but I already knew that. Now, I'm debating on whether or not to put the combi on this bad boy or wear it as it was originally intended.....


----------



## Fergfour

I personally like it as is. I feel the combi band is a little too narrow and doesn't match the color of the bezel as much as I'd like. Your mileage may vary though, some swear by the combi on the GW5000. I like the strap so much i bought a spare and put it on another of my squares.



oldspice said:


> Wow, just wow. This could be the perfect G. Quite a bit more heft than the GW-M5610. Feels GREAT on the wrist! Love the symmetrical and stealthy face. The band is super soft and supple, but I already knew that. Now, I'm debating on whether or not to put the combi on this bad boy or wear it as it was originally intended.....


----------



## oldspice

Fergfour said:


> I personally like it as is. I feel the combi band is a little too narrow and doesn't match the color of the bezel as much as I'd like. Your mileage may vary though, some swear by the combi on the GW5000. I like the strap so much i bought a spare and put it on another of my squares.


Yeah, after wearing the 5000 for a couple of hours on the strap, I'd say that's the way to go. I think the combi looks much better on the M5610BC - it matches the color of that bezel better. The 5000 is definitely a lighter black - which I didn't notice until I had it in hand.


----------



## guccimanilla

Has anyone worn this watch with a smart casual, or semi-formal outfit? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fullers1845

^Yes.


----------



## kevio

oldspice said:


> Yeah, after wearing the 5000 for a couple of hours on the strap, I'd say that's the way to go. I think the combi looks much better on the M5610BC - it matches the color of that bezel better. The 5000 is definitely a lighter black - which I didn't notice until I had it in hand.


When I received mine, I wore it on the strap for a few hours but after putting the combi on i loved the extra heft of the watch. Maybe it's because I'm used to the weight of mechanical watches but the GW5000 felt more substantial that way. With the strap it didn't feel special enough. That being said, I've since put the GW5k strap on my two DW5030 and they feel perfect that way as well so I should try the strap on the GW5k again.


----------



## il Pirati

guccimanilla said:


> Has anyone worn this watch with a smart casual, or semi-formal outfit?


Yes. And I'm looking to do so more often. I may be moving my Alpinist in favor of the GW5000 for the more understated but fashionable look.


----------



## cuthbert

guccimanilla said:


> Has anyone worn this watch with a smart casual, or semi-formal outfit?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


This is my 5600C in version smart casual:









Even if it's more colorful than the 5000 it works well with a shirt and jacket as the 5XXX has an austere shape in comparison to other G shocks (a colleague has one of the analogical one and looks ugly IMO), black resin and low profile to the rest.

I would say the 5000 having a pallette of shades of grey would work even better.


----------



## oldspice

guccimanilla said:


> Has anyone worn this watch with a smart casual, or semi-formal outfit?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Not yet, but I will. I've worn all of my Gs in semi-formal to formal settings - heck, on my last business trip, I only wore my GXW-56!


----------



## BlackTie

oldspice said:


> Wow, just wow. This could be the perfect G. Quite a bit more heft than the GW-M5610. Feels GREAT on the wrist! Love the symmetrical and stealthy face. The band is super soft and supple, but I already knew that. Now, I'm debating on whether or not to put the combi on this bad boy or wear it as it was originally intended.....


...and the crowd said: "Com-bi! Com-bi!"

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## cuthbert

BlackTie said:


> ...and the crowd said: "Com-bi! Com-bi!"
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


Talking about the combi bracelet, where is possible to find it at convenient prices?


----------



## kevio

TikTox.com seems to have the best prices for combi and other straps.


----------



## rcorreale

I wear mine on the combi. For me, it's the on/off ease of not hassling with the strap buckle.



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Joeri

Today I had a business meeting with the European board of directors of one of the world's largest logistics companies... and I wore the GW5000 with pride . Fits perfectly with a suit!


----------



## cuthbert

Joeri said:


> Today I had a business meeting with the European board of directors of one of the world's largest logistics companies... and I wore the GW5000 with pride . Fits perfectly with a suit!


Pics of it never happened.



rcorreale said:


> I wear mine on the combi. For me, it's the on/off ease of not hassling with the strap buckle.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Not crazy about the embossing, it is possible to sand it off to get a smoother surface?


----------



## cuthbert

I finally got my parcel from Japan.









There can be only one thing inside:









I joined the GW5000 brotherhood!









First impressions:

1) from a stylistic point of view IMO this watch is a 5600, not a 5000, because of the solar panel around the screen which looks like the grey frame of the 5600.

2) It feels like a NOS G shock from the 80s quality wise, besides the rubber that is not black anymore but a matt dull grey.

3) Low visibility version of the vintage G shocks that had bright 80s colour...here the only think that is not grey is the red under shock resist.

4) I find it interesting that the visual angle for which I can see the time is lower on the new watch than on vintage ones. for instance I need to tilt my wrist when I am typing to see the time, with a module 240 I don't need to.

P.S. the "magic" numbers on the caseback are 201E063G...what do they mean? According to the post I have seen G means 2017 and 063 the 63th day of the year, so the watch should have been manufactured the 4th of March 2017, that is surprising as I bought the watch on ebay the 6th of April and it was delivered today (14th)...but 201E? Should it indicate the factory?


----------



## bmdaia

True the 5000 is a "go anywhere" watch. Slips as easily under Brooks Bro's as it does over neoprene. Nothing else under $10K compares.



Joeri said:


> Today I had a business meeting with the European board of directors of one of the world's largest logistics companies... and I wore the GW5000 with pride . Fits perfectly with a suit!


----------



## guccimanilla

I just realized my DSLR and the 5000 look like father and son. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sakebomb

After one week on the wrist!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Shuutr

Snagged a used one on eBay. Not a steal but less than usual.


----------



## Time4Playnow

Really enjoying the 5000HR also! :-!


----------



## Rippa

Had this for nearly 5 years now


----------



## oldspice

Vacationing and decided to only bring along one watch, the 5000....


----------



## Shuutr

Somewhere in TX this arrived today.


----------



## bmdaia

The HR is a real stunner but I would want black pushers.



Time4Playnow said:


> Really enjoying the 5000HR also!


----------



## bmdaia

Congrats!



Shuutr said:


> Somewhere in TX this arrived today.


----------



## guccimanilla

5000 still going strong, definitely not baby-ing it. Even threw it one time.









Anyone know how to get dirt or dust out of the left side there? It doesn't really go away unless I wash it.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Igor01

Have you tried removing the outer "bezel"? Should be easy enough to wash both the watch module and the bezel by themselves.

I'm still trying to warm up to my GW 5000 but so far it only finds its way to my wrist when I am about to do something way too punishing for any of the mechanical watches in the rotation. I guess the fact that it won't sync time with the radio signal where I live was a big disappointment for me since I bought the 5000 as a watch that will be tough, always on the dot timekeeping-wise and not needing any batteries or any maintenance for several years. It checks most of these boxes but the auto-sync was the biggest feature I was looking forward to. Not the watch's fault, and it syncs fine in less urban arras, but still enough to lessen the excitement for me.


----------



## Pferdeleder

Brand new GW-5000 reporting from ground zero, Tokyo. Purchased mere hours ago.

As I was paying for the bloody thing it crossed my mind.. did I just spend $300 on a plastic watch? Then my conscience came clean as I fawned at its DLC SS case. All is well with the world..


----------



## Gill Bates

Sorry folks, I know it's just me. But I'm just not feeling it. I have a G5600-e that I paid $90 for a while ago. I just received the GW-5000 from Amazon. It was around $280. It seems like basically the same watch. Same functions, same display, etc. Okay, I'm sure that it's built better. But I don't see the value, and I am shipping it back.

You guys are seeing something that I am missing. Just before we part company I will tell the watch: "Sorry, it's not you, it's me!"


----------



## GTR83

Pferdeleder said:


> Brand new GW-5000 reporting from ground zero, Tokyo. Purchased mere hours ago.
> 
> As I was paying for the bloody thing it crossed my mind.. did I just spend $300 on a plastic watch? Then my conscience came clean as I fawned at its DLC SS case. All is well with the world..


I paid $884 for another plastic watch, also with DLC SS screwback... 😜😜😜

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## cuthbert

Gill Bates said:


> Sorry folks, I know it's just me. But I'm just not feeling it. I have a G5600-e that I paid $90 for a while ago. I just received the GW-5000 from Amazon. It was around $280. It seems like basically the same watch. Same functions, same display, etc. * Okay, I'm sure that it's built better. But I don't see the value,* and I am shipping it back.
> 
> You guys are seeing something that I am missing. Just before we part company I will tell the watch: "Sorry, it's not you, it's me!"


If you don't see the value of better quality I don't think we can explain it to you: let's make an example, yesterday I went to visit a Nike shop because I needed a pair of sneakers, I never had basket boots and I thought it would have been a break from my usual shoes. Of course I checked Air Jordan 1s (I am a retro person, I prefer old shoes as well because the modern ones look overdesigned to me and sometimes plain ugly...same thing for newer G shocks)...that day they had released the new metallic red version, that costed 30% more than the standard AJ1.

Seen from far away they look the same, then I touched the leather and the new model had a softer textured leather, the old model (the one sky and dark blue) had a kind of leather that felt plastic and stiff)...then side by side I noticed the new model was slightly taller, the tongue was made on nylon like the original and without the jumping man. They both wore fine but the OG felt more flexible so in the end despite of the fact I preferred the blue colours I got the more expensive one...for reason I think you wouldn-t appreciate.


----------



## Gill Bates

I understand your points, and I agree with the overdesigned part. I don't like the new Gshocks at all. But with the GW-5000 vs. the G5600-e, it's nice that it has a screwback, but if I always wear the watch I don't see that. I bet the 5000 looks nicer, too, but it is worth 3 times the price? Not to me, but to some people it is.

I'm not a wine drinker, so I couldn't tell you the difference between a $15 bottle and a $150 bottle.

Unfortunately the better quality of the GW-5000 is lost on me...


----------



## guccimanilla

I'd say the GW5000 isn't worth retail, I was very fortunate it pick it up at half it's price where I think it's worth IMO. Still, it still is the definitive square gshock and their best looking model. The DLC coating really makes the watch look ballistic instead of plastic. Also the band is silky smooth. And obviously you're paying premium because JDM. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fergfour

It's fine you don't dig the GW5000. No one says you have to like it just because there are so many rave reviews! A watch is a very personal thing. Curious though, what made you decide to try it out? You probably didn't think it looked drastically different than your G5600e, or that the functions were much different? 
To me, one of the main differences is the feel. It's heavier and sits differently on the wrist than a plastic cased square. It gives you the impression of quality. After wearing non-screwbacks for a while then putting on the GW5000, I'm like whoa this thing is has some mass. DLC is pretty rare for G's and the strap feels different as well.
I'm not saying it justifies more than 3x the cost but I can understand it should cost something more for a metal case with DLC, and whatever the costs were to develop a different resin/strap composition.


----------



## gojira54

I bought the GW-5000 recently, and sold it within a week.
I'd been wearing a DW-5600BB for ~5 years constantly and the bezel got destroyed from use, battery also died so it was time for an upgrade.
I checked out the excellent reviews of the GW-5000 here in the search for a new G and as it so happened I went to Osaka recently - nice excuse to buy one there.
The GW-5000 has an excellent design IMHO, really like the subdued graphic and the build quality of the case is very very nice.
However the extra ~20g of weight actually really annoyed me and I couldn't get used to it, the watch always dropped where I like to wear it loose plus the screwback seems to push the watch away, seemed weird :/
I went and bought a GW-M5610, the fact that this is the EXACT same module and I could use a spare GW-5000 strap meant that I sold the GW-5000 immediately, I find the lesser weight much more comfortable.
I hope that there will be an all ti screwback 5000 released in the upcoming 35th ann wave, after reading Sjors's excellent GW-T5030 blog entry that sounds like the perfect solution to the ultimate beater 
An updated module to differentiate it from it's lower priced siblings would be nice too...


----------



## Gill Bates

Fergfour said:


> It's fine you don't dig the GW5000. No one says you have to like it just because there are so many rave reviews! A watch is a very personal thing. Curious though, what made you decide to try it out? You probably didn't think it looked drastically different than your G5600e, or that the functions were much different?
> To me, one of the main differences is the feel. It's heavier and sits differently on the wrist than a plastic cased square. It gives you the impression of quality. After wearing non-screwbacks for a while then putting on the GW5000, I'm like whoa this thing is has some mass. DLC is pretty rare for G's and the strap feels different as well.
> I'm not saying it justifies more than 3x the cost but I can understand it should cost something more for a metal case with DLC, and whatever the costs were to develop a different resin/strap composition.


Good question. I guess I _wanted_ to like it, and it didn't cost anything to try it. I heard that even though the digits were the same size that they were crisper. I'd be willing to pay that kind of price if the digits weren't so small, and it had atomic and solar.

In my opinion, the new Gs look like toys - busy, bright, colorful, and the displays are jammed with crazy clutter.

I wish they'd make a black square something like the 5000 to be something like the one in the photo here.


----------



## oldspice

Gill Bates said:


> Good question. I guess I _wanted_ to like it, and it didn't cost anything to try it. I heard that even though the digits were the same size that they were crisper. I'd be willing to pay that kind of price if the digits weren't so small, and it had atomic and solar.
> 
> In my opinion, the new Gs look like toys - busy, bright, colorful, and the displays are jammed with crazy clutter.
> 
> I wish they'd make a black square like to 5000 to be something like the one in the photo here.


You do know that the 5000 is atomic and solar, right?


----------



## cuthbert

Gill Bates said:


> I understand your points, and I agree with the overdesigned part. I don't like the new Gshocks at all. But with the GW-5000 vs. the G5600-e, it's nice that it has a screwback, but if I always wear the watch I don't see that. I bet the 5000 looks nicer, too, but it is worth 3 times the price? Not to me, but to some people it is.
> 
> I'm not a wine drinker, so I couldn't tell you the difference between a $15 bottle and a $150 bottle.
> 
> Unfortunately the better quality of the GW-5000 is lost on me...


First thing, I don't know what happens in USA with G shocks prices, the G5600J sold in Japan retails for mnore than $120:

tokia | Rakuten Global Market: CASIO / Casio g-shock GW-The G 5600J-1 V

Shipping excluded.

The GW5000J is a Japanese only model so it should be compared with an equivalent Japanese model and the difference in price is about 2X, well worth it IMO.

Having said that, I find it strange that a lot of people consider the GW5000 overpriced while on these boards nobody dares to say the price of Rolexes are basically a scam, as they are watches that should cost $1500 or however not more than $2000.


----------



## guccimanilla

cuthbert said:


> First thing, I don't know what happens in USA with G shocks prices, the G5600J sold in Japan retails for mnore than $120:
> 
> tokia | Rakuten Global Market: CASIO / Casio g-shock GW-The G 5600J-1 V
> 
> Shipping excluded.
> 
> The GW5000J is a Japanese only model so it should be compared with an equivalent Japanese model and the difference in price is about 2X, well worth it IMO.
> 
> Having said that, I find it strange that a lot of people consider the GW5000 overpriced while on these boards nobody dares to say the price of Rolexes are basically a scam, as they are watches that should cost $1500 or however not more than $2000.


75% of your Rolex purchase is for the name. To say "I have a Rolex"

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cuthbert

guccimanilla said:


> 75% of your Rolex purchase is for the name. To say "I have a Rolex"
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Until the 90s a Submariner costed the equivalent of $2000, that should be its price. The rest is a sort of sophisticated scam that remember the estate bubble economy before 208: you buy a Rolex because you are convinced that you are going to sell for more money than what you have spent.

And that is possible because in the last 15 years they increased the price of the new by 10% every year....the question is for how long? Do they really think the market won't crush?

And then you guys tell me the 5000 is overpriced?


----------



## guccimanilla

cuthbert said:


> Until the 90s a Submariner costed the equivalent of $2000, that should be its price. The rest is a sort of sophisticated scam that remember the estate bubble economy before 208: you buy a Rolex because you are convinced that you are going to sell for more money than what you have spent.
> 
> And that is possible because in the last 15 years they increased the price of the new by 10% every year....the question is for how long? Do they really think the market won't crush?
> 
> And then you guys tell me the 5000 is overpriced?


Well relative to its price, considering you can get a 5610 for a third of it's price, with 80% of the features. You're paying a lot for the DLC, stainless steel, and jdm.

However I would buy it again at full retail because I love this watch.


----------



## Gill Bates

I had the 5610 but wound up selling it. I tried to like that red band around the display but failed.


----------



## Rissei

GW 5000 owner here.

I'm having trouble with the radio sync; as far as I can tell, my watch hasn't synced since December 1. Is there something I'm doing wrong? I don't have any countdown timers on, and my home time is set to LAX.

Attaching some pictures:


----------



## rcorreale

Rissei said:


> GW 5000 owner here.
> 
> I'm having trouble with the radio sync; as far as I can tell, my watch hasn't synced since December 1. Is there something I'm doing wrong? I don't have any countdown timers on, and my home time is set to LAX.
> 
> Attaching some pictures:
> 
> View attachment 11794698
> 
> 
> View attachment 11794706


You need to have auto synch. turned on. Check your manual.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cuthbert

Alternatively you can synch it manually, again check the manual.


----------



## Dalen

Mine will only sync when on the wrist, but I do live on the East coast.


----------



## aalin13

When I travelled to East coast USA last year (Boston, NYC, Philadelphia, DC), I couldn't get mine to sync at all, manually or automatically. Might be caused by the fact that I stayed in downtown hotels

Recently travelled to HK and Japan, again, struggled to get mine to sync. The only time it synced is when I manually did it in Tokyo. I wonder if being inside concrete hotels interferes with the signal


----------



## aalin13

When I travelled to East coast USA last year (Boston, NYC, Philadelphia, DC), I couldn't get mine to sync at all, manually or automatically. Might be caused by the fact that I stayed in downtown hotels

Recently travelled to HK and Japan, again, struggled to get mine to sync. The only time it synced is when I manually did it in Tokyo. I wonder if being inside concrete hotels interferes with the signal


----------



## Fullers1845

My Combi bracelet arrived. Now I see what all the fuss is about. This thing is *nice*. Really kicks the GW-5000's class up a notch.


----------



## EXCALIBUR1

Fullers1845 said:


> My Combi bracelet arrived. Now I see what all the fuss is about. This thing is *nice*. Really kicks the GW-5000's class up a notch.


Looking good! How easy or difficult was it to install the combi bracelet on your GW5000-1JF?


----------



## Fullers1845

EXCALIBUR1 said:


> Looking good! How easy or difficult was it to install the combi bracelet on your GW5000-1JF?


I would call it "difficult". I quickly realized I needed to use the thinner spring bars that came with the bracelet rather than the ones on the watch. Then, one side went in reasonably well, but on the other, I had a difficult time getting one end of the spring bar into the hole. After walking away and coming back, it finally clicked into place. All of that to say, I don't see myself switching back and forth between strap and bracelet on a whim, so bracelet for the foreseeable future... YMMV!


----------



## EXCALIBUR1

Fullers1845 said:


> I would call it "difficult". I quickly realized I needed to use the thinner spring bars that came with the bracelet rather than the ones on the watch. Then, one side went in reasonably well, but on the other, I had a difficult time getting one end of the spring bar into the hole. After walking away and coming back, it finally clicked into place. All of that to say, I don't see myself switching back and forth between strap and bracelet on a whim, so bracelet for the foreseeable future... YMMV!


Yes, I would say my installation of the combi bracelet on my GW5000-1JF was "difficult" as well. Installing a Combi Bracelet on a GW5000 Hints. The main thing is you got it installed. Enjoy.


----------



## Ossamanity

EXCALIBUR1 said:


> Looking good! How easy or difficult was it to install the combi bracelet on your GW5000-1JF?


Looks Awesome!

Well after looking at your pictures just went on to tiktox and place an ordered for the bracelet. Now I wait.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rippa




----------



## guccimanilla

One thing I just can't get over on the 5000 is that the buttons are way too hard to press. I wish there was some add on that would make the button pushing easier. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fullers1845

^I think there is an add on. It's called Time. Mine seem easier after wearing and using them for a couple years. YMMV.


----------



## huwp

Is anyone aware of a replacement/spare part strap for any square that would fit the GW-5000 and is noticeably more substantial than the stock strap?

I've been struggling to love mine: I love the idea of it - the quality watch hidden under the 'just a square' disguise - and the watch head taken on its own is a thing of beauty, but the stock strap I find kinda flimsy - I get that it is soft, supple etc, but when worn it just seems floppy and unbalanced on the wrist against the weight of the head.

I've tried the combo bracelet, and that definitely gives the whole package a much more substantial feel, but I think a heavy duty resin strap - maybe even carbon fibre - would complete it better as an incognito quality travel watch. Any suggestions?


----------



## arogle1stus

gettocard:
Gotta fess up. Have 8 G Shocks.
Wasn't a square G Shock person til my SIL Mark got his GWX 56 King G.
I have seed tha light! Next up for purchase (end of June?)
I'm GShock target rich! I'll be wearing my GD350 tomorrow

X Traindriver


----------



## Kaweco

GW 5000 and GW M5610BC in Taiwan


----------



## Time4Playnow

huwp said:


> Is anyone aware of a replacement/spare part strap for any square that would fit the GW-5000 and is noticeably more substantial than the stock strap?
> 
> I've been struggling to love mine: I love the idea of it - the quality watch hidden under the 'just a square' disguise - and the watch head taken on its own is a thing of beauty, but the stock strap I find kinda flimsy - I get that it is soft, supple etc, but when worn it just seems floppy and unbalanced on the wrist against the weight of the head.
> 
> I've tried the combo bracelet, and that definitely gives the whole package a much more substantial feel, but I think a heavy duty resin strap - maybe even carbon fibre - would complete it better as an incognito quality travel watch. Any suggestions?


I'm not sure if the chart below is helpful or not. (I am not the author of this, but it's been floating around the forum for awhile) Where it says "16mm can be installed," not sure if that means that all of the associated models have compatible bands or not.. (the 16mm refers to the width directly between the steel lugs. Thankfully the way the 5000/5000HR was designed, the actual width of the strap next to the lugs is much wider than 16mm! Only the piece on the underside of the strap that has to fit between the lugs is 16mm)

I think you would be after a strap like the one on the GW-5000HR. (minus the red underside, maybe) It starts out the same width as the GW-5000 strap up at the lug area (25mm), but the 5000HR strap is 20mm width at the end, while the 5000 strap tapers to 18mm. But more than that, the 5000HR is stiffer, and although the 5000's strap appears to be the same thickness as the one on the 5000HR, the HR's strap feels much more substantial.

Maybe the carbon fiber strap of the S5600 would fit? I don't know. I am not enough of a square guru to be able to answer this question fully, I think. Though I'd bet that somebody like fergfour could answer it easily...


----------



## Alexcm123

Nice color change!


----------



## Alexcm123

I have this same watch and I love it, the original design and the screwback case for extra strength.


----------



## Alexcm123

Very interesting, I haven't seen this watch before what model is it?


----------



## Time4Playnow

Alexcm123 said:


> Very interesting, I haven't seen this watch before what model is it?


You've got to quote the post you are replying to, or no one knows which post you are talking about..


----------



## Fergfour

I've used all manner of square straps on the gw5000. Haven't found one that doesn't fit yet. There really aren't any "heavy duty" straps available, at least made by Casio. The available carbon straps are a tad more robust and heavier but I wouldn't consider them incognito. First of all they are glossy, second, the carbon straps on the dw5030d and gwm5630 have gold lettering/stars which is a bit blingy. The gw s5600 carbon strap might be ok, it has white and gray lettering but still, not exactly stealthy. The combi will likely meet your needs the most. Personally I wish the combi was a couple mm wider but you can't have it all I guess.



Time4Playnow said:


> I'm not sure if the chart below is helpful or not. (I am not the author of this, but it's been floating around the forum for awhile) Where it says "16mm can be installed," not sure if that means that all of the associated models have compatible bands or not.. (the 16mm refers to the width directly between the steel lugs. Thankfully the way the 5000/5000HR was designed, the actual width of the strap next to the lugs is much wider than 16mm! Only the piece on the underside of the strap that has to fit between the lugs is 16mm)
> 
> I think you would be after a strap like the one on the GW-5000HR. (minus the red underside, maybe) It starts out the same width as the GW-5000 strap up at the lug area (25mm), but the 5000HR strap is 20mm width at the end, while the 5000 strap tapers to 18mm. But more than that, the 5000HR is stiffer, and although the 5000's strap appears to be the same thickness as the one on the 5000HR, the HR's strap feels much more substantial.
> 
> Maybe the carbon fiber strap of the S5600 would fit? I don't know. I am not enough of a square guru to be able to answer this question fully, I think. Though I'd bet that somebody like fergfour could answer it easily...


----------



## Time4Playnow

Fergfour said:


> I've used all manner of square straps on the gw5000. Haven't found one that doesn't fit yet. There really aren't any "heavy duty" straps available, at least made by Casio. The available carbon straps are a tad more robust and heavier but I wouldn't consider them incognito. First of all they are glossy, second, the carbon straps on the dw5030d and gwm5630 have gold lettering/stars which is a bit blingy. The gw s5600 carbon strap might be ok, it has white and gray lettering but still, not exactly stealthy. The combi will likely meet your needs the most. Personally I wish the combi was a couple mm wider but you can't have it all I guess.


Thanks for replying. Forum member huwp said he already tried the combi bracelet but was instead looking for a more heavy duty resin strap.

I think the one from the GW-5000HR might be ideal if not for the red color on the underside of the strap - and its cost is probably high as well.


----------



## Fergfour

No prob. I had to take some measurements (I think I did this in another post recently too) to satisfy my curiosity. You are correct in that the 5000HR strap is a little wider by about 2mm than the 5000 strap, it's also a little heavier. The long part of the HR strap weighs in at 8.4gm. The long part of the 5000 strap is 6.4gm. So something like 25% heavier. I would think that's as "heavy duty" as you'll get for a resin strap. Most people(including me) won't notice a couple grams, but with the extra width and rigidness I would say it definitely feels less flimsy than the stock 5000 strap. As you mentioned the HR strap is more expensive and the underside is red so, maybe not what the op is looking for. The long piece of the carbon strap is the same width and weight but it's a tad longer overall which is where some of the weight comes in. Interestingly the wider straps of the G-lides for example or any with the 1 "rib" and without the 4 dots near the fat end of the strap, are about 7.4gm, but I don't know of one that's matte black off the top of my head. Might I suggest one of these:

















Time4Playnow said:


> Thanks for replying. Forum member huwp said he already tried the combi bracelet but was instead looking for a more heavy duty resin strap.I think the one from the GW-5000HR might be ideal if not for the red color on the underside of the strap - and its cost is probably high as well.


----------



## Worker

View attachment 11964658

View attachment 11964642
[/QUOTE]

Gosh, I've never seen these before??

Where are they from?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

4 fun


----------



## GTR83

Deepsea_dweller said:


> 4 fun


Hey Tom, mind sharing the photography setup that you use? What camera, what lens etc.


----------



## huwp

Thanks for the suggestions!



Time4Playnow said:


> I think you would be after a strap like the one on the GW-5000HR. (minus the red underside, maybe) It starts out the same width as the GW-5000 strap up at the lug area (25mm), but the 5000HR strap is 20mm width at the end, while the 5000 strap tapers to 18mm. But more than that, the 5000HR is stiffer, and although the 5000's strap appears to be the same thickness as the one on the 5000HR, the HR's strap feels much more substantial.


Ah perfect - I had a hope the 5000HR strap might be a bit more sturdy from the two layer construction, thanks for confirming.  And actually the red underside would be kinda cool and I really like the look of the overall strap. However no luck at the usual suspects for parts (Pacparts, Tiktox etc.) I think it mightl be hard tracking down a part for a JDM model, don't suppose anyone would know the part number? (I'm not quite crazy enough to buy the entire watch to take the strap off it.  )



Fergfour said:


> Might I suggest one of these:
> View attachment 11964658


Oh yeah, that is also interesting - do you have a source? (Edit: Google seems to tell me these are OEM straps for former models. Part or watch numbers would be useful though?)

Since posting I also found some Hadley Roma polyurethane 16mm straps (on Panatime and elsewhere) designed for G-Shocks - I don't know if they are more substantial than the OEM but I've ordered one to give it a whirl. I'll report back.


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

GTR83 said:


> Hey Tom, mind sharing the photography setup that you use? What camera, what lens etc.


Actually pretty ordinary GTR Just my signature gadget, cool background varieties, favourable natural lighting ( I'm fortunate having a bright home and very bright office ) and on top and most importantly lots of love for all my G's That's it


----------



## Fergfour

Pacparts has the HR strap. Type in 5600HR. 37 bucks.


----------



## bmdaia

This! Nothing improves on the 5K quite like the combi! Casio bullbars help too.



g-s-h-o-c-k said:


> Get the composite bracelet for it, you won't regret it!


----------



## Time4Playnow

bmdaia said:


> This! Nothing improves on the 5K quite like the combi! Casio bullbars help too.


From what I've read on this forum, this opinion seems to be common. I have tried the combi bracelet on the 5000, but for me at least, I prefer the strap!

The combi bracelet makes the 5000 muuuuuuuuuuuuuuuch, much heavier!! For whatever reason, I decided that I did not like that extra weight on the 5000, and I DO like the soft, suppleness of the stock strap - along with the lighter weight. :-!

I just wanted to provide an alternate opinion on this subject, for people reading this thread who might conclude that they MUST buy the combi bracelet... ;-)


----------



## rcorreale

I like the stock strap a lot but for me the on/off ease of the combi wins the day. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## imaCoolRobot

I have one on the way arriving next week.
I have a question for current owners: what is a good finger workout to allow you to use the buttons on the GW5000?


----------



## Time4Playnow

chuasam said:


> I have one on the way arriving next week.
> I have a question for current owners: what is a good finger workout to allow you to use the buttons on the GW5000?


Easy - make sure your fingernails (typically thumb and index finger) are long enough to easily press the buttons. Aaaaaaaaaannnnnnddddd - DONE. :-d


----------



## Fullers1845

bmdaia said:


> This! Nothing improves on the 5K quite like the combi! Casio bullbars help too.


This is the theory I'm operating under at the moment. So far, I don't disagree!


----------



## huwp

So after my last post, I was thinking that the feeling I was really looking for would be something like a rubber dive strap. And then I started thinking that the GW-5000 has a couple of normal little SS lugs hidden underneath the bezel, just 16mm wide. And that I had a spare rubber strap that wasn't currently in use. And a craft knife...

So to cut a short story shorter, here is my GW-5000 on a modified Bonetto Cinturini 284 strap:









It works perfectly! The colour and sheen of the rubber matches the resin almost exactly; it is soft and velvety comfortable, yet feels to my mind so much more substantial and luxurious than the stock strap. (And I love the vanilla smell, though I know many people don't )

I could do a slightly neater job cutting the strap - maybe I'll try it on another to get it just right - but overall this is exactly what I was looking for.


----------



## Lomez

Good job on that strap job.

I wonder why no US vendors sell the combi bracelet. Seems like an importer who opened an Amazon shop could make a killing.


----------



## imaCoolRobot

Taadaaaa









Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## rcorreale

chuasam said:


> Taadaaaa
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


Monty fresh, congrats!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rcorreale

rcorreale said:


> Monty fresh, congrats!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Should be "minty"

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## machlo

Arrived today:


----------



## schiorean

Enjoy it!

How come it doesn t have a serial number on the back? You know the series with the build date.

Trimis de pe al meu LG-H815 folosind Tapatalk


----------



## imaCoolRobot

schiorean said:


> Enjoy it!
> 
> How come it doesn t have a serial number on the back? You know the series with the build date.
> 
> Trimis de pe al meu LG-H815 folosind Tapatalk


I think he just retouched it out


----------



## VIA4321

rcorreale said:


> How is that bracelet put together, pins or screws and if pins, how much of a pain is it to size?
> 
> Also, are there micro adjustments on the clasp?
> 
> Agree that it looks great on that watch!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Each section has a springbar, so very easy to size and yes the clasp has micro adjustment holes.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## machlo

chuasam said:


> I think he just retouched it out


Exactly.


----------



## watchw

What's the current best price for this awesome watch?


----------



## Fergfour

Call me naive, but why hide the serial number? I've seen a couple on an auction site recently where they blacked out some of the digits too. Are they hiding something or protecting the buyer?



machlo said:


> Exactly.


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

watchw said:


> What's the current best price for this awesome watch?


Don't know the best price ( and don't know the condition you're looking 4 ) but I got it for just under 300 USD ( NOS, everything complete ) Very reasonably imho - in fact the lowest price I have paid for an unworn, pristine G for quite some time  Really thought it would cost more! Surely value for money. At some point you just gotta pull the trigger watchw


----------



## schiorean

Joined the club.


----------



## EXCALIBUR1

schiorean said:


> Joined the club.
> 
> View attachment 12261282


Welcome aboard. The SS case, screw back, and DLC are some of the best features of the GW5000-1JF. Enjoy.


----------



## machlo

Fergfour said:


> Call me naive, but why hide the serial number? I've seen a couple on an auction site recently where they blacked out some of the digits too. Are they hiding something or protecting the buyer?


I think it makes scammers life harder, because usually seller needs a photo with serial number.

Today's wrist shot.


----------



## jcombs1

Arrived a couple of days ago


----------



## Bulldog

Does anyone know the 3 numbers at the inside bottom of the GW-5000 band on both sides? Just want to make sure it is the correct OEM band on mine. Mine say # 764 on both sides of the band and the clasp says Casio Japan


----------



## ocddave

One of the clan 









Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## EXCALIBUR1

Bulldog said:


> Does anyone know the 3 numbers at the inside bottom of the GW-5000 band on both sides? Just want to make sure it is the correct OEM band on mine. Mine say # 764 on both sides of the band and the clasp says Casio Japan


Roger that. "764" on both ends of my GW5000-1JF band. Clasp reads: "CASIO JAPAN." Pacparts: 91087090203. Have a nice day.


----------



## Bulldog

EXCALIBUR1 said:


> Roger that. "764" on both ends of my GW5000-1JF band. Clasp reads: "CASIO JAPAN." Pacparts: 91087090203. Have a nice day.
> 
> View attachment 12358649


Thank you so much for the confirmation!


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

ocddave said:


> One of the clan
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


Very nice indeed


----------



## Galaga

Adding a G shock to my small watch collection. Doing some research. This GW5000 aesthetically looks nicer but why should I choose the GW5000 1 JF over the regular 5610? I'm only going to get one.


----------



## Time4Playnow

Dream Killer said:


> Adding a G shock to my small watch collection. Doing some research. This GW5000 aesthetically looks nicer but why should I choose the GW5000 1 JF over the regular 5610? I'm only going to get one.


Maybe you have not gotten too far yet in your research? There are about a zillion threads here answering or discussing that very thing.

Here's a post from wornandwound.com that might help:

_"For the exact opposite of value, but for true excessive watch nerd pleasure, I'll introduce the Japan-only GW-5000, which is a modern tribute to the very first G-Shock model, the DW5000, which came to market in 1983. The $325 GW-5000 looks like any $40 "square" G you can buy at Wal-Mart, and that's its beauty. Only the wearer knows it has a metal case, a DLC'd screwdown caseback, solar and atomic features and a softer resin case and band. Is it overpriced? Of course. Is it awesome in its ridiculousness? Of course. Non-watch people will think you are an idiot for paying over $300 for a plain G-Shock that you have to order from Japan. But that's why they are non-watch people."

A Guide to Rugged Solar and Kinetic Watches - worn&wound
_


----------



## Galaga

Time4Playnow said:


> Maybe you have not gotten too far yet in your research? There are about a zillion threads here answering or discussing that very thing.
> 
> Here's a post from wornandwound.com that might help:
> 
> _"For the exact opposite of value, but for true excessive watch nerd pleasure, I'll introduce the Japan-only GW-5000, which is a modern tribute to the very first G-Shock model, the DW5000, which came to market in 1983. The $325 GW-5000 looks like any $40 "square" G you can buy at Wal-Mart, and that's its beauty. Only the wearer knows it has a metal case, a DLC'd screwdown caseback, solar and atomic features and a softer resin case and band. Is it overpriced? Of course. Is it awesome in its ridiculousness? Of course. Non-watch people will think you are an idiot for paying over $300 for a plain G-Shock that you have to order from Japan. But that's why they are non-watch people."
> 
> A Guide to Rugged Solar and Kinetic Watches - worn&wound
> _


Sold! Thank you. I'll be ordering it through Amazon. Cheers for the quick response.


----------



## Cobia

Dream Killer said:


> Sold! Thank you. I'll be ordering it through Amazon. Cheers for the quick response.


This is the one that got me into buying a few G's DK, the olive rangeman, this puppy looks combat ready 

Still the coolest G ive seen, id never seen a digital that captivated me before id seen this, still got it and wear it often.
















Pic from the net


----------



## Tetsu Tekubi

i can finally add to this thread ...with my blasphemous one piecer :-d


----------



## avinashvarma94

This pic is from a few days ago


----------



## Shuutr

I...uh...don't even...know what to .....say. 


soulbridgemedia said:


> i can finally add to this thread ...with my blasphemous one piecer :-d


----------



## Hein W

*GW-5000-1JF* from Chino:








*GW-5000HR-1JF* from Chino:








*GW-5000HR-1JF* from Seiya:


----------



## Hein W

All 3 together:


----------



## Galaga

Ok it took me a while to read this thread properly. Looked at other G shocks and realised I'm a X Gen not a Millenial. I'll be getting this. GW5000 and I need it to be made in Japan.


----------



## ocddave

Shuutr said:


> I...uh...don't even...know what to .....say.


Can you give us more pics with that strap/band? Also where and how to get one ourselves? Thx 

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## Time4Playnow

Dream Killer said:


> Ok it took me a while to read this thread properly. Looked at other G shocks and realised I'm a X Gen not a Millenial. I'll be getting this. GW5000 and I need it to be made in Japan.


Good choice!! FYI -- the GW-5000 is one of the few Gs where you can be certain (without looking or checking) that ALL of them are "made in Japan." ;-) I think the only other Gs that statement also holds true for are the top-tier MR-Gs, the Frogman, the GPW-1000s (& maybe 2000s), and possibly the MTGs...

BTW, please enlighten me - what does being a Millenial or Gen X'er have to do with it?? I'm a Baby Boomer myself - though at the very tail end of that era.


----------



## WES51

Time4Playnow said:


> BTW, please enlighten me - what does being a Millenial or Gen X'er have to do with it??


I think because most Millennials are otherwise 'expected' to like things that perform well out of tbe box and for a few weeks only and then brake easily and can then be replaced by the newer generation of the same item, so they never even have to be cleaned.

...those items are supposedly carbon neutral and made of environmentally friendly materials in far away countries by people working in slave like conditions, while their corporate bosses have more cash than god and a horde of spine-free 'journalists' are awarding them medals in hopes for well paying jobs for their Millennial kids...

Oh wait, did I rant that out loud?


----------



## Fergfour

Interesting to peg G preferences generations. Haven't thought of it like that. I'm gen x, grew up in the 70's-80's, and I like squares. Maybe the thinking is since the square came out in 83 it's something gen x identifies with. That millennials are not into that "old school" style, or are not as into watches in general as pre-millennial generations.


----------



## Galaga

Fergfour said:


> Interesting to peg G preferences generations. Haven't thought of it like that. I'm gen x, grew up in the 70's-80's, and I like squares. Maybe the thinking is since the square came out in 83 it's something gen x identifies with. That millennials are not into that "old school" style, or are not as into watches in general as pre-millennial generations.


Exactly. The square digital type of G Shocks are a quintessential 80's icon. It will go perfectly with the BMX Redline or Mongoose with tuffs that I never had but always wanted as a kid.

#midlifecrisis


----------



## JRDrew0309

Does anyone have a good source for replacement bezels now that they're not available through pacparts?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cobia

Dream Killer said:


> Exactly. The square digital type of G Shocks are a quintessential 80's icon. It will go perfectly with the BMX Redline or Mongoose with tuffs that I never had but always wanted as a kid.
> 
> #midlifecrisis


LOL You should get this mongoose at the same time as the G-Shock and start riding to the shops on it lol, the Mrs and kids will think youve gone start raving mad! is this your bike?

I love it lol


----------



## Galaga

Cobia said:


> LOL You should get this mongoose at the same time as the G-Shock and start riding to the shops on it lol, the Mrs and kids will think youve gone start raving mad! is this your bike?
> 
> I love it lol


No buddy. I'm trying to convince my son that he needs one.


----------



## schiorean

JRDrew0309 said:


> Does anyone have a good source for replacement bezels now that they're not available through pacparts?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You can get all 5000 spare parts from tiktox


----------



## JRDrew0309

schiorean said:


> You can get all 5000 spare parts from tiktox


Tjanks, I'll check them out

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Galaga

Best price to buy this masterpiece is AU$337 from eBay. Anyone seen better ?


----------



## machlo

It was worth waiting couple of weeks for parts arrival. 


















... and finally GW5000 with DW-5600lC-9V band&resin


----------



## VIA4321

machlo said:


> It was worth waiting couple of weeks for parts arrival.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ... and finally GW5000 with DW-5600lC-9V band&resin


Whoa, never seen that colour before, shouldn't work for me, but really does - nicely done!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## n19xps

Hi everyone, new to the site and I?m looking for advise as to which is the best site to purchase a DW-5000-1JF for delivery to the UK.

There?s some on eBay but I?m sceptical as the location says Ireland but there actually in Hong Kong & China.

Any help will be appreciated.

Thanks Ben


----------



## Grinderman

Put a resin band on mine . Makes for the the most comfortable watch I own


----------



## VIA4321

n19xps said:


> Hi everyone, new to the site and I?m looking for advise as to which is the best site to purchase a DW-5000-1JF for delivery to the UK.
> 
> There?s some on eBay but I?m sceptical as the location says Ireland but there actually in Hong Kong & China.
> 
> Any help will be appreciated.
> 
> Thanks Ben


Was it Citiwide that was advertising?

I too was sceptical, but they sourced a GW-M5610BC-1JF for me last month and the service was excellent.
Fast delivery and no extra import charges so £152 all in, which is pretty good for a JDM watch with the combi bracelet on it and far cheaper than the £300+ for the GW5000HR-1JF I was looking for.

Can only quote from my experience, but may well be worth a try, I was thinking of getting a 5000 later in the year from them.









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## watchusthappened

I'm mightily tempted to get the GW-5000, and I have a little question that goes out to all you GW-5000 owners who've had your pieces for, say, longer than three or five years: Would you say that the GW-5000 does, in fact, seem to be as durable and/or sturdy as you thought it would be? I'm asking because as far as I've been able to gather, the stainless steel casing seems to be one of the most meaningful differences between this model and the GW-M5600, and I'm curious whether this actually does seem to confer real advantages in terms of durability and sturdiness. Thanks!


----------



## idkfa

watchusthappened said:


> I'm mightily tempted to get the GW-5000, and I have a little question that goes out to all you GW-5000 owners who've had your pieces for, say, longer than three or five years: Would you say that the GW-5000 does, in fact, seem to be as durable and/or sturdy as you thought it would be? I'm asking because as far as I've been able to gather, the stainless steel casing seems to be one of the most meaningful differences between this model and the GW-M5600, and I'm curious whether this actually does seem to confer real advantages in terms of durability and sturdiness. Thanks!


I have had my GW-5000 for almost four years and I beat the snot out of it. It stopped being a shelf queen long ago and is one of my beater watches for the gym and outdoor activities. The resin has broken in even nicer than before (I am still on the first bezel and strap). The DLC coating really is something special, it hasn't scratched on either my GW-5000 or DW-5030C. My DW-5000-1JF has an uncoated stainless case and it has a couple of light scratches despite being worn far less. The DLC has a few small dings in it, but nothing that has actually exposed the base metal.


----------



## idkfa

Time for some pictures.

This is shortly after I got it, and among the few times I wore it to that point:









A couple of shots over the years:

















And a few moments ago:









Not sure how I picked up that scar, it looks like whatever I hit struck the strap, then the bezel, but skipped over the crystal.


----------



## hopscottch

idkfa said:


> I have had my GW-5000 for almost four years and I beat the snot out of it. It stopped being a shelf queen long ago and is one of my beater watches for the gym and outdoor activities. The resin has broken in even nicer than before (I am still on the first bezel and strap). The DLC coating really is something special, it hasn't scratched on either my GW-5000 or DW-5030C. My DW-5000-1JF has an uncoated stainless case and it has a couple of light scratches despite being worn far less. The DLC has a few small dings in it, but nothing that has actually exposed the base metal.


Very sturdy and durable. Absolutely love mine and it's almost a daily wearer.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hopscottch

n19xps said:


> Hi everyone, new to the site and I?m looking for advise as to which is the best site to purchase a DW-5000-1JF for delivery to the UK.
> 
> There?s some on eBay but I?m sceptical as the location says Ireland but there actually in Hong Kong & China.
> 
> Any help will be appreciated.
> 
> Thanks Ben


Bought several on eBay. But don't know whether there are better options.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## idkfa

n19xps said:


> Hi everyone, new to the site and I?m looking for advise as to which is the best site to purchase a DW-5000-1JF for delivery to the UK.
> 
> There?s some on eBay but I?m sceptical as the location says Ireland but there actually in Hong Kong & China.
> 
> Any help will be appreciated.
> 
> Thanks Ben


Did you mean DW or GW? The DW is the 2001 re-issue of the original DW-5000:









It is a nice watch (I think it is the only re-issue without branding to that effect, other than 200 M changing to 20 BAR for the Japanese market) but can be relatively hard to find.

If you meant the GW (and the subject of this thread), pick a retailer with a solid reputation (Seiya, iBuyJP, and Chino are my favourites) and see which one gives you a price with shipping that works for you.


----------



## Tetsu Tekubi

Shuutr said:


> I...uh...don't even...know what to .....say.


say you love it. go on... say it.... saayyyy iitttt *shakes fist* :-d



ocddave said:


> Can you give us more pics with that strap/band? Also where and how to get one ourselves? Thx
> 
> Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


details and the flack i copped about it here https://www.watchuseek.com/f17/well...osure-f17-but-its-finally-happen-4481635.html 
warning, some images may be disturbing to some viewers haha :-x


----------



## Galaga

Ordered one through eBay. Ended up paying just under AU$330 from a supplier in Hong Kong. 

This will be my first G Shock.


----------



## bmdaia

Weigh it



Gill Bates said:


> Sorry folks, I know it's just me. But I'm just not feeling it. I have a G5600-e that I paid $90 for a while ago. I just received the GW-5000 from Amazon. It was around $280. It seems like basically the same watch. Same functions, same display, etc. Okay, I'm sure that it's built better. But I don't see the value, and I am shipping it back.
> 
> You guys are seeing something that I am missing. Just before we part company I will tell the watch: "Sorry, it's not you, it's me!"


----------



## bmdaia

I have have this exact setup (combi + bullbar). This is the G-Shock pinnacle IMHO.



Fullers1845 said:


> My Combi bracelet arrived. Now I see what all the fuss is about. This thing is *nice*. Really kicks the GW-5000's class up a notch.


----------



## Fullers1845

bmdaia said:


> I have have this exact setup (combi + bullbar). This is the G-Shock pinnacle IMHO.


Agreed. The Pinnacle.


----------



## Galaga

Where is the best place to buy this combo ?


----------



## Fullers1845

^3 separate items: Buy the GW-5000 from one of the sellers reference above in the thread. The bullbars are from ebay seller "JaysAndKays". The combi bracelet is from TikTox in the UK: https://www.tiktox.com/gw-m5600bc-combi-strap.html (Email them for availability.)


----------



## Galaga

Do those bull bars scratch the watch? Looks like they may.


----------



## Cobia

Dream Killer said:


> Do those bull bars scratch the watch? Looks like they may.


I dont know if they scratch the resin or not, probably not but its a bit of overkill i reckon.
The crystal is way below the resin and protected anyway, i think they take away from the classic watch.
Its like putting a bullbar in front of a bullbar on a 4WD when its not needed, these watches already are built tough to be abused, any extra protection is pointless apart from the looks of it imo.
I think peeps buy them just for the looks of them, each to their own.
I do like the combi bracelet though, never seen one in the flesh but it looks ok in the pics


----------



## Fergfour

Bullbars might offer protection more to the resin than the crystal actually under certain circumstances. Take a knife for example. If you run it across the bezel, the crystal would safe (unless it was a serious blade or saw) because it's recessed, although the bezel would suffer some marks. With the bars on, the bezel and crystal would be safe, but then your bars would likely be scratched. If the bars are plain steel you can easily buff out scratches, or replace as they are usually cheaper than a new bezel. 

I have bars on a handful of my squares, some were originally sold that way like the DW5000BL for example, and I like keeping it looking as it was intended. Haven't put one on my GW5000 for any length of time. It shouldn't scratch the sides of the case if you're careful, but it could cause indentations in the bezel if you leave it on for an extended period of time. If you ever decide you don't like the bars anymore, you might be stuck with 4 diagonal indentation lines on each corner of your bezel.


----------



## Fullers1845

Bullbars are the Swatch Guards of the G-Shock. I grew up in the 80's wearing these...










And these...


----------



## kevio

I remember those rubber thongs that Swatch used to sell in the 80's. They were quite useless. The one Swatch that I had got scratched quite badly even though it had the thong.


----------



## Cobia

Fergfour said:


> Bullbars might offer protection more to the resin than the crystal actually under certain circumstances. Take a knife for example. If you run it across the bezel, the crystal would safe (unless it was a serious blade or saw) because it's recessed, although the bezel would suffer some marks. With the bars on, the bezel and crystal would be safe, but then your bars would likely be scratched. If the bars are plain steel you can easily buff out scratches, or replace as they are usually cheaper than a new bezel.
> 
> I have bars on a handful of my squares, some were originally sold that way like the DW5000BL for example, and I like keeping it looking as it was intended. Haven't put one on my GW5000 for any length of time. It shouldn't scratch the sides of the case if you're careful, but it could cause indentations in the bezel if you leave it on for an extended period of time. If you ever decide you don't like the bars anymore, you might be stuck with 4 diagonal indentation lines on each corner of your bezel.


Whos going to be running a knife over the front of their G?


----------



## Cobia

Fullers1845 said:


> Bullbars are the Swatch Guards of the G-Shock. I grew up in the 80's wearing these...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And these...


These actually serve a purpose to protect an exposed crystal, they probably do a poor job but i can see the logic behind them regardless of how bad the look.


----------



## ocddave

soulbridgemedia said:


> say you love it. go on... say it.... saayyyy iitttt *shakes fist* :-d
> 
> details and the flack i copped about it here https://www.watchuseek.com/f17/well...osure-f17-but-its-finally-happen-4481635.html
> warning, some images may be disturbing to some viewers haha :-x


I purchased the strap for my incoming GW-M5610-1BJF, hopefully it fits well 

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ossamanity

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fergfour

Cobia said:


> Whos going to be running a knife over the front of their G?


Hopefully no one cutting up veggies is that clumsy, I was just giving an example of something bars could help with, some kind of horizontal impact to the watch. Could be anything like a table, a pipe, ductwork, I don't know, something that would skim across the top of the watch. Of course any perpendicular force would go right to the crystal.


----------



## avinashvarma94




----------



## bmdaia

Bullbars are just cool. Nothing else.



Fergfour said:


> Bullbars might offer protection more to the resin than the crystal actually under certain circumstances. Take a knife for example. If you run it across the bezel, the crystal would safe (unless it was a serious blade or saw) because it's recessed, although the bezel would suffer some marks. With the bars on, the bezel and crystal would be safe, but then your bars would likely be scratched. If the bars are plain steel you can easily buff out scratches, or replace as they are usually cheaper than a new bezel.
> 
> I have bars on a handful of my squares, some were originally sold that way like the DW5000BL for example, and I like keeping it looking as it was intended. Haven't put one on my GW5000 for any length of time. It shouldn't scratch the sides of the case if you're careful, but it could cause indentations in the bezel if you leave it on for an extended period of time. If you ever decide you don't like the bars anymore, you might be stuck with 4 diagonal indentation lines on each corner of your bezel.


----------



## JRDrew0309

bmdaia said:


> Bullbars are just cool. Nothing else.


I agree, I haven't ever had them on any of mine, but every time that I see a pic, I get tempted to order a set.


----------



## Fergfour

Bars are likely are more cosmetic in reality than offering any meaningful protection. I still think they could protect your bezel in odd cases. I'm picturing someone hitting it on a rock while hiking/climbing, or crashing your mt bike. Instead of scratches on the bezel you might scratch the bars instead. But yeah you'd have to make impact just right. Buying new bars is easier than buying some discontinued resin though.
Any G's I have that came stock with bars I leave as is. I have tried bars on various other squares but it's mainly for looks who am I kidding. One of my faves that was sold with bars:


----------



## Time4Playnow

I love how the bullbars look on the GW-5000HR. Added protection or not, I just like the look. But I've tried them on the standard GW-5000 and did not like the look at all, so they came right back off... ;-)


----------



## bmdaia

Gorgeous!



Time4Playnow said:


> I love how the bullbars look on the GW-5000HR. Added protection or not, I just like the look. But I've tried them on the standard GW-5000 and did not like the look at all, so they came right back off... ;-)


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Epal2Apol

bmdaia said:


> Bullbars are just cool. Nothing else.


They leave some dents to the bezel too.


----------



## Fergfour

If you never plan on taking the bars off that's no big deal. If you have them on for a few months then decide you no longer like them and take an off, you're stuck with indentations. I didn't know if they ever go away either!


----------



## bmdaia

The authentic Casio bullbars don't dent the bezel, at least mine don't. And if yours do, just pop on another bezel. They are cheap to replace.



Epal2Apol said:


> They leave some dents to the bezel too.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Epal2Apol

bmdaia said:


> The authentic Casio bullbars don't dent the bezel, at least mine don't. And if yours do, just pop on another bezel. They are cheap to replace.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I have DW-5000LV, 5000BL and 5000D and their original Casio bullbar left dent to their bezels. I don't know what's cheap to you but their bezels are hard to find.


----------



## bmdaia

The thread was for GW5000 I thought? Cheap bezel. I would not "mod" a limited or historic model. You are correct that is lost money.



Epal2Apol said:


> I have three DW-5000LV, 5000BL and 5000D and their original Casio bullbar left dent to their bezels. I don't know what's cheap to you but their bezels are hard to find.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Galaga

Arrived today.


----------



## Cobia

Dream Killer said:


> Arrived today.


PERFECT size on you, looks really smart actually, whats your thoughts?


----------



## EXCALIBUR1

Dream Killer said:


> Arrived today.


That DLC screw back is a thing of beauty that makes the GW5000-1JF so worthwhile and satisfying to me. Wear yours in good health.


----------



## Galaga

Cobia said:


> PERFECT size on you, looks really smart actually, whats your thoughts?


Mate, I love it. The fit is awesome. Similar feeling of nostalgia that I get when I wear my Seiko turtle. Pretty sure the atomic clock feature won't work here in our city but I do live on the coast if that helps.

Thanks to all the fanatics here for helping me choose the right one for a first purchase. 

I must be getting old but I can't hear the hourly chime and the alarm is very faint. My son instantly tried it on and hinted at some sharing and I gave him an ultimatum. Dad will buy you either a Seiko diver or Casio G Shock. Just choose. Hopefully he won't choose a Marine Master or Mr G respectively.


----------



## Galaga

EXCALIBUR1 said:


> That DLC screw back is a thing of beauty that makes the GW5000-1JF so worthwhile and satisfying to me. Wear yours in good health.


Thank you, mate. All the best to you too.


----------



## Cobia

Dream Killer said:


> Mate, I love it. The fit is awesome. Similar feeling of nostalgia that I get when I wear my Seiko turtle. Pretty sure the atomic clock feature won't work here in our city but I do live on the coast if that helps.
> 
> Thanks to all the fanatics here for helping me choose the right one for a first purchase.
> 
> I must be getting old but I can't hear the hourly chime and the alarm is very faint. My son instantly tried it on and hinted at some sharing and I gave him an ultimatum. Dad will buy you either a Seiko diver or Casio G Shock. Just choose. Hopefully he won't choose a Marine Master or Mr G respectively.


Good to hear mate, one thing youll find is how comfortable and lightweight they are compared to divers on bracelets.

Haha im not surprised your son liked it, im happy you like it, the DLC coating looks the shiz on the back.


----------



## ocddave

The only issue I have with that beautiful caseback is that it gets dirty and smears if just look at funny, makes a nice museum piece though....LOL


----------



## JRDrew0309

ocddave said:


> The only issue I have with that beautiful caseback is that it gets dirty and smears if just look at funny, makes a nice museum piece though....LOL


I know what you mean, I had a tough time actually wearing mine at first, but I eventually got over it.


----------



## Epal2Apol

Forgive me if this video was shared here before, It's just my first time to see a torture test video for GW-5000. 
GW-5000 video start at 3:50 mark. By the way, the video was posted by Sjors.


----------



## bmdaia

On Combi bracelet GW-5000 weighs exactly the same as Submariner with 3 links removed. I wouldn't have it any other way. Can't go back to "plastic" G's ever again after acclimating to this hefty chunk of JDM atomic precision.



Cobia said:


> ..one thing youll find is how comfortable and lightweight they are compared to divers on bracelets.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JRDrew0309

Epal2Apol said:


> Forgive me if this video was shared here before, It's just my first time to see a torture test video for GW-5000.
> GW-5000 video start at 3:50 mark. By the way, the video was posted by Sjors.


That turned out better than I expected.


----------



## banderor




----------



## Galaga

Wore my GW5000 last weekend. Literally forgot I had it on. It's without doubt the most comfortable watch I own and is beautiful in its own 1980's type simplicity.


----------



## Devil13

I'm in! Got mine today. Pictures tomorrow.


----------



## Fullers1845

Wore mine for the Solar Eclipse today.










The Eclipse did cool things to the shadows on my driveway. #NoFilter #ExceptTheMoon


----------



## faabrisse

Hi, I received mine this day ))))

(I'm french, sorry if my english is not perfect  )

I sold both my GB-5600AA-7ER and my GB-5600AA-A1ER 30th Anniversary to buy the GW-5000 !
I wanted to downsize my watches collection.

Watches I'll keep (japanese only ^^):
SKX013 | GW5000 - DW5600BB | A168 - F91

Watches I owned, then I sold:
Orient Ray II, Datejust 16220, Tissot Luxury 80, SKX007, W59, GB5600AA1 (30th), GB5600AA7

Why did I choose the GW-5000 Model :
- The Soft Band, because I owned an Everest/Rubber B band for my rolex, and I hoped get the same sensation!
- Auto-EL, because in the dark I love this feature (when I used automatic watches, I got at any time... the time thanks to the fluorescent effect)
- ScrewBack and Steel Case, because I like the weight feeling (approximatively 80gr VS 50gr regular DW/GW)
- GW and Positive display, because I own an DW-5600-BB in negative display without solar.
- The price, a good offer I think. Also I need to separate of some models and get this new one is a good reason to reduce collection.
- I didn't choose the GW-M5610 because I'll no get this attributes, and I don't like the red band.

Result: I'm happy !

Batch Number : 201E151G


----------



## banderor

faabrisse said:


> Hi, I received mine this day )))) I wanted to downsize my watches collection. Watches I'll keep (japanese only ^^): SKX013 | GW5000 - DW5600BB | A168 - F91
> 
> View attachment 12447921


 Nice collection!


----------



## faabrisse

Thanks 

About the batch number 201E151G.
It probably seems the batch was produced in june, the 1st of 2017.
I noticed the last "GET" (update) was in june, 22.


----------



## Galaga

I will never sell my GW5000. It will simply be passed on to the next generation.


----------



## arogle1stus

gettocard:
Appearently we are both reading from the same script.
Specialized bikes? Ive owned 3. Fave is Stumpjumper.
Casio G Shocks: 6. Fave is the GD350. Vibration alarm
SIL Mark has 11 G's. His fave? The King G HWX56.

Onward and upward!

X Traindriver Art


----------



## Cobia

Epal2Apol said:


> Forgive me if this video was shared here before, It's just my first time to see a torture test video for GW-5000.
> GW-5000 video start at 3:50 mark. By the way, the video was posted by Sjors.


Haha this is great, thanks, tests start at 1.40 for anyone interested.


----------



## bmdaia

I will still treat my GW-5000 like the Hope Diamond. Because it is.



Epal2Apol said:


> Forgive me if this video was shared here before, It's just my first time to see a torture test video for GW-5000.
> GW-5000 video start at 3:50 mark. By the way, the video was posted by Sjors.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## marinemaster

I have a question. How comfortable is with the combi bracelet ? I had the GW5000 few years back and it was just not comfortable with the stock band. So wondering if the combi bracelet is comfortable. Appreciated.


----------



## VIA4321

marinemaster said:


> I have a question. How comfortable is with the combi bracelet ? I had the GW5000 few years back and it was just not comfortable with the stock band. So wondering if the combi bracelet is comfortable. Appreciated.


I haven't had the luck to own a GW5000, but have the GW-M5610 on the combi bracelet. I have also had the soft resin strap from the 5000, both are comfy, but the combi is easy to put on and very comfortable, it also has the benefit of micro adjustment on the catch, which for me is a God send as I always seem to be between strap holes. I cannot see the extra weight of the 5000 making any difference to my preference for the combi.









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Fullers1845

marinemaster said:


> I have a question. How comfortable is with the combi bracelet ? I had the GW5000 few years back and it was just not comfortable with the stock band. So wondering if the combi bracelet is comfortable. Appreciated.


It is *very* comfortable. More comfortable than the OEM strap.


----------



## Galaga

Fullers1845 said:


> It is *very* comfortable. More comfortable than the OEM strap.


I'm too scared to put bullbars on my beloved.


----------



## ocddave

With big gouge on the lower part of the bezel face, I am assuming he needed it ;-)



Galaga said:


> I'm too scared to put bullbars on my beloved.


----------



## khbk

I like the stock rubber strap better than the combi bracelet.


----------



## Fer Guzman

The gw5035 will be sold in the USA in October, so maybe the GW-5000 will come to the USA finally.


----------



## Epal2Apol

Fer Guzman said:


> The gw5035 will be sold in the USA in October, so maybe the GW-5000 will come to the USA finally.


Do you have any news about the MSRP of GW-5035 in the US?


----------



## Fergfour

Not sure how if they are going for 400+ in Japan, that Casio can turn around and sell them for much less in the US. We'll see.


----------



## Fer Guzman

Epal2Apol said:


> Do you have any news about the MSRP of GW-5035 in the US?





Fergfour said:


> Not sure how if they are going for 400+ in Japan, that Casio can turn around and sell them for much less in the US. We'll see.


Retail price $350. For sale at US retailers including Macy's.

https://www.g-central.com/casio-g-shock-gw5035a-1-usa-release/


----------



## Time4Playnow

Fer Guzman said:


> Retail price $350. For sale at US retailers including Macy's.
> 
> https://www.g-central.com/casio-g-shock-gw5035a-1-usa-release/


I really, really HOPE that the U.S. sees the GW-5035A in October. However, I find it odd that this news is not included among Casio's own recent news releases. (from CasioUSA's webpage) Nor did g-central.com post any link to the actual news release. Nor does it come up by a Google search...

I am crossing my fingers, but not betting the farm that the U.S. will see this watch. ;-)


----------



## perfectlykevin

Time4Playnow said:


> I really, really HOPE that the U.S. sees the GW-5035A in October. However, I find it odd that this news is not included among Casio's own recent news releases. (from CasioUSA's webpage) Nor did g-central.com post any link to the actual news release. Nor does it come up by a Google search...
> 
> I am crossing my fingers, but not betting the farm that the U.S. will see this watch. ;-)


Don't rely on Casio USA to get it right with putting out correct info. Notorious for messing it up.


----------



## Time4Playnow

perfectlykevin said:


> Don't rely on Casio USA to get it right with putting out correct info. Notorious for messing it up.


And g-central.com never made a mistake?? ;-)


----------



## kevio

Fergfour said:


> Not sure how if they are going for 400+ in Japan, that Casio can turn around and sell them for much less in the US. We'll see.


Japan prices always seem to be higher than elsewhere but yes it seems like $350 is a bit low.


----------



## kubr1ck

Time4Playnow said:


> I am crossing my fingers, but not betting the farm that the U.S. will see this watch. ;-)


Gotta agree with this. Other than the small group of people in this forum, I doubt there is much of a mainstream US market for a $350 square.

It would however be incredibly cool if I walked into a Macy's and spotted a GW-5035-A1 sitting in a display case next to some Michael Kors watch. :-d


----------



## perfectlykevin

Time4Playnow said:


> And g-central.com never made a mistake?? ;-)


 Everyone makes mistakes but I trust Casio Japan way more than Casio USA. For information (particularly the details on watches) and for servicing. Casio USA seems to just phone it in and doesn't have a passion for watches-well that is the impression I get from them.


----------



## Time4Playnow

kevio said:


> Japan prices always seem to be higher than elsewhere but yes it seems like $350 is a bit low.


To me at least, $350 seems to be about the right price for that watch. If it does come to the U.S., grey market sellers are likely to jack their prices up somewhat. And they'd sell out at authorized dealers (for retail price) quickly, I'd imagine.

When the GW-5000HR came out, a small number of them sold on Rakuten for around $300. Now look at the asking prices for them! :-x

If I can actually get the 5035 for $350, I might just pick up an extra to sell a year or two down the road! :-d;-) Being the Anniversary model, and especially with the gold-colored case back, I would think they will be much sought after in the coming years.


----------



## ocddave

For $350 I want a black DLC coated Titanium strap keeper/Buckle/Caseback, not gaudy Gold. I also don't want "Since 1983" on the dial face.


----------



## kevio

Time4Playnow said:


> To me at least, $350 seems to be about the right price for that watch. If it does come to the U.S., grey market sellers are likely to jack their prices up somewhat. And they'd sell out at authorized dealers (for retail price) quickly, I'd imagine.
> 
> When the GW-5000HR came out, a small number of them sold on Rakuten for around $300. Now look at the asking prices for them! :-x
> 
> If I can actually get the 5035 for $350, I might just pick up an extra to sell a year or two down the road! :-d;-) Being the Anniversary model, and especially with the gold-colored case back, I would think they will be much sought after in the coming years.


You might be right for the US market, where there is less appetite for an expensive screw back digital watch. There's probably a reason why the GW5000 isn't normally sold here. I'm with you though. If they actually sell if for $350, I'll be picking up one as well.


----------



## Epal2Apol

ocddave said:


> For $350 I want a black DLC coated Titanium strap keeper/Buckle/Caseback, not gaudy Gold. I also don't want "Since 1983" on the dial face.


You're so choosy my friend. Just relax and wait for other 35th anniversary series. What you're looking for might be in one of them.


----------



## ocddave

I'm still confused with why "Gold" was used on a "35th Anniversary", or why "Gold" is used on a "Big Bang BLACK" watch. All black parts (Ideally Titanium), like say what was done on the GPW1000T would have been a much better choice.



Epal2Apol said:


> You're so choosy my friend. Just relax and wait for other 35th anniversary series. What you're looking for might be in one of them.


----------



## kevio

ocddave said:


> I'm still confused with why "Gold" was used on a "35th Anniversary", or why "Gold" is used on a "Big Bang BLACK" watch. All black parts (Ideally Titanium), like say what was done on the GPW1000T would have been a much better choice.


Hopefully they'll also have a titanium version as well. Considering how well received the GW-T5030C was, I'd be disappointed if they didn't do the same this time around.

As for the 5035, it's fun having a small pop of color peeking out from the side. I'm a big fan of the HR series and dual layer strap watches and having the gold case back on the 5035 makes the watch more interesting. That being said, I get where you're coming from since the name, "Big Bang Black", would imply that the whole watch is blacked out. I wonder if they meant for that to describe the deep black of the bezel and strap?


----------



## kubr1ck

ocddave said:


> For $350 I want a black DLC coated Titanium strap keeper/Buckle/Caseback, not gaudy Gold. I also don't want "Since 1983" on the dial face.


I actually don't mind the "Since 1983" on the dial, since it's handled discreetly in small red print and distinguishes it from every other square. I agree that Ti would be cool, but I kinda like the heft of a steel square. I'm also a sucker for a pop of color here and there, and having the gold on the back and keeper seem pretty low key to me.

And yeah, as T4P said, this thing will be worth quite a bit a few years from now if the HR is any indication. My prediction will be we'll see it on the market for four times MSRP within five years.


----------



## Slm643

I will just be happy to get one! As of now I have a 8 month old 5000, I Have Been Bitten! 

Sent from my LG-H871 using Tapatalk


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

4 show


----------



## Fer Guzman

ocddave said:


> For $350 I want a black DLC coated Titanium strap keeper/Buckle/Caseback, not gaudy Gold. I also don't want "Since 1983" on the dial face.


If you want a DLC titanium on a g-shock, I believe the starting price is at least 4 figures now.


----------



## Fullers1845

Because a Watch Tanaka slomo of our favorite watch is always appropriate...


----------



## marinemaster

Gorgeous. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Galaga

I purchased for my son a GW5610R-1JF recently. Nice watch, but it's not in the same ballpark as my GW 5000 1F. Not even close.


----------



## Miklos86

Well, I received the GW 5000 1JF today. Sorry for the quality of pics, they were made via phone. I didn't photograph the Japanese-language manual, the little stickers and labels, which are very nice. I especially liked that everything has been folded/origamid, so I didn't have to cut anything. I haven't named a single watch of mine, but this has received the original nickname 'Japanese'.







Outer box safely secured...







Both inner and outer packaging have seen rough times. The box has travelled from Japan to the EU, and then from the US to Europe, Hungary. Quite a mileage for such a young watch...







... who was manufactured June 30, 2017, if my calculation checks out. The day my son turned 2,5 years old.







As in Japan it was midnight, the watch synced. Even though I was wearing it and only had L1 signal strength, it was successful. Seems to be better than the Rangeman, although not sure, the Rangeman has never set foot in this office and possibly never will. Lastly...







... a comparison shot with the Hamilton Khaki Auto. It feels a tad heavier, but a bit more comfortable, thanks to the lack of a crown.

Initial thoughts? I'm happy with it, but not over the moon. Lets get out of the way the areas where it didn't meet my expectations:
- The buttons. I'm already getting used to them, but I've been definitely spoiled by the Rangeman in that department. The buttons of the Japanese require effort and consideration to push, although I have small fingers. Maybe either of us will get better with use.
- The band. Maybe I had high expectations, but the way you guys described it, I thought it will be like a smooth velvet band. In reality, they don't look or feel that special. Mostly the same feeling as the leather band of the Hamilton.
- The stopwatch. Again, spoiled by the Rangeman. Not being instantly accessible kind of defeats the purpose. The stopwatch and the menu feels basic after the Rangeman, but nonetheless functional. The time-stamp function would also be nice.

What I like:
- The weigth. Although I usually prefer light watches, this just feels substantive without being burdersome.
- The size. I have small wrists. The Hamilton is borderline OK, the Rangeman is too big (but I love it nonetheless), and this is just right. I especially like that it is low, the Rangeman doesn't fit comfortably under sleeves or gloves, this one will.
- The colors. It goes great with a dress shirt. This will be my office G, I plan to wear it on regular workdays and the Hamilton or more formal occassions. The Rangeman will be the fun watch.
- The light. EL is definitely better than LED in my book. Will keep auto light on.
- The G factor. I'm just an office warrior, but not afraid to tinker or get my hands dirty. It's better that I have a tough G for everyday use as well.

Best of all, the subtleness. This is an exquisite watch without being flashy. I like the stealth aspect of it. When I was into fast cars, I always dreamed of an Audi RS6 Avant over any Lamborghini. You can rip up the asphalt, but it isn't apparent at first or second glance. Now I'm older and settled - I need a proper estate car for the family and hyper naked bike for myself - but still love value that is apparent to no one but me.

Cheers!


----------



## ocddave

Miklos86 said:


> - The band. Maybe I had high expectations, but the way you guys described it, I thought it will be like a smooth velvet band. In reality, they don't look or feel that special.


The band is rubber, so its soft and stretches with you, I think that's why we praise it so much. Unfortunately, I don't really wear my GW-5000 that much, kind of falling in love my new GB-5600B more so, as its almost identical, but has a better module, just no sexy DLC coated back, or the rubber strap (actually that is a cheap strap, $16 if needed).


----------



## Ossamanity

Any suggestions on where I can source a combi bracelet from ? Tiktox is out of stock . 
Thanks


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Miklos86

ocddave said:


> The band is rubber, so its soft and stretches with you, I think that's why we praise it so much. Unfortunately, I don't really wear my GW-5000 that much, kind of falling in love my new GB-5600B more so, as its almost identical, but has a better module, just no sexy DLC coated back, or the rubber strap (actually that is a cheap strap, $16 if needed).


Thanks for the input. We'll see how the rubber band will develop. It's possible that I'll switch to the combi bracelet along the way.

Is it only the bluetooth and smartphone connection in which area the module of GB-5600B is better, or are there other aspects as well?


----------



## ocddave

Miklos86 said:


> Thanks for the input. We'll see how the rubber band will develop. It's possible that I'll switch to the combi bracelet along the way.
> 
> Is it only the bluetooth and smartphone connection in which area the module of GB-5600B is better, or are there other aspects as well?


The VIBE alarm/alerts, 1TIME/DAILY alarms, 1000 hr stopwatch, 1/10 second 100 hour countdown timer, 100 city/35 time zones, adjustable backlight time, better buckle, better strap keeper....and I don't use Bluetooth, of no use to me, and its flaky...so I wouldn't recommend that feature.

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## Miklos86

ocddave said:


> The VIBE alarm/alerts, 1TIME/DAILY alarms, 1000 hr stopwatch, 1/10 second 100 hour countdown timer, 100 city/35 time zones, adjustable backlight time, better buckle, better strap keeper....and I don't use Bluetooth, of no use to me, and its flaky...so I wouldn't recommend that feature.
> 
> Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


Thank you for pointing out the differences, it is very helpful.

My problem with Bluetooth is that I wouldn't keep it on at all times, drains the battery of the phone fast. This defeats most of the features.


----------



## Galaga

This proves one thing.
The GW 5000 1JF is still the King of the squares.


----------



## ocddave

Miklos86 said:


> Thank you for pointing out the differences, it is very helpful.
> 
> My problem with Bluetooth is that I wouldn't keep it on at all times, drains the battery of the phone fast. This defeats most of the features.


As far as I can see, the Bluetooth is off by default until you decide to pair with a phone, then it will stay connected. I don't use the Bluetooth, so all the other features are major pluses to have, and this watch (GB-5600B) has a large CR2032 battery, it will last plenty long enough.

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## jskibo

Since Rakuten had a 20% cashback last weekend I picked one up and joined the club.


----------



## Cowboy Bebop

I love the GW5000..









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## kevio




----------



## EXCALIBUR1

kevio said:


>


Great macro photos. DLC FTW!


----------



## bmdaia

I grabbed one and love it. I planned on replacing the gold caseback with DLC from a 5000 but have come to admire the gold after all. It is mesmerizing.



kevio said:


> You might be right for the US market, where there is less appetite for an expensive screw back digital watch. There's probably a reason why the GW5000 isn't normally sold here. I'm with you though. If they actually sell if for $350, I'll be picking up one as well.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## watchinjulian

Some sexy dlc casing..

View attachment DSC01086.JPG


----------



## deonprins88

Made an illustration of the GW-5000 to print out and frame it. Thought you guys might like it!


----------



## sky_sun

from japan NBJ not NBA LOL


----------



## VIA4321

I can see some of these being used as my screen savers! Thanx


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sky_sun

your watche manufacturing date 
355E 
mean last days of 2015 / OR 2005 ;;;THIS IS THE PROBLEM E YOU CAN GUESS 2005 OR 2015


----------



## HiggsBoson

Reporting for duty Sir! :-!


----------



## sky_sun

the back photo do you have ?


----------



## Fergfour

sky_sun said:


> your watche manufacturing date
> 355E
> mean last days of 2015 / OR 2005 ;;;THIS IS THE PROBLEM E YOU CAN GUESS 2005 OR 2015


No need to guess with the GW5000, they didn't exist in 2005.


----------



## phantom_fury

My GW5000 with gold letter bezel, gold bullbars, and combi bracelet.









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## lukemeetze

Hey guys just wanted to pass this along to my fellow gw-5000 lovers. I've been using some zagg screen protectors for my watch face. The guy I get them from has a listing on ebay. Here is the ebay listing. _For Casio G-Shock GW 5000 Zagg HD Crystal Protector Anti Scratch Set of 2 . _If you email the guy he will sell you a few more at a discounted rate. _darrenkeith at aol dot com. _ There really cheap and work great. The ones he sells on ebay fit inside the bezel. I actually asked him to make some slightly larger that involve removing the bezel. This way the edge is under the bezel and it looks completely flawless. If you ask for the custom ones I ordered he should know what your talking about. Just thought I would pass this info along to anyone else interested. I AM NOT THE ONE SELLING THESE NOR AM I IN ANYWAY OFFILLIATED WITH HIM. Just trying to look out for my fellow 5000 lovers. Oh and I would like to be added to the list as I don't actually think I have done that.


----------



## padoul

I just got my gw 5000 from eBay,used but in great condition. Changed band and bezel and looks "almost" like new! The only problem is a light small scratch on the crystal. Would you suggest to try and polish the crystal with diamond compound paste like I have read in many posts in WUS? Also, do you think that the finest paste can be applied to the DLC screw back as well without harming the coating..?


----------



## BlackTie

deonprins88 said:


> Made an illustration of the GW-5000 to print out and frame it. Thought you guys might like it!


Very nice! Great work! Would it be too much to ask for a positive version? 

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## MrMundy

here you go:








just kidding:


----------



## BlackTie

MrMundy said:


> here you go:
> View attachment 12894451
> 
> 
> just kidding:
> View attachment 12894453


Haha! Brilliant! Cheers mate!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## watchw

View attachment 12900341

This version is cool


----------



## Slm643

BlackTie said:


> Haha! Brilliant! Cheers mate!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


I scanned the last rendition into my 3d printer and got this!









Sent from my K92 using Tapatalk


----------



## MrMundy

i scanned both and got these from the 3d printer


----------



## workshy

arrived today courtesy of chino..


----------



## hamsterdams

Hi all - I've been out of the loop for a little while. I checked the prices on these today, and it appears they've gone up in price since a year or two ago on eBay and Amazon.

Any reason why? Discontinued?


----------



## Slm643

hamsterdams said:


> Hi all - I've been out of the loop for a little while. I checked the prices on these today, and it appears they've gone up in price since a year or two ago on eBay and Amazon.
> 
> Any reason why? Discontinued?


Supply and Demand! For sure!

Sent from my K92 using Tapatalk


----------



## sky_sun

hamsterdams said:


> Hi all - I've been out of the loop for a little while. I checked the prices on these today, and it appears they've gone up in price since a year or two ago on eBay and Amazon.
> 
> Any reason why? Discontinued?


they not Discontinued it


----------



## sky_sun

this watch on *gshock japan* price show *38000 YEN +TAX *
and on same company *casio japan* the price *41040 YEN + TAx
*the watch out stock but they back it if you contact theme as what happen to me before 4 months ago when i contact theme via email then they back it after 2 days


----------



## BlackTie

Celebrating my 40th birthday with my favourite watch. Ever! 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## sky_sun

happy birthday hop u live to 100 years in in 11 apr


----------



## HiggsBoson

BlackTie said:


> Celebrating my 40th birthday with my favourite watch. Ever!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Happy 40th Birthday, enjoy it while you can.
I'm 55 this year, only seems like 5 minutes since I was celebrating my 40th too! :roll:


----------



## acadian

Yup yup
Love this watch








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Slm643

BlackTie said:


> Celebrating my 40th birthday with my favourite watch. Ever!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Is that on the combi bracelet? If so how hard was the installation?

Sent from my K92 using Tapatalk


----------



## Fullers1845

I'm at the Cubs/Rangers Spring Training game with my GW-5000 today.


----------



## glg

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## joseywales

Why would anyone pay $200 for a $25 watch? Mine arrived today. I really need to have my head examined.


----------



## pfmail

joseywales said:


> Why would anyone pay $200 for a $25 watch? Mine arrived today. I really need to have my head examined.


Hahaha. Right, it's bad for you. I'll pay $25 to get it off your hand, then you wouldn't have to worry about. LOL.


----------



## EXCALIBUR1

joseywales said:


> Why would anyone pay $200 for a $25 watch? Mine arrived today. I really need to have my head examined.


I reckon so.


----------



## joseywales

pfmail said:


> Hahaha. Right, it's bad for you. I'll pay $25 to get it off your hand, then you wouldn't have to worry about. LOL.


Thanks for the offer pfmail, but I have a $25,5600, that I'll be needin' for yard work and such ; )


----------



## watchw

Where can i get one for 200$?


joseywales said:


> Why would anyone pay $200 for a $25 watch? Mine arrived today. I really need to have my head examined.


----------



## ESB853

It all started with a $12 W800H-1AV. I just wanted a cheap beater watch with decent water resistance. I didn't like that it was lacking a countdown timer, but otherwise it was pretty much what I was looking for. I have small wrists and G-Shocks that I have tried on in the past were just way too large.

Then I noticed the DW-5600E. It was small enough to not look ridiculous on my wrist, had the simple look that I liked, plus 200m water resistance instead of 100m, the countdown timer I was missing in the W800H-1AV, and it was only $35. Easy to get away with an impulse buy with the wife at that price level.

Then saw the G5600E-1. It had solar charging and looked virtually identical to the DW-5600E so I returned the DW-5600E and bought the G5600E-1. It was $80. The wife wouldn't notice that it was different, and since I was still under $100, it was easy to reconcile in my head since it had all the features I had wanted plus the added bonus of solar charging. Never mind the fact that I was now into it for more than nearly 7x what I was originally going to spend...

The G5600E-1 is a great watch. Has all the features I wanted plus solar. I had seen the GWM5610-1 which had atomic timekeeping but I was not a fan of so many colors, especially the orange ring. So I decided I was done and sticking with the G5600E-1.

Done that is, until I stumbled onto the GW-5000-1JF on this forum.

All the features of the GWM5610-1 without the gaudy face? Yes please. Screw back and steel case? Now I'm basically salivating. Expensive though for sure, WAY more than I was trying to pay for a watch at the moment. But hey, it's tax return time and also yearly bonus time at my company. I'll treat myself. Plus, it looks like the $35 watch I had originally bought so my wife is none the wiser...

Long story short, I started out spending $12 and ended up spending a hair under $300, but I'll be damned if this isn't a beautiful watch that I'm sure will still be going strong long after a bunch of college students have dissected my body and tossed me in the furnace.

Just don't tell my wife what I did!

I have a picture that I was going to post, but I'm too new apparently.


----------



## rcorreale

ESB853 said:


> It all started with a $12 W800H-1AV. I just wanted a cheap beater watch with decent water resistance. I didn't like that it was lacking a countdown timer, but otherwise it was pretty much what I was looking for. I have small wrists and G-Shocks that I have tried on in the past were just way too large.
> 
> Then I noticed the DW-5600E. It was small enough to not look ridiculous on my wrist, had the simple look that I liked, plus 200m water resistance instead of 100m, the countdown timer I was missing in the W800H-1AV, and it was only $35. Easy to get away with an impulse buy with the wife at that price level.
> 
> Then saw the G5600E-1. It had solar charging and looked virtually identical to the DW-5600E so I returned the DW-5600E and bought the G5600E-1. It was $80. The wife wouldn't notice that it was different, and since I was still under $100, it was easy to reconcile in my head since it had all the features I had wanted plus the added bonus of solar charging. Never mind the fact that I was now into it for more than nearly 7x what I was originally going to spend...
> 
> The G5600E-1 is a great watch. Has all the features I wanted plus solar. I had seen the GWM5610-1 which had atomic timekeeping but I was not a fan of so many colors, especially the orange ring. So I decided I was done and sticking with the G5600E-1.
> 
> Done that is, until I stumbled onto the GW-5000-1JF on this forum.
> 
> All the features of the GWM5610-1 without the gaudy face? Yes please. Screw back and steel case? Now I'm basically salivating. Expensive though for sure, WAY more than I was trying to pay for a watch at the moment. But hey, it's tax return time and also yearly bonus time at my company. I'll treat myself. Plus, it looks like the $35 watch I had originally bought so my wife is none the wiser...
> 
> Long story short, I started out spending $12 and ended up spending a hair under $300, but I'll be damned if this isn't a beautiful watch that I'm sure will still be going strong long after a bunch of college students have dissected my body and tossed me in the furnace.
> 
> Just don't tell my wife what I did!
> 
> I have a picture that I was going to post, but I'm too new apparently.


Great story and congrats on the GW-5000! I've had one for several years now and wear it a lot. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tauntauntaun

I already have a GW-5035A. DW-5600BB. DW-5600C. Pacparts 5030.

Is there no end to this torture?


----------



## Fergfour

tauntauntaun said:


> View attachment 12936541
> 
> 
> I already have a GW-5035A. DW-5600BB. DW-5600C. Pacparts 5030.
> 
> Is there no end to this torture?


With effort and willpower yes. Otherwise embrace it. Different colors, modules, prior anniversaries, the new chromes, the square catalog is extensive.


----------



## Cowboy Bebop

ESB853 said:


> It all started with a $12 W800H-1AV. I just wanted a cheap beater watch with decent water resistance. I didn't like that it was lacking a countdown timer, but otherwise it was pretty much what I was looking for. I have small wrists and G-Shocks that I have tried on in the past were just way too large.
> 
> Then I noticed the DW-5600E. It was small enough to not look ridiculous on my wrist, had the simple look that I liked, plus 200m water resistance instead of 100m, the countdown timer I was missing in the W800H-1AV, and it was only $35. Easy to get away with an impulse buy with the wife at that price level.
> 
> Then saw the G5600E-1. It had solar charging and looked virtually identical to the DW-5600E so I returned the DW-5600E and bought the G5600E-1. It was $80. The wife wouldn't notice that it was different, and since I was still under $100, it was easy to reconcile in my head since it had all the features I had wanted plus the added bonus of solar charging. Never mind the fact that I was now into it for more than nearly 7x what I was originally going to spend...
> 
> The G5600E-1 is a great watch. Has all the features I wanted plus solar. I had seen the GWM5610-1 which had atomic timekeeping but I was not a fan of so many colors, especially the orange ring. So I decided I was done and sticking with the G5600E-1.
> 
> Done that is, until I stumbled onto the GW-5000-1JF on this forum.
> 
> All the features of the GWM5610-1 without the gaudy face? Yes please. Screw back and steel case? Now I'm basically salivating. Expensive though for sure, WAY more than I was trying to pay for a watch at the moment. But hey, it's tax return time and also yearly bonus time at my company. I'll treat myself. Plus, it looks like the $35 watch I had originally bought so my wife is none the wiser...
> 
> Long story short, I started out spending $12 and ended up spending a hair under $300, but I'll be damned if this isn't a beautiful watch that I'm sure will still be going strong long after a bunch of college students have dissected my body and tossed me in the furnace.
> 
> Just don't tell my wife what I did!
> 
> I have a picture that I was going to post, but I'm too new apparently.


Your secret is safe with us... I know the feeling lol...

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Fullers1845

@*ESB853: *You have just described the rabbit hole we watch-lovers fall down. There can be many twists and turns, or you can just plunge right in as you have. Congratulations on reaching such a fine conclusion in your horological journey so quickly. I suspect it won't be your final answer... b-)


----------



## Cobia

ESB853 said:


> It all started with a $12 W800H-1AV. I just wanted a cheap beater watch with decent water resistance. I didn't like that it was lacking a countdown timer, but otherwise it was pretty much what I was looking for. I have small wrists and G-Shocks that I have tried on in the past were just way too large.
> 
> Then I noticed the DW-5600E. It was small enough to not look ridiculous on my wrist, had the simple look that I liked, plus 200m water resistance instead of 100m, the countdown timer I was missing in the W800H-1AV, and it was only $35. Easy to get away with an impulse buy with the wife at that price level.
> 
> Then saw the G5600E-1. It had solar charging and looked virtually identical to the DW-5600E so I returned the DW-5600E and bought the G5600E-1. It was $80. The wife wouldn't notice that it was different, and since I was still under $100, it was easy to reconcile in my head since it had all the features I had wanted plus the added bonus of solar charging. Never mind the fact that I was now into it for more than nearly 7x what I was originally going to spend...
> 
> The G5600E-1 is a great watch. Has all the features I wanted plus solar. I had seen the GWM5610-1 which had atomic timekeeping but I was not a fan of so many colors, especially the orange ring. So I decided I was done and sticking with the G5600E-1.
> 
> Done that is, until I stumbled onto the GW-5000-1JF on this forum.
> 
> All the features of the GWM5610-1 without the gaudy face? Yes please. Screw back and steel case? Now I'm basically salivating. Expensive though for sure, WAY more than I was trying to pay for a watch at the moment. But hey, it's tax return time and also yearly bonus time at my company. I'll treat myself. Plus, it looks like the $35 watch I had originally bought so my wife is none the wiser...
> 
> Long story short, I started out spending $12 and ended up spending a hair under $300, but I'll be damned if this isn't a beautiful watch that I'm sure will still be going strong long after a bunch of college students have dissected my body and tossed me in the furnace.
> 
> Just don't tell my wife what I did!
> 
> I have a picture that I was going to post, but I'm too new apparently.


Haha! great first post, welcome.


----------



## joseywales

tauntauntaun said:


> View attachment 12936541
> 
> 
> I already have a GW-5035A. DW-5600BB. DW-5600C. Pacparts 5030.
> 
> Is there no end to this torture?


Well, let's see. I bought a 5000 of WUS Classified. I wanted the Combo band, sold out. So, now I have a brand new GW-M5610BC-1JF (negative display), which comes with the metal band. Now I can swap bands, but I don't want to give up the original soft band from the 5000, so I bought a cheap 5600, that is as new, and I guess I'll swap the band from that, on to the new GW-M5610BC-1JF and sell it off.

Sorry, the short answer is no, there is no end to the torture


----------



## Slm643

Don't sell the negative display 5610! You will regret it! Take my word it will grow on you, by the way did you swap the bracelet yet? I bought it thinking I was going to swap also, just haven't gotten around to it...









Sent from my LG-H871 using Tapatalk


----------



## joseywales

Slm643 said:


> Don't sell the negative display 5610! You will regret it! Take my word it will grow on you, by the way did you swap the bracelet yet? I bought it thinking I was going to swap also, just haven't gotten around to it...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LG-H871 using Tapatalk


Haha. I have not switched them yet either! As you said, I'm wondering if the negative will grow on me. I really like the all black look - sometimes it would be nice to have it. The screen is harder to read at time, but what the heck, it has a light. So, I'm stalling, while I wait for a metal band to become available. And THAT is how I get into trouble. As one poster eluded to above, the wife sees a the same plasticky watch, but we see a quality timepiece.


----------



## watchw

I'm curious how good is the Crystal in resisting scratches? Do you baby it in order for the crystal to stay scratch free?


----------



## joseywales

watchw said:


> I'm curious how good is the Crystal in resisting scratches? Do you baby it in order for the crystal to stay scratch free?


I've had mine all of 3 days, so can't speak to that. However, I can tell you that wearing the larger G-shocks is good training. I find I instinctively tuck my arm slightly behind, whenever I'm passing doorways, etc.


----------



## Seikogi

watchw said:


> I'm curious how good is the Crystal in resisting scratches? Do you baby it in order for the crystal to stay scratch free?


The crystal sits deeper than the bezel so its almost impossible to scratch it (like on a Seiko Monster)
No scratches and I wear mine 5-6 days/week


----------



## DingoDave

Only my second G


----------



## Rippa

Nearly 6 years old


----------



## bmdaia

I doubt this ever happened. And if it did it was likely gone in less than ten seconds 😍



kubr1ck said:


> ..It would however be incredibly cool if I walked into a Macy's and spotted a GW-5035-A1 sitting in a display case next to some Michael Kors watch. :-d


----------



## banderor

One of the best :-!


----------



## sticky

Reporting for duty.


----------



## banderor




----------



## watchw

Please add me (=


----------



## reeder1

If the buttons were easy to push you might have accidental setting changes...


guccimanilla said:


> One thing I just can't get over on the 5000 is that the buttons are way too hard to press. I wish there was some add on that would make the button pushing easier.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Slm643

I've never had a problem with the buttons, but I've never been in a big hurry though... Even if I was it wouldn't be a big deal... 

Sent from my K92 using Tapatalk


----------



## banderor




----------



## harald-hans

Five years old ...


----------



## romseyman

Owe few more but if I would have to end up with two only, then this is my choice.


----------



## stbob




----------



## lukemeetze

Mine wearing its newly installed bezel and band.


----------



## DrGonzo

Present and accounted for.









Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## kevio

Blacked out today.


----------



## lukemeetze

kevio said:


> Blacked out today.


Is that a 5000hr with different bezel?


----------



## imaCoolRobot




----------



## kevio

lukemeetze said:


> Is that a 5000hr with different bezel?


That's correct. It's a DW5600BB bezel with the GW5000 strap. Surprisingly, I like it better this way since this watch has a dark theme to it.


----------



## lukemeetze

Yeah looks nice man. Like the blacked out bezel. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fullers1845




----------



## banderor




----------



## il Pirati

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content









Stupid iPhone focused on the gorgeous sunset rather than the powerful GW5000.
Honestly having a hard time taking this watch off lately. Just love it.


----------



## G-SPAIN

Hey, is it easy to find a 5000 unit in Tokyo or its surroundings? I am planning to visit the city by this year at the latest and of course look for a G-Shock is a must for me. Any other exotic jdm models easy to find there? Thank you!


----------



## watchw

Minimalism is the it's secret (=
I had the exact opposite G-Shocks(Rangeman, Frogman)
And I prefer this approach, although technically the Frogman is a much better watch.


----------



## banderor




----------



## banderor




----------



## Slm643

Reporting for duty









Sent from my K92 using Tapatalk


----------



## banderor




----------



## tcyeric

forgot to add mine here, really love this watch


----------



## aneflan

I ordered one!
I have allways wanted one, but thought that it is too expensive. Now i found one used but in good condition (global rakuten) It even had backplate plastic still on. 185euros with shipping.

In pictures i was able to see the serial and do I understand it correctly that if last digits are 151G so it was made in 2017?

They shipped with EMS today. Hoping to get it here before weekend.


----------



## acadian

I wish I could fine one that was made in 2012


----------



## Sir-Guy

acadian said:


> I wish I could fine one that was made in 2012


What's significant about 2012?


----------



## acadian

Sir-Guy said:


> What's significant about 2012?


the 2012 run had cells that were entirely blue


----------



## Sir-Guy

Cool, if you have a photo I’d be interested to see. Everyone keeps raving about the 5000; it might be worth my wife’s eye rolling to grab one at some point.


----------



## harald-hans

acadian said:


> the 2012 run had cells that were entirely blue


I received mine in Dec. 2012 from Japan so I think it must be a 2012 model !?


----------



## watchw

Your cells look identical to mine, and mine is 3 months old


----------



## acadian

harald-hans said:


> I received mine in Dec. 2012 from Japan so I think it must be a 2012 model !?


Look at the serial number on the back. If it was made in 2012 the last letter of the serial number will be "B"

I think some ending with "A" also had blue cells.

Most are violet/purple

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Torvec

Was on the fence about getting the 5000 after already owning an S5600 but when I saw the red and black special edition released I had to get it. now I just need to get my hands on the all stainless steel version


----------



## watchw

Mine has the "K" factory letter, is there an "H" factory one? which one is better?


----------



## harald-hans

acadian said:


> Look at the serial number on the back. If it was made in 2012 the last letter of the serial number will be "B"
> 
> I think some ending with "A" also had blue cells.
> 
> Most are violet/purple
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It has a "B" ...


----------



## banderor

Mine is an "E" from 2014. :-!


----------



## acadian

harald-hans said:


> It has a "B" ...


You lucky dawg!! I'm jealous.

- Luc


----------



## acadian

watchw said:


> Mine has the "K" factory letter, is there an "H" factory one? which one is better?


you're probably referring to the stamp on the case (under "Made in Japan") - we are talking about the last letter of the serial number.


----------



## Hosea

Hello all... just came this morning..my first G shock and first digital quartz.
Amazing watch. You guys helped me to make right decision.


----------



## Hosea

Hello all... just came this morning..my first G shock and first digital quartz.
Amazing watch. You guys helped me to make right decision.
View attachment 13073897


----------



## Sir-Guy

@Hosea, that’s quite the way to do it for your first digital quartz or G-Shock! Very nice choice.


----------



## Hosea

Thanks Sir 

Btw i notice that there is small gap between the band and the lug...it's like the band woul tear off the lugs. Is it normal? because my wrist is quite small, the band is a bit bended too much, i'm afraid the band will tear off.


----------



## Galaga




----------



## Emsflyer84

Ordered one today and will arrive to me on monday. I’ve got a 5610 that I love, but I’m looking for the end-all be-all watch. I think the 5000 will be the one.


----------



## VIA4321

Hosea said:


> Thanks Sir
> 
> Btw i notice that there is small gap between the band and the lug...it's like the band woul tear off the lugs. Is it normal? because my wrist is quite small, the band is a bit bended too much, i'm afraid the band will tear off.


Not unusual for there to be a gap between the body/bezel of the watch and the straps, especially if you say you have smaller than average wrist size.
It is just there to allow the strap to be adjusted for a wide range of wrist sizes, the strap should be firmly held in place by the spring bars at the very end of each strap.
So no cause for concern, just might find dust and dirt will collect in there that will need a period clean with a damp toothbrush or similar.
Enjoy!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Emsflyer84

Hey all! My beauty arrived today, and you were right. The pictures don't do it any justice! This thing is really a stunner. And super comfortable. The weight is fine, not overly heavy at all. Looking for help on decoding my serial number. I have an "H" in mine, denoting it was built in either 2008 or 2018. What are the chanced it was made in 2018, or 2008? I'd assume it was the more recent date as anything built in 2008 would likely have been sold a long time ago, but who knows. Thanks guys!


----------



## Jasabor

Emsflyer84 said:


> Hey all! My beauty arrived today, and you were right. The pictures don't do it any justice! This thing is really a stunner. And super comfortable. The weight is fine, not overly heavy at all. Looking for help on decoding my serial number. I have an "H" in mine, denoting it was built in either 2008 or 2018. What are the chanced it was made in 2018, or 2008? I'd assume it was the more recent date as anything built in 2008 would likely have been sold a long time ago, but who knows. Thanks guys!
> 
> View attachment 13083545


Congrats on that beauty. And it is a 2018 one. The GW-5000 was introduced in 2009,if i am right.


----------



## lukemeetze

Emsflyer84 said:


> Hey all! My beauty arrived today, and you were right. The pictures don't do it any justice! This thing is really a stunner. And super comfortable. The weight is fine, not overly heavy at all. Looking for help on decoding my serial number. I have an "H" in mine, denoting it was built in either 2008 or 2018. What are the chanced it was made in 2018, or 2008? I'd assume it was the more recent date as anything built in 2008 would likely have been sold a long time ago, but who knows. Thanks guys!
> 
> View attachment 13083545


Definitely 2018. Congrats enjoy. If that sucker was from 2008 you would have never gotten that battery to wake up.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## banderor




----------



## Slm643

Is that the first watch in a empty box? Great start! 

Sent from my K92 using Tapatalk


----------



## lukemeetze

These pics never get old.


----------



## banderor

Slm643 said:


> Is that the first watch in a empty box? Great start!


LOL :-d


----------



## Facelessman




----------



## Hosea

Emsflyer84 said:


> Hey all! My beauty arrived today, and you were right. The pictures don't do it any justice! This thing is really a stunner. And super comfortable. The weight is fine, not overly heavy at all. Looking for help on decoding my serial number. I have an "H" in mine, denoting it was built in either 2008 or 2018. What are the chanced it was made in 2018, or 2008? I'd assume it was the more recent date as anything built in 2008 would likely have been sold a long time ago, but who knows. Thanks guys!
> 
> View attachment 13083545


Congratulations, wear it in good health. Mine is also "040H", so it was made in February 2018 

Fantastic watch, i just have the watch 1 week, and could not take it off my wrist ...


----------



## Hosea

VIA4321 said:


> Not unusual for there to be a gap between the body/bezel of the watch and the straps, especially if you say you have smaller than average wrist size.
> It is just there to allow the strap to be adjusted for a wide range of wrist sizes, the strap should be firmly held in place by the spring bars at the very end of each strap.
> So no cause for concern, just might find dust and dirt will collect in there that will need a period clean with a damp toothbrush or similar.
> Enjoy!
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Thank you for your comforting information.
one more question : is it harmful to the rubber, if i frequently clean the watch with soap? Or should i just use clean water? I'm talking about long term (5-10 years), not short term.


----------



## VIA4321

Hosea said:


> Thank you for your comforting information.
> one more question : is it harmful to the rubber, if i frequently clean the watch with soap? Or should i just use clean water? I'm talking about long term (5-10 years), not short term.


You should be fine cleaning with a mild soap solution occasionally as long as you rinse with clean water. The same goes for any chemicals or sea water etc. As long as you can rinse off any contaminant and pat dry the watch afterwards you should be good for years of use.
Try to keep clear of things like sun tan lotion and bug spray as these "stain" the resin.
Enjoy that watch!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## BurnSurvivor

Can’t wait to get one... any Suggestions for AD in California? Or maybe overseas. Preferably want the japan package with japan manual and warranty. Thanks


----------



## kevio

BurnSurvivor said:


> Can't wait to get one... any Suggestions for AD in California? Or maybe overseas. Preferably want the japan package with japan manual and warranty. Thanks


Check Rakuten Global. Pricing is quite good right now and it includes shipping from some of the sellers too.


----------



## Slm643

SeiyaJapan, excellent seller, I've purchased 3 watches never had any issues fast shipping too! 

Sent from my K92 using Tapatalk


----------



## maxpowerful

Just got mine yesterday.
So far the only contender to my GPR B1000 for my daily wear

I carry both with me... anyone else do this with their watches?


----------



## BurnSurvivor

kevio said:


> BurnSurvivor said:
> 
> 
> 
> Can't wait to get one... any Suggestions for AD in California? Or maybe overseas. Preferably want the japan package with japan manual and warranty. Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> Check Rakuten Global. Pricing is quite good right now and it includes shipping from some of the sellers too.
Click to expand...

Thank you, sir. It's about $6 cheaper than what I've found. I've contacted the best seller on there as well. I've always stayed away from Rakuten. Never tried purchasing on that website before. I was always scared to do it lol. Smooth transaction?


----------



## brandon\

maxpowerful said:


> Just got mine yesterday.
> So far the only contender to my GPR B1000 for my daily wear
> 
> I carry both with me... anyone else do this with their watches?


Is that a GPR B1000 in your pocket? Or are you just happy to see me?


----------



## banderor




----------



## mtb2104

And his relative.


----------



## banderor

mtb2104 said:


> And his relative.


The LCD on this one is amazing. You've just put it back on my "wish list" ;-)


----------



## banderor




----------



## harald-hans




----------



## banderor

No posts on this thread since April 28? It's in serious need of a bump! All you guys and your new GMW squares are neglecting your GW-5000-1JFs? To the tune of The Eagles "New Kid In Town." (For all you millennials and Gen Zs, The Eagles were a soft-rock band from Los Angeles in the 1970s.) ;-)

There's talk on the street; it's there to remind you
It doesn't really matter which side you're on.
You're walking away and they're talking behind you.
They will never forget you till somebody new comes along.
Where you been lately? There's a new kid in town.
Everybody loves him, don't they?
And he's holding her, and you're still around. Oh, my, my.
There's a new kid in town, just another new kid in town.
Ooh, hoo. Everybody's talking 'bout the new kid in town.
Ooh, hoo. Everybody's walking like the new kid in town.


----------



## lukemeetze

Mine still reigns supreme. I like my steel coated in resin.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Slm643

I still love mine, but I I'm currently wearing a new 3 day old acquisition, but I'll post a photo anyway..









Sent from my K92 using Tapatalk


----------



## Byron2701

Playing with both


----------



## Seikogi

After 1 year - no scratches on DLC to report!!


----------



## Ottovonn

Even with the DLC and silver squares in my collection, the old reliable GW-5000 is still my favorite square. I was wearing it while doing chores earlier today. Here it is with my trusty Mini-Griptillian (Hopefully, having it closed isn't a violation of the rules.)


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Old school and my smallest G Shock vs latest technology, bold and big


----------



## Fullers1845

^Interestingly, the numerals are not that much different in size between those two.


----------



## andyahs

Fullers1845 said:


> ^Interestingly, the numerals are not that much different in size between those two.


Depends on the view used.


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Fullers1845 said:


> ^Interestingly, the numerals are not that much different in size between those two.


Correct Fullers  Not much difference here due to the display of the sunset/sunrise feature as well - and the digits are significantly smaller


----------



## acadian

Ottovonn said:


> Even with the DLC and silver squares in my collection, the old reliable GW-5000 is still my favorite square. I was wearing it while doing chores earlier today. Here it is with my trusty Mini-Griptillian (Hopefully, having it closed isn't a violation of the rules.)
> 
> View attachment 13211253


Nice! I wish we were allowed to post pictures of our other EDC tools here...


----------



## Ottovonn

I had time during lunch to take some pics of my first, and most worn, G-Shock, the 5000. If I ever somehow become a one watch guy, this would be my exit watch. (Though at this rate it's impossible because there are so many nice G-Shocks -- more squares, big Rangemen, and MR-Gs -- to play with :-d)


----------



## Galaga

Simple. Best square in the world!!


----------



## watchw

Sorry for the stupid question... But am i getting any charge from it this way?!
Room is dark but it's sunny outside and there's no direct sunlight on it...


----------



## andyahs

watchw said:


> Sorry for the stupid question... But am i getting any charge from it this way?!
> Room is dark but it's sunny outside and there's no direct sunlight on it...


Minimum charge if you left it there a long time. Outside on that bright windowsill would be a lot better.


----------



## watchw

Yes, but I'm not sure if leaving it in direct sunlight for hours won't damage it... 
Cool collection by the way (=


andyahs said:


> watchw said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry for the stupid question... But am i getting any charge from it this way?!
> Room is dark but it's sunny outside and there's no direct sunlight on it...
> 
> 
> 
> Minimum charge if you left it there a long time. Outside on that bright windowsill would be a lot better.
Click to expand...


----------



## Byron2701

watchw said:


> Sorry for the stupid question... But am i getting any charge from it this way?!
> Room is dark but it's sunny outside and there's no direct sunlight on it...


Your place is IMO more for keeping the charge on the existing level then a real charging.

I place all my watches in direct sunlight for 2-3 hours 2 or 3 times a year (morning or evening, not noon), rest of the year they are stored in glass cabinet. This keeps them on H level all the time. And 2-3 hours a solar watch should survive.


----------



## watchw

Thanks that's a good advice (=


Byron2701 said:


> Your place is IMO more for keeping the charge on the existing level then a real charging.
> 
> I place all my watches in direct sunlight for 2-3 hours 2 or 3 times a year (morning or evening, not noon), rest of the year they are stored in glass cabinet. This keeps them on H level all the time. And 2-3 hours a solar watch should survive.


----------



## watchw

Thanks that's a good advice (=


Byron2701 said:


> Your place is IMO more for keeping the charge on the existing level then a real charging.
> 
> I place all my watches in direct sunlight for 2-3 hours 2 or 3 times a year (morning or evening, not noon), rest of the year they are stored in glass cabinet. This keeps them on H level all the time. And 2-3 hours a solar watch should survive.


----------



## Rippa

My GW5000 is 6 years old today.









I have a few other watches mainly over-polished, over-priced professional divers (3-hand automatic BBQ timers) which I never use. This Casio destroys them all in terms of time keeping, reliability and toughness


----------



## watchw

The only downside of it is, that it kills the need and want to get other watches lol . 
It's reliable, service free, fairly light, easy to read the time on it, very durable... If it had sapphire, it would have been very close to perfect. 


Rippa said:


> My GW5000 is 6 years old today.
> 
> View attachment 13237349
> 
> 
> I have a few other watches mainly over-polished, over-priced professional divers (3-hand automatic BBQ timers) which I never use. This Casio destroys them all in terms of time keeping, reliability and toughness


----------



## banderor

Rippa said:


> My GW5000 is 6 years old today.
> 
> View attachment 13237349
> 
> 
> I have a few other watches mainly over-polished, over-priced professional divers (3-hand automatic BBQ timers) which I never use. This Casio destroys them all in terms of time keeping, reliability and toughness


The band & bezel on your your six-year-old are getting nice and slick. And your comment about BBQ timers made me smile.


----------



## Ottovonn

watchw said:


> The only downside of it is, that it kills the need and want to get other watches lol .
> It's reliable, service free, fairly light, easy to read the time on it, very durable... If it had sapphire, it would have been very close to perfect.


Very true. There have been many times when I wore the 5000 and thought a particularly dangerous thought, "I could seriously sell all my watches and just wear this one."


----------



## Ottovonn

The 5000 looks great with a little wear and tear. I was able to capture some of the scuffs and scratches its acquired from regular use.


----------



## banderor

Thinking about friends in Japan.


----------



## Rippa




----------



## EXCALIBUR1

Rippa said:


> View attachment 13267613


Q: Is that a modded/different bezel? It looks glossy and the lettering appears blacked out.


----------



## Slm643

Monday morning & 74°Fahrenheit.. Highs in the 90s!









Sent from my LG-H871 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rippa

EXCALIBUR1 said:


> Q: Is that a modded/different bezel? It looks glossy and the lettering appears blacked out.


No, it's the original gone glossy over time. The paint from the lettering disappeared a long time ago just through wear and tear.


----------



## banderor




----------



## Sir-Guy

Great photo, @banderor. Very nice job on the lighting! It could be from a catalog or something.


----------



## banderor

Sir-Guy said:


> Great photo, @banderor. Very nice job on the lighting! It could be from a catalog or something.


Thank you Sir! I used my iPhone's flashlight to light up the dial. ;-)


----------



## taamax

Finally! My first screwback G. Received this morning 
Tested MB reception and successfully gotten time update.


----------



## ptd

You sure you have a time update? I'm not seeing a RCVD indicator in that pic 

-pd



taamax said:


> Finally! My first screwback G. Received this morning
> Tested MB reception and successfully gotten time update.


----------



## Ottovonn

taamax said:


> Finally! My first screwback G. Received this morning
> Tested MB reception and successfully gotten time update.
> 
> View attachment 13292515


Cool tip a bunch of us got from Andyahs: download the clockwave app. I'm not good at explaining tech stuff, but I think it basically transmits the same radio signal emitted from an atomic clock. You can "manually" sync your watch to the simulated signal, thus manually syncing the watch whenever you want!


----------



## banderor

taamax said:


> Finally! My first screwback G. Received this morning
> Tested MB reception and successfully gotten time update.
> 
> View attachment 13292515


If I could only own one watch, this is the one. I know many here feel the same way. Congrats and welcome to the club!


----------



## Sir-Guy

Ottovonn said:


> Cool tip a bunch of us got from Andyahs: download the clockwave app. I'm not good at explaining tech stuff, but I think it basically transmits the same radio signal emitted from an atomic clock. You can "manually" sync your watch to the simulated signal, thus manually syncing the watch whenever you want!


It's a great app. On my atomic watches using the app makes it display the "RVCD" just as it would from the normal signal. 

I synced this one using the app a bit before the photo.


----------



## taamax

Ottovonn said:


> Cool tip a bunch of us got from Andyahs: download the clockwave app. I'm not good at explaining tech stuff, but I think it basically transmits the same radio signal emitted from an atomic clock. You can "manually" sync your watch to the simulated signal, thus manually syncing the watch whenever you want!


Thanks for the pro tip! Interesting te clockwave app emulates multiple countries. I will definitely check it out if there is an Android version. I currently use a JJY Emulator in my phone that does only the JP frequency.


----------



## taamax

ptd said:


> You sure you have a time update? I'm not seeing a RCVD indicator in that pic
> 
> -pd


Observant 
I changed the timezone after testing it on with mobile emulator.


----------



## taamax

banderor said:


> If I could only own one watch, this is the one. I know many here feel the same way. Congrats and welcome to the club!


I agree.

This is also my one and only JDM watch. the special one in my collection.


----------



## Rippa




----------



## taamax

Seems the app isnt available for Android 
I am using JJY Emulator that syncs only JP time. Tried setting a different timezone and it throws an error.

BTW I am not in JP.



Sir-Guy said:


> It's a great app. On my atomic watches using the app makes it display the "RVCD" just as it would from the normal signal.
> 
> I synced this one using the app a bit before the photo.


----------



## Sir-Guy

taamax said:


> Seems the app isnt available for Android
> I am using JJY Emulator that syncs only JP time. Tried setting a different timezone and it throws an error.
> 
> BTW I am not in JP.


That's too bad! Well, I suppose you could make your home city Tokyo, sync it with the JJY thing, then change back home city. You'll lose the "RCVD" indicator when you change back, and it'll take longer than just syncing it using ole Mark 1 eyeball and fast reflexes, but hey. 

There is something oddly pleasing about seeing the "RCVD," so I know where you're coming from on that!


----------



## guccimanilla

I've had this for more than a month and I still stare at it all the time.









Sent from my SM-A520W using Tapatalk


----------



## Slm643

guccimanilla said:


> I've had this for more than a month and I still stare at it all the time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-A520W using Tapatalk


Very nice, have you thought about getting the combi bracelet for it?

Sent from my K92 using Tapatalk


----------



## guccimanilla

Slm643 said:


> Very nice, have you thought about getting the combi bracelet for it?
> 
> Sent from my K92 using Tapatalk


Yes! Know where I might be able to get one?

Sent from my SM-A520W using Tapatalk


----------



## imbamember

gaijin said:


> Another vote for the composite bracelet:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Very comfortable. ;-)


Where did you get your strap?
Thanks

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Slm643

Bump.... Bump... Baa!

It has begun! I got mine on a gw-m5610bc-1jf and swapped.. 

Sent from my K92 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ottovonn

Guys, if you're looking for the strap, you can scour ebay or the classifieds. A reliable, but pricey, way to get the bracelet is to order the watch that comes with it. You can then possibly sell the negative display watch with another strap attached to it to recoup the losses. Then as Slm has done, install the bracelet on your GW-5000. I think it might be worth it. When I bought the bracelet alone, it was priced at around 110 USD at TicTox, a UK based seller.

You can get the negative display watch with combi bracelet from Seiya: https://www.seiyajapan.com/collections/casio/products/casio-g-shock-gw-m5610bc-1jf-multi-band-6


----------



## Slm643

https://www.tiktox.com/casio-bands-bezels-and-spares/gw-m5610bc-1-bracelet.html

Tiktox has in stock now!

Sent from my K92 using Tapatalk


----------



## lukemeetze

Fer Guzman said:


> I bought wuyeah's and put a resin/composite bracelet on it. Here is my trio (yeah, I am obsessed with this model, I think it is "the G" for me). Next I plan to mod one of the positive displays and put some black buttons on it with a 5000b bezel/strap.
> 
> My only gripe with this watch has been the buttons, but (maybe I am just crazy) the buttons on the gw-5000 that was just released this month, seem a tad easier to press.
> 
> View attachment 716192











Black buttons and 5000b strap really set it off in my opinion. Buckle isn't visible but it's the dlc one from the 5000b

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ottovonn

lukemeetze said:


> Black buttons and 5000b strap really set it off in my opinion. Buckle isn't visible but it's the dlc one from the 5000b
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Wow! I love the upgrade, luke! :-!:-! The DLC buttons give the 5000 a subtle upgrade and match the DLC case. I also have the DLC buckle on mine. It's was definitely worth sourcing the 5000b strap. I don't have the guts to open up my 5000 to replace the buttons though. Kudos to you for doing it. Enjoy your ultimate GW-5000!


----------



## lukemeetze

tic-toc/g-shock said:


> Where does one get the reversed black face version?


Your gonna pay and arm and a leg for one now. 
Edit: Tapatalk made this appear to be a new post.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lukemeetze

Ottovonn said:


> Wow! I love the upgrade, luke! :-!:-! The DLC buttons give the 5000 a subtle upgrade and match the DLC case. I also have the DLC buckle on mine. It's was definitely worth sourcing the 5000b strap. I don't have the guts to open up my 5000 to replace the buttons though. Kudos to you for doing it. Enjoy your ultimate GW-5000!


I would be glad to I install buttons for you if your brave enough to send it to me. They really do make it the way I feel it should have been from the factory.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SamWrx

Arrived today. Thanks Chino

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Ottovonn

lukemeetze said:


> I would be glad to I install buttons for you if your brave enough to send it to me. They really do make it the way I feel it should have been from the factory.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I appreciate that. I'll consider asking you if I source the buttons and find my courage haha


----------



## lukemeetze

Ottovonn said:


> I appreciate that. I'll consider asking you if I source the buttons and find my courage haha


Buttons are easy to source. I just used the ones from the gw-5035a. You can order them right off PacParts.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheBigBurrito

lukemeetze said:


> Buttons are easy to source. I just used the ones from the gw-5035a. You can order them right off PacParts.


Is this the right part for the black buttons?: 
http://www.pacparts.com/part.cfm?sku=91087229596

Was it labor intensive to replace the buttons?


----------



## lukemeetze

TheBigBurrito said:


> Is this the right part for the black buttons?:
> http://www.pacparts.com/part.cfm?sku=91087229596
> 
> Was it labor intensive to replace the buttons?


Yes that's the part. You would need 4 as it's just one a piece. It is Avery tedious job. Make sure you get some extra e clips before you try. If you have never done it you will likely lose some. They are incredibly tiny. There are threads discussing this on various watches. Process is the same so I would recommend reading those and coming up with your best method. But DEFINITELY get some spare e clips first

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## whaiyun

Hi everyone! Is there a white bezel and strap that would fit the GW-5000 1JF? I got one incoming and wanted to try the white G shock look for the summer time


----------



## Ottovonn

whaiyun said:


> Hi everyone! Is there a white bezel and strap that would fit the GW-5000 1JF? I got one incoming and wanted to try the white G shock look for the summer time


The marine white Dw-5600 resin should fit. You could buy the watch and swap the resin over. Here's a link: https://www.zumiez.com/g-shock-dw5600-marine-white-watch.html


----------



## redcannon5

Hi Guys,

First post in 7.5 years, cuz I really haven't had anything worth posting about until I got this beauty last week.

Absolutely love it! Sooo comfortable. Feels so natural, like it's been grafted to my arm!

Thanks for all the knowledge!


----------



## watchw

.


----------



## Sir-Guy

redcannon5 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> First post in 7.5 years, cuz I really haven't had anything worth posting about until I got this beauty last week.
> 
> Absolutely love it! Sooo comfortable. Feels so natural, like it's been grafted to my arm!
> 
> Thanks for all the knowledge!
> 
> View attachment 13304029


That's quite the testament! Thanks for checking in again before the decade was out.  Looks good on you. What size is your wrist?


----------



## redcannon5

Sir-Guy said:


> That's quite the testament! Thanks for checking in again before the decade was out.  Looks good on you. What size is your wrist?


Thanks! Wrist is about 7 3/8 +/- an 1/8. I'd been wearing a GD350-1B basically 24/7 for the last 4 years so the downsizing was a bit of a shock initially. Got over that in a couple of days.


----------



## whaiyun

My first G shock!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## banderor

^ That's the one. Congrats! |>


----------



## kevio

Here's mine on 35th anniversary clothes.


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Spontaneous idea. One of the biggest one I got and my smallest G Shock 

















Just for sharing


----------



## Slm643

My biggest one, Pro-trek

My smallest one, gw-5000 1jf.














Sent from my LG-H871 using Tapatalk


----------



## banderor

Twilight Time


----------



## Slm643

banderor said:


> Twilight Time
> 
> View attachment 13322523


That lcd looks really sharp, did you do something?

Sent from my K92 using Tapatalk


----------



## banderor

Slm643 said:


> That lcd looks really sharp, did you do something?
> 
> Sent from my K92 using Tapatalk


Are you sure that you really want to know how the sausage is made? ;-)


----------



## Slm643

banderor said:


> Are you sure that you really want to know how the sausage is made? ;-)
> 
> View attachment 13322565


I'll take a guess that you "hydro - modded" it, not sure if that is the correct term, looks great either way!

Maybe you just have a good camera...

Sent from my K92 using Tapatalk


----------



## banderor

Slm643 said:


> I'll take a guess that you "hydro - modded" it, not sure if that is the correct term, looks great either way!
> 
> Maybe you just have a good camera...
> 
> Sent from my K92 using Tapatalk


No mod to the watch. The background sky was brighter than the watch dial facing the camera, so I used my Petzl LED headband flashlight to illuminate the dial. The flashlight on an iPhone works too. As someone said, photography is "painting with light." |>


----------



## Fullers1845

If anyone does hydro mod a GW-5000, please come here and tell us all about it!

Edit: Does anyone know of a hydro mod of *any kind of screw-back G*?


----------



## FROG

A GW5000 is way too valuable to do silly things like "hydro mods" to. I can't believe a GW5000 owner would agree to do such a thing.

Why do people do the "hydro mod" anyways? It seems like a good way to ultimately ruin a watch under the delusion of "increasing its water resistance."


----------



## lukemeetze

Fullers1845 said:


> If anyone does hydro mod a GW-5000, please come here and tell us all about it!
> 
> Edit: Does anyone know of a hydro mod of *any kind of screw-back G*?


I'm curious to know as well. Ive searched a bit and haven't been able to come up with anybody that knows. Not that I'm necessarily going to do it but Id like to know none the less.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## romseyman

.


----------



## romseyman

Mine today. Starting a new week with GW-5000. ;-)


----------



## guccimanilla

A dirty GW5000.









Sent from my SM-A520W using Tapatalk


----------



## banderor

Eye Candy ;-)


----------



## romseyman

banderor said:


> Eye Candy ;-)


I will complete the same set yet today. Just waiting for a DHL man. :-!


----------



## SauceKing

lukemeetze said:


> I'm curious to know as well. Ive searched a bit and haven't been able to come up with anybody that knows. Not that I'm necessarily going to do it but Id like to know none the less.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Increases legibility by reducing refraction.

Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Hammermountain

This. This is what I've been looking for:


----------



## banderor

romseyman said:


> I will complete the same set yet today. Just waiting for a DHL man. :-!


Think you'll be pleased. Best of both worlds |> |>


----------



## romseyman

banderor said:


> Think you'll be pleased. Best of both worlds |> |>


Thx

b-) Here we go.....


----------



## lukemeetze

SauceKing said:


> Increases legibility by reducing refraction.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


I know the purpose I'm just curious if anyone has done it with a screw back.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ottovonn

Hammermountain said:


> This. This is what I've been looking for:
> View attachment 13331391


Congrats, Hammer! The 5000 is a longtime favorite of mine -- maybe my favorite of all time, trumping even my more expensive watches.


----------



## Hammermountain

Ottovonn said:


> Congrats, Hammer! The 5000 is a longtime favorite of mine -- maybe my favorite of all time, trumping even my more expensive watches.


Thanks Otto! I can def see this be the obvious go-to. Subtle and spectacular. And there's that almost purpleish reflection from the frame that I find totally sweet.


----------



## lukemeetze

Hammermountain said:


> Thanks Otto! I can def see this be the obvious go-to. Subtle and spectacular. And there's that almost purpleish reflection from the frame that I find totally sweet.
> View attachment 13332189


That purple reflection is the solar panel behind the glass.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hammermountain

Now that's how much I know. Thanks man!


----------



## kevio

lukemeetze said:


> I know the purpose I'm just curious if anyone has done it with a screw back.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I've been thinking about hydro'ing my GW5000 since my hydro'd GWS5600 looks amazing from all viewing angles. Whenever I compare both watches, I feel like the GW5000 is missing something. My main concern with hydroing the GW5000 is that it's a screwback and if it's filled with oil and I screw the caseback in, how much internal pressure does that add to the watch. And, what will happen. Guess I won't know until I try but I'm still apprehensive.


----------



## SauceKing

I highly doubt it would add so much positive pressure that it weakens anything.


----------



## lukemeetze

Hammermountain said:


> Now that's how much I know. Thanks man!


Most people wouldn't know that. I've taken a few apart and built a few from scratch is why I do.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lukemeetze

kevio said:


> I've been thinking about hydro'ing my GW5000 since my hydro'd GWS5600 looks amazing from all viewing angles. Whenever I compare both watches, I feel like the GW5000 is missing something. My main concern with hydroing the GW5000 is that it's a screwback and if it's filled with oil and I screw the caseback in, how much internal pressure does that add to the watch. And, what will happen. Guess I won't know until I try but I'm still apprehensive.


Ive had the same exact concerns as you. My guess is the extra oil if any would seep out around the button gaskets as that should be the weakest point.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## imaCoolRobot

Slm643 said:


> That lcd looks really sharp, did you do something?
> 
> Sent from my K92 using Tapatalk











It is that sharp


----------



## Slm643

Wow that is close, I have that watch, and I was impressed by the photo twilighttime took, of course my smart phone needs more practice... Hahaha.. 

Sent from my K92 using Tapatalk


----------



## romseyman

Ottovonn said:


> Congrats, Hammer! The 5000 is a longtime favorite of mine -- maybe my favorite of all time, trumping even my more expensive watches.


 Just like mine....


----------



## kevio

SauceKing said:


> I highly doubt it would add so much positive pressure that it weakens anything.


Not saying that it will weaken anything but just don't know what will happen. The good thing is that it doesn't use a rubber spacer between the module and the caseback but a hard plastic spacer. At least it won't absorb silicon oil and expand like the rubber spacer would.



lukemeetze said:


> Ive had the same exact concerns as you. My guess is the extra oil if any would seep out around the button gaskets as that should be the weakest point.


That's what I was thinking as well. I'd expect the majority of the excess oil to be pushed out during the process of screwing down the caseback. Not sure what would get through the button gaskets as there are two gaskets there.


----------



## Fullers1845

^My query is how much space is there between the screw down case back and the movement? In other words, if the case is filled with oil with the back off, will there be a big air bubble in there when you screw the back on?


----------



## lukemeetze

So who’s it gonna be? Whose got the nerve to try? Kevio?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Slm643

Not me, I still can't believe it only took me 20min to put on my combi - bracelet, I was sweating the whole time! 

Sent from my K92 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ottovonn

Hm, if anyone successfully hydro mods their GW-5000, I think I would pay to have my old one modded as well lol


----------



## kevio

lukemeetze said:


> So who's it gonna be? Whose got the nerve to try? Kevio?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Are you tempting me luke? :-d


----------



## kevio

Fullers1845 said:


> ^My query is how much space is there between the screw down case back and the movement? In other words, if the case is filled with oil with the back off, will there be a big air bubble in there when you screw the back on?


I think there are two ways to do it. 1) Fill the case and also fill caseback with oil before screwing them together but you'll probably still have some oil run off. 2) Submerge the entire assembly in oil and assemble. If I were to hydro my GW5000, I think I would use method 2. The problem would be tightening the caseback down and avoiding getting silicone oil everywhere.


----------



## acadian

Ottovonn said:


> Hm, if anyone successfully hydro mods their GW-5000, I think I would pay to have my old one modded as well lol


the one with the blue cells? 



kevio said:


> I think there are two ways to do it. 1) Fill the case and also fill caseback with oil before screwing them together but you'll probably still have some oil run off. 2) Submerge the entire assembly in oil and assemble. If I were to hydro my GW5000, I think I would use method 2. The problem would be tightening the caseback down and avoiding getting silicone oil everywhere.


option 2 is also how I would do it. It's also the best way to prevent air bubbles from getting into the closed system.


----------



## Ottovonn

I wonder if the alarm and beeps would work in a hydro modded 5000.


----------



## Ottovonn

acadian said:


> the one with the blue cells?


Haha, maybe. I was thinking more of my regular wear with purple cells.


----------



## Fullers1845

kevio said:


> I think there are two ways to do it. 1) Fill the case and also fill caseback with oil before screwing them together but you'll probably still have some oil run off. 2) Submerge the entire assembly in oil and assemble. If I were to hydro my GW5000, I think I would use method 2. The problem would be tightening the caseback down and avoiding getting silicone oil everywhere.


This is why I am not a scientist/engineer. Option 2 sounds brilliant. Couldn't you just screw it down tightly with a case back tool? Then pull it out, wipe everything off and make it good and tight?

I'm ready for Ottovonn to send his old GW5K to kevio as a guiena pig for the rest of us.

It can be undone, right...? Right?


----------



## Ottovonn

Fullers1845 said:


> This is why I am not a scientist/engineer. Option 2 sounds brilliant. Couldn't you just screw it down tightly with a case back tool? Then pull it out, wipe everything off and make it good and tight?
> 
> I'm ready for Ottovonn to send his old GW5K to kevio as a guiena pig for the rest of us.
> 
> It can be undone, right...? Right?


LOL I think it's up to Kevio.

I think I would be up for it if everything functions: alarms, beeps, light. Then again, I'm not sure I want to sacrifice my old buddy like that.

It might seem like a giant waste of money, but I might buy a new one for experimentation purposes. Or just use my spare with blue celled solar panel. I'm a sentimental sap for my five year old GW-5000.


----------



## Slm643

I would give 20.00 towards a new 5000, 19 more = a little left over for the gentleman that has the skills to do it, then a draw at the end to see who gets the watch, what do you think? 

Sent from my K92 using Tapatalk


----------



## GaryK30

Ottovonn said:


> LOL I think it's up to Kevio.
> 
> I think I would be up for it if everything functions: alarms, beeps, light. Then again, I'm not sure I want to sacrifice my old buddy like that.
> 
> It might seem like a giant waste of money, but I might buy a new one for experimentation purposes. Or just use my spare with blue celled solar panel. I'm a sentimental sap for my five year old GW-5000.


As I recall, the auto light won't function in a hydro-modded G.


----------



## Fullers1845

Slm643 said:


> I would give 20.00 towards a new 5000, 19 more = a little left over for the gentleman that has the skills to do it, then a draw at the end to see who gets the watch, what do you think?
> 
> Sent from my K92 using Tapatalk


Brilliant! That makes 2 of us.


----------



## Fullers1845

GaryK30 said:


> As I recall, the auto light won't function in a hydro-modded G.


I've read that elsewhere. Something about the little ball not rolling and making contact in the slot due to the thickness of the oil.


----------



## Slm643

I don't ever use the auto light anyway... Doesn't bother me.. 

Sent from my K92 using Tapatalk


----------



## supadupaninja

Hello guys, I got my watch last week and I'm really happy. In the next few days I will get my combi bracelet delivered. One question in advance: Are scratches on the DLC housing expected due to the exchange by the springbar?


----------



## kenls

supadupaninja said:


> Hello guys, I got my watch last week and I'm really happy. In the next few days I will get my combi bracelet delivered. One question in advance: Are scratches on the DLC housing expected due to the exchange by the springbar?
> 
> View attachment 13337789


I await an answer on this too as I plan to do likewise. I was thinking of masking the case with gaffer/duct tape prior to setting the bars. However, I'm sure I read in another thread (whiich I will search for again) that a change of spring bar size is recommended. (Found it, _I use a very similar method, but I push the pin in then push the strap down before grabbing the back of the spring bar shoulder with my spring bar tool. Man that was a mouth full.

I think the reason some people have a hard time installing combi bracelets (I've never had a hard time) is because they are not using the proper spring bars. Watches with combi bracelets use 19/13 spring bars while others use 20/13. Shorter ones are easier to compress and fit in._) acadian's post in THIS THREAD

First things first though, I need to get my watch. Its been sitting waiting customs clearance since Sunday :-s


----------



## VIA4321

I have just swapped a GW5000 strap onto my DW5035, the combi shouldn’t be any different, I have swapped a combi onto a GWM5610 previously and honestly the metal case of the 5035 made it easier to locate the holes in the case for the springbars.
I was terrified of making a mess of the gold dlc coating, but the swap was over in minutes without drama.
Make sure you have good light, a cushioned/stable workspace and a half decent spring bar tool and lastly a decent amount of time and patience.
If you haven’t done a swap before, trial it on a less loved watch.
If you have issues, take a time out, give yourself a chance to do the job without rushing it.
I guarantee sweaty fingers and frayed nerves will not make the job easy!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## lukemeetze

supadupaninja said:


> Hello guys, I got my watch last week and I'm really happy. In the next few days I will get my combi bracelet delivered. One question in advance: Are scratches on the DLC housing expected due to the exchange by the springbar?
> 
> View attachment 13337789


Yes scratches are likely especially if you don't have much experience

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Slm643

The case back of the 5000 is deeper than the 5610, thus making for a tighter fit of the combi bracelet onto the 5000..

Sent from my K92 using Tapatalk


----------



## supadupaninja

Did you guys use the original springbars for the combi bracelet?


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Slm643

I think I used the 5000 spring bars on the 5000 with the combi bracelet, then the 5610 sb with the 5000 strap on the 5610.

But to be honest I can't be sure, I do know that I took the strap off the 5000 first, then put it on the 5610, and I left the combi bracelet install for last... 

Sent from my K92 using Tapatalk


----------



## Fullers1845

I couldn’t get the GW5K spring bars to work with my Combi, so I used the bars that came with the bracelet from TicTox.


----------



## imaCoolRobot

Wear a Rolex when you want to impress others, wear a GW5000 when you want to impress yourself.


----------



## lukemeetze

chuasam said:


> Wear a Rolex when you want to impress others, wear a GW5000 when you want to impress yourself.


Perfect! Couldn't be said better. Exactly how I feel when I wear mine. Which is everyday. 99% of people would think it was nothing special but I know it's the ultimate bad ass!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sportura

New owner, reporting for duty, puts the 5600E to shame.

My favorite feature? The bright, high contrast screen. Great viewing angles.


----------



## Slm643

Does anyone here treat the bezel of the GW-5000 1jf with anything, to preserve it, like Armour All? Or anything else?

Old shot...









Sent from my K92 using Tapatalk


----------



## lukemeetze

Slm643 said:


> Does anyone here treat the bezel of the GW-5000 1jf with anything, to preserve it, like Armour All? Or anything else?
> 
> Old shot...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my K92 using Tapatalk


No man that thing will last pretty dang well. This is the old one from my gw5000. It was worn everyday for 2 years. Still looks pretty good.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## il Pirati

My son threw my GW5000 and it hit drywall. Left a pretty good scuff on the bezel. 
Can’t upload a photo for some reason...
Anyway, just ordered a new bezel from PacParts for $4. So maybe just buy a couple just in case?


----------



## Cobia

il Pirati said:


> My son threw my GW5000 and it hit drywall. Left a pretty good scuff on the bezel.
> Can't upload a photo for some reason...
> Anyway, just ordered a new bezel from PacParts for $4. So maybe just buy a couple just in case?


Why did he do that lol?


----------



## il Pirati

because he was 5


----------



## redcannon5

il Pirati said:


> My son threw my GW5000 and it hit drywall. Left a pretty good scuff on the bezel.
> Can't upload a photo for some reason...
> Anyway, just ordered a new bezel from PacParts for $4. So maybe just buy a couple just in case?


Was that a genuine GW5000 bezel you got for $4? Because I see those as restricted on PacParts.


----------



## supadupaninja

Hi guys,
I always wear and use my watch (except at home). Accordingly, the flat glossy screwback surface had some contact with sand grains between back and skin on the beach and sometimes with my bunch of keys in the sports bag. Although there are no real deep scratches, there were some points and and super fine scuffs under certain lighting conditions visible on the glossy surface. 

How is your experience with wearing on the glossys screwback in daily use?


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk Pro


----------



## il Pirati

redcannon5 said:


> Was that a genuine GW5000 bezel you got for $4? Because I see those as restricted on PacParts.


It was listed under the GW5000, so I guess we'll see. I was expecting it to cost a lot more. Just jumped on it at $4. My guess is they had it mispriced. But who knows. I'm still waiting on the order to ship because the other bezel and strap I ordered are not yet available (white 5600).


----------



## philipkarlevans

big horizontal scratch first month i got the 50001jf.
all my toy goodies are used, some with scratches, 
i'm not a collector of pristine toys.


----------



## philipkarlevans

big horizontal scratch first month i got the 50001jf,
from amazon/world z king, 7/29/2014, $318.
all my toy goodies are used, some with scratches, 
i'm not a collector of pristine toys.


----------



## GaryK30

il Pirati said:


> It was listed under the GW5000, so I guess we'll see. I was expecting it to cost a lot more. Just jumped on it at $4. My guess is they had it mispriced. But who knows. I'm still waiting on the order to ship because the other bezel and strap I ordered are not yet available (white 5600).


I see the bezel for the GW-5000HR-1 available on PacParts for $4. This one has red lettering.

For the GW-5000-1 and GW-5000B-1 the bezels are restricted parts.


----------



## redcannon5

Could other GW-5000 owners please confirm the correct behaviour of the button operation tone? Because I swear that on a couple of occasions, I heard the backlight button (B) beep on the initial press, but not on immediate subsequent presses. I thought that was odd behaviour. Now the backlight button does not beep for me at all. The other buttons seem to alert properly.

Auditory hallucination?


----------



## lukemeetze

redcannon5 said:


> Could other GW-5000 owners please confirm the correct behaviour of the button operation tone? Because I swear that on a couple of occasions, I heard the backlight button (B) beep on the initial press, but not on immediate subsequent presses. I thought that was odd behaviour. Now the backlight button does not beep for me at all. The other buttons seem to alert properly.
> 
> Auditory hallucination?


Mine backlight button does not beep when pressed.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## supadupaninja

Mine neither


----------



## Fullers1845

No EL button beep on mine. But all that could change. Last night my GW5K entered The Temple of Doom (at a local mini golf course). Cue creepy '80's fantasy film music...


----------



## redcannon5

Thanks Guys, appreciate the feedback. I'm thinking I may have squeezed the watch in the middle of the night at a diagonal, my thumb nail simultaneously pressing the mode button and index finger nail on the light, and heard a beep. Still would show the time but in home city mode, which doesn't seem to time out back to the home screen. I dunno. Just pleased all is functioning properly.


----------



## kenls

At long last, he's arrived...
(Born 11th Dec 2017, adopted 3rd Aug 2018)


----------



## SauceKing

Anyone game to try the hydro mod?


----------



## lukemeetze

SauceKing said:


> Anyone game to try the hydro mod?


I'll be glad to try it if someone provides the gw5000

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fullers1845

After an unfortunate incident with Polywatch, I upgraded the 5 year old resins (I've worn them for 3.5 years) on my GW5K today.

(Note: Polywatch won't touch scratches on a mineral crystal, but *will* polish up your matte bezel to a fine sheen.)

New strap/bezel is on the left in these pics:




























New bezel on the right in this pic (note extra shiny part on the right side of the old bezel):










All better (except the dang crystal is still scratched):










But in the end I decided to put it back on the super comfortable Combi bracelet:


----------



## Badger18

I am seriously looking at a 5000 but have two dilemmas, I use my centre front light button most nights do 5000 owners find there light button easy to use at night and should I wait to see if Casio update the module in the future to the new bling square module thanks David.


----------



## sportura

Yesterday on the beach. Great watch.


----------



## VIA4321

Badger18 said:


> I am seriously looking at a 5000 but have two dilemmas, I use my centre front light button most nights do 5000 owners find there light button easy to use at night and should I wait to see if Casio update the module in the future to the new bling square module thanks David.


Use auto illumination
Will activate backlight every time you tilt your watch towards you.
No need to use the illumination button.
I know some members aren't a fan of this function, but I love it on a solar powered watch, activate it and forget about it.
I cannot see the drawback as any extra draw on the battery will be replaced as long as it is receiving sufficient sunlight to charge.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ulfur

Pretty


----------



## FROG

Badger18 said:


> I am seriously looking at a 5000 but have two dilemmas, I use my centre front light button most nights do 5000 owners find there light button easy to use at night and should I wait to see if Casio update the module in the future to the new bling square module thanks David.


Assuming you have average motor control and an opposable thumb, you should be able to activate the backlight on the 5000 easily.

If you need single-finger backlight activation, then don't expect it to satisfy that need.

That said, it's a great watch.


----------



## SauceKing

What do you think about picking up a second hand one?


----------



## VIA4321

SauceKing said:


> What do you think about picking up a second hand one?


All the second hand ones I have seen have been priced very close, if not higher than purchasing one new and importing from Japan.
Seems to me once you have one, you don't want to be parted from it, says something about 5000.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## kevio

VIA4321 said:


> All the second hand ones I have seen have been priced very close, if not higher than purchasing one new and importing from Japan.
> Seems to me once you have one, you don't want to be parted from it, says something about 5000.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


This is especially true if you're patient. I got mine new for a price that was similar to a used one, when eBay had a sale.


----------



## Badger18

VIA4321 said:


> Use auto illumination
> Will activate backlight every time you tilt your watch towards you.
> No need to use the illumination button.
> I know some members aren't a fan of this function, but I love it on a solar powered watch, activate it and forget about it.
> I cannot see the drawback as any extra draw on the battery will be replaced as long as it is receiving sufficient sunlight to charge.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hi my 2900 has auto light and I find it annoying in the dark when I'm wearing it at night.

- - - Updated - - -



VIA4321 said:


> Use auto illumination
> Will activate backlight every time you tilt your watch towards you.
> No need to use the illumination button.
> I know some members aren't a fan of this function, but I love it on a solar powered watch, activate it and forget about it.
> I cannot see the drawback as any extra draw on the battery will be replaced as long as it is receiving sufficient sunlight to charge.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hi my 2900 has auto light and I find it annoying in the dark when I'm wearing it at night.


----------



## SauceKing

I see a lot of second hand ones in the Japanese market for close to 40% off a new one. I mean I know the Japanese generally don't value second hand goods as highly


----------



## Fullers1845

Badger18 said:


> I am seriously looking at a 5000 but have two dilemmas, I use my centre front light button most nights do 5000 owners find there light button easy to use at night and should I wait to see if Casio update the module in the future to the new bling square module thanks David.


I have mine on Auto EL. Haven't noticed it negatively affecting battery life. Problem solved.


----------



## Fullers1845

VIA4321 said:


> All the second hand ones I have seen have been priced very close, if not higher than purchasing one new and importing from Japan.
> Seems to me once you have one, you don't want to be parted from it, says something about 5000.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


I bought mine second hand. The price was right, and the condition was excellent.


----------



## Fullers1845

VIA4321 said:


> Use auto illumination
> Will activate backlight every time you tilt your watch towards you.
> No need to use the illumination button.
> I know some members aren't a fan of this function, but I love it on a solar powered watch, activate it and forget about it.
> I cannot see the drawback as any extra draw on the battery will be replaced as long as it is receiving sufficient sunlight to charge.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Your reasoning is sound for the GW5K. Now, on the PRW-3100 I had (Solar/Atomic) the Auto EL was a battery sucker.


----------



## wongthian2

Found this NOS in a used store. Must have been a display model, back still has sticker and the hangtag ....no box. $194...
I like the slight top weight and matte black look. 
wrist view by toypoodleKimi, on Flickr
back with sticker on it still by toypoodleKimi, on Flickr


----------



## SauceKing

Lucky!


----------



## ulfur

Sin not to buy the


----------



## Fullers1845

@HaymondWong: That’s a great price. Great find!


----------



## bigswifty1

Is this the right thread for unboxing my new GW-5000 today? Apologies if not:






















































































































Initial thoughts are that it's ridiculously more comfortable than the Ranger I usually wear (which I thought was perfectly comfortable anyway), has similar sized text but much smaller watch and the buttons are harder to use but still fine.


----------



## Ottovonn

^

Nah, you're in the right place. Congrats! It's an amazing watch. I never get tired of seeing it get unboxed and for others to enjoy the 5000.


----------



## Hammermountain

^
Congrats, man!! It's a, if not _the_, most excellent piece (wearing mine right now, actually). Enjoy!!!


----------



## Miklos86

Such a great watch. An to think that at one point I even considered flipping it... Baffling.









Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## wongthian2

Owners say this model is iconic....hope so. From first observation the matte black attracts me....but then wearing it the extra top weight is nice...like wearing my other divers...a small subtle difference from the GWM5610...
wristshot by toypoodleKimi, on Flickr


----------



## Rippa

Can't remember what I hit, but a new screen saver is in order








- - - Updated - - -

Can't remember what I hit, but a new screen saver is in order


----------



## SauceKing

Wow. RIP.


----------



## Ottovonn

Rippa said:


> Can't remember what I hit, but a new screen saver is in order
> View attachment 13383649


Nice! You have the blue solar panel GW-5000!


----------



## Rippa

SauceKing said:


> Wow. RIP.


It's fine, just the film screen saver over the crystal has delaminated

- - - Updated - - -



SauceKing said:


> Wow. RIP.


It's fine, just the film screen saver over the crystal has delaminated


----------



## Rippa

Ottovonn said:


> Nice! You have the blue solar panel GW-5000!


:-! Yes, it's the 2012 model


----------



## acadian

Ottovonn said:


> Nice! You have the blue solar panel GW-5000!


I was just going to comment about that...I will find one some day.


----------



## gshockers

I came across 3 variations of solar panel. One's perfect purple all round, one's perfect blue all round and the other kind, which I see most common are those with gradient between purple and blue. I wonder what's the difference. Coating? Maybe purple with coating, blue without coating and those with a gradient have had some inconsistency during coating? I'm confused. Which then is the "official" version of the GW-5000?


----------



## Ottovonn

gshockers said:


> I came across 3 variations of solar panel. One's perfect purple all round, one's perfect blue all round and the other kind, which I see most common are those with gradient between purple and blue. I wonder what's the difference. Coating? Maybe purple with coating, blue without coating and those with a gradient have had some inconsistency during coating? I'm confused. Which then is the "official" version of the GW-5000?


I think they're all official GW-5000s.


----------



## Rippa

Back to normal


----------



## guccimanilla

Does anyone here sleep with their GW5000 on? 

Sent from my SM-A520W using Tapatalk


----------



## Ottovonn

guccimanilla said:


> Does anyone here sleep with their GW5000 on?
> 
> Sent from my SM-A520W using Tapatalk


I do.


----------



## lukemeetze

guccimanilla said:


> Does anyone here sleep with their GW5000 on?
> 
> Sent from my SM-A520W using Tapatalk





Ottovonn said:


> I do.


Yes I sleep with one of mine on every night!


----------



## Slm643

I have it ON my bedside table....i have radio sync projection clock for the time at night. 

Sent from my K92 using Tapatalk


----------



## lukemeetze

gshockers said:


> I came across 3 variations of solar panel. One's perfect purple all round, one's perfect blue all round and the other kind, which I see most common are those with gradient between purple and blue. I wonder what's the difference. Coating? Maybe purple with coating, blue without coating and those with a gradient have had some inconsistency during coating? I'm confused. Which then is the "official" version of the GW-5000?


They are all official. You could purchase a brand new one from Casio right now and it would either have solid blue, solid purple or some combination of the 2. I don't know why they can't have some consistency on this but its been an issue all along. The year or production has nothing to do with the color of the solar panel. I have handled more then enough to confirm this.


----------



## Hammermountain

guccimanilla said:


> Does anyone here sleep with their GW5000 on?
> 
> Sent from my SM-A520W using Tapatalk


Me too! Feels better that way.


----------



## guccimanilla

Its all dependant on the lighting. It goes from black to purple depending on the way you hold it. You may have seen blue since some user photos might not be color corrected properly.


gshockers said:


> I came across 3 variations of solar panel. One's perfect purple all round, one's perfect blue all round and the other kind, which I see most common are those with gradient between purple and blue. I wonder what's the difference. Coating? Maybe purple with coating, blue without coating and those with a gradient have had some inconsistency during coating? I'm confused. Which then is the "official" version of the GW-5000?


Sent from my SM-A520W using Tapatalk


----------



## lukemeetze

guccimanilla said:


> Its all dependant on the lighting. It goes from black to purple depending on the way you hold it. You may have seen blue since some user photos might not be color corrected properly.
> 
> Sent from my SM-A520W using Tapatalk


The color of the solar panel can only be seen in the right lighting. Indoor fluorescent lighting is the best. Normal sunlight will not show any difference. A blue solar panel will never look purple regardless of the angle and lighting. Once the angle and lighting is correct then you can see the color of the solar panel. Sure some photos show different colors but there are distinct differences in solar panel color between different watches. Here is three of them side by side. Same angle and lighting. The one on the left is solid purple, middle is blue on the left and purple on the right, and the right one is solid blue.


----------



## Nipponophile

Owner reporting in. I am not confessing to my other thread yesterday about GW-5000 ;-)

I am genuinely worried that the numerals on my display are too dim and faint - the 5000 is brand new - could my watch be faulty out of the box??
Anyone else have the same concern with their watch? Not as sharp as, say, GW-M5610.


----------



## Facelessman

To me I always feel that gw-5000 display is greyish tone matching its bezel and strap. But definitely not too dim or faint. Viewing angle does matter. Optimal view (for me) is slightly from the left side which is the angle that i usually see when wearing the watch (on my left wrist)

If the actual display look the same as picture you posted, I think it's not so normal but again viewing angle does matter


----------



## lukemeetze

Nipponophile said:


> Owner reporting in. I am not confessing to my other thread yesterday about GW-5000 ;-)
> 
> I am genuinely worried that the numerals on my display are too dim and faint - the 5000 is brand new - could my watch be faulty out of the box??
> Anyone else have the same concern with their watch? Not as sharp as, say, GW-M5610.
> 
> View attachment 13394807


There is some variation in digit clarity/brightness. If you are comfortable taking it apart you could clean the lcd, solar panel and glass. There is often a film of some kind that is on these parts that makes the digits less visible. This is a pretty good task though and not for the faint of heart. Is this a new watch? If so I would return it if the picture you posted is how it actually looks. The modules themselves have some degree to variation in the brightness of them. Some are just more bright and clear then others.


----------



## Fullers1845

guccimanilla said:


> Does anyone here sleep with their GW5000 on?
> 
> Sent from my SM-A520W using Tapatalk


When it's not on my wrist my GW5K is draped over my bedpost. I don't often check the time at night, but when I do it's on my GW5K!


----------



## bigswifty1

Only if it's sprung for dinner and a show 



guccimanilla said:


> Does anyone here sleep with their GW5000 on?
> 
> Sent from my SM-A520W using Tapatalk


----------



## Fullers1845




----------



## Hammermountain

Got these nice reflections today:


----------



## Slm643

Fullers1845 said:


>


How was your experience changing the strap to the bracelet, and did you get the bracelet separately or the gw-m5610bc-1jf too? If I may ask?

Sent from my K92 using Tapatalk


----------



## Fullers1845

Slm643 said:


> How was your experience changing the strap to the bracelet, and did you get the bracelet separately or the gw-m5610bc-1jf too? If I may ask?
> 
> Sent from my K92 using Tapatalk


Bought the Combi bracelet separately from TicTox. I had a devil of a time installing it the first time using the OEM GW5K spring bars. When I switched to the thinner bars that came with the Combi, it was not hard at all.

Wore it on Combi for over a year, then switched back to strap for a bit. Now back on Combi, which I find more comfortable.


----------



## romseyman

Pic taken a week or two ago but why not here today? ;-)


----------



## guccimanilla

Does anyone have any pictures of the GW5000 in Japan?


----------



## wongthian2

guccimanilla said:


> Does anyone have any pictures of the GW5000 in Japan?


Here is mine, found used in a Japanese second hand store...
wristshot by toypoodleKimi, on Flickr
r


----------



## guccimanilla

This watch looks very aesthetic when it's wet.









Sent from my SM-A520W using Tapatalk


----------



## Miklos86

guccimanilla said:


> Does anyone here sleep with their GW5000 on?
> 
> Sent from my SM-A520W using Tapatalk


I sleep with whichever watch I had for the day. Always glad to have the GW5000 on, because of the nice EL back light. The strong LED of the Rangeman often gives me eye-cancer when I have to get up at night to take care of the baby.

Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Bozzy

Even though I already have the GW-M5610, I'm pretty sure I need a GW-5000 in my life now.

All I have to do is take the time to find a good store / seller I guess b-)


----------



## Hammermountain

Bozzy said:


> Even though I already have the GW-M5610, I'm pretty sure I need a GW-5000 in my life now.
> 
> All I have to do is take the time to find a good store / seller I guess b-)


Oh yeah!! The gw5000 won't disappoint!

Edit: Also, if you're looking for good stores I would recommend Chino any day.


----------



## Bozzy

Hammermountain said:


> Oh yeah!! The gw5000 won't disappoint!
> 
> Edit: Also, if you're looking for good stores I would recommend Chino any day.


Thanks! Unfortunately it seems to be sold out at Chino's website :-(


----------



## kevio

Bozzy said:


> Thanks! Unfortunately it seems to be sold out at Chino's website :-(


Check Rakuten.co.jp. There are lots of sellers there that have it available. You might want to consider buying through buyee.com as they can help with the international shipping process as many of the smaller retailers on Rakuten don't ship internationally.


----------



## Bozzy

Thanks guys, I just ordered one! Now the waiting begins haha


----------



## tomchicago

How are the buttons on later production of this model? Softer or still very firm?


----------



## FROG

tomchicago said:


> How are the buttons on later production of this model? Softer or still very firm?


They haven't changed AFAIK.

The stories of the buttons being "too firm" are somewhat exaggerated.


----------



## lukemeetze

FROG said:


> They haven't changed AFAIK.
> 
> The stories of the buttons being "too firm" are somewhat exaggerated.


They have changed. Initially they were much more difficult to press on the earlier versions. In the last several years they are much easier. Just like a 5610 if you've had one.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bluthie

Hey guys. Slightly off-topic. Can anyone of you with wrist size 6 inch and below please post a wristshot with the GW5000 or similarly sized G's? Get your significant other's help if possible if none of you falls under that category. 🙂 I want to see how badly the excess strap looks on smaller wrist.

I'm contemplating to get one (not so soon-ish though, unless there's a REALLY good deal pops up) and I believe a shorter version of the urethane band is not readily available. Do correct me if I'm wrong. Cheers.


----------



## TheloniousFox

Add me to the list. Just purchased my GW-5000-1JF today and am currently awaiting its arrival. 
My first square was a red 30th anniversary GW-M5030A-4JR that just, well, it never matched anything I was wearing, plus, it just never clicked with me; far too light. I then, recently, picked up a GW-M5610BC-1JF with bull bars and loved it but found it to also be a bit too light for me, so I have decided to finally try a proper GW-5000. Am really excited to pop it on my wrist when it comes in.
Quick question though, would anyone know where I might find a set of bull bars for it? I have tried JaysAndKays but they don't seem to have any for the GW-5000.


----------



## Hammermountain

Bluthie: 6ish wrist here. There is a tiny bit of excess strap there, as seen on the second image (where I'm wearing it a notch tighter), but really not that noticeable at all.


----------



## lukemeetze

6 inch wrist

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fullers1845

Re: 6" wrists. Some users trim the strap as well.


----------



## bluthie

Thanks guys for the pictures! The excess strap isn't so bad as I thought then. Not too sure if I want to trim the strap on my own, I'm afraid I'll just bastardize the whole thing. LOL. 
Now let's hope I have enough willpower to wait until a good deal comes along. 😂


----------



## jimmy cg

Just arrived in 10 days....a bit heavy since I'm used to the GW-M5600, but really well made....


----------



## banderor

Reporting


----------



## Bozzy

Got it today after only 9 days!


----------



## BearDeXPS

Grinderman said:


> Put a resin band on mine . Makes for the the most comfortable watch I own
> View attachment 12393003


Loves this band - may I ask where you picked it up?


----------



## rodo88

Well my GW5000 was just delivered and first thing I notice is that auto EL despite having been enabled is not working. Did the tilt sensor test and sure enough it's faulty... just my luck. Hopefully ShoppingInJapan aren't too slow with returns...


----------



## lukemeetze

rodo88 said:


> Well my GW5000 was just delivered and first thing I notice is that auto EL despite having been enabled is not working. Did the tilt sensor test and sure enough it's faulty... just my luck. Hopefully ShoppingInJapan aren't too slow with returns...


Yeah you must have pretty crappy luck. I've never heard of anyone getting a defective one unless it was an amazon return.


----------



## rodo88

I am wondering if Casio UK will honour the warranty despite the watch having been imported from Japan.


----------



## mngdew

A new owner here! Pick this one up from Amazon warehouse deal.


----------



## kenls

rodo88 said:


> Well my GW5000 was just delivered and first thing I notice is that auto EL despite having been enabled is not working. Did the tilt sensor test and sure enough it's faulty... just my luck. Hopefully ShoppingInJapan aren't too slow with returns...


Might be a silly question/observation, did you perform the tilt test in a darkened room?


----------



## rodo88

Light room, dark room... in a cupboard also 

I'm going to try and send it to Casio UK under warranty before returning to the vendor. It's the same module as a GWM5610 as far as I know so I think they should be able to repair.


----------



## kenls

That’s a shame, bad luck indeed in getting a defective one.


----------



## Prdrers

I believe if you hold MODE, ADJUST, and LIGHT at the same time it should enter the Tilt test mode. If you tilt it and it doesn’t say 8888 the sensor is faulty. Also, the little ball could be stuck. Try giving it a nice whack on something padded (so you don’t scratch it in case of a return) and see if the ball will break free and allow it to function.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sir-Guy

Prdrers said:


> I believe if you hold MODE, ADJUST, and LIGHT at the same time it should enter the Tilt test mode. If you tilt it and it doesn't say 8888 the sensor is faulty. Also, the little ball could be stuck. Try giving it a nice whack on something padded (so you don't scratch it in case of a return) and see if the ball will break free and allow it to function.


Gotta love G-Shock toughness that led to this post. How many electronics get advice to bang it on something if it _doesn't_ work?


----------



## rodo88

Did the tilt test originally and no joy. Have also noticed several hairline scratches across the caseback that no new watch should come with. Will opt for a replacement and start the wait again.


----------



## harald-hans

Here is a pic of my small but growing square collection ...


----------



## Ottovonn

harald-hans said:


> Here is a pic of my small but growing square collection ...
> 
> View attachment 13459041


Cool watches and neat stands!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Galaga

I consider the GW5000 the Submariner of the G Shocks.


----------



## Fullers1845

Galaga said:


> I consider the GW5000 the Submariner of the G Shocks.


Yes. Yes, it is.


----------



## filcord

Noob question, is the GW 5000 bigger size than the 5600 series?

Sent from my moto x4 using Tapatalk


----------



## lukemeetze

filcord said:


> Noob question, is the GW 5000 bigger size than the 5600 series?
> 
> Sent from my moto x4 using Tapatalk


Very slightly. The gw5000 has a slightly longer lug to lug length and is slightly thicker. In my opinion the slight size differences are barely noticeable. The weight however, is a different story. It is much heavier changing the feel of the watch significantly. I think the weight makes it feel better personally but ymmv. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Slm643

lukemeetze said:


> Very slightly. The gw5000 has a slightly longer lug to lug length and is slightly thicker. In my opinion the slight size differences are barely noticeable. The weight however, is a different story. It is much heavier changing the feel of the watch significantly. I think the weight makes it feel better personally but ymmv.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Looks like you modified the buttons on the 5000, correct?

Sent from my K92 using Tapatalk


----------



## lukemeetze

Slm643 said:


> Looks like you modified the buttons on the 5000, correct?
> 
> Sent from my K92 using Tapatalk


Yeah I swapped out the silver for black buttons. Also swapped out the band and bezel screws for dlc coated and it has the bezel from the 5000b. It's basically a positive display gw5000b.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## filcord

lukemeetze said:


> Very slightly. The gw5000 has a slightly longer lug to lug length and is slightly thicker. In my opinion the slight size differences are barely noticeable. The weight however, is a different story. It is much heavier changing the feel of the watch significantly. I think the weight makes it feel better personally but ymmv.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


So, with my 7.5 inch wrists, I found the 5600 too small. What would you recommend for a larger square gschock? It's one hole to fit in my watch collection, and will be my first g-shock.

Sent from my moto x4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ottovonn

filcord said:


> So, with my 7.5 inch wrists, I found the 5600 too small. What would you recommend for a larger square gschock? It's one hole to fit in my watch collection, and will be my first g-shock.
> 
> Sent from my moto x4 using Tapatalk


Try the GX-56.


----------



## oiljam

lukemeetze said:


> Yeah I swapped out the silver for black buttons. Also swapped out the band and bezel screws for dlc coated and it has the bezel from the 5000b. It's basically a positive display gw5000b.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Can you not get dlc coated buttons?


----------



## lukemeetze

oiljam said:


> Can you not get dlc coated buttons?


The buttons are from the gw-5035a. Hey are actually up coated but most people think hey are dlc. They look just the same. Only what I even know hey aren't dlc is bc I contacted Casio japan to find out jut out of curiosity. They are the exact same color as the dlc case. It's hard to get the lighting right because they are shiny but they look as close to the same as I can tell. I've even seen some variation between dlc cases.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## oiljam

They certainly look better, thanks for the extra photo. This is how the GW-5000 should have left the factory but I know this has been said many times before.


----------



## nkwatchy

Such a big fan.









Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## lukemeetze

oiljam said:


> They certainly look better, thanks for the extra photo. This is how the GW-5000 should have left the factory but I know this has been said many times before.


Yeah it should come this way or at least have this option for a little bit more $.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bozzy

Brushing up on my Japanese:


----------



## pepepatryk

New member


----------



## Fullers1845

This was me yesterday.


----------



## willydribble

After a few false starts and a typhoon which also delayed the shipping it finally arrived this morning. Straight out the box not even tried it on yet!









Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## kenls

willydribble said:


> After a few false starts and a typhoon which also delayed the shipping it finally arrived this morning. Straight out the box not even tried it on yet!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


Congrats and welcome to the club. Wear it in good health.


----------



## Hammermountain

willydribble said:


> After a few false starts and a typhoon which also delayed the shipping it finally arrived this morning. Straight out the box not even tried it on yet!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


Congrats! It's an awesome piece.


----------



## BearDeXPS

I just want to make a quick mention about the durability of the resin... thinking this is a G-shock, the most durable watch on the planet... my resin didn't hold up to a weekend at the beach of sun screen lotion and/or bug spray. Induced lots of failed areas. Lesson learned. It's all cosmetic and this watch is still bad a$$.

Anyways this brought me to the quest of trying to find a replacement strap and bezel... because I'm OCD like that.

After some research I learned that the bezel is PN (10323532) and strap is PN (10323538). Forevertime77 (their own website as well as Ebay site) had combo sale for a "GW-5000-1". Excited I found a replacement in haste I quickly purchased this combo then after reached-out to confirm part numbers. The strap being correct but the bezel they were offering is actually for the black variant... they were fine with the refund (hadn't shipped yet) so no harm no foul. But I was disappointed when they told be the parts are no longer available as such PacParts confirmed (well, they actually said it's a 6month lead time).

What brought me to this forum was a previous post about reaching out the TikTok in the UK... long story short they had the correct parts and I was able to purchase 3 of each for pretty much the same price as one... gotta love the exchange rate. Received my replacements and I'm super happy to know I have a few on reserve. 

I also bought a screen protector from the bay because yall got me jaded lol. Love this little watch.


----------



## BearDeXPS

I just want to make a quick mention about the durability of the resin... thinking this is a G-shock, the most durable watch on the planet... my resin didn't hold up to a weekend at the beach of sun screen lotion and/or bug spray. Induced lots of failed areas. Lesson learned. It's all cosmetic and this watch is still bad a$$.

Anyways this brought me to the quest of trying to find a replacement strap and bezel... because I'm OCD like that.

After some research I learned that the bezel is PN (10323532) and strap is PN (10323538). Forevertime77 (their own website as well as Ebay site) had combo sale for a "GW-5000-1". Excited I found a replacement in haste I quickly purchased this combo then after reached-out to confirm part numbers. The strap being correct but the bezel they were offering is actually for the black variant... they were fine with the refund (hadn't shipped yet) so no harm no foul. But I was disappointed when they told be the parts are no longer available :roll: as such PacParts confirmed (well, they actually said it's a 6month lead time).

What brought me to this forum was a previous post about reaching out the TikTok in the UK... long story short they had the correct parts and I was able to purchase 3 of each for pretty much the same price as one... gotta love the exchange rate |> Received my replacements and I'm super happy to know I have a few on reserve. 

I also bought a screen protector from the bay because yall got me jaded lol. Love this little watch :-!


----------



## FerrisAus

Received my new GW-5000-1JF today! Thanks to Chino Watch and their incredibly quick 4-day shipping to Australia.


----------



## HmJ_FR

Have the white/tricolor version. In less than a year the white became yellowish. A great outdoor watch, but a bit short lived. My nephew keeps it day and night now.


----------



## lukemeetze

HmJ_FR said:


> Have the white/tricolor version. In less than a year the white became yellowish. A great outdoor watch, but a bit short lived. My nephew keeps it day and night now.
> 
> View attachment 13512917


Wrong thread man. This is the gw-5000.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Facelessman

I have it for about a year now. So understated and easy to go. I can wear it on almost any occasion. Love it. Now I'm fully agree with many fans. If i'm forced to have only one G, this might be it.


----------



## HmJ_FR

lukemeetze said:


> Wrong thread man. This is the gw-5000.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You're right, but I thought a GW-M5610TR-7JF was just a sub-genre.


----------



## lukemeetze

HmJ_FR said:


> You're right, but I thought a GW-M5610TR-7JF was just a sub-genre.


 Not really. The gw-5000 has a dlc coated steel screwback case and different resin. Notice there aren't any other gwm5610 in this thread.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fullers1845

^Not even one.


----------



## jovani

GW-5000


----------



## marcstang

I am looking to purchase one of these fine looking watches. Can anyone recommend a good company to order from? Seiya is currently out of stock and I have found these guys (c-watch.co.jp). Has anyone got any experience with them ? Thanks.


----------



## FerrisAus

Hi marcstang. I ordered my GW-5000-1JF from Chino Watch just this past week. Placed my order last Monday evening and received the watch (in Australia) early on Friday morning. I can definitely recommend c-watch.co.jp, order with confidence!


----------



## marcstang

FerrisAus said:


> Hi marcstang. I ordered my GW-5000-1JF from Chino Watch just this past week. Placed my order last Monday evening and received the watch (in Australia) early on Friday morning. I can definitely recommend c-watch.co.jp, order with confidence!


Thanks ! Will definitely get one ordered then.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hammermountain

Can't go wrong with Chino!


----------



## computer_freak

https://ebay.us/4EHyEK

Apparently you can put a steel bezel on a GW-5000? I learned something today!


----------



## tauntauntaun

computer_freak said:


> https://ebay.us/4EHyEK
> 
> Apparently you can put a steel bezel on a GW-5000? I learned something today!


There are some enterprising folks in the east producing unofficial steel bezels for squares. They typically advertise and arrange deals on social media. You'll find more of them in the custom squares thread.


----------



## Ottovonn

computer_freak said:


> https://ebay.us/4EHyEK
> 
> Apparently you can put a steel bezel on a GW-5000? I learned something today!


That looks cool. Maybe I'll look for a ion plated black one to make my 5000 look like a more affordable GMW-B5000-TFC.


----------



## lukemeetze

Ottovonn said:


> That looks cool. Maybe I'll look for a ion plated black one to make my 5000 look like a more affordable GMW-B5000-TFC.


Here you go.

https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/113278604461

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ottovonn

lukemeetze said:


> Here you go.
> 
> https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/113278604461
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


They have a neat selection! Thanks, lukemeetze!


----------



## harald-hans

Bought this set full metal bezel´s - paid 1440 HKD including shipping to Germany - Quality is very good !


----------



## Slm643

So these are real G-Shock parts? 

Sent from my K92 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ottovonn

Slm643 said:


> So these are real G-Shock parts?
> 
> Sent from my K92 using Tapatalk


I think they're aftermarket. There are no official metal bezels for these models, as far as I know.


----------



## Nokkaelaein

harald-hans said:


> Bought this set full metal bezel´s - paid 1440 HKD including shipping to Germany - Quality is very good !


Hmm, I emailed gshock.customworks over a month ago, asking more info on the materials they are using, and they never replied. Even if it says on their Instagram page, "DM or email gshock.cw (at) gmail.com" ... Oh well :-d

I was interested in the steel/silver colored bezel, and just ended up getting one from elsewhere. Surprisingly nice quality there, too. Might still try contacting customworks again at some point and ask about the black one.









Now I have this setup waiting for suitable innards ;-)


----------



## tauntauntaun

lukemeetze said:


> Here you go.
> 
> https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/113278604461
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


FWIW, that price is high. I've been quoted ~$60 per piece, albeit without the buyer/seller protection you get with ebay.


----------



## Nokkaelaein

As mentioned in the custom squares thread, I went ahead with my GW-5000 plan.









So... Hereby reported


----------



## dududuckling

Aftermarket parts for sure but so far so good - I assume someone has a mold in China and mass produce them for selling on Instagram, eBay, etc... same thing, but $60 on Instagram, $100 on eBay, probably cost much less to manufacture. But fit and finish is top notch, imo.


----------



## Rippa

Here is a proper GW-5000








Without an over-priced, over-polished jewlery bezel attached:-!


----------



## Nokkaelaein

Rippa said:


> Here is a proper GW-5000
> Without an over-priced, over-polished jewlery bezel attached:-!


 hehe

For me, a GW-5000 without the default resin strap and with a full metal stainless steel bezel is the ultimate, proper GW-5000. Tastes differ. Can't get along with default straps myself.

Might DIY a 100% brushed finish for a steel bezel in the future for my GW-5000, though (if the polish turns out to be too eye-catching in the long run).


----------



## Ottovonn

Rippa said:


> Here is a proper GW-5000
> View attachment 13538237
> 
> 
> Without an over-priced, over-polished jewlery bezel attached:-!


I agree. Nothing beats the classic look. But I think it's fun trying out different looks. I once had a red resin strap and bezel on mine for a short time until I swapped them out for the original look. Now the only custom part on mine is a DLC buckle from the GW-5000B strap. If I had better DIY skills like a few members here, I'd add black buttons too.

I may pop in a black shiny bezel -- maybe.


----------



## montregs

CASIOs are fun to customize, good for personalised looks, affordable etc etc


----------



## montregs

double post


----------



## Ottovonn

I dug up some photos from 2014 when my GW-5000 was going through its experimental phase :-d
I think at the time I was looking to spice up my 5000. In the end, I prefer the classic look and haven't swapped resin since.

















The red resin came from a red DW-5600 model (I forgot which model, unfortunately). I dubbed this custom square the Burning Red GW-5000 or something like that. 
I also had a regular GWF Frogman with red clothes from the Burning Red Frog. I no longer own the Frog though, but it was a cool watch.


----------



## computer_freak

Ottovon, the first thing I thought of:

"It's not a phase mom! This is who I really am!"


----------



## Ottovonn

computer_freak said:


> Ottovon, the first thing I thought of:
> 
> "It's not a phase mom! This is who I really am!"


In 2014, I was a relatively new 5000 owner. I had it for a year at the time. I figured a change of pace, a big splash of color, would make the watch look better. I quickly realized I was wrong and that the 5000 was awesome as it is. 

That said, I've seen the 5000 dressed in yellow clothing by a member here, and I think that look would be a cool change-up for a while.


----------



## acadian

Ottovonn said:


> I dug up some photos from 2014 when my GW-5000 was going through its experimental phase :-d
> I think at the time I was looking to spice up my 5000. In the end, I prefer the classic look and haven't swapped resin since.
> 
> View attachment 13538809
> 
> 
> View attachment 13538811
> 
> 
> The red resin came from a red DW-5600 model (I forgot which model, unfortunately). I dubbed this custom square the Burning Red GW-5000 or something like that.
> I also had a regular GWF Frogman with red clothes from the Burning Red Frog. I no longer own the Frog though, but it was a cool watch.


I actually like how it looks dressed in red.

I'm in that phase right now - want to give mine a bit more color.


----------



## Ottovonn

acadian said:


> I actually like how it looks dressed in red.
> 
> I'm in that phase right now - want to give mine a bit more color.


I think it's a cool look too. I still have the resin in my drawer haha

I want to source yellow resin and copy another user's custom yellow GW-5000. I think it was Brandon who came up with a really nice lightning yellow GW-5000.

By the way, I saw your lightning yellow square recently, and now I want one too. I recently tried haggling with a seller from Japan, but he won't settle for around 350. His asking price for close to 700 is too high for me. I may try ordering the parts from PacParts and turning my S5600 into a lightning yellow square -- but it won't have that cool yellow LCD to match.


----------



## machlo

*G ------> *







*G*










@Ottovonn: it seems we have similar resins  Mine comes from DW-5600P-4. I decided to change it from a yellow DW-5600LC-9V for autumn/winter season.


----------



## tauntauntaun

Question for the 5000 club:

I'm pretty sure the stripe on the bezel is supposed to be a completely neutral grey. At some glances, I see it. But in many cases, it appears to have a greenish hue, greyish olive. Anyone else?

I'm not colorblind, but I sometimes wonder if I'm seeing it differently than others.


----------



## Slm643

Under a ten x loupe I see 2 strips, one on the very edge of the lcd, same light color as the writing just above and below it then comes the next line that is darker but the same color as the writing above and below it. Then the word Casio, all the side writing & shock resist are the same color, as the line on the edge of the lcd. For the writing on the bezel it is the same color as the words multiband 6 and wr20bar.

Sent from my LG-H871 using Tapatalk


----------



## banderor

GW-5000 on an Apple Tiger mousepad before work.


----------



## Hammermountain

When you're bored, but find some movie spotlights and a cool old bowl.


----------



## Sir-Guy

Great photo, @Hammermountain.


----------



## WES51

Hammermountain said:


> View attachment 13574463


What is going on here?







Is the crystal broken? Also is the resin wet or peeling? ...or is this one of those distorted-edit photos?


----------



## Ottovonn

WES51 said:


> What is going on here?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is the crystal broken? Also is the resin wet or peeling? ...or is this one of those distorted-edit photos?


I think it's distortion from a droplet of water on the crystal, my guy.


----------



## Hammermountain

Otto is right! It's quite simply hanging in a bowl of water, and the resin's wet.


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Hammermountain said:


> Otto is right! It's quite simply hanging in a bowl of water, and the resin's wet.


 cool shot


----------



## Hammermountain

Deepsea_dweller said:


> cool shot


Thanks, man!!


----------



## banderor

Lunch hour.


----------



## harald-hans

Little brother ... ;-)


----------



## Rippa




----------



## lukemeetze

Rippa said:


> View attachment 13587049


That is a well used 5000 right there!


----------



## banderor

Rippa said:


> View attachment 13587049


So cool |>


----------



## banderor




----------



## vierasse

Very late to the party, just picked this up from the post office, after reading so much about it here. Cool piece!


----------



## VinnieVegas

I love mine!


----------



## Rippa

Best watch I own


----------



## Facelessman

As I took it's original bezel screws and strap for custom build project. New strap from 5000b and bezel screws from 5035.


----------



## banderor

Lunch hour.


----------



## chimin

now that's proper


lukemeetze said:


> That is a well used 5000 right there!


----------



## chimin

...this one right here


Rippa said:


> View attachment 13587049


----------



## Pferdeleder

Rippa, that's a wonderful shot!

Love the swirls and the shiny, pockmarked resin.

You've truly captured the essence of wabi-sabi!


----------



## Pferdeleder

I have a confession to make. After purchasing the GW-5000 in Tokyo early in 2017, I sold it earlier this year due to SKX relapse :-(

Fear not, I've redeemed myself and picked up another in Tokyo last week. No more headaches with winding, misaligned chapter ring and just as durable!

As always with Multi Band Casios, due to no radio transmitter in Australia, the last sync date/time reminds me of the wonderful times I've had in Tokyo. I'd usually synced it at the gate before I board the plane 

It feels good to be home..

Cheers!


----------



## Facelessman

My last sync was in Tokyo too. No signal where I live, No RCVD

Welcome back to the club


----------



## Buellrider

Recently picked this one up and put it on a combi. Haven't been able to manually sync it, hopefully will auto sync tonight.


----------



## Rippa




----------



## Galaga

Pferdeleder said:


> I have a confession to make. After purchasing the GW-5000 in Tokyo early in 2017, I sold it earlier this year due to SKX relapse :-(
> 
> Fear not, I've redeemed myself and picked up another in Tokyo last week. No more headaches with winding, misaligned chapter ring and just as durable!
> 
> As always with Multi Band Casios, due to no radio transmitter in Australia, the last sync date/time reminds me of the wonderful times I've had in Tokyo. I'd usually synced it at the gate before I board the plane
> 
> It feels good to be home..
> 
> Cheers!
> 
> View attachment 13609793


Doesn't it sync automatically at midnight ? How do you make it sync ?


----------



## lukemeetze

Galaga said:


> Doesn't it sync automatically at midnight ? How do you make it sync ?


By holding down the D button.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Alimamy

Checking in this morning. Accurate time all day long in a durable nostalgia-inducing package!


----------



## Sgt_gatr

Just became the proud new owner of the gw 5000. Man this watch is a masterpiece. So much nicer feeling then the m5610. Love the softer silicone strap and the extra heft. One question, does anyone here use a screen protector on it I would hate to scratch the mineral crystal.


----------



## Fullers1845

^I added one to mine. So far it's ok. Weird at some angles. Does protect the crystal. Here's a link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/For-Casio-...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649


----------



## Galaga

lukemeetze said:


> By holding down the D button.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Bottom right?


----------



## lukemeetze

Galaga said:


> Bottom right?


Yes bottom right.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rippa

Screen saver on mine


----------



## tomchicago

does this model have extra seals or something (eg around the pushers) relative to other screwback/squares?


----------



## Ottovonn

tomchicago said:


> does this model have extra seals or something (eg around the pushers) relative to other screwback/squares?


I think lukemeetze mentioned that the 5000 has extra seals for the buttons.


----------



## lukemeetze

Ottovonn said:


> I think lukemeetze mentioned that the 5000 has extra seals for the buttons.


That's correct! Two seals vs the one standard.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yankeexpress

Sgt_gatr said:


> Just became the proud new owner of the gw 5000. Man this watch is a masterpiece. So much nicer feeling then the m5610. Love the softer silicone strap and the extra heft. One question, does anyone here use a screen protector on it I would hate to scratch the mineral crystal.
> View attachment 13659507


Does not need a screen protector, the proud bezel is protection enough.


----------



## lukemeetze

Sgt_gatr said:


> Just became the proud new owner of the gw 5000. Man this watch is a masterpiece. So much nicer feeling then the m5610. Love the softer silicone strap and the extra heft. One question, does anyone here use a screen protector on it I would hate to scratch the mineral crystal.
> View attachment 13659507


I use one on mine. I use the same one fullers1845 shared a link for. I think they are great and actually add a touch of clarity if anything and of course the extra protection.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Facelessman

I wish bezel is not a restricted part. Love that shade of grey on lettering

Update: while pacparts list as restricted part, Tiktox has it both 5000 and 5000b


----------



## liwang22

This is my second time around. I can't believe I've gone almost 3 years without one. My Submariner won't be getting as much wrist time during this second honeymoon.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AndrwTNT

liwang22 said:


> This is my second time around. I can't believe I've gone almost 3 years without one. My Submariner won't be getting as much wrist time during this second honeymoon.


Strange isn't it? That a Casio can boot some of the other big dogs out of circulation? lol. I've sold off a Tudor, Omega, and a few other more expensive watches because I still end up wearing my squares (mainly my GW5000) more. Not complaining... lol


----------



## Ottovonn

AndrwTNT said:


> Strange isn't it? That a Casio can boot some of the other big dogs out of circulation? lol. I've sold off a Tudor, Omega, and a few other more expensive watches because I still end up wearing my squares (mainly my GW5000) more. Not complaining... lol


Oh man, I know how you feel. A few months ago I let go of a Tudor Pelagos in favor of Casios, including the GW-5000, which is my most worn watch. So much satisfaction from a little digital square.


----------



## Facelessman

AndrwTNT said:


> Strange isn't it? That a Casio can boot some of the other big dogs out of circulation? lol. I've sold off a Tudor, Omega, and a few other more expensive watches because I still end up wearing my squares (mainly my GW5000) more. Not complaining... lol


Couple months after I got gw-5000 and ocw-s100 I let my ex1 go. After that I only wear mechanical once or twice. I don't see myself buying more mechanical watch in the near future. Now I wear square about 70-80 percent of the time. I think many of us are in the same boat


----------



## Manstrom

Facelessman said:


> Couple months after I got gw-5000 and ocw-s100 I let my once Grail watch, explorer1, go. After that I only wear mechanical once or twice. I don't see myself buying more mechanical watch in the near future. Now I wear square about 70-80 percent of the time.


I also own the Exp II white, that I absolutely love!










I wear it in circulation with my Squares.
Mainly Exp II in the office, Gs in the afternoon/evening/weekend.

But I'll never let my Exp II go


----------



## Facelessman

Manstrom said:


> I also own the Exp II white, that I absolutely love!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wear it in circulation with my Squares .
> Mainly Exp II in the office, Gs in the afternoon/evening/weekend.
> 
> But I'll never let my Exp II go


Yeah I got u, there are some of my mechanical that I would never let go.


----------



## Manstrom

Facelessman said:


> Yeah I got u, there are some of my mechanical that I would never let go.


So we could start a new thread

What „high end mechanicals" do you own next to your g-shocks?


----------



## Facelessman

Manstrom said:


> So we could start a new thread
> 
> What „high end mechanicals" do you own next to your g-shocks?


Would be fun to participate but mine are not "high end" lol


----------



## AndrwTNT

Ottovonn said:


> Oh man, I know how you feel. A few months ago I let go of a Tudor Pelagos in favor of Casios, including the GW-5000, which is my most worn watch. So much satisfaction from a little digital square.


Yup! I let go of my Pelagos which was one of my favorite autos, but don't really miss it anymore especially when I look down at my 5000.



Facelessman said:


> Couple months after I got gw-5000 and ocw-s100 I let my ex1 go. After that I only wear mechanical once or twice. *I don't see myself buying more mechanical watch in the near future. Now I wear square about 70-80 percent of the time.* I think many of us are in the same boat


I feel the same way. After selling my others, my only mechanical is my SKX which my wife bought me after our wedding so it has special meaning and all I need. Other than that, the squares are on my wrist a majority of the week. That Oceanus is a beaut too...


----------



## lukemeetze

Facelessman said:


> I wish bezel is not a restricted part. Love that shade of grey on lettering
> 
> Update: while pacparts list as restricted part, Tiktox has it both 5000 and 5000b


American perfit has them. I have no idea why pac parts has them listed as restricted. American perfit has them for $6. Much cheaper than tiktox.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BearDeXPS

No way they're the correct part number/sku for $6 a pop... link?

I went through this exercise and was tried to sell lesser quality non gw5k units from several folk until I came upon TT... very happy I did.

Most folks don't know and simly assume there's nothing special about this bezel/bracelet. But if they can indeed be had for cheaper... some folks could benefit.

Band - 10323536
Bezel - 10323532


----------



## bigswifty1

Ottovonn said:


> Oh man, I know how you feel. A few months ago I let go of a Tudor Pelagos in favor of Casios, including the GW-5000, which is my most worn watch. So much satisfaction from a little digital square.


Same here! What is it about these things? I reach for either my GW-5000 or S5600 all the time.


----------



## Facelessman

lukemeetze said:


> American perfit has them. I have no idea why pac parts has them listed as restricted. American perfit has them for $6. Much cheaper than tiktox.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks, never heard about them before. But already placed an order from TT.

This bezel from 5000b should be the final part that I need for all black hardwear mod. I should have all parts by Jan next year.


----------



## Mulv

BearDeXPS said:


> No way they're the correct part number/sku for $6 a pop... link?
> 
> I went through this exercise and was tried to sell lesser quality non gw5k units from several folk until I came upon TT... very happy I did.
> 
> Most folks don't know and simly assume there's nothing special about this bezel/bracelet. But if they can indeed be had for cheaper... some folks could benefit.
> 
> Band - 10323536
> Bezel - 10323532


Can I just check, the band and bezel listed on Tiktox for GW-5000-1 is the correct, more supple ones?
I think (*hope*) one of these beauties might be under the tree in a month's time so looking to get a band and bezel in preparation.


----------



## kenls

Mulv said:


> Can I just check, the band and bezel listed on Tiktox for GW-5000-1 is the correct, more supple ones?
> I think (*hope*) one of these beauties might be under the tree in a month's time so looking to get a band and bezel in preparation.


The set I bought from Tiktox certainly seems to be correct. Its definitely more supple than those of the GM-W5610.


----------



## lukemeetze

BearDeXPS said:


> No way they're the correct part number/sku for $6 a pop... link?
> 
> I went through this exercise and was tried to sell lesser quality non gw5k units from several folk until I came upon TT... very happy I did.
> 
> Most folks don't know and simly assume there's nothing special about this bezel/bracelet. But if they can indeed be had for cheaper... some folks could benefit.
> 
> Band - 10323536
> Bezel - 10323532


I can guarantee they are the correct Oem part. They only have oem parts. They are the other usa casio parts distributor. There is no link because you have to order over the phone. There prices are substantially cheaper than pacparts. There ordering system is decades old but the parts are all oem. You can even get parts such as the gw-5000 that pacparts has listed as restricted. I'm not sure why no one mentions them. I have ordered parts from pacparts and American perfit. You can not tell a difference. They are the same parts just much cheaper. I do all my ordering through American perfit. Everyone gets all exited about pacparts 10% off sales. Even with the 10% off they are still higher than American perfit. Check them out. I guarantee you wont be disappointed.


----------



## lukemeetze

BearDeXPS said:


> No way they're the correct part number/sku for $6 a pop... link?
> 
> I went through this exercise and was tried to sell lesser quality non gw5k units from several folk until I came upon TT... very happy I did.
> 
> Most folks don't know and simly assume there's nothing special about this bezel/bracelet. But if they can indeed be had for cheaper... some folks could benefit.
> 
> Band - 10323536
> Bezel - 10323532


Double post.


----------



## BearDeXPS

^good to know... will keep that in mind


Mulv said:


> Can I just check, the band and bezel listed on Tiktox for GW-5000-1 is the correct, more supple ones?
> I think (*hope*) one of these beauties might be under the tree in a month's time so looking to get a band and bezel in preparation.


I had sent them the same email requesting clarification. The combo is correct. S/h was a bit pricey (across the pond) so I purchased three sets.


----------



## Rippa




----------



## 14060

My favorite G-shock.


----------



## GrouchoM

I understand that the strap is much more comfortable on the 5000, but what is the benefit of swapping out the bezel from the 5610 to the 5000?

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Facelessman

GrouchoM said:


> I understand that the strap is much more comfortable on the 5000, but what is the benefit of swapping out the bezel from the 5610 to the 5000?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


None, they are incompatible. For your question, I think gw-5000 bezel has a shade of grey that I like, it is compatible with dw-5600


----------



## Mulv

BearDeXPS said:


> ^good to know... will keep that in mind
> I had sent them the same email requesting clarification. The combo is correct. S/h was a bit pricey (across the pond) so I purchased three sets.


Wow you actually got a response from them? Consider yourself very lucky!  So many people have contacted and not heard back - they are great at everything but communication.
Thank you for the clarification!


----------



## GrouchoM

Facelessman said:


> None, they are incompatible. For your question, I think gw-5000 bezel has a shade of grey that I like, it is compatible with dw-5600


You at that the bezels are incompatible. Do you mean that the 5000 bezel can't be swapped onto the 5610? Do you recommend just swapping out the 5610 strap for the 5000 strap?

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Facelessman

GrouchoM said:


> You at that the bezels are incompatible. Do you mean that the 5000 bezel can't be swapped onto the 5610? Do you recommend just swapping out the 5610 strap for the 5000 strap?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Yes and yes
5000 bezel won't fit 5610. But 5000 strap will fit 5610


----------



## BearDeXPS

My understanding is the hue will be different... but if that sort of thing doesnt bother you, go for it


----------



## tomchicago

Do the stiff buttons on this model soften up over time and use?


----------



## Facelessman

Can't say for the hue of 5610 as I don't have one. From what I own, 5000, 5000b and dw-5600E has quite similar hue. BUT my eyes are not very good at this. My g-5600e has different shade/hue compared with those mentioned earlier. But again it is my beater and wear quite often, so it already has some wear and got shinier.

Great posts from tommy.arashikage

Bezels
https://www.watchuseek.com/f17/cust...e-fuel-addiction-2545450-52.html#post47068073
https://www.watchuseek.com/f17/cust...e-fuel-addiction-2545450-53.html#post47073457

Bands
https://www.watchuseek.com/f17/cust...e-fuel-addiction-2545450-55.html#post47123643

My gw-5000 compare with dw-5600e strap



About stiff buttons, never bother me at all. I just feel the quality, no difficulty of using them. Mine is just about one year of age. Don't know for sure if they are soften up or not, I can't feel the difference.


----------



## Buellrider




----------



## Rippa




----------



## Bozzy

My favorite work-out companion |>


----------



## Hammermountain

Just hanging out


----------



## banderor




----------



## Alimamy

Headed out for some last minute shopping, and solar charging.


----------



## BearDeXPS

The 4-5 day a week watch


----------



## Facelessman




----------



## Fullers1845

Party watch...


----------



## Ottovonn

Still enjoying mine after close to 6 years of
ownership. Best watch I've bought. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Alimamy

Facelessman said:


>


Are your buttons black coated or is this a photography thing?


----------



## Alimamy

Nice to get out of the city and receive a signal again.


----------



## Facelessman

Alimamy said:


> Are your buttons black coated or is this a photography thing?


I'm very bad at photography. Those are black buttons from GW-5035.


----------



## BlackTie

2 years now and still my most beloved watch. 

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## krayzie

I call this the 26th anniversary G-Shock. The GW-5000 is so good I even sold my two Frogmans and never looked back. Now 8 years still going strong.


----------



## Ottovonn

krayzie said:


> I call this the 26th anniversary G-Shock. The GW-5000 is so good I even sold my two Frogmans and never looked back. Now 8 years still going strong.


The GW-5000 killed off a few pricier watches in my collection, so I understand where you're coming from. Mine is maybe close to six now. I got it back in 2013.


----------



## Rippa

krayzie said:


> I call this the 26th anniversary G-Shock. The GW-5000 is so good I even sold my two Frogmans and never looked back. Now 8 years still going strong.





Ottovonn said:


> The GW-5000 killed off a few pricier watches in my collection, so I understand where you're coming from. Mine is maybe close to six now. I got it back in 2013.


:rodekaart pics please








Here is mine from 2012


----------



## Miklos86

Anyone noticed how great battery this one has? During the sunny days of autumn I've made sure to top my watches off, yet by the end of December each and every watch in my collection has gone to M with the exception of the GW5000. It is amazing, especially considering that it has a hard life, spending most of its time in my gym bag, coming out for only a few hours every once in a while.


----------



## Hammermountain




----------



## Mulv

Can I join the club please??

Got one of these for Christmas from my other half - my hints were listened to!
Can't get over how nice this thing looks and feels. Spend a lot of time when I wear it trying to find the right light when the solar panels just pop. 
It got itself a new bezel between Christmas Day and NYE, not that the original was bad but one was easily had at a good price. Also picked up a strap but didn't use it, the original shows not a lot of wear.

Safe to say it saw a fair bit of wrist time over the festive period!

I know they weren't limited edition but JDM only, does anyone know how many were made?


----------



## Sir-Guy

Nice grab, @Mulv! Looks like a good fit. I'd get a second opinion but regarding your question about how many they made, I think they still make them. (Or did until very recently if not.)

I am trying to figure out your second photo. On my 5610 (3159 module) when it rolls over midnight it removes the "RCVD" indicator as it's a new day. Yours is still there! So I am curious.


----------



## Mulv

Sir-Guy said:


> Nice grab, @Mulv! Looks like a good fit. I'd get a second opinion but regarding your question about how many they made, I think they still make them. (Or did until very recently if not.)
> 
> I am trying to figure out your second photo. On my 5610 (3159 module) when it rolls over midnight it removes the "RCVD" indicator as it's a new day. Yours is still there! So I am curious.


Oh for real? I didn't know that! Just wondered, doesn't change much for me - still love it to pieces!

In terms of the RCVD, what signal does yours sync to? I think that makes a difference? My rangeman for example normally syncs around 0100.


----------



## Sir-Guy

Mulv said:


> In terms of the RCVD, what signal does yours sync to? I think that makes a difference? My rangeman for example normally syncs around 0100.


I'm in the States, so it syncs to Fort Collins, CO. I think the 3159s start at 0000 here and keep trying till 0500, so maybe that's it. Nice watch, glad you like it.


----------



## banderor

GW5000 with aftermarket brass bezel.


----------



## Ottovonn

banderor said:


> GW5000 with aftermarket brass bezel.
> 
> View attachment 13779281


Dang. That actually looks really cool. Reminds me of some bronze watches.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FarmeR57

Been enjoying for a week or so 







love that wee bit of dlc peeking out







Have black buttons and bezel screws on the way and will try a combi too


----------



## lukemeetze

Mulv said:


> Can I join the club please??
> 
> Got one of these for Christmas from my other half - my hints were listened to!
> Can't get over how nice this thing looks and feels. Spend a lot of time when I wear it trying to find the right light when the solar panels just pop.
> It got itself a new bezel between Christmas Day and NYE, not that the original was bad but one was easily had at a good price. Also picked up a strap but didn't use it, the original shows not a lot of wear.
> 
> Safe to say it saw a fair bit of wrist time over the festive period!
> 
> I know they weren't limited edition but JDM only, does anyone know how many were made?
> 
> View attachment 13771699
> 
> View attachment 13771701


They continue to make them.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mulv

lukemeetze said:


> They continue to make them.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Ah thanks for that - did not know that was the case!


----------



## chrisb0510

Am potentially interested in purchasing one of these highly recommended GW-5000. Can someone point me to a safe, reputable site to order from? Preferably at below MSRP if possible. Thanks!


----------



## Seikogi

chrisb0510 said:


> Am potentially interested in purchasing one of these highly recommended GW-5000. Can someone point me to a safe, reputable site to order from? Preferably at below MSRP if possible. Thanks!


Sure, I'll ship it personally to you. Would you like some tea or coffee with cake when the timepiece arrives, me lord? 

(got mine years ago on ebay, just buy from rep. seller that's all the magic)


----------



## chrisb0510

lol my bad if thats how I came off. Was not my intention. Essentially just hoping someone can recommend a trustworthy site. The only listing for this watch on amazon has a few reviews which complained that they received watches that were used so that option is out for me. And I've never dealt with any sites outside of the US and I'm very wary of Ebay. So does anyone have any experience good or bad using sites such as rakuten or seiyajapan? Thanks.


----------



## Slm643

SeiyaJapan, I've purchased 3 watches from them, fast shipping to Michigan and quick response to my inquiries via email. I will buy from them again! 

Sent from my K92 using Tapatalk


----------



## chrisb0510

Slm643 said:


> SeiyaJapan, I've purchased 3 watches from them, fast shipping to Michigan and quick response to my inquiries via email. I will buy from them again!
> 
> Sent from my K92 using Tapatalk


Thank you. Thats very encouraging!

So have the majority of GW-5000 owners purchased their watch from Ebay?


----------



## VIA4321

chrisb0510 said:


> Thank you. Thats very encouraging!
> 
> So have the majority of GW-5000 owners purchased their watch from Ebay?


I have bought from WATCHSHOP on Rakuten Global on a couple of occasions shipping to the U.K. Both times had a superb service, good price, great communication and fast shipping.
Seiya Japan also highly recommended.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## William

I bought 2 from Chino Watch in Japan with no problems.
Just bought a third a few days ago. (don't ask).


----------



## lukemeetze

I have bought several off ebay with no issues. That's your best place to snag a deal. Especially if you don't mind a gently used one.


----------



## Seikogi

chrisb0510 said:


> lol my bad if thats how I came off. Was not my intention. Essentially just hoping someone can recommend a trustworthy site. The only listing for this watch on amazon has a few reviews which complained that they received watches that were used so that option is out for me. And I've never dealt with any sites outside of the US and I'm very wary of Ebay. So does anyone have any experience good or bad using sites such as rakuten or seiyajapan? Thanks.


was meant as a joke 

seiya has a good reputation, I buy from ebay usually and look at the seller rating.


----------



## Swissie

If I'd want a second GW-5000 on my wrist in 3-5 days, at a very good price, I'd order from CHINO.


----------



## chrisb0510

Thanks everyone for the info and sharing your buying experiences. I can now order with confidence and join your ranks!


----------



## chrisb0510

Seikogi said:


> chrisb0510 said:
> 
> 
> 
> lol my bad if thats how I came off. Was not my intention. Essentially just hoping someone can recommend a trustworthy site. The only listing for this watch on amazon has a few reviews which complained that they received watches that were used so that option is out for me. And I've never dealt with any sites outside of the US and I'm very wary of Ebay. So does anyone have any experience good or bad using sites such as rakuten or seiyajapan? Thanks.
> 
> 
> 
> was meant as a joke 🙂
> 
> seiya has a good reputation, I buy from ebay usually and look at the seller rating.
Click to expand...

Oops did not realize that 🙂
But either way it forced me to clarify my ask and voice my concerns. Thanks again!


----------



## BearDeXPS

^Amazon... legit and at the post office for pickup, all the way from Japan, in 3days.


----------



## Facelessman

I had bad experiences with vendor in rakuten before. So I bought mine from seiya (not the cheapest), outstanding service only took a week to my wrist. I heard good things about Chino too.


----------



## Miklos86

I've bought mine off Amazon. I felt bad for the planet with all that shipping (watch went from Japan to the US then to Europe), but its was fast, reliable and cheaper than the Japanese sellers I've considered.


----------



## Mulv

Another vote for eBay - generally pay less than retail for a lightly used watch that you actually get pictures of first, chuck a new bezel and strap on it and boom new watch.
If you get sent something that isn't what was shown then you've got eBay and PayPal on your side to get your money back.

I also find that asking them for some more info can help tell you a bit about them - some sellers have happily sent me more detailed photos etc when asked.


----------



## G-Shock Absorber

Just metallized mine. :-!


----------



## chrisb0510

So my order is in with Seiya. So excited!
I've read a few posts in this thread with links to screen protectors for the GW-5000. I would feel more comfortable having the extra protection considering every watch Ive ever worn has gotten knocked around and scratched without me even realizing it at the time. Clumsy wrists.. 

What is the general consensus around here with respect to screen protectors yay or nay?


----------



## Facelessman

I think some of us love it. But personally I don't worry about it too much. I never scratched any of my squares screen. Guess bezels took most of the bumps. So I never and not interested to use it (for now)


----------



## lukemeetze

chrisb0510 said:


> So my order is in with Seiya. So excited!
> I've read a few posts in this thread with links to screen protectors for the GW-5000. I would feel more comfortable having the extra protection considering every watch Ive ever worn has gotten knocked around and scratched without me even realizing it at the time. Clumsy wrists..
> 
> What is the general consensus around here with respect to screen protectors yay or nay?


I put them in all of mine. You can't tell they are there and you don't have to worry about scratching your watch. They are easily replaced if you scratch them.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## .Z.

Bought it today and I love it!









Skickat från min SM-N950F via Tapatalk


----------



## Ottovonn

.Z. said:


> Bought it today and I love it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skickat från min SM-N950F via Tapatalk


That's the GMW-B5000-1, a great watch nonetheless. This thread is for GW-5000s, its older brother.

I'll add yours to the GMW full metal square counting thread soon. 

*edit* I made a mistake too LOL

Your watch is the gmw-b5000d-1


----------



## lukemeetze

Spend $500 on a watch and you don't even know what you bought. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## .Z.

Ottovonn said:


> That's the GMW-B5000-1, a great watch nonetheless. This thread is for GW-5000s, its older brother.
> 
> I'll add yours to the GMW full metal square counting thread soon.


Thanks!

Skickat från min SM-N950F via Tapatalk


----------



## .Z.

lukemeetze said:


> Spend $500 on a watch and you don't even know what you bought.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I know what I bought but didn't realize that this was wrong thread 

Skickat från min SM-N950F via Tapatalk


----------



## Facelessman




----------



## kevio




----------



## Servus

The steel bezel suits her.


----------



## Hammermountain

+1. Loving the subtle steel


----------



## schuang




----------



## Slm643

schuang said:


> View attachment 13815905


What did you do? I like it... 

Sent from my K92 using Tapatalk


----------



## Facelessman

schuang said:


> View attachment 13815905


Is that aluminum? Love it


----------



## schuang

Its an after market stainless steel bezel


----------



## VIA4321

schuang said:


> View attachment 13815905


Is that the antique silver bezel from Customworks?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## banderor




----------



## chrisb0510

I received my GW-5000 over the weekend and have hardly taken it off. I will post a short summary of my experience later, but had 2 questions for the experts. 

1. With he original resin GW-5000 band on, how durable is the connection between the band and the case? I am wearing my gw-5000 fairly tight on my left wrist and was trying to get my backpack strap up on my left shoulder, but the strap got caught on the side of the watch as I put my arm through and pulled the strap up to my shoulder (I already had right strap on, if that makes sense…). So the strap forced the watch towards my shoulder but since it was tight there was not much give. Any chance I damaged the lug holes or springbars?

2. For GW-5000 owners with the original band, do you notice a tiny gap between the band and the case if you bend the band near the point that the band connects to the case? Assuming this is normal and there should be some "give" there?

Thanks and I apologize for my ocd-inspired questions 🙂


----------



## Seikogi

chrisb0510 said:


> I received my GW-5000 over the weekend and have hardly taken it off. I will post a short summary of my experience later, but had 2 questions for the experts.
> 
> 1. With he original resin GW-5000 band on, how durable is the connection between the band and the case? I am wearing my gw-5000 fairly tight on my left wrist and was trying to get my backpack strap up on my left shoulder, but the strap got caught on the side of the watch as I put my arm through and pulled the strap up to my shoulder (I already had right strap on, if that makes sense&#8230. So the strap forced the watch towards my shoulder but since it was tight there was not much give. Any chance I damaged the lug holes or springbars?
> 
> 2. For GW-5000 owners with the original band, do you notice a tiny gap between the band and the case if you bend the band near the point that the band connects to the case? Assuming this is normal and there should be some "give" there?
> 
> Thanks and I apologize for my ocd-inspired questions &#55357;&#56898;


1. Check the spring bars. If they are bent more than a few degrees, lets say 15, you might want to replace those. The lug holes shouldn't be affected imo.

2. Idk what "Bend point" you mean but I wear mine very tight and I notice a small gap. Nothing to worry about. You can post pictures of how it looks like.


----------



## lukemeetze

chrisb0510 said:


> I received my GW-5000 over the weekend and have hardly taken it off. I will post a short summary of my experience later, but had 2 questions for the experts.
> 
> 1. With he original resin GW-5000 band on, how durable is the connection between the band and the case? I am wearing my gw-5000 fairly tight on my left wrist and was trying to get my backpack strap up on my left shoulder, but the strap got caught on the side of the watch as I put my arm through and pulled the strap up to my shoulder (I already had right strap on, if that makes sense&#8230. So the strap forced the watch towards my shoulder but since it was tight there was not much give. Any chance I damaged the lug holes or springbars?
> 
> 2. For GW-5000 owners with the original band, do you notice a tiny gap between the band and the case if you bend the band near the point that the band connects to the case? Assuming this is normal and there should be some "give" there?
> 
> Thanks and I apologize for my ocd-inspired questions ?


It's doubtful you bent the spring bar. They are very strong. The lugs will be fine. They are steel. As far as the gap you are referring to I'm assuming you mean between the band and bezel if you pull on the band. This is perfectly normal. There is going to be some flex the band is made of rubber. Relax your baby is fine. That thing is virtually indescribable.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Facelessman

I think you shouldn't be worry about that. It a tough watch and can take much more abused than that. The little gap between the bezel and straps is totally normal especially if you wear your watch tight. Congrats on your new acquisition and welcome to the club


----------



## chrisb0510

Seikogi said:


> chrisb0510 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I received my GW-5000 over the weekend and have hardly taken it off. I will post a short summary of my experience later, but had 2 questions for the experts.
> 
> 1. With he original resin GW-5000 band on, how durable is the connection between the band and the case? I am wearing my gw-5000 fairly tight on my left wrist and was trying to get my backpack strap up on my left shoulder, but the strap got caught on the side of the watch as I put my arm through and pulled the strap up to my shoulder (I already had right strap on, if that makes sense&#8230. So the strap forced the watch towards my shoulder but since it was tight there was not much give. Any chance I damaged the lug holes or springbars?
> 
> 2. For GW-5000 owners with the original band, do you notice a tiny gap between the band and the case if you bend the band near the point that the band connects to the case? Assuming this is normal and there should be some "give" there?
> 
> Thanks and I apologize for my ocd-inspired questions ��
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Check the spring bars. If they are bent more than a few degrees, lets say 15, you might want to replace those. The lug holes shouldn't be affected imo.
> 
> 2. Idk what "Bend point" you mean but I wear mine very tight and I notice a small gap. Nothing to worry about. You can post pictures of how it looks like.
Click to expand...

Thanks for the response!

1. Sounds like I'd have to use a tool to check the spring bars. Not comfortable enough with watch to attempt that yet but I'm pretty sure they're fine.

2. If you press the band down at the point it connects to the bezel, you will see a slight gap.


----------



## chrisb0510

lukemeetze said:


> chrisb0510 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I received my GW-5000 over the weekend and have hardly taken it off. I will post a short summary of my experience later, but had 2 questions for the experts.
> 
> 1. With he original resin GW-5000 band on, how durable is the connection between the band and the case? I am wearing my gw-5000 fairly tight on my left wrist and was trying to get my backpack strap up on my left shoulder, but the strap got caught on the side of the watch as I put my arm through and pulled the strap up to my shoulder (I already had right strap on, if that makes sense&#8230. So the strap forced the watch towards my shoulder but since it was tight there was not much give. Any chance I damaged the lug holes or springbars?
> 
> 2. For GW-5000 owners with the original band, do you notice a tiny gap between the band and the case if you bend the band near the point that the band connects to the case? Assuming this is normal and there should be some "give" there?
> 
> Thanks and I apologize for my ocd-inspired questions ?
> 
> 
> 
> It's doubtful you bent the spring bar. They are very strong. The lugs will be fine. They are steel. As far as the gap you are referring to I'm assuming you mean between the band and bezel if you pull on the band. This is perfectly normal. There is going to be some flex the band is made of rubber. Relax your baby is fine. That thing is virtually indescribable.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

Just the reassuring words I needed to hear thanks. After awhile I will "get over it" and truly what it was made for without babying it and use it the way it was meant to be used.


----------



## chrisb0510

Facelessman said:


> I think you shouldn't be worry about that. It a tough watch and can take much more abused than that. The little gap between the bezel and straps is totally normal especially if you wear your watch tight. Congrats on your new acquisition and welcome to the club


Thanks very much. I know its a tough watch its still really new to me so trying to be careful with it. Thanks for the reassurance and the welcome happy to be a part of it!


----------



## Ottovonn

chrisb0510 said:


> Just the reassuring words I needed to hear thanks. After awhile I will "get over it" and truly what it was made for without babying it and use it the way it was meant to be used.


Yeah, it'll take a bit, but after a while, you'll find the 5000 to be as durable as any G-Shock. It sounds a bit crazy, but sometimes when I'm bored, I drop my 5000 and let it hit the floor and other various surfaces lol

For peace of mind, you can source spare parts for it at PacParts.com and other places like eBay, so enjoy your new watch.


----------



## chrisb0510

Ottovonn said:


> chrisb0510 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just the reassuring words I needed to hear thanks. After awhile I will "get over it" and truly what it was made for without babying it and use it the way it was meant to be used.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, it'll take a bit, but after a while, you'll find the 5000 to be as durable as any G-Shock. It sounds a bit crazy, but sometimes when I'm bored, I drop my 5000 and let it hit the floor and other various surfaces lol
> 
> For peace of mind, you can source spare parts for it at PacParts.com and other places like eBay, so enjoy your new watch.
Click to expand...

cheers! thats a great idea will start searching there for spare parts. anything specific you recomme d i pick up spare or just get 1 of everything? ?


----------



## lukemeetze

chrisb0510 said:


> cheers! thats a great idea will start searching there for spare parts. anything specific you recomme d i pick up spare or just get 1 of everything? ��


Bezels and bands will be your main thing to wear out. You might want to pick up a spare set of bezel screws. To help your ocd you might want to pick up some screen protectors. Those aren't oem but a guy on ebay makes them. I use these right here. Now I request mine to be made a little larger so they fit underneath the bezel as opposed to just resting on the edge. 
https://www.ebay.com/itm/For-Casio-...7:g:NX0AAOSw5rFa8KEh:rk:2:pf:1&frcectupt=true


----------



## Ottovonn

lukemeetze said:


> Bezels and bands will be your main thing to wear out. You might want to pick up a spare set of bezel screws. To help your ocd you might want to pick up some screen protectors. Those aren't oem but a guy on ebay makes them. I use these right here. Now I request mine to be made a little larger so they fit underneath the bezel as opposed to just resting on the edge.
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/For-Casio-...7:g:NX0AAOSw5rFa8KEh:rk:2:pf:1&frcectupt=true


I use the same protectors, which you recommended months ago. In fact, I have them installed on two of my GMW-B5000 watches as well. The protectors haven't peeled off and have held up very well, keeping my 5000's screen protected. Best five or so bucks spent!


----------



## lukemeetze

Ottovonn said:


> I use the same protectors, which you recommended months ago. In fact, I have them installed on two of my GMW-B5000 watches as well. The protectors haven't peeled off and have held up very well, keeping my 5000's screen protected. Best five or so bucks spent!


Yeah they really are nice. You can't tell they are there and there's the peace of mind knowing you won't scratch the glass. A bezel and band is easily replaced, the glass not so much.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mojorison_75

One of the cornerstones of my collection. I'm glad I let Random Rob from YouTube talk me into buying the combi bracelet.


----------



## Palettj

I just ordered my GW 5000 and it should be here in a couple weeks, looking forward to joining the club. Quick question, what does SIG mean on the bottom of the display? Does this pertain to the radio controlled signal?


----------



## Slm643

No, I believe it's the hourly "beep" and maybe related to the alarm function, but not the atomic signal. 

Sent from my K92 using Tapatalk


----------



## BearDeXPS

SIG = Hourly chime
RCVD (top left corner) = radio signal 'received'


----------



## BearDeXPS

there's a great 3159 module tutorial on yt


----------



## Palettj

What is that screen protector called?


----------



## lukemeetze

Palettj said:


> What is that screen protector called?


https://www.ebay.com/itm/For-Casio-...h=item2ee5e9a487:g:NX0AAOSw5rFa8KEh:rk:3:pf:0


----------



## overdrive5313

Hello guys, i'm quite obsessed with the GW-5000 and decided to take a plunge, this is my first and only G Shock i've ever owned. I'm living in japan and bought this from amazon.jp, sold and delivered directly by Japanese Amazon. Such a beauty, however i see something strange at the dial display, please have a look:



















Is this normal as a G shock? i thought it would fit tighter. Why am i able to see LED light coming out of there. 
Here's the batch number, is it odd? i would freak out if this watch is a fake.







Guys please help me confirm if this watch is defected because i'm able to return for 30 days. If you can post your GW-5000 with the same angle i'd really appreciate that.


----------



## Ottovonn

overdrive5313 said:


> Hello guys, i'm quite obsessed with the GW-5000 and decided to take a plunge, this is my first and only G Shock i've ever owned. I'm living in japan and bought this from amazon.jp, sold and delivered directly by Japanese Amazon. Such a beauty, however i see something strange at the dial display, please have a look:
> View attachment 13877925
> View attachment 13877923
> View attachment 13877939
> 
> Is this normal as a G shock? i thought it would fit tighter. Why am i able to see LED light coming out of there.
> Here's the batch number, is it odd? i would freak out if this watch is a fake.
> View attachment 13877935
> 
> Guys please help me confirm if this watch is defected because i'm able to return for 30 days. If you can post your GW-5000 with the same angle i'd really appreciate that.


Your watch looks fine to me. Enjoy your 5000!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## banderor

overdrive5313 said:


> Guys please help me confirm if this watch is defected because i'm able to return for 30 days. If you can post your GW-5000 with the same angle i'd really appreciate that.


Here's a pic of mine as requested. Enjoy your new GW-5000! :-!


----------



## overdrive5313

Thanks so much for your picture Mr.banderor. By the way, i'm going to buy a bezel for replacement and i wonder if the "*DW-5600E-1VER 1*" and "*DW-g-5600e-1dr*" is going to fit *GW-5000*


----------



## Facelessman

Dw-5600 bezel will fit. G-5600 won't


----------



## BearDeXPS

overdrive5313 said:


> Thanks so much for your picture Mr.banderor. By the way, i'm going to buy a bezel for replacement and i wonder if the "*DW-5600E-1VER 1*" and "*DW-g-5600e-1dr*" is going to fit *GW-5000*


why not get the correct one?


----------



## overdrive5313

@BearDeXPS well it costs around 50$ for a spare GW-5000 bezel in Japan, so i think i can go for a less pricey one DW-5600.


----------



## BearDeXPS

cool... just wanted you to know you have options. I got 3 bezels and 3 bracelets shipped from the UK to USA for under $115 USD from TikTok


----------



## overdrive5313

Wow that's nice, i will try to order from there!


----------



## lukemeetze

BearDeXPS said:


> cool... just wanted you to know you have options. I got 3 bezels and 3 bracelets shipped from the UK to USA for under $115 USD from TikTok


You might want to check out American Perfit. You can get all that for about half that price.


----------



## overdrive5313

lukemeetze said:


> You might want to check out America Perfit. You can get all that for about half that price.


Thanks so much for your suggestion but i've already placed an order from TikTox so....maybe next time.


----------



## banderor




----------



## tommy.arashikage

banderor said:


> View attachment 13882975


^banderor, this is one of your best yet! Beautiful capture, thank you for sharing.


----------



## banderor

tommy.arashikage said:


> ^banderor, this is one of your best yet! Beautiful capture, thank you for sharing.


Thanks Tommy |>


----------



## venom79

Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## banderor




----------



## Beard Man

How it wears on the 8" wrist? Any pictures,please!

My guess it a bit small for an 8" wrist.


----------



## Ottovonn

Beard Man said:


> How it wears on the 8" wrist? Any pictures,please!
> 
> My guess it a bit small for an 8" wrist.


It should be wearable on your wrist, but it might look small if you're used to wearing larger G-Shocks.

As a test, you can order an inexpensive DW-5600e from Amazon and see if you like how it wears. The 5600e and GW-5000 wear similarly -- the 5000 is slightly heavier and wears a tiny, tiny bit taller due to the screwback case.


----------



## Beard Man

Ottovonn said:


> It should be wearable on your wrist, but it might look small if you're used to wearing larger G-Shocks.
> 
> As a test, you can order an inexpensive DW-5600e from Amazon and see if you like how it wears. The 5600e and GW-5000 wear similarly -- the 5000 is slightly heavier and wears a tiny, tiny bit taller due to the screwback case.


Thanks Otto!

Never wear any G-Shocks before,my guess it will be to small form my 8" wrist.

My SKX007 looks a bit smaller for my wrist,need something larger, between 43.5mm - 45.5mm.


----------



## Ottovonn

Beard Man said:


> Thanks Otto!
> 
> Never wear any G-Shocks before,my guess it will be to small form my 8" wrist.
> 
> My SKX007 looks a bit smaller for my wrist,need something larger, between 43.5mm - 45.5mm.


I used to wear an skx007. I have 6.5" wrists though. I think you can pull off the 5000, but it might look small.

See if you can try out a similar square like the Dw-5600e since you'd otherwise risk spending around 300 bucks for a watch you might not like. The 5600e is a great watch on its own so you might end up just sticking to that lol

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Beard Man

Ottovonn said:


> I used to wear an skx007. I have 6.5" wrists though. I think you can pull off the 5000, but it might look small.
> 
> See if you can try out a similar square like the Dw-5600e since you'd otherwise risk spending around 300 bucks for a watch you might not like. The 5600e is a great watch on its own so you might end up just sticking to that lol
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I like metal screwback on the GW 5000 and I want JDM G-Shock,but if its really small....I'll probably by something larger like Sumo,or...


----------



## Ottovonn

Beard Man said:


> I like metal screwback on the GW 5000 and I want JDM G-Shock,but if its really small....I'll probably by something larger like Sumo,or...


Sumo's a great watch if you're a Seiko guy. Personally, I love the Seiko Tunas the most out of Seiko's diver's line up. I still own two of them; I sold my Sumo years ago. That said, the Sumo is closer to the 5000 in price and has a nice wide case that you might like.

As an alternative G-Shock option, maybe look into the GPR-B1000 Rangeman. It's a big G-Shock, but wears comfortably, even on my 6.5" wrist.


----------



## Beard Man

Ottovonn said:


> Sumo's a great watch if you're a Seiko guy. Personally, I love the Seiko Tunas the most out of Seiko's diver's line up. I still own two of them; I sold my Sumo years ago. That said, the Sumo is closer to the 5000 in price and has a nice wide case that you might like.
> 
> As an alternative G-Shock option, maybe look into the GPR-B1000 Rangeman. It's a big G-Shock, but wears comfortably, even on my 6.5" wrist.


Thanks Otto!

The GPR-B1000 Rangeman design is no-go for me, looks like a transformer,rather than watch! IMHO 

I like GW 5000 for its simple,clean design.

Have to look at Citizen BN0156-56E or something from Seiko.


----------



## banderor




----------



## Beard Man

No one with GW 5000 on the 8" wrist picture?


----------



## Rippa




----------



## Edmen Tam

Can someone direct me to where I can get a spare bezel and strap for the 5000?  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BearDeXPS

Edmen Tam said:


> Can someone direct me to where I can get a spare bezel and strap for the 5000?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


where abouts are you from?


----------



## Edmen Tam

Based in Singapore. I meant to acquire the things I mentioned online  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Palettj

My GW5000 was just delivered, its unbelievable. In my opinion its the ultimate.


----------



## Palettj

Hi Overdrive,

I just received my GW-5000, my watch has the same exact manufacture date as yours!!!


----------



## Sassi

Hi guys! Does the GMW-B5000 steel bezel fit on the GW-5000? And if so does it fit without modifications?


----------



## Cowboy Bebop

Sassi said:


> Hi guys! Does the GMW-B5000 steel bezel fit on the GW-5000? And if so does it fit without modifications?


I want to say it can't because of the screw design it was designed with rod-type screw which hold both the bezel, metal bracelet and the steel case of the gmwb5000 case together in unison.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## lukemeetze

Cowboy Bebop said:


> I want to say it can't because of the screw design it was designed with rod-type screw which hold both the bezel, metal bracelet and the steel case of the gmwb5000 case together in unison.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


This^
Not to mention all these people putting these metal bezels on there squares aren't thinking about the fact that the buttons are left unprotected with the metal bezels. Any downward pressure and that little button stem is going to bend. The resin bezels have a strip of resin that would help to prevent this. The GMW squares have an internal button shaft that keeps the buttons from being bent. When you put a metal bezel on a regular square you actually make it weaker as the buttons become very easy to bend. The buttons shafts are tiny. Once knock just right and you will have a bent button stem. I haven't seen anyone mention this yet with this metal bezel craze that seems to be going on.


----------



## Facelessman




----------



## sickondivers

G-Shock NATO


----------



## AndrwTNT

Apologies if this has been discussed before (I'm sure I've seen it awhile back but can't find it), has anyone replaced the springs in the buttons on their 5000 for softer ones and/or installed longer buttons?

My fingers along with low fingernails make it difficult when actuating my buttons and navigating through settings.

If anyone has, is it worth it? Any significant improvement?

Thanks!


----------



## AndrwTNT

(Double post)


----------



## lukemeetze

sickondivers said:


> G-Shock NATO


Wrong thread.


----------



## lukemeetze

I don't think there are any other buttons that will work.


----------



## Ottovonn

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Palettj

Ottovonn said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


What is your build date on the back? Is it an I for 2019?


----------



## Palettj

Ottovonn said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


What is your build date on the back? Is it an I for 2019?


----------



## Ottovonn

Palettj said:


> What is your build date on the back? Is it an I for 2019?


Palettj,

I bought mine in 2013. I don't know how to read the serial for the production date, but it says 201D046C.


----------



## Edmen Tam

Ottovonn said:


> Palettj,
> 
> I bought mine in 2013. I don't know how to read the serial for the production date, but it says 201D046C.


Means it was made on the 46th day of 2013

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Slm643

So 201E356F would be 356th day of 2016?

Sent from my K92 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ottovonn

Edmen Tam said:


> Means it was made on the 46th day of 2013
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Wow! Thanks a lot. I think I bought it from Seiya in late March 2013, so I guess at the time I had a somewhat freshly produced GW-5000!


----------



## AndrwTNT

Could someone explain how to decipher the serial number regarding manufacturing date (or link me to the post if it's been explained previously)? Thanks!


----------



## Sir-Guy

AndrwTNT said:


> Could someone explain how to decipher the serial number regarding manufacturing date (or link me to the post if it's been explained previously)? Thanks!


----------



## AndrwTNT

Sir-Guy said:


>


Thank you!

Looks like mine was Sept. 21 2017. A few months before I bought it. Neat


----------



## Palettj

AndrwTNT said:


> Thank you!
> 
> Looks like mine was Sept. 21 2017. A few months before I bought it. Neat


Mine was delivered to me in Chicago on Feb. 27th and was produced Jan 22,2019.


----------



## Slm643

Doing laundry and watching the Avengers!









Sent from my LG-H871 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mirosuaw

Hi everyone!
My new arrival


----------



## banderor




----------



## Ottovonn

Beautiful shots of my favorite watch, guys. One thing I've come to appreciate about the 5000 is that under certain lighting, or under certain angles and even sometimes when seen directly, the display looks like it's paper crisp and the digits become incredibly bold.


----------



## Time4Playnow

Ottovonn said:


> Beautiful shots of my favorite watch, guys. One thing I've come to appreciate about the 5000 is that under certain lighting, or under certain angles and even sometimes when seen directly, the display looks like it's paper crisp and the digits become incredibly bold.


The new GMW-B5000G coming out next month could be the 'updated' GW5K!! All except for the metal bezel, but hopefully Casio will at some point come out with a resin bezel to fit the new GMW model. Otherwise, it's got the new module, BT, STN, etc. Looks pretty good!!


----------



## Ottovonn

Time4Playnow said:


> The new GMW-B5000G coming out next month could be the 'updated' GW5K!! All except for the metal bezel, but hopefully Casio will at some point come out with a resin bezel to fit the new GMW model. Otherwise, it's got the new module, BT, STN, etc. Looks pretty good!!


Which one is the GMW-B5000G? Has a new metal square slipped by me? I'm going to see if I can find some images.


----------



## Time4Playnow

Ottovonn said:


> Which one is the GMW-B5000G? Has a new metal square slipped by me? I'm going to see if I can find some images.


I had missed it too. Check this post from another thread - has two pics.

https://www.watchuseek.com/f17/gmw-5000-models-availability-alerts-thread-4707645-post48368373.html#post48368373


----------



## Spirit of the Watch

Sir-Guy said:


>


Interesting, my Rangeman (I'm wearing now at work, was made on Jan 09, 2014). Fun little fact I suppose 

Is there a similar list available in regards to Factory codes, upon a zip through Google and Google Images I'm pulling a blank (short of looking up individual Factory codes that is).


----------



## Ottovonn

Time4Playnow said:


> I had missed it too. Check this post from another thread - has two pics.
> 
> https://www.watchuseek.com/f17/gmw-5000-models-availability-alerts-thread-4707645-post48368373.html#post48368373


Thanks for sharing the link! I'd definitely jump on it, but the TFC fills the spot for a metal positive display square in my collection. For those who dislike negative displays, then this model is ideal.

I am definitely keeping an eye out for a successor the GW-5000. Casio's probably waiting for a good time to release it. At least based on the numerous ratings on Seiya's web site, the 5000 has been quietly selling well, probably to enthusiasts like ourselves. Since the GW-5000 was released in 2009, maybe this year is the right time for a successor model.

Edit:

I just noticed -- there's also a light blue metal cased negative display model, with a resin strap! :O
Sorry for the sidetracking


----------



## Time4Playnow

Ottovonn said:


> Thanks for sharing the link! I'd definitely jump on it, but the TFC fills the spot for a metal positive display square in my collection. For those who dislike negative displays, then this model is ideal.
> 
> I am definitely keeping an eye out for a successor the GW-5000. Casio's probably waiting for a good time to release it. At least based on the numerous ratings on Seiya's web site, the 5000 has been quietly selling well, probably to enthusiasts like ourselves. Since the GW-5000 was released in 2009, maybe this year is the right time for a successor model.


Hmmm.... You don't think the GMW-B5000G-1 IS the successor model to the GW5K? :think: I mean, really all it would need is the resin bezel, and it would be a complete upgrade to the older 5K. ;-)

I can't imagine Casio NOT releasing a resin bezel to fit those GMW models at some point... Personally I'm not a huge fan of ones with a resin strap and metal bezel.

Anyway, we'll see. Yeah, I have no plans to buy that now either. Also true for me - not needed as I have the DLC. ;-)


----------



## Ottovonn

Time4Playnow said:


> Hmmm.... You don't think the GMW-B5000G-1 IS the successor model to the GW5K? :think: I mean, really all it would need is the resin bezel, and it would be a complete upgrade to the older 5K. ;-)
> 
> I can't imagine Casio NOT releasing a resin bezel to fit those GMW models at some point... Personally I'm not a huge fan of ones with a resin strap and metal bezel.
> 
> Anyway, we'll see. Yeah, I have no plans to buy that now either. Also true for me - not needed as I have the DLC. ;-)


It's weird but for me the ideal successor would have a similar dial design to the 5000, the bezel would be resin and the strap would be soft resin. So, virtually the same with upgraded tech haha

I do agree that this new metal square looks closer to the original G-shocks, just like the TFC resembles the DW-5000c. So in a sense it has succeeded the 5000.


----------



## Sir-Guy

Spirit of the Watch said:


> Interesting, my Rangeman (I'm wearing now at work, was made on Jan 09, 2014). Fun little fact I suppose
> 
> Is there a similar list available in regards to Factory codes, upon a zip through Google and Google Images I'm pulling a blank (short of looking up individual Factory codes that is).


There may be, but I don't have it. I can't recall which member here posted these two I put up. Wish I could be more help!


----------



## Spirit of the Watch

Sir-Guy said:


> There may be, but I don't have it. I can't recall which member here posted these two I put up. Wish I could be more help!


Hey, no worries. At the end of the day a factory is a factory.

Appreciate it regardless. :-!


----------



## Mirosuaw




----------



## G-Shockas

After 7 years this thread is not slowing down whatsoever! I am amazed

Check-in one more hopeless one:


----------



## steinercat

So, if I was to have only ONE G-Shock, the *GW 5000 1JF* would be it. Is that right? 

Very much intrigued with this watch.


----------



## Fullers1845

^Precisely. You have received the message of this thread loud and clear. Now, go get one!


----------



## Slm643

If you need a little reinforcement 









Sent from my LG-H871 using Tapatalk


----------



## banderor




----------



## steinercat

Fullers1845 said:


> ^Precisely. You have received the message of this thread loud and clear. Now, go get one!


I'm very, very close. 

Just trying to get an idea on the dimensions and fit for my wrist.

@Fullers. I saw some of your posts on this thread. What wrist size do you have, if you don't mind me asking.

Thanks!


----------



## Palettj

steinercat said:


> So, if I was to have only ONE G-Shock, the *GW 5000 1JF* would be it. Is that right?
> 
> Very much intrigued with this watch.


I just got mine 3 weeks ago and I have not worn one of my mechanical watches since. This watch creates in interesting mindset, it looks like a basic square G-Shock but you the owner know exactly how special it is.


----------



## Palettj

steinercat said:


> So, if I was to have only ONE G-Shock, the *GW 5000 1JF* would be it. Is that right?
> 
> Very much intrigued with this watch.


I just got mine 3 weeks ago after many years of wanting one. I have not worn one of my mechanical watches since. This watch creates in interesting mindset, it looks like a basic square G-Shock but you the owner know exactly how special it is.


----------



## steinercat

I'm going in. 

For those in the US, are you having to pay customs duties when ordering from the Japanese sellers on eBay? Who's a reputable seller to order from? I have a bunch on my Watch List already, just need to choose now.

I can also order from Amazon Prime, but the lower eBay prices + 15% coupon code seems to good to pass up.

Thanks again for everyone's help!


----------



## Palettj

steinercat said:


> I'm going in.
> 
> For those in the US, are you having to pay customs duties when ordering from the Japanese sellers on eBay? Who's a reputable seller to order from? I have a bunch on my Watch List already, just need to choose now.
> 
> I can also order from Amazon Prime, but the lower eBay prices + 15% coupon code seems to good to pass up.
> 
> Thanks again for everyone's help!


I ordered mine from Amazon from Moet Japan. They are highly reviewed and I was very happy, they even threw in a Japanese good luck coin. I did take about 4 weeks. but luckily I did not have to pay any customs. My watch was brand new produced on January 22, 2019.


----------



## Palettj

steinercat said:


> I'm going in.
> 
> For those in the US, are you having to pay customs duties when ordering from the Japanese sellers on eBay? Who's a reputable seller to order from? I have a bunch on my Watch List already, just need to choose now.
> 
> I can also order from Amazon Prime, but the lower eBay prices + 15% coupon code seems to good to pass up.
> 
> Thanks again for everyone's help!


I ordered mine from Amazon from Moet Japan. They are highly reviewed and I was very happy, they even threw in a Japanese good luck coin. I did take about 4 weeks. but luckily I did not have to pay any customs. My watch was brand new produced on January 22, 2019.


----------



## Atomant

Here's mine. I got it for quite a few years before the silly me is able to replace the rubber strap with a composite one from another G-Shock. Fits great and I'm wearing it everyday now!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fullers1845

steinercat said:


> I'm very, very close.
> 
> Just trying to get an idea on the dimensions and fit for my wrist.
> 
> @Fullers. I saw some of your posts on this thread. What wrist size do you have, if you don't mind me asking.
> 
> Thanks!


6.75" (inches)

The GW-5000 will fit your wrist no matter how large or small... It's that good.


----------



## Fullers1845

Fullers1845 said:


> 6.75" (inches)
> 
> The GW-5000 will fit your wrist no matter how large or small... It's that good.


Also, I bought mine used on the forum, but Chino Watch and Seiya Japan have good reputations among members here.


----------



## steinercat

Fullers1845 said:


> Also, I bought mine used on the forum, but Chino Watch and Seiya Japan have good reputations among members here.


Thanks Fullers! Much appreciated!


----------



## HKasdf

My recently arrived (literally minutes ago!) GW-5000. I always wondered if the resin on these were THAT much better than my previous GWM5610... Well, consider me convinced.

This watch is exponentially more comfortable and feels premium. You guys are a bad influence on my wallet.

6" wrist for reference.


----------



## Time4Playnow

I saw this watch available on Amazon U.S. for $270, which I thought was a good price... Until I saw it available on Ebay for $243! :-x If I needed one, I'd be all over that!


----------



## Aquatap

mine is on rotation on my wrist since early 2017 (born on 2 November 2016) and I've never post a pic in this thread... shame on me


----------



## G-Shockas

I guess, no one has counted so far. Those who are interested in the figures, I managed going backwards until August 2018. The count is 63.

il Pirati
philipkarlevans
redcannon5
sportura
bigswifty1
Nipponophile
romseyman
HaymondWong
guccimanilla
TheloniousFox
jimmy cg
mngdew
harald-hans
nkwatchy
willydribble
FerrisAus
jovani
Nokkaelaein
montregs
vierasse
VinnieVegas
Pferdeleder
lukemeetze (x3?)
Sgt_gatr
liwang22
AndrwTNT
bigswifty1
Buellrider
Bozzy
BearDeXPS
Alimamy
BlackTie
Rippa
Hammermountain
FarmeR57
VIA4321
Swissie
William (x3?)
Miklos86
Mulv
G-Shock Absorber
chrisb0510
kevio
schuang
mojorison_75
overdrive5313
venom79
Facelessman
Ottovonn
Mirosuaw
G-Shockas
Slm643
banderor
Palettj
Atomant
HKasdf
Aquatap
Fullers1845
kenls
pepepatryk
GrouchoM
tomchicago
Heypdx

If anyone feels like continuing - you are welcome If not, maybe I will continue one day


----------



## Fullers1845

^You can add me to the list...


----------



## Badger18

I'm torn between a Gw5000 or a new metal square, I live in a part of Australia with no mb6 so I would have to use a app for syncing on the GW 5000 where's the metal square has Bluetooth, plus the buttons are apparently a bit better on the metal square,which way should I go.


----------



## kenls

Badger18 said:


> I'm torn between a Gw5000 or a new metal square, I live in a part of Australia with no mb6 so I would have to use a app for syncing on the GW 5000 where's the metal square has Bluetooth, plus the buttons are apparently a bit better on the metal square,which way should I go.


I'm fortunate to have both, and if I'm honest, whilst I love my metal square I prefer the GW5K. Its a whole lot lighter to wear and consequently less obtrusive.

There are apps that will enable you to sync with the atomic clock getting round the MB6 issues where you are. If you go with a metal square and are an Android phone user, be aware of the issues surrounding Android synching. HERE.


----------



## kevio

Posted this on the WRUW thread but also wanted to share it here. I've since gone back to the resin strap as it's more comfortable and lighter than the combi. That being said, the combi made the weight of the watch feel more balanced.


----------



## pepepatryk

G-Shockas said:


> I guess, no one has counted so far. Those who are interested in the figures, I managed going backwards this year replies - 27.
> 
> BlackTie
> Rippa
> Hammermountain
> FarmeR57
> VIA4321
> Swissie
> William (x3?)
> Miklos86
> Mulv
> G-Shock Absorber
> chrisb0510
> kevio
> schuang
> mojorison_75
> overdrive5313
> venom79
> Rippa
> Facelessman
> Ottovonn
> Mirosuaw
> G-Shockas
> Slm643
> banderor
> Palettj
> Atomant
> HKasdf
> Aquatap
> 
> If anyone feels like continuing - you are welcome If not, maybe I will continue one day


Count me also


----------



## Mirosuaw

Double post


----------



## Mirosuaw

pepepatryk said:


> Count me also


Baby G ;-)

Here is mine.


----------



## Palettj

Badger18 said:


> I'm torn between a Gw5000 or a new metal square, I live in a part of Australia with no mb6 so I would have to use a app for syncing on the GW 5000 where's the metal square has Bluetooth, plus the buttons are apparently a bit better on the metal square,which way should I go.


I shopped both the metal square and the GW5K, I think it all depends on what you are looking for. All of my mechanical watches have metal bracelets, I was looking for something more comfortable. The GW5K in my opionon is a more special watch because no one really knows what it is.


----------



## Dxnnis

Palettj said:


> I shopped both the metal square and the GW5K, I think it all depends on what you are looking for. All of my mechanical watches have metal bracelets, I was looking for something more comfortable. The GW5K in my opionon is a more special watch because no one really knows what it is.


To be honest I would pick the GW5000 because to be honest how hard is it to set the seconds once in a while?


----------



## tomchicago

Such an A+ design all around.


----------



## GrouchoM

+1









If there are any typos in this post, I blame Tapatalk!


----------



## tomchicago

I have both. GMW-B5000D-1 is out for repair and I gotta tell you I don't think I miss it that much.



Badger18 said:


> I'm torn between a Gw5000 or a new metal square, I live in a part of Australia with no mb6 so I would have to use a app for syncing on the GW 5000 where's the metal square has Bluetooth, plus the buttons are apparently a bit better on the metal square,which way should I go.


----------



## Time4Playnow

Badger18 said:


> I'm torn between a Gw5000 or a new metal square, I live in a part of Australia with no mb6 so I would have to use a app for syncing on the GW 5000 where's the metal square has Bluetooth, plus the buttons are apparently a bit better on the metal square,which way should I go.


Well, you are in a GW-5000 THREAD, so what do you expect to hear?? :-d

My two cents: the metal squares (w/metal bracelet) are MUCH heavier, but you can get used to the weight. They are also more 'dressy' or a bit upscale. Me personally, at least, I would not wear a full metal square if I had hard physical work to do. I'd wear the GW-5000 without thinking twice about it. The GW-5000 is somewhat more comfortable I think, due to its much lighter weight and resin strap. And the metal squares seem to sync better using BT on iPhones than Android phones for whatever reason. I will say that I really appreciate the larger buttons on the metal squares, AND the STN displays.

If you don't want a FULL metal square, but like the new module and buttons, etc., you might consider one of the new models coming out, that just have the metal bezels, but resin straps. GMW-B5000G and one other one.

I personally love the new metal squares, I think they are beautiful and the module is fantastic. The larger buttons and STN displays are really nice upgrades. That said, I still like my GW-5000 a lot, and wear it frequently. (and would not hesitate to wear it doing ANY type of work or activity that might involve impact to the watch)


----------



## banderor




----------



## Heypdx




----------



## sirgilbert357

gaijin said:


> After a little switching around:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's the composite bracelet on a GWM5600:


Just started browsing this thread and found this pic. I wish Casio would make this color combo as a GW 5000 variant. Geez...its _perfect._


----------



## G-Shockas

tomchicago said:


> I have both. GMW-B5000D-1 is out for repair and I gotta tell you I don't think I miss it that much.


I'd like to wear both of them at once - GW5000 on the dominant hand and b5000d on non dominant Should I try? :-d


----------



## Palettj

This thread is one of the best benefits of owning the GW5K!


----------



## sirgilbert357

G-Shockas said:


> I'd like to wear both of them at once - GW5000 on the dominant hand and b5000d on non dominant Should I try? :-d


Do it. Pics or it didn't happen...


----------



## banderor




----------



## Aquatap

yesterday pic...


----------



## sirgilbert357

gaijin said:


> After a little switching around:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's the composite bracelet on a GWM5600:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Works great!
> 
> I bought my bracelets from Tiktox, but they are apparently out of stock now. :-(
> 
> HTH


So, I'm seriously thinking about buying this 25th anniversary model just to do this "mod" (I don't really consider switching resins much of a mod, but not sure what else to call it). Can anyone tell me which resin is pictured here? I like how the "Protection" and "G-Shock" aren't filled with bright white paint. Or will any 5600 series resin and band fit this watch basically?


----------



## steinercat

Finally got it today. $220 shipped to the US from Japan, no duties. 

Fully charged now.


----------



## Fullers1845

^That’s a great price for a GW5K. Enjoy it!


----------



## Palettj

steinercat said:


> Finally got it today. $220 shipped to the US from Japan, no duties.
> 
> Fully charged now.


What was your production date? Its on the back, mine is 201E022I=Jan 22, 2019


----------



## cuthbert

Already posted somewhere else, but you can appreciate the 5000 with a sibling and the rubber aging after two years.


----------



## steinercat

Palettj said:


> What was your production date? Its on the back, mine is 201E022I=Jan 22, 2019


I think mine is 2018 - 201E310*H*


----------



## banderor

steinercat said:


> Finally got it today. $220 shipped to the US from Japan, no duties.
> 
> Fully charged now.


$220 brand new? That's remarkable! Casio is giving them away ;-)


----------



## steinercat

banderor said:


> $220 brand new? That's remarkable! Casio is giving them away ;-)


It was the last piece from the shop so they probably discounted and then I used a 10% eBay coupon code. Came down to that.

But you can get on Prime for $270 with 2-day shipping, so really not too far off.


----------



## banderor

steinercat said:


> It was the last piece from the shop so they probably discounted and then I used a 10% eBay coupon code. Came down to that.
> 
> But you can get on Prime for $270 with 2-day shipping, so really not too far off.


I saw them for $245 shipped on Amazon last week.


----------



## Palettj

banderor said:


> I saw them for $245 shipped on Amazon last week.
> 
> View attachment 14044823


That is a great deal, I bought mine from that same vendor Moet Japan. I do not follow the FX markets but the dollar must be getting stronger against the yen. I paid close to $280 in January.


----------



## G-Shockas

I managed to count 84 GW5000 owners for the last year from now until 10 April 2018 post #1251:

tcyeric
Galaga
Emsflyer84
Hosea
maxpowerful
mtb2104
Byron2701
Seikogi
taamax
SamWrx
watchw
whaiyun
Deepsea_dweller
supadupaninja
imaCoolRobot
sportura
il Pirati
philipkarlevans
redcannon5
sportura
bigswifty1
Nipponophile
romseyman
HaymondWong
guccimanilla
TheloniousFox
jimmy cg
mngdew
harald-hans
nkwatchy
willydribble
FerrisAus
jovani
Nokkaelaein
montregs
vierasse
VinnieVegas
Pferdeleder
lukemeetze (x3?)
Sgt_gatr
liwang22
AndrwTNT
bigswifty1
Buellrider
Bozzy
BearDeXPS
Alimamy
BlackTie
Rippa
Hammermountain
FarmeR57
VIA4321
Swissie
William (x3?)
Miklos86
Mulv
G-Shock Absorber
chrisb0510
kevio
schuang
mojorison_75
overdrive5313
venom79
Facelessman
Ottovonn
Mirosuaw
G-Shockas
Slm643
banderor
Palettj
Atomant
HKasdf
Aquatap
Fullers1845
kenls
pepepatryk
GrouchoM
tomchicago
Time4Playnow
Heypdx
Aquatap
steinercat
Cuthbert
JLeephoto


----------



## JLeephoto

Just got mine from a fellow WUS. A little smaller than I'm used to but very comfortable and obviously well made. I searched for wrist shots before buying so here are a few more on my on my 7.25" wrist. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## G-Shockas

Interestingly enough, this threat was started 7 years ago and the last year accounts for 1/3 posts. In addition, there is a gap in the posts from April until June finished by banderor’s post on the new kid in town (GMW).

Did this kid spark even higher popularity of GW5000? At least the first G-Shock for me was GMW and the second/last is GW5000. I also notice some familiar names from this thread in Ottowon's GMW count.


----------



## G-Shockas

sirgilbert357 said:


> Do it. Pics or it didn't happen...


Actually, I did it once the following week while going to the work sorry, could not find out how to make photo of both wrists by my own;-)


----------



## Dxnnis

G-Shockas said:


> I managed to count 84 GW5000 owners for the last year from now until 10 April 2018 post #1251:
> 
> tcyeric
> Galaga
> Emsflyer84
> Hosea
> maxpowerful
> mtb2104
> Byron2701
> Seikogi
> taamax
> SamWrx
> watchw
> whaiyun
> Deepsea_dweller
> supadupaninja
> imaCoolRobot
> sportura
> il Pirati
> philipkarlevans
> redcannon5
> sportura
> bigswifty1
> Nipponophile
> romseyman
> HaymondWong
> guccimanilla
> TheloniousFox
> jimmy cg
> mngdew
> harald-hans
> nkwatchy
> willydribble
> FerrisAus
> jovani
> Nokkaelaein
> montregs
> vierasse
> VinnieVegas
> Pferdeleder
> lukemeetze (x3?)
> Sgt_gatr
> liwang22
> AndrwTNT
> bigswifty1
> Buellrider
> Bozzy
> BearDeXPS
> Alimamy
> BlackTie
> Rippa
> Hammermountain
> FarmeR57
> VIA4321
> Swissie
> William (x3?)
> Miklos86
> Mulv
> G-Shock Absorber
> chrisb0510
> kevio
> schuang
> mojorison_75
> overdrive5313
> venom79
> Facelessman
> Ottovonn
> Mirosuaw
> G-Shockas
> Slm643
> banderor
> Palettj
> Atomant
> HKasdf
> Aquatap
> Fullers1845
> kenls
> pepepatryk
> GrouchoM
> tomchicago
> Time4Playnow
> Heypdx
> Aquatap
> steinercat
> Cuthbert
> JLeephoto


Man you must have been bored to count this lol


----------



## kevio

Wore my GW5000 for a week during our trip during my kids' spring break. It does everything that I need a watch to do and can withstand anything that is thrown at it. Makes me think that I only need this and maybe another watch to meet my needs.


----------



## G-Shockas

This was the GW5000 count, it could not be boring;-) but I accept your comment as appreciation



Dxnnis said:


> G-Shockas said:
> 
> 
> 
> I managed to count 84 GW5000 owners for the last year from now until 10 April 2018 post #1251:
> 
> tcyeric
> Galaga
> Emsflyer84
> Hosea
> maxpowerful
> mtb2104
> Byron2701
> Seikogi
> taamax
> SamWrx
> watchw
> whaiyun
> Deepsea_dweller
> supadupaninja
> imaCoolRobot
> sportura
> il Pirati
> philipkarlevans
> redcannon5
> sportura
> bigswifty1
> Nipponophile
> romseyman
> HaymondWong
> guccimanilla
> TheloniousFox
> jimmy cg
> mngdew
> harald-hans
> nkwatchy
> willydribble
> FerrisAus
> jovani
> Nokkaelaein
> montregs
> vierasse
> VinnieVegas
> Pferdeleder
> lukemeetze (x3?)
> Sgt_gatr
> liwang22
> AndrwTNT
> bigswifty1
> Buellrider
> Bozzy
> BearDeXPS
> Alimamy
> BlackTie
> Rippa
> Hammermountain
> FarmeR57
> VIA4321
> Swissie
> William (x3?)
> Miklos86
> Mulv
> G-Shock Absorber
> chrisb0510
> kevio
> schuang
> mojorison_75
> overdrive5313
> venom79
> Facelessman
> Ottovonn
> Mirosuaw
> G-Shockas
> Slm643
> banderor
> Palettj
> Atomant
> HKasdf
> Aquatap
> Fullers1845
> kenls
> pepepatryk
> GrouchoM
> tomchicago
> Time4Playnow
> Heypdx
> Aquatap
> steinercat
> Cuthbert
> JLeephoto
> 
> 
> 
> Man you must have been bored to count this lol
Click to expand...


----------



## Dxnnis

Sorry @G-Shockas if it sounded patronising it wasn't meant to just thought it must have took a while


----------



## Ottovonn

kevio said:


> Wore my GW5000 for a week during our trip during my kids' spring break. It does everything that I need a watch to do and can withstand anything that is thrown at it. *Makes me think that I only need this and maybe another watch to meet my needs.*


I get that feeling every now and then. I'll wear only the 5000 for several days and not miss many of my watches.

For years, I wore t-shirts and short sleeves to work. Recently, due to a job change, I have had to wear dress shirts most days, but the 5000 can slip under the cuff and look good with a tie. It's tough enough for adventures and subtle enough for the office. This watch is, at least for me, the closest I'll likely get to a one-and-done watch.

(Also, I love your hydro-modded GW-5000! The digits appear so crisp.)


----------



## kevio

Ottovonn said:


> I get that feeling every now and then. I'll wear only the 5000 for several days and not miss many of my watches.
> 
> For years, I wore t-shirts and short sleeves to work. Recently, due to a job change, I have had to wear dress shirts most days, but the 5000 can slip under the cuff and look good with a tie. It's tough enough for adventures and subtle enough for the office. This watch is, at least for me, the closest I'll likely get to a one-and-done watch.
> 
> (Also, I love your hydro-modded GW-5000! The digits appear so crisp.)


Thanks Ottovonn, the hydro mod made this watch so much better. Wish I had done this sooner.


----------



## Fullers1845

kevio said:


> Thanks Ottovonn, the hydro mod made this watch so much better. Wish I had done this sooner.


Wait! You hydro modded your GW5K? I have been waiting for someone to do this for years...

Did you make a how-to thread?

What kind of oil did you use?


----------



## kevio

Fullers1845 said:


> Wait! You hydro modded your GW5K? I have been waiting for someone to do this for years...
> 
> Did you make a how-to thread?
> 
> What kind of oil did you use?


Yes, it is indeed hydro modded but I'm not the first person to do it, I was inspired by Tommy.Arashikage. Here's his how to thread for hydro modding.


----------



## sickondivers

G-Shock #Milspec #Zulu


----------



## steinercat

kevio said:


> Yes, it is indeed hydro modded but I'm not the first person to do it, I was inspired by Tommy.Arashikage. Here's his how to thread for hydro modding.


So tempted to do this, as the result is quite impressive. Curious how the mod holds up long-term.


----------



## BlackTie

More than 2 years since I own this watch and I still believe that this was my wisest ever purchase. Absolutely loving it! Nothing beats the mighty GW-5000!
A forever and ever fan.










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## fenian

Brand new owner here. I've had the itch for over a year now-finally scratched. Initially my thoughts were that it is smaller than I had anticipated, but somewhere I read a watch owner's opinion of a 39mm Planet Ocean. He more/less stated that it was easier to wear, day-to-day, and somehow felt more "special" because of the "smaller canvas to work with" in order to work in all of the fine details. I own larger G-shocks, but this is the exact sentiment the I would share regarding this watch. It really is perfect, in a very understated way. The Stealth Square.

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## fenian

Oops! Double-post.


----------



## Fullers1845

kevio said:


> Yes, it is indeed hydro modded but I'm not the first person to do it, I was inspired by Tommy.Arashikage. Here's his how to thread for hydro modding.


I am in awe. Does the auto EL still work after the hydro mod?


----------



## kevio

Fullers1845 said:


> I am in awe. Does the auto EL still work after the hydro mod?


I normally don't use auto EL so it doesn't matter for me. I gave it a try however and the auto EL only works intermittently. My guess is that because I used higher viscosity 100cst oil, it doesn't allow the sensor to work as efficiently.


----------



## Fullers1845

kevio said:


> I normally don't use auto EL so it doesn't matter for me. I gave it a try however and the auto EL only works intermittently. My guess is that because I used higher viscosity 100cst oil, it doesn't allow the sensor to work as efficiently.


That's what I've heard from others too. The oil slows down the little ball from moving.


----------



## Palettj

fenian said:


> Brand new owner here. I've had the itch for over a year now-finally scratched. Initially my thoughts were that it is smaller than I had anticipated, but somewhere I read a watch owner's opinion of a 39mm Planet Ocean. He more/less stated that it was easier to wear, day-to-day, and somehow felt more "special" because of the "smaller canvas to work with" in order to work in all of the fine details. I own larger G-shocks, but this is the exact sentiment the I would share regarding this watch. It really is perfect, in a very understated way. The Stealth Square.
> View attachment 14077649


Its called a GW5000, look at your footer, yours says DW.


----------



## Palettj

fenian said:


> Brand new owner here. I've had the itch for over a year now-finally scratched. Initially my thoughts were that it is smaller than I had anticipated, but somewhere I read a watch owner's opinion of a 39mm Planet Ocean. He more/less stated that it was easier to wear, day-to-day, and somehow felt more "special" because of the "smaller canvas to work with" in order to work in all of the fine details. I own larger G-shocks, but this is the exact sentiment the I would share regarding this watch. It really is perfect, in a very understated way. The Stealth Square.
> View attachment 14077649


Its called a GW5000, look at your footer, yours says DW.


----------



## HKasdf

Since I got mine used, I thought it might be a good idea to give it a good clean. When I took the original bezel off, it looked pretty dirty.










I am building a DW5030 and bought two bezels for that, so I threw the spare on the GW-5000. I love that the new bezel is tight (the original was very loose). I kept the original band so there's a bit of a contrast between the new matte and the old shiny parts. It feels like it's truly my watch.


----------



## Gorg Karlo

My first post here. I like the simplicity and timeless look of the GW-5000. However, like the others who have posted before, I hate the button action... and the fact that the DLC buttons and clasp can only be had on the GW-5000B (and by the time I was in the market for one, the B version was close to impossible to own). Never really liked negative screens, so I went ahead and purchased the standard GW-5000. Modded mine immediately when I got it. DLC on the buttons and clasp. My daily wear... never taken of my arm unless it's absolutely necessary. My other G's collecting dust now 🙂


----------



## Lurius

Been wearing this watch almost nonstop since I bought it in January. Here I am waiting for the ferry, it's so mindboggingly comfortable it's ridiculous.


----------



## Lurius

Rippa said:


> View attachment 13587049


Wow, this looks amazing. How old is this watch? Can't wait until mine gets this worn. Looks even better than new, bring on the wabi-sabi!


----------



## Palettj

Lurius said:


> Been wearing this watch almost nonstop since I bought it in January. Here I am waiting for the ferry, it's so mindboggingly comfortable it's ridiculous.
> View attachment 14096093


I have been wearing mine non stop since February, I have not touched any of my mechanical watches since.


----------



## Lurius

Palettj said:


> I have been wearing mine non stop since February, I have not touched any of my mechanical watches since.


Yes, this sounds about right. I've been beginning to wonder if this is the cure for mechanical watches.


----------



## Rippa

Lurius said:


> Wow, this looks amazing. How old is this watch? Can't wait until mine gets this worn. Looks even better than new, bring on the wabi-sabi!


It's nearly 7 years old, I got it in 2012


----------



## Ottovonn

Lurius said:


> Yes, this sounds about right. *I've been beginning to wonder if this is the cure for mechanical watches.*


I think it depends on the WIS and what he or she values in watches. I've always valued watches with lasting designs. I prefer subtle, yet bold watches, watches that tend to lean toward the minimalist side -- fewer colors, an emphasis on symmetry and balance. Lastly, and this is part of the watch snob in me, I love knowing that the watch is rare and somewhat difficult to obtain.

As a WIS who has owned a few mechanical watches that have developed problems from regular wear (lower power reserve, losing time, and screw down crown issues), I now prefer grab-and-go watches. The 5000's lineage can be traced back to the earlier screw backs of the 80s and early 90s, it has a simple monochrome aesthetic, the graphics/labels placed symmetrically. As for its durability, during the 6 years I've owned mine, I have traveled to the Philippines with it, worn it to the gym perhaps hundreds of times, dropped it dozens of times, worn it to work and wore it to a job interview somewhat recently. I strap the watch on and go, satisfied that it's ready to roll especially if it has been synced. Over the course of 6 years, I have let go of almost all of my mechanical watches. I now only have a few retired pieces and my first mechanical watch in my possession. The last mechanical that I let go was a much beloved Tudor Pelagos. I loved that watch, but I realized I wasn't bothering to set it up, choosing my GW-5000 often instead. I may add a mech in the future -- thinking about an Explorer! -- but the 5000 and G-Shocks have mostly turned me into a quartz guy :think: If 2019 me met my 2011 watch collector self, we'd likely fight :-d



Rippa said:


> It's nearly 7 years old, I got it in 2012
> View attachment 14098233


Wow! Happy birthday to your GW-5000! I love the wabi on your 5000.

For those who care about maintaining their 5000's appearance, it's also so easy to refresh the watch. Swap out the resin and it looks virtually new again.


----------



## Lurius

Ottovonn said:


> I think it depends on the WIS and what he or she values in watches. I've always valued watches with lasting designs. I prefer subtle, yet bold watches, watches that tend to lean toward the minimalist side -- fewer colors, an emphasis on symmetry and balance. Lastly, and this is part of the watch snob in me, I love knowing that the watch is rare and somewhat difficult to obtain.
> 
> As a WIS who has owned a few mechanical watches that have developed problems from regular wear (lower power reserve, losing time, and screw down crown issues), I now prefer grab-and-go watches. The 5000's lineage can be traced back to the earlier screw backs of the 80s and early 90s, it has a simple monochrome aesthetic, the graphics/labels placed symmetrically. As for its durability, during the 6 years I've owned mine, I have traveled to the Philippines with it, worn it to the gym perhaps hundreds of times, dropped it dozens of times, worn it to work and wore it to a job interview somewhat recently. I strap the watch on and go, satisfied that it's ready to roll especially if it has been synced. Over the course of 6 years, I have let go of almost all of my mechanical watches. I now only have a few retired pieces and my first mechanical watch in my possession. The last mechanical that I let go was a much beloved Tudor Pelagos. I loved that watch, but I realized I wasn't bothering to set it up, choosing my GW-5000 often instead. I may add a mech in the future -- thinking about an Explorer! -- but the 5000 and G-Shocks have mostly turned me into a quartz guy :think: If 2019 me met my 2011 watch collector self, we'd likely fight :-d


I totally agree with you, mechanical watches are way to fragile for me and my lifestyle. Wearing a carefree G-shock makes way more sense than bothering with fragile and inaccurate mechanical watches. The design of the GW-5000 truly is a timeless classic, been wearing G-shocks on and off since I was a kid in the early 90's, but I didn't get truly hooked on them before I got this GW-5000 early this year. Funny thing is that I still have 3 of my G's from the 90's still to this day; my first ever G was a DW-5600 and later in the late 90's I got a DW-6600 and a MRG-110. However they're not as good as my 5000. I'll probably start selling off my mechanicals in the near future.


----------



## Galaga

It’s a modern day classic and as far as I’m concerned the greatest G Shock ever made.


----------



## Sassi

New owner here. Just got mine today. Made on January 22, 2019.


----------



## Palettj

Same exact production date as mine!!!



Sassi said:


> New owner here. Just got mine today. Made on January 22, 2019.
> 
> View attachment 14115327
> 
> 
> View attachment 14115331


----------



## Palettj

Same exact production date as mine!!!



Sassi said:


> New owner here. Just got mine today. Made on January 22, 2019.
> 
> View attachment 14115327
> 
> 
> View attachment 14115331


----------



## philipkarlevans

7-29-2014, 
$318, amazon(World Z King), 
201D155D.
never off my right wrist.
a great watch.

Oldies:
Accutron deep sea, ~1967
Rolex Explorer I, 6-12-1965


----------



## shal1234

I wanted to get this watch but I was afraid with my 6.5" wrists the strap would be too long and hang out way past the strap keeper. I hate when that happens. 
Does anyone have small wrists that can post a pic of how far the strap sticks out?


----------



## Fullers1845

Mine are 6.75". On the 7th hole, the keeper covers the end just right.

You can barely see it in this pic of my GW-B5600 (all squares fit me about the same).










You can also get a combi bracelet with plenty of micro-adjustments.


----------



## philipkarlevans

shal1234 said:


> I wanted to get this watch but I was afraid with my 6.5" wrists the strap would be too long and hang out way past the strap keeper. I hate when that happens.
> Does anyone have small wrists that can post a pic of how far the strap sticks out?


my wrists are ~ 7.25", i cut my strap about 3 holes shorter so it will not overhang very much, still have 12 holes left.
unused razor blade, long cut across, 2 very small diagonal cuts, smooth with emory board./


----------



## philipkarlevans

/


----------



## Aquatap

The best


----------



## White95

My 5K arrived Friday and has been on my wrist since. Its very comfortable. I did order a bracelet from the GW-B5600BC-1 though. Excited to try it out.


----------



## White95

Negligent discharge :roll:


----------



## kevio

shal1234 said:


> I wanted to get this watch but I was afraid with my 6.5" wrists the strap would be too long and hang out way past the strap keeper. I hate when that happens.
> Does anyone have small wrists that can post a pic of how far the strap sticks out?


I have 6.5" wrists and I usually wear the watch on the 7th hole or right in the middle of the strap. The strap doesn't extend too much as it's still kept in place by the keeper.


----------



## Facelessman

6.25" wrist 6th hole




Hope this helps


----------



## William

shal1234 said:


> I wanted to get this watch but I was afraid with my 6.5" wrists the strap would be too long and hang out way past the strap keeper. I hate when that happens.
> Does anyone have small wrists that can post a pic of how far the strap sticks out?


I also have a 6.5" wrist and it fits fine (6th hole as mentioned). You know the "keeper" slides so you can move it to cover most of the tail.
Had a Combi bracelet and loved the look but it comes kind of straight off the watch head which creates overhang on a smaller wrist.
Sold it.


----------



## Dxnnis

Facelessman said:


> 6.25" wrist 6th hole
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hope this helps


Nice to see I'm not the only one who likes a slightly loose fitting watch @Facelessman


----------



## HKasdf

shal1234 said:


> I wanted to get this watch but I was afraid with my 6.5" wrists the strap would be too long and hang out way past the strap keeper. I hate when that happens.
> Does anyone have small wrists that can post a pic of how far the strap sticks out?


6" wrist and using the 5th hole for the band for reference. You will be absolutely fine. This is one of the best watches I've had (especially since I'm mainly into affordable divers).


----------



## Aquatap

this thread needs more pics


----------



## AndrwTNT

This may have been asked before, but is there anything that can be done to either extend and/or adjust the springs on the gw5000 buttons?

It is my most worn and favorite but my large fingers have a tough time navigating through settings and adjusting alarms because of the stiffness and shallowness of the buttons. I can only use my fingernails.

Any suggestions or possibilities?

Thanks!


----------



## Gorg Karlo

AndrwTNT said:


> This may have been asked before, but is there anything that can be done to either extend and/or adjust the springs on the gw5000 buttons?
> 
> It is my most worn and favorite but my large fingers have a tough time navigating through settings and adjusting alarms because of the stiffness and shallowness of the buttons. I can only use my fingernails.
> 
> Any suggestions or possibilities?
> 
> Thanks!


Unfortunately, none off the shelf... unless you are into creating miniature crafts using a Sherline lathe or something to make a customized actuator of similar internal proportions but extending the external part a bit to serve your purpose. And then you'll have the problem of putting the customized O-ring seals on it. Some master watch guys maybe able to do it, but I think it's not worth the trouble. The buttons are well hidden for a reason because the thin shaft of the actuator will bend quite easily if it receives impact. Exposing it beyond the protection of the resin bezel will most likely ruin it.

I have the 2D and 3D drawing of the actuator ready for manufacturing interpretation, if you are interested.


----------



## AndrwTNT

Gorg Karlo said:


> Unfortunately, none off the shelf... unless you are into creating miniature crafts using a Sherline lathe or something to make a customized actuator of similar internal proportions but extending the external part a bit to serve your purpose. And then you'll have the problem of putting the customized O-ring seals on it. Some master watch guys maybe able to do it, but I think it's not worth the trouble. The buttons are well hidden for a reason because the thin shaft of the actuator will bend quite easily if it receives impact. Exposing it beyond the protection of the resin bezel will most likely ruin it.
> 
> I have the 2D and 3D drawing of the actuator ready for manufacturing interpretation, if you are interested.


Thank you for the extensive insight.

I suppose I will just have to let my fingernails grow out. It isn't intolerable, just figured it wouldn't hurt to see if there were any quick fixes.

Appreciate the response!


----------



## Ottovonn

AndrwTNT said:


> Thank you for the extensive insight.
> 
> I suppose I will just have to let my fingernails grow out. It isn't intolerable, just figured it wouldn't hurt to see if there were any quick fixes.
> 
> Appreciate the response!


After six years of owning the GW-5000, I've gotten used to operating its buttons with the edge of my fingernails. It's not ideal, but I don't even think about it anymore.


----------



## zack20cb

maybe throw some of these guys on the buttons?

View attachment 14165227


XD


----------



## Fullers1845

Ottovonn said:


> After six years of owning the GW-5000, I've gotten used to operating its buttons with the edge of my fingernails. It's not ideal, but I don't even think about it anymore.


I'd like to meet the person who *doesn't* have to use fingernails to operate the buttons on the GW5K (or any other standard-sized square for that matter).


----------



## Palettj

Fullers1845 said:


> I'd like to meet the person who *doesn't* have to use fingernails to operate the buttons on the GW5K (or any other standard-sized square for that matter).


I have never given it a thought, I didnt know it a was an issue in the GW5K community. Seems trivial.


----------



## AndrwTNT

Ottovonn said:


> After six years of owning the GW-5000, I've gotten used to operating its buttons with the edge of my fingernails. It's not ideal, but I don't even think about it anymore.





Fullers1845 said:


> I'd like to meet the person who *doesn't* have to use fingernails to operate the buttons on the GW5K (or any other standard-sized square for that matter).





Palettj said:


> I have never given it a thought, I didnt know it a was an issue in the GW5K community. Seems trivial.


Perhaps it's only a slight issue for people like me who have a very skewed finger/fingernail ratio.

I suppose I'll have to kick my nail destroying habits to fully enjoy my 5K. I'll be killing 2 birds with 1 stone lol.


----------



## Slm643

Here's mine, after the strap change to the combi bracelet. I don't even use the buttons.... No need to... I don't even use the alarms or timers.. I love this thing and because of that I got this too!





















Sent from my K92 using Tapatalk


----------



## White95

Loving the newer combi.


----------



## Slm643

White95 said:


> Loving the newer combi.


Nice! Do you have both versions, how was the installation compared to the old one?

Sent from my K92 using Tapatalk


----------



## White95

Thank you. Installation wasnt bad on either of them


----------



## Rippa

A quick clean, I use silicone grease on the bezel screws so they never bind up


----------



## Fullers1845

White95 said:


> Loving the newer combi.


Nice. Got a part number for Tiktox or PacParts?


----------



## White95

Fullers1845 said:


> Nice. Got a part number for Tiktox or PacParts?


https://www.tiktox.com/gw-b5600bc-1-bracelet.html


----------



## Mike Rivera

Okay, I'm in ...


----------



## Facelessman

My choice for field work today


----------



## pepepatryk




----------



## Rippa

Here is my gshock manufactured 173 day of 2012 (21 June), so it's 7 today


----------



## Slm643

Rippa said:


> Here is my gshock manufactured 173 day of 2012 (21 June), so it's 7 today
> View attachment 14248857
> 
> View attachment 14248859


Great watch, what, may I as did you do to the case and strap? I like that satin shiny look!

Sent from my K92 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rippa

Slm643 said:


> Great watch, what, may I as did you do to the case and strap? I like that satin shiny look!
> 
> Sent from my K92 using Tapatalk


I haven't done anything just normal wear and tear.


----------



## AndrwTNT

Day late checking in..









*Image attachments not working?*


----------



## BearDeXPS

The lack in durability of the OE mate finish is the single thing I hate about this watch. 

It's soft in every sense of the name and a complete oxymoron to the Gshock pedigree.


----------



## Dan GSR

Spare bezels are cheap


----------



## BearDeXPS

that's why I have 3


----------



## jhe888

Is the strap long enough to go around my gorilla 8.25"/21CM wrist without being on the last hole? Thanks.


----------



## Cool Mike

I'm interested in the GW-5000, but it seems its available only in ebay and the such, as this isn't a regular production version...


----------



## AndrwTNT

Cool Mike said:


> I'm interested in the GW-5000, but it seems its available only in ebay and the such, as this isn't a regular production version...


I would recommend SeiyaJapan personally.


----------



## Cool Mike

AndrwTNT said:


> I would recommend SeiyaJapan personally.


Thank you.

Let's see if they ship to Europe, and the prices also.


----------



## bmdaia

This



BlackTie said:


> ..this was my wisest ever purchase..Nothing beats the mighty GW-5000!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## dglsjhan

Cool Mike said:


> I'm interested in the GW-5000, but it seems its available only in ebay and the such, as this isn't a regular production version...


Amazon had a pretty good price on this one about a week or so ago.


----------



## pepepatryk

90s look


----------



## Fullers1845

^Jellyman FTW!


----------



## philipkarlevans

who has this style of watch band ?


----------



## bmdaia

Finally gave up scouring obscure Japanese forums and Yahoo Japan and had LukeMeetze install the NOS GW-5000B-1jf black buttons, screws, negative 3159 module, and DLC caseback into a stock 5000. The result is at least authentic, if not "collectible". Like the Watchco Seadwellers I suppose: new but old at the same time. Sure beats the $1,200+ beat up dogs that pop up from Tokyo sellers once a blue moon. Luke was a dream to work with great communicator and instant shipping. AAA+++ highly recommend buy sell or trade. Thanks a million (yen) Luke!










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## oz2124

My 4.5yrs old gw5k with fav ms strap 









Sent from my SM-A530F using Tapatalk


----------



## Tetsu Tekubi

BearDeXPS said:


> The lack in durability of the OE mate finish is the single thing I hate about this watch.
> 
> It's soft in every sense of the name and a complete oxymoron to the Gshock pedigree.


durability? its soft, shock resistant resin and its the same for all matte finish models not just this one. even that nice finish on a mouse or keyboard goes shiny after awhile and theyre made of hard plastic!

just because its a G doesnt mean a consumable part will last forever. batteries will die, bands will break, resin will go shiny, as long as the watch keeps ticking with abuse within reason, casio has done their job


----------



## guccimanilla

Fullers1845 said:


> Ottovonn said:
> 
> 
> 
> After six years of owning the GW-5000, I've gotten used to operating its buttons with the edge of my fingernails. It's not ideal, but I don't even think about it anymore.
> 
> 
> 
> I'd like to meet the person who *doesn't* have to use fingernails to operate the buttons on the GW5K (or any other standard-sized square for that matter).
Click to expand...

I'm here. I use the sides of my fingers.


----------



## Cool Mike

... well that's it my good people, I guess that my GW-5000-1JF buy will have to wait for now.

After searching for several places through the web it seems the watch ends up being too expensive to acquire.
From one of the sites: watch + shipment + import fees deposit (as I live in Portugal) - it will be € *376* ~ $ *420*.

If anyone knows where I can get it a little less heavy on the wallet, I would be greatly appreciated as i really like the watch (and the MANY reviews I've read here also increased my desire for this machine).
But until then, I guess this buy will stay on hold...

Thank you.


----------



## Galaga

Cool Mike said:


> ... well that's it my good people, I guess that my GW-5000-1JF buy will have to wait for now.
> 
> After searching for several places through the web it seems the watch ends up being too expensive to acquire.
> From one of the sites: watch + shipment + import fees deposit (as I live in Portugal) - it will be € *376* ~ $ *420*.
> 
> If anyone knows where I can get it a little less heavy on the wallet, I would be greatly appreciated as i really like the watch (and the MANY reviews I've read here also increased my desire for this machine).
> But until then, I guess this buy will stay on hold...
> 
> Thank you.


https://www.ebay.com.au/itm/CASIO-G...m3f9d0e71a0:g:-C4AAOSww3tY7I0p&frcectupt=true

I bought from these guys. Highly recommended:

https://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Casio-G...977284?hash=item1ec5e28b84:g:WfgAAOSwRUhY~Wvg


----------



## Cool Mike

Galaga said:


> https://www.ebay.com.au/itm/CASIO-G...m3f9d0e71a0:g:-C4AAOSww3tY7I0p&frcectupt=true
> 
> I bought from these guys. Highly recommended:
> 
> https://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Casio-G...977284?hash=item1ec5e28b84:g:WfgAAOSwRUhY~Wvg


Thank you Galaga.

The 1st link, they dont' ship to Portugal.

The 2nd link, they don't previously state what are the import / taxes fees to my country (and so it would get stuck at my country's customs).
(I believe that service option is what ebay calls "Global Shipping Program".)


----------



## Fullers1845

guccimanilla said:


> I'm here. I use the sides of my fingers.


----------



## Cool Mike

Still interested in case anyone knows where to find the GW-5000-1JF at more nicer prices.

Thank you.


----------



## Alexanderchu

I'm based in HK and I joined the club today!! Thoroughly pleased with the watch and I love its ability to fly under the radar yet know its something special and also tough as nails. Glad I listened to the advice of people on this site and opted for this instead of a 5610.


----------



## Alexanderchu

Also, my watch was made April 9th, 2019! In case people are following this stuff.


----------



## Ctaranti

All the posts on the 5000 are getting to me. Originally thought I'd like a 5610, but now...


----------



## perfectlykevin

I posted these in a separate thread about bezel spread, but figured I'd post here. My 5k from 10 yrs ago, and the new one. The old one will get a bracelet, and bull bars, or maybe just one


----------



## HertsCorn

Hi. 
New here. 
This is my GW-5000-1JF I've had a couple of years. I decided to partially mod it with the bezel, screws and strap from a GW-5000B. 
I'm not brave enough to go the whole mod and install the dlc buttons, yet I think it still looks great. 
To others it looks just like a normal G-Shock yet I, and those in the know differently.









Sent from my moto g(6) play using Tapatalk


----------



## kenls

HertsCorn said:


> Hi.
> New here.
> This is my GW-5000-1JF I've had a couple of years. I decided to partially mod it with the bezel, screws and strap from a GW-5000B.
> I'm not brave enough to go the whole mod and install the dlc buttons, yet I think it still looks great.
> To others it looks just like a normal G-Shock yet I, and those in the know differently.
> 
> Sent from my moto g(6) play using Tapatalk


Welcome to f17. Nice, a GW5K and modded to boot, a great way to introduce yourself. |>


----------



## Alexanderchu

Ctaranti said:


> All the posts on the 5000 are getting to me. Originally thought I'd like a 5610, but now...


Hahaha I feel you! Two weeks ago I was totally convinced on the red-line 5610 was turned toward to the 5000 following a conversation at a shop here where the man explained what makes the 5000 model special. As he put it, within G-Shock's factory ecosystem, their Japanese factory is top of the food chain and focus only their high-end models (Thailand looks after the mid-mid, and their Chinese factories on the entry level models). This is why 'made in Japan' actually means something in the G-Shock world because output from this factory you'll see much better use of materials, significantly better finishing and just a much greater attention to detail - for example, he showed me the long strap ends of the 5610 side by side with the 5000, you'll see the cut marks on the 5610 whereas on the 5000 strap, the ends are finished more consistently so you don't see the cut and rounded off; it's details such as these that contribute to the feeling of higher quality (and also the higher price tag!).

As he said to me, there's really not much functional difference between the 5610 and 5000 and they're both tough as nails, but all the differences come down to qualitative elements and that's where the premium comes from.

Just some food for thought!! haha


----------



## Alexanderchu

Sorry double-posted....


----------



## Facelessman

Welcome to the club gents. I have mine for almost 2 years already. You will love yours. I love how understated the 5000 is. Actually I'm wearing it while typing this. As I live outside of mb6 range, I adjusted accuracy of the watch in the link below.

https://www.watchuseek.com/f17/adjust-accuracy-3159-module-4853291.html


----------



## jhe888

I just got one in. Wow, that strap really is that much nicer!


----------



## FlyGuyMyEye

If they still made the negative screen version I'd pick one up. No idea why they stopped but just not interested in the positive display.


----------



## Cool Mike

It arrived... will update soon !


----------



## Cool Mike

Ok then.

I just decided to pull the trigger for this machine... and 376,55 euro went away (with shipping and customs taxes fees included).
(From Amazon it took 5 days to arrive, and my country's DHL didn't "lost" the package... this time.)

First impressions, very strong and positive, but was also expecting it to be "considerably" more heavy than the DW-5600E.
Maybe the softer resin bands in the GW-5000 contribute to lessen the overall weight.

Although I have taken the photos for the fellow members of WUS here, sorry for the low quality... but then again, I never was a photographer.

Hope you enjoy it !


----------



## kenls

Cool Mike said:


> Ok then.
> 
> I just decided to pull the trigger for this machine... and 376,55 euro went away (with shipping and customs taxes fees included).
> (From Amazon it took 5 days to arrive, and my country's DHL didn't "lost" the package... this time.)
> 
> First impressions, very strong and positive, but was also expecting it to be "considerably" more heavy than the DW-5600E.
> Maybe the softer resin bands in the GW-5000 contribute to lessen the overall weight.
> 
> Although I have taken the photos for the fellow members of WUS here, sorry for the low quality... but then again, I never was a photographer.
> 
> Hope you enjoy it !
> 
> View attachment 14349959


Wear it good health and welcome to the club. :-!


----------



## AndrwTNT

Congrats, Cool Mike!!

Your pictures and excitement bring back fond memories of the day I got mine....

My GW50001JF is still my most worn and appreciated. There's just something so simple yet amazing about it.


----------



## BlackTie

+1 


AndrwTNT said:


> There's just something so simple yet amazing about it.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## BlackTie

I love looking at new models, new technologies and flirt with all the amazing improvements, it’s fascinating. Yet, no other watch, past or present, has a stronger character. Maybe not the most original, but undoubtedly the most distinctive and individual, in the most unusual way... 
It‘s the most special thing I own. And that’s the easiest statement I probably ever made. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Ottovonn

Cool Mike said:


> Ok then.
> 
> I just decided to pull the trigger for this machine... and 376,55 euro went away (with shipping and customs taxes fees included).
> (From Amazon it took 5 days to arrive, and my country's DHL didn't "lost" the package... this time.)
> 
> First impressions, very strong and positive, but was also expecting it to be "considerably" more heavy than the DW-5600E.
> Maybe the softer resin bands in the GW-5000 contribute to lessen the overall weight.
> 
> Although I have taken the photos for the fellow members of WUS here, sorry for the low quality... but then again, I never was a photographer.
> 
> Hope you enjoy it !
> 
> View attachment 14349957
> 
> 
> View attachment 14349959
> 
> 
> View attachment 14349963
> 
> 
> View attachment 14349965


Congrats on your new 5000! I've had mine for about six years now. I think it's the best watch purchase I've ever made.

Some folks think it's a tad heavy, but I'm used to wearing heavier diver's watches. The 5000 feels just right to me; the slight heft gives the watch a premium feel. I have two full metal squares, both of which I enjoy. That said, I'd choose the 5000 over them; I just adore its understated look and its soft resin strap. The strap tends to wear even better once it's seen some use.


----------



## Tetsu Tekubi

Cool Mike said:


> First impressions, very strong and positive, but was also expecting it to be "considerably" more heavy than the DW-5600E.
> Maybe the softer resin bands in the GW-5000 contribute to lessen the overall weight.


well technically its about 50% heavier than the 5600 but that said, the thing is still tiny at ~74g (how ppl say its heavy i have no idea!) which is still lighter than, say, a gdx and way lighter than a rangeman but it is pretty much in the average basic G weight ie. < 80g

if you want heft, get a frog.... or mtgs lol


----------



## Cool Mike

Tetsu Tekubi said:


> well technically its about 50% heavier than the 5600 but that said, the thing is still tiny at ~74g (how ppl say its heavy i have no idea!) which is still lighter than, say, a gdx and way lighter than a rangeman but it is pretty much in the average basic G weight ie. < 80g
> 
> if you want heft, get a frog.... or mtgs lol


Yep the same for me, didn't feel the complete watch (bands included) was all "that much" more heavier than the DW-5600E.
If we take the bands out from them that's another story, and then I admit that the GW-5000's case might have a more perceivable weight than the 5600.

On the Frogs (which understandably also are cult items) and MTGs... well let's say the GMW-B5000 and the GW-5000 weren't exactly "cheap" by my standards.

Here, a Frogman costs 999 euros (roughly 1.114 US dollars)... and there are 2 new models tagged at 1.100 euro also.

https://www.casio-europe.com/pt/produtos/relogios/g-shock/gwf-d1000-1er/


----------



## acadian

Cool Mike said:


> Ok then.
> 
> I just decided to pull the trigger for this machine... and 376,55 euro went away (with shipping and customs taxes fees included).
> (From Amazon it took 5 days to arrive, and my country's DHL didn't "lost" the package... this time.)
> 
> First impressions, very strong and positive, but was also expecting it to be "considerably" more heavy than the DW-5600E.
> Maybe the softer resin bands in the GW-5000 contribute to lessen the overall weight.
> 
> Although I have taken the photos for the fellow members of WUS here, sorry for the low quality... but then again, I never was a photographer.
> 
> Hope you enjoy it !


Super - congrats Mike!

I love mine and I'm sure you will love yours.

Wear it in good health.


----------



## Ottovonn

I was inspired to wear mine today. Excellent for the office too.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cool Mike

Ottovonn said:


> Congrats on your new 5000! I've had mine for about six years now. I think it's the best watch purchase I've ever made.
> 
> Some folks think it's a tad heavy, but I'm used to wearing heavier diver's watches. The 5000 feels just right to me; the slight heft gives the watch a premium feel. *I have two full metal squares, both of which I enjoy. That said, I'd choose the 5000 over them*; I just adore its understated look and its soft resin strap. The strap tends to wear even better once it's seen some use.


Interesting you mention that, because actually I've ordered the GW-5000 last thursday, also after owning the golden GMW-B5000 a year ago.

The thing is:

- although the GMW-B5000 was something I really wanted, after acquiring it one has the feeling that he acquired some kind of a "jewelery piece"; and effectively I only use it on few ocasions, dinner out, etc, because I'm not in a hurry to scratch it;

- on the other hand, the DW-5600E started feeling like "too much trivial"... he doesn't "need" you to drive with your arm leaning on the door frame as the GW-5000 would "like", and so neither will it spike your curiosity to know how long will its LCD and polarizer film last with the many years of (responsible) sun charging;

Besides, the GW-5000 really sends that unmistakable feeling of a superior machine - aesthetically discreet but of exceptionally rugged construction.


----------



## Tetsu Tekubi

Cool Mike said:


> Yep the same for me, didn't feel the complete watch (bands included) was all "that much" more heavier than the DW-5600E.
> If we take the bands out from them that's another story, and then I admit that the GW-5000's case might have a more perceivable weight than the 5600.
> 
> On the Frogs (which understandably also are cult items) and MTGs... well let's say the GMW-B5000 and the GW-5000 weren't exactly "cheap" by my standards.
> 
> Here, a Frogman costs 999 euros (roughly 1.114 US dollars)... and there are 2 new models tagged at 1.100 euro also.
> 
> https://www.casio-europe.com/pt/produtos/relogios/g-shock/gwf-d1000-1er/


i was speaking on heft, not pricing, tho you could grab an older model frog for around the same price or less than a new 5000


----------



## Nemo_Sandman

Just a link to that thread with a guy with his GW-5000:
https://www.watchuseek.com/f17/g-shock-bullet-journal-jos%E9-naranja-his-gw-5000-a-5005261.html


----------



## raze

Picked this up at Yodobashi.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## babyivan

Alexanderchu said:


> I'm based in HK and I joined the club today!! Thoroughly pleased with the watch and I love its ability to fly under the radar yet know its something special and also tough as nails. Glad I listened to the advice of people on this site and opted for this instead of a 5610.





Ctaranti said:


> All the posts on the 5000 are getting to me. Originally thought I'd like a 5610, but now...


As much as I love my gw5000, I seem to wear my 5610 more. That simple red line triggers something inside my brain that brings me back to my childhood.


----------



## AndrwTNT

babyivan said:


> As much as I love my gw5000, I seem to wear my 5610 more. That simple red line triggers something inside my brain that brings me back to my childhood.


I can relate to that unique nostalgia of looking at the 5610.. definitely.


----------



## harrisc

babyivan said:


> As much as I love my gw5000, I seem to wear my 5610 more. That simple red line triggers something inside my brain that brings me back to my childhood.


I can understand. Reminds me of those 5610 days too...


----------



## harrisc

babyivan said:


> As much as I love my gw5000, I seem to wear my 5610 more. That simple red line triggers something inside my brain that brings me back to my childhood.


I can understand. Reminds me of those 5610 days too...


----------



## Fujoor

Gw-5000


----------



## Fullers1845

Here's mine again. Had it since 2015. New bezel and strap. (Also wearing it on the strap since my son is using my combi bracelet on a GW-6900.)


----------



## babyivan

Fullers1845 said:


> Here's mine again. Had it since 2015. New bezel and strap. (Also wearing it on the strap since my son is using my combi bracelet on a GW-6900.)


Your son wears a 6900?... on a combi?... That's what I call good parenting! You have my vote as Father of the Year


----------



## Fullers1845

babyivan said:


> Your son wears a 6900?... on a combi?... That's what I call good parenting! You have my vote as Father of the Year


I'll take it! He's only 12, so I'm hoping the conditioning may stick...


----------



## harrisc

Mine says Hi


----------



## machlo




----------



## MStillwood

New 5k owner here. I put Jays and Kay's 20mm adapters on it and a B&R Bands MN strap.

The buttons are pretty hard to press but aside from that I'm happy.


----------



## babyivan

machlo said:


>


That is killer!


----------



## harrisc

Looks cool.


----------



## Maddog1970

Have one in coming,, from Sakura ($290US, shipped EMS to Canada), and have been looking for a com I bracelet......PacParts doesn’t list one and Tiktok are out of stock........

Anyone know where I can source one?

.......or, is the strap from the GWM-5610BC the same fitment?

Thanks


----------



## Time4Playnow

Maddog1970 said:


> Have one in coming,, from Sakura ($290US, shipped EMS to Canada), and have been looking for a com I bracelet......PacParts doesn't list one and Tiktok are out of stock........
> 
> Anyone know where I can source one?
> 
> .......or, is the strap from the GWM-5610BC the same fitment?
> 
> Thanks


$290? :-x Didn't you see the ones on Ebay for $250? (there is one w/expedited shipping from Japan) :-s

Well anyway, good choice. I *think* the GW5K strap is the same length as the one on the GW-M5610BC - but the GW5K strap is very soft and comfortable.

Sorry, don't know of other sources for the combi bracelet...


----------



## tommy.arashikage

Maddog1970 said:


> Have one in coming,, from Sakura ($290US, shipped EMS to Canada), and have been looking for a com I bracelet......PacParts doesn't list one and Tiktok are out of stock........
> 
> Anyone know where I can source one?
> 
> .......or, is the strap from the GWM-5610BC the same fitment?
> 
> Thanks


Maddog1970,

Congrats on your incoming GW-5000! The original combi-bracelet from the GW-M5600/5610 series AND the v2.0 combi-bracelet from the GW-B5600 series will fit your incoming GW-5000.

If you prefer the original combi-bracelet with the metal links and diamond plate pattern:

https://www.pacparts.com/part.cfm?sku=91087117425

cheaper from tiktox:
https://www.tiktox.com/gw-m5600bc-1-bracelet.html

Or the v2.0 combi-bracelet from the GW-B5600 series:

https://www.pacparts.com/part.cfm?sku=91087242064

Research the myriad of F17 threads about how to install a combi-bracelet on a G-SHOCK square. Installation is a straight forward process once you are equipped with some tricks of the trade.

Some users recommend using the thinner spring bars as they slide into the combi-bracelet easier than the standard spring bars. The OE spring bars that will come installed on your GW-5000 are sized to fit the resin strap. If you choose to use the thinner spring bars:

https://www.pacparts.com/part.cfm?sku=91049788426

PacParts will request your ordered parts once you place an order. Be advised though, it will take some time. Tiktox displays what it in stock and available for order so they are much faster (and cheaper).

Hope this helps!

FWIW, I prefer wearing my GW-5000 with the supple OE resin strap. In the past I have worn my GW-5000 with the original combi-bracelet installed because its heft balances the metal case of the GW-5000 well and it looks great matching the diamond plate pattern of the bracelet to the outer border of the crystal graphics. I wear the v2.0 combi-bracelet on a few of my resin case squares.


----------



## Maddog1970

tommy.arashikage said:


> Maddog1970,
> 
> Congrats on your incoming GW-5000! The original combi-bracelet from the GW-M5600/5610 series AND the v2.0 combi-bracelet from the GW-B5600 series will fit your incoming GW-5000.
> 
> If you prefer the original combi-bracelet with the metal links and diamond plate pattern:
> 
> https://www.pacparts.com/part.cfm?sku=91087117425
> 
> cheaper from tiktox:
> https://www.tiktox.com/gw-m5600bc-1-bracelet.html
> 
> Or the v2.0 combi-bracelet from the GW-B5600 series:
> 
> https://www.pacparts.com/part.cfm?sku=91087242064
> 
> Research the myriad of F17 threads about how to install a combi-bracelet on a G-SHOCK square. Installation is a straight forward process once you are equipped with some tricks of the trade.
> 
> Some users recommend using the thinner spring bars as they slide into the combi-bracelet easier than the standard spring bars. The OE spring bars that will come installed on your GW-5000 are sized to fit the resin strap. If you choose to use the thinner spring bars:
> 
> https://www.pacparts.com/part.cfm?sku=91049788426
> 
> PacParts will request your ordered parts once you place an order. Be advised though, it will take some time. Tiktox displays what it in stock and available for order so they are much faster (and cheaper).
> 
> Hope this helps!
> 
> FWIW, I prefer wearing my GW-5000 with the supple OE resin strap. In the past I have worn my GW-5000 with the original combi-bracelet installed because its heft balances the metal case of the GW-5000 well and it looks great matching the diamond plate pattern of the bracelet to the outer border of the crystal graphics. I wear the v2.0 combi-bracelet on a few of my resin case squares.


Thanks (and everyone else) for the info....

I have ordered from Pacparts before, and have a few "bits" incoming from Tiktok, but both take a while and I am in full fledged casioness so I figured "what the hey" and just sourced a GW-B5600BC-1B, then I can flip straps/bracelets like I madman,


----------



## Maddog1970

Time4Playnow said:


> $290? :-x Didn't you see the ones on Ebay for $250? (there is one w/expedited shipping from Japan) :-s
> 
> Well anyway, good choice. I *think* the GW5K strap is the same length as the one on the GW-M5610BC - but the GW5K strap is very soft and comfortable.
> 
> Sorry, don't know of other sources for the combi bracelet...


I did see that on eBay, but I am a bit of a loyal shopping sucker and Sakura are top notch, and for a few bucks more, I'm happy to shop with them.....


----------



## Time4Playnow

Maddog1970 said:


> I did see that on eBay, but I am a bit of a loyal shopping sucker and Sakura are top notch, and for a few bucks more, I'm happy to shop with them.....


MmmKay. ;-) I can understand seller loyalty. But I normally don't practice it. My loyalty is to the one who gives the best deals on any specific watch. :-d:-d There are lots of good sellers out there. I have bought from Sakura though and they are top-notch.

Did you say you ALSO just ordered a GW-B5600BC-1B, thinking you'll put that bracelet on the 5000?? ;-) Wow, when you get on a roll, you really get rolling, don't you??! :-d

I just received the B5600BC-1B myself, and I gotta tell ya, this watch just WORKS on this bracelet! :-! Very, very nice. Maybe it would work well on the 5000 too, I don't know. I once put a combi bracelet (gen 1) on my 5000, but it was too heavy and I prefer the resin strap. The newer combis are much lighter though, so maybe it would work nicely...

Btw, don't forget about the GW-B5600HR-1 too - with red accents - quite nice! :-d:-d

Congrats!!


----------



## Maddog1970

Time4Playnow said:


> MmmKay. ;-) I can understand seller loyalty. But I normally don't practice it. My loyalty is to the one who gives the best deals on any specific watch. :-d:-d There are lots of good sellers out there. I have bought from Sakura though and they are top-notch.
> 
> Did you say you ALSO just ordered a GW-B5600BC-1B, thinking you'll put that bracelet on the 5000?? ;-) Wow, when you get on a roll, you really get rolling, don't you??! :-d
> 
> I just received the B5600BC-1B myself, and I gotta tell ya, this watch just WORKS on this bracelet! :-! Very, very nice. Maybe it would work well on the 5000 too, I don't know. I once put a combi bracelet (gen 1) on my 5000, but it was too heavy and I prefer the resin strap. The newer combis are much lighter though, so maybe it would work nicely...
> 
> Btw, don't forget about the GW-B5600HR-1 too - with red accents - quite nice! :-d:-d
> 
> Congrats!!


Some context.

This has been a hobby of mine for a while, notably mechanical autos with a divers twist....Seiko was my watch crack for the longest time, with some off shoots into the micro world and a few "grails" from Tudor and Omega.....

But recently, 2 things happened:
1) the new seiko LX line bowed and I started to clean house, squirrelling away $ for when they started showing....
And then....
2) I started to become seriously disillusioned with the "sameness" of the auto world, realizing I pretty much already had the "same" Seiko in my watch box that I was gunning for....

Then I circled back round to Casio...

I had a PRW7000 a while back, but was not a fan of the colours, and snagged a PRX8000 (a watch I have loved since release)........then a Froggy or 2, Rangeman (or 2) and now the squares.....

QC on Seiko is sketchy, and other autos are not immune, yet ALL the Casio's I have work exactly as described, have great QC and are priced way less than the other stuff I usually circle around!

Which brings me here, with 3 more squares and misc parts incoming, and a bunch of autos I am gonna flip!


----------



## Miklos86

Might need to add another one for my son pretty soon...










Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Time4Playnow

Maddog1970 said:


> Some context.
> 
> This has been a hobby of mine for a while, notably mechanical autos with a divers twist....Seiko was my watch crack for the longest time, with some off shoots into the micro world and a few "grails" from Tudor and Omega.....
> 
> But recently, 2 things happened:
> 1) the new seiko LX line bowed and I started to clean house, squirrelling away $ for when they started showing....
> And then....
> 2) I started to become seriously disillusioned with the "sameness" of the auto world, realizing I pretty much already had the "same" Seiko in my watch box that I was gunning for....
> 
> Then I circled back round to Casio...
> 
> I had a PRW7000 a while back, but was not a fan of the colours, and snagged a PRX8000 (a watch I have loved since release)........then a Froggy or 2, Rangeman (or 2) and now the squares.....
> 
> QC on Seiko is sketchy, and other autos are not immune, yet ALL the Casio's I have work exactly as described, have great QC and are priced way less than the other stuff I usually circle around!
> 
> Which brings me here, with 3 more squares and misc parts incoming, and a bunch of autos I am gonna flip!


:-d:-d You are not alone. I also like divers, both auto and quartz. That has not diminished even with my enjoyment of Casios. I have focused primarily on Seiko also, but have divers from a number of other brands as well. My current fav divers are the Sinn U1, Orient OSD300, and a bunch of Seikos, but I'll name one - the black series Ninja Turtle. ;-) That said my g-shocks still see much more wear than any of my other watches.

One day, I will have a very small collection. It will consist of mostly Gs, with 1 or 2 Protreks for good measure, and a small number of divers. (prob about 5) I'll be quite happy with that! And my Gs will still get most of the wear!!


----------



## Maddog1970

My flip pile.....couple balls (no jokes plz!), couple of citizens, a Seiko or 2, Muhle Glashutte, Victorinox, Bulova and even a Sunnto!


----------



## Ottovonn

Maddog1970 said:


> My flip pile.....couple balls (no jokes plz!), couple of citizens, a Seiko or 2, Muhle Glashutte, Victorinox, Bulova and even a Sunnto!
> 
> View attachment 14428873


Lol I went through a similar phase. The GW-5000 led to me eventually selling Sinn 556i, Damasko 37 and my Tudor Pelagos. I may acquire a Rolex Explorer in the future, but I think that may be it for autos.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr.Jones82

Maddog1970 said:


> Some context.
> 
> This has been a hobby of mine for a while, notably mechanical autos with a divers twist....Seiko was my watch crack for the longest time, with some off shoots into the micro world and a few "grails" from Tudor and Omega.....
> 
> But recently, 2 things happened:
> 1) the new seiko LX line bowed and I started to clean house, squirrelling away $ for when they started showing....
> And then....
> 2) I started to become seriously disillusioned with the "sameness" of the auto world, realizing I pretty much already had the "same" Seiko in my watch box that I was gunning for....
> 
> Then I circled back round to Casio...
> 
> I had a PRW7000 a while back, but was not a fan of the colours, and snagged a PRX8000 (a watch I have loved since release)........then a Froggy or 2, Rangeman (or 2) and now the squares.....
> 
> QC on Seiko is sketchy, and other autos are not immune, yet ALL the Casio's I have work exactly as described, have great QC and are priced way less than the other stuff I usually circle around!
> 
> Which brings me here, with 3 more squares and misc parts incoming, and a bunch of autos I am gonna flip!


Fair enough. I have moved in a similar direction. Sold almost all of my autos and now if I want to be a fancy boy, I go GS 9f and for everything else in between, Casio.


----------



## Maddog1970

........and I am just having a blast with them!

The 5610 reminded me of the old Casio thing I had back as a spotty teenager in 1985!


----------



## AndrwTNT




----------



## arcentaur

tommy.arashikage said:


> Maddog1970,
> 
> Congrats on your incoming GW-5000! The original combi-bracelet from the GW-M5600/5610 series AND the v2.0 combi-bracelet from the GW-B5600 series will fit your incoming GW-5000.
> 
> If you prefer the original combi-bracelet with the metal links and diamond plate pattern:
> 
> https://www.pacparts.com/part.cfm?sku=91087117425
> 
> cheaper from tiktox:
> https://www.tiktox.com/gw-m5600bc-1-bracelet.html
> 
> Or the v2.0 combi-bracelet from the GW-B5600 series:
> 
> https://www.pacparts.com/part.cfm?sku=91087242064
> 
> Research the myriad of F17 threads about how to install a combi-bracelet on a G-SHOCK square. Installation is a straight forward process once you are equipped with some tricks of the trade.
> 
> Some users recommend using the thinner spring bars as they slide into the combi-bracelet easier than the standard spring bars. The OE spring bars that will come installed on your GW-5000 are sized to fit the resin strap. If you choose to use the thinner spring bars:
> 
> https://www.pacparts.com/part.cfm?sku=91049788426
> 
> PacParts will request your ordered parts once you place an order. Be advised though, it will take some time. Tiktox displays what it in stock and available for order so they are much faster (and cheaper).
> 
> Hope this helps!
> 
> FWIW, I prefer wearing my GW-5000 with the supple OE resin strap. In the past I have worn my GW-5000 with the original combi-bracelet installed because its heft balances the metal case of the GW-5000 well and it looks great matching the diamond plate pattern of the bracelet to the outer border of the crystal graphics. I wear the v2.0 combi-bracelet on a few of my resin case squares.


Thanks for this very useful post.

I'm a G-Shock greenhorn and I was hoping you could tell me if the combi bracelet for the GW-M5610BC-1JF fits easily into the GW-5000 without the need for smaller spring bars and dark magic (lol). I have the M5610BC and I'm thinking of getting the 5k soon.


----------



## tommy.arashikage

arcentaur said:


> Thanks for this very useful post.
> 
> I'm a G-Shock greenhorn and I was hoping you could tell me if the combi bracelet for the GW-M5610BC-1JF fits easily into the GW-5000 without the need for smaller spring bars and dark magic (lol). I have the M5610BC and I'm thinking of getting the 5k soon.


To answer your question if the GW-M5610BC combi-bracelet easily fits the GW-5000? Yes. But YMMV depending on your prowess with changing G-SHOCK straps. Read through the following 3 threads that will hopefully provide you some reference points for the strap to combi-bracelet swap:

https://www.watchuseek.com/f17/quick-g-shock-strap-install-tutorial-4707737.html

https://www.watchuseek.com/f17/easy-installation-combi-bracelet-4802941.html

https://www.watchuseek.com/f17/installing-combi-bracelet-gw5000-hints-1861034.html

Hope this helps and best of luck! The GW-5000 is quite a revered piece around here. One cannot go wrong with the GW-5000 whether enjoyed with the OE strap or a combi-bracelet.


----------



## arcentaur

tommy.arashikage said:


> To answer your question if the GW-M5610BC combi-bracelet easily fits the GW-5000? Yes. But YMMV depending on your prowess with changing G-SHOCK straps. Read through the following 3 threads that will hopefully provide you some reference points for the strap to combi-bracelet swap:
> 
> https://www.watchuseek.com/f17/quick-g-shock-strap-install-tutorial-4707737.html
> 
> https://www.watchuseek.com/f17/easy-installation-combi-bracelet-4802941.html
> 
> https://www.watchuseek.com/f17/installing-combi-bracelet-gw5000-hints-1861034.html
> 
> Hope this helps and best of luck! The GW-5000 is quite a revered piece around here. One cannot go wrong with the GW-5000 whether enjoyed with the OE strap or a combi-bracelet.


Thank you, sir! You're the man.


----------



## acadian

Time4Playnow said:


> MmmKay. ;-) I can understand seller loyalty. But I normally don't practice it. My loyalty is to the one who gives the best deals on any specific watch. :-d:-d There are lots of good sellers out there. I have bought from Sakura though and they are top-notch.


you and I both. if you are patient you can find some super good deals out there. The last GW-5000 I bought for a mod project I got for like $135 - I mostly wanted it for the module and case, but it ended up looking better than my original one so it became my new stock GW-5000 and used my other for a mod project. Love love love the GW-5000 platform.



Maddog1970 said:


> QC on Seiko is sketchy, and other autos are not immune, yet ALL the Casio's I have work exactly as described, have great QC and are priced way less than the other stuff I usually circle around!
> 
> Which brings me here, with 3 more squares and misc parts incoming, and a bunch of autos I am gonna flip!


Man ain't that the truth...I got so frustrated trying to hunt down watches with aligned chapter rings/indices/bezels that I gave up. I still have 1 or 2 Turtles with misaligned chapter rings and it drives me nuts. It's also sad that these issues also plague the higher end, more expensive, Seiko's. It's completely unacceptable. I was a bit concerned when a few GMW's were released with crooked modules, but that's an easy fix compared to Seiko's, which till now I don't think you can really fix.


----------



## babyivan

Maddog1970 said:


> ...This has been a hobby of mine for a while, notably mechanical autos with a divers twist....Seiko was my watch crack for the longest time.....
> QC on Seiko is sketchy, and other autos are not immune, yet ALL the Casio's I have work exactly as described, have great QC and are priced way less than the other stuff I usually circle around!
> 
> Which brings me here, with 3 more squares and misc parts incoming, and a bunch of autos I am gonna flip!





acadian said:


> .... Man ain't that the truth...I got so frustrated trying to hunt down watches with aligned chapter rings/indices/bezels that I gave up. I still have 1 or 2 Turtles with misaligned chapter rings and it drives me nuts. It's also sad that these issues also plague the higher end, more expensive, Seiko's. It's completely unacceptable. I was a bit concerned when a few GMW's were released with crooked modules, but that's an easy fix compared to Seiko's, which till now I don't think you can really fix.


Same here... Both of you guys are spot on!

I too was a Seiko addict and turned to Casio for salvation. 

I plan on flipping them and only keeping my last two purchases, my skx007 and 009... in spite of the horrible missaligned chapter rings. 

 > everything else


----------



## Maddog1970

Well, I messed around trying different bezels on the 5k, but as Ivan noted elsewhere, in stock form it just kills it.....so back to "basic" we go!









.....and my seikos are pairing down to 5, which is a pretty small bunch for me!









....unless I NEED that dang TI square when it shows, in which case one of the Seikos will have to go!


----------



## babyivan

Maddog1970 said:


> Well, I messed around trying different bezels on the 5k, but as Ivan noted elsewhere, in stock form it just kills it.....so back to "basic" we go!
> 
> View attachment 14464523
> 
> 
> .....and my seikos are pairing down to 5, which is a pretty small bunch for me!
> 
> View attachment 14464525
> 
> 
> ....unless I NEED that dang TI square when it shows, in which case one of the Seikos will have to go!


Nice "cans" 

 > everything else


----------



## AndrwTNT




----------



## arcentaur

...


----------



## Ash5000

Never reported mine...









Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk


----------



## das997

I received my GW-5000 yesterday from Japan (Seiya). Here are my first impressions:

Good:
- I have 6.75" wrists and the fit is PRETTY good - the inability for the lugs to conform to my wrist puts 6.75" about as small as I would go. It must start looking silly on much smaller wrists.
- The watch face itself is smaller than I thought it would be. The strap is nice - good quality whatevertheyuse (rubber?).


Not Good:
- Tried to radio sync the watch manually and automatically with no success. I live in an apartment building, and moved the watch so it had an unobstructed path to Ft. Collins with nothing in the way (not even a window or a building) - no luck. I downloaded the JJY emulator, and it worked fine - except it syncs to your phone clock, not the actual atomic clock, and you have to set the watch to pretend it lives in Tokyo. I gave up, turned the automatic sync off, and manually adjusted the time - just like I would do in 1983 with my watch and a shortwave radio. Not impressed.
- The watch keeps fluttering back and forth between H and M power levels. Doesn't seem to take much use to drain the batteries.
- The awkward wrist motion required to make the Auto Illumination work is kind of silly - and it is a real battery drain if you wear the watch 24 x 7 like I do. I turned it off.
- So, really, the two cool features that I was looking forward to - auto sync and auto illumination - I turned off because it didn't work or was a huge battery drain.

Overall, so far, I'll keep the watch because it's kind of cool. Even though it's really expensive for the features you get (for a digital watch), I do understand that the steel build quality and the rareness of the watch in N.America is worth something. I'd be way more pissed off if I spent a few thousand dollars on the watch.


----------



## tdinut

I’ve never been able to sync my watches in daytime. Almost all sync by 1-2am in the right spot at home. Some sync easier than others. I think it’s the nature of the beast.

Thank goodness I have many different watches and don’t worry about the ones that don’t sync right away. I just make sure that the correct city is chosen so syncing starts at midnight.


----------



## Maddog1970

My 5k, with a bezel swap from a b5600 Bluetooth....

.....and as far as:
A) MB6 time sync, I live in Western Canada and all my atomic casios sync to Fort Collins under my skylight....usually between midnight and 4am
B) auto light is on and is for all my casios that have them........no issues with the battery dipping to M.....yours may have spent time in a dark area prior to your purchase and may just need a boost in the sun...


----------



## das997

I'm in Vancouver, wandered all over our building last night trying to get a manual sync - no luck. Will try again ;-)


----------



## Ottovonn

GW-5000 while hanging with the NYPD!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Galaga

Is this model considered the successor to the GW5000?


----------



## Maddog1970

So I have never had any success, with any atomic g, with the manual sync during the day.......I have tried a couple of times, in my back yard and even a field, but to no avail....

Gave up, and now they sit in my watch box under my east facing skylight.......all get the sync, some at midnight, some at 4am, some in between.....



das997 said:


> I'm in Vancouver, wandered all over our building last night trying to get a manual sync - no luck. Will try again ;-)


----------



## das997

I would have to guess that there are some of us who only face one direction at night (ie: live in a building or sleep in a bedroom that has one exposure). In my case, the apt faces north. So sync is out of the question for me!?!?!?


----------



## Alexanderchu

Maddog1970 said:


> So I have never had any success, with any atomic g, with the manual sync during the day.......I have tried a couple of times, in my back yard and even a field, but to no avail....
> 
> Gave up, and now they sit in my watch box under my east facing skylight.......all get the sync, some at midnight, some at 4am, some in between.....
> 
> 
> 
> das997 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm in Vancouver, wandered all over our building last night trying to get a manual sync - no luck. Will try again
Click to expand...

Haha my watch struggles here in HK because the nearest sync station is in Beijing. I know one window at the office facing north that gets a L3 signal and a manual sync. My colleagues think I'm nuts.


----------



## Rammus

The GW-5000 is perfect at all times :-!


----------



## Ottovonn

Rammus said:


> The GW-5000 is perfect at all times :-!


Wow, nice action wrist shot! I'm not a cyclist - I need both hands on the handles for the most part - so maybe it's not a big deal. Stay safe on the road! 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Alexanderchu

Perfect companion for a few morning laps. Aftermarket steel bezel on that and the pleasant surprise is that it makes the buttons significantly easier to use! (I don't think it's that the buttons are stiff, I think it's more that the space to press them on the original bezel is narrow!)


----------



## Facelessman

Buttons are stiff because they have extra set of o-rings. These small details make GW-5000 special imo.


----------



## Alexanderchu

Facelessman said:


> Buttons are stiff because they have extra set of o-rings. These small details make GW-5000 special imo.


Oh I see! Didn't know that - thanks for enlightening me on that. I find that the larger opening on the aftermarket bezel make the buttons easier to press.


----------



## Rammus

Ottovonn said:


> Wow, nice action wrist shot! I'm not a cyclist - I need both hands on the handles for the most part - so maybe it's not a big deal. Stay safe on the road!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks. I paid attention for this stunt :-d:-d


----------



## Velorum

Its the one that I keep coming back to....


----------



## oiljam

Really pleased you kept one after your mass cull today. Here's mine. It'll sit nicely with the Rangeman on its way ;-)


----------



## Velorum

At the moment its my only watch Liam!


----------



## dantana999

Facelessman said:


> Buttons are stiff because they have extra set of o-rings. These small details make GW-5000 special imo.


This is interesting. How did you find this out?


----------



## dantana999

Facelessman said:


> Buttons are stiff because they have extra set of o-rings. These small details make GW-5000 special imo.


This is interesting. How did you find this out?


----------



## Facelessman

dantana999 said:


> This is interesting. How did you find this out?


Some members mentioned this earlier, I didn't quite sure at that time until I did buttons swap to dlc and found that it's true. Buttons on GW-5000 are different.


----------



## nelly5

Just received my new GW-5000. It’s the first square I’ve owned so forgive me if this have been brought up...I couldn’t find anything using the search or Google. 
It’s seems that if I don’t hold the watch at a certain angle, the display loses all crispness and fades in colour. I know someone on the forum said the watch is optimized for viewing on a left wrist, but I don’t know. Mine seems extreme unless I’m just not used to digital. Currently wearing an MTG-1500 that’s 9 years old. 

Thanks for any input.


----------



## Dan GSR

Normal


----------



## Velorum

Yes, looks normal. Not to worry, you get used to it.

Sent from my SM-G970F using Tapatalk


----------



## nelly5

Velorum said:


> Yes, looks normal. Not to worry, you get used to it.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G970F using Tapatalk


I was curious because I've seen so many reviews and the watches in the videos didn't seem to have that same issue. Are they all like that?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## oz2124

My 5yo 5K with new BB clothes 









Sent from my SM-A530F using Tapatalk


----------



## Alexanderchu

oz2124 said:


> My 5yo 5K with new BB clothes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-A530F using Tapatalk


wow this looks good! What are BB clothes?? haha. Something is different about your watch but I can't quite put a finger on what it is...


----------



## oz2124

Alexanderchu said:


> wow this looks good! What are BB clothes?? haha. Something is different about your watch but I can't quite put a finger on what it is...


Thanks,
I'm using dw5600bb bezel and dw6900bb strap as it's wider and more comfortable than original 5000/5600 strap.

Sent from my SM-A530F using Tapatalk


----------



## Facelessman

Facelessman said:


> Buttons are stiff because they have extra set of o-rings. These small details make GW-5000 special imo.


Well I wasn't exactly right. As I was trying to organize my spare parts. I took a picture comparing buttons as shown below. Not really an extra o-rings on GW-5000 but button of GW-5000 is different. Black button is IP plate from dw-5600ms.




My apologies it seems my memory didn't serve me very precise


----------



## ChrisWMT

First full day on the wrist, the hype is real.


----------



## Dan GSR

ChrisWMT said:


> First full day on the wrist, the hype is real.


I miss it already


----------



## tdinut

Beautiful! Well done and yes, the hype is real. I love mine.



ChrisWMT said:


> First full day on the wrist, the hype is real.


----------



## ChrisWMT




----------



## Falco 67

GW-5000-1JF ☀









I'm very proud to have It in my collection.


----------



## Maddog1970

It really is a glorious piece.....


----------



## nelly5

Hi all,

It's been about a week now since I've been wearing my new GW-5000. It came with a charged with the line over the H. It gets exposed to the lightning in my house and daylight (just as I go about my day-to-day and work), and it's already dropped to M. I have the auto-light on and it syncs every night. Today, I had it in the sun for about 40 minutes, and it bumped it back up to H. Within about 10 minutes wearing it again, it dropped back down to M. I'm still getting to know this watch and module, so I'm curious if this is normal behaviour. 

Thank you.


----------



## nelly5

Double post.


----------



## Dan GSR

Sounds like it was just barely high
Try all day sun to top it off


----------



## AndrwTNT




----------



## Maddog1970

New yellow shoes for the 5k......older pic, forgot to add it here!


----------



## Ottovonn

GW-5000 with some bubble tea (I couldn't help but doodle on the cup lol

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rammus

Maddog1970 said:


> New yellow shoes for the 5k......older pic, forgot to add it here!
> 
> View attachment 14598889


Where did you buy the bezel and yellow bracelet. Very pretty model!


----------



## AndrwTNT

Ottovonn said:


> GW-5000 with some bubble tea (I couldn't help but doodle on the cup lol


Twins!

Lol.

By the way, nice Sonic!


----------



## Maddog1970

Of all places, an eBay seller based in Israel!

Was concerned, as have heard horror stories about shipping to/from Israel, but went supper smooth and arrived quicker than another eBay purchase shipped thru the incredibly slllooowww Global Shipping program.



Rammus said:


> Where did you buy the bezel and yellow bracelet. Very pretty model!


----------



## nelly5

Dan GSR said:


> Sounds like it was just barely high
> Try all day sun to top it off


BTW, that worked. Thanks for the suggestion.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Facelessman




----------



## yankeexpress

Maddog1970 said:


> New yellow shoes for the 5k......older pic, forgot to add it here!
> 
> View attachment 14598889


Which reminds me...

Spare DLC screwback GW-5000 in DW-5025 anniversary clothes


----------



## Mirosuaw




----------



## Mirosuaw

sorry, double post


----------



## Rammus

Here is mine who has already suffered well


----------



## fernandoc

Retiring my old and trusty GD350-1D which apparently has better contrast across all viewing angles





















But the 5000 is more comfortable and has a more premium look & feel


----------



## zhanato

I've made a Mod of 5000... and can't place a photos here.


----------



## zhanato

Loaded in my Prifile Album
Please go there...


----------



## oiljam

Fresh from SeiyaJapan.

Born on 30 September '19.


----------



## Rammus

My GW5K ❤


----------



## Mr.Jones82

Gave mine a change of clothes today. Love the look, but not nearly as comfortable.


----------



## Ottovonn

Mr.Jones82 said:


> Gave mine a change of clothes today. Love the look, but not nearly as comfortable.
> View attachment 14657607


I love the look! I used to dress mine in red, but I'd always go back to the monochrome look shortly. It's a shame that most colored resins, at least in my experience, tend to be less comfortable.


----------



## Mirosuaw




----------



## Mr.Jones82

Ottovonn said:


> Mr.Jones82 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Gave mine a change of clothes today. Love the look, but not nearly as comfortable.
> View attachment 14657607
> 
> 
> 
> I love the look! I used to dress mine in red, but I'd always go back to the monochrome look shortly. It's a shame that most colored resins, at least in my experience, tend to be less comfortable.
Click to expand...

Thanks! Yeah, I never understood what people meant about the gw-5000 strap until I bought. I wish I could find a colored band as comfortable.


----------



## Miklos86

Square brothers.










Sent from my SM-N975F using Tapatalk


----------



## Galaga




----------



## Mr.Jones82

Well, the yellow bezel and band was short lived. The gw-5000 band is just too good, so back on it goes. Besides, I feel like the yellow band and bezel look better with this negative module anyway.


----------



## ChrisWMT




----------



## vala

Mr.Jones82 said:


> Well, the yellow bezel and band was short lived. The gw-5000 band is just too good, so back on it goes. Besides, I feel like the yellow band and bezel look better with this negative module anyway.
> View attachment 14683879


What's the model number for the yellow band and bezel please? I've been considering changing mine over to this next time one of the parts need replacing.
Thanks!


----------



## Mr.Jones82

vala said:


> What's the model number for the yellow band and bezel please? I've been considering changing mine over to this next time one of the parts need replacing.
> Thanks!


Just a dw-5600p band and bezel.


----------



## Maddog1970

Much like you MrJ, I swapped my yellow off the 5k, as I feel "stock" rocks it for this model, well save for a combi bracelet!......and the yellow works well (IMHO) on my B5600.











Mr.Jones82 said:


> Well, the yellow bezel and band was short lived. The gw-5000 band is just too good, so back on it goes. Besides, I feel like the yellow band and bezel look better with this negative module anyway.
> View attachment 14683879


----------



## oiljam

Just thought I'd bump this thread with a mentioned music video from another thread, featuring the classic GW-5000. It may have been posted before but I think it's cool. The GW-5000 makes several appearances in the video, worth a watch right to the end.


----------



## Didimauw

First post here, figured this would be the best place to start. Just got mine in Tuesday Dec 17th. My Grail watch that haunted me for years untill I could afford it. Manufactures date Oct 1st 2019. Shipped from Seiya in 3 days. This will be my one watch I wear, all day, every day. Working on selling off all my others.


----------



## oiljam

Didimauw said:


> First post here, figured this would be the best place to start. Just got mine in Tuesday Dec 17th. My Grail watch that haunted me for years untill I could afford it. Manufactures date Oct 1st 2019. Shipped from Seiya in 3 days. This will be my one watch I wear, all day, every day. Working on selling off all my others.


Snap. We both have a GW-5000 with the same serial number. I also bought mine from Seiya Japan recently to here in the U.K. This isn't my first so I already know it's a superb watch. I've sort of already sold all my collection, I'm only left with a GW-M5610 and this GW-5000. I'm very tempted to sell the 5610 as I find the 5000 more comfortable. 
Well done in getting your grail watch btw, great choice! And welcome to the forum.


----------



## Didimauw

oiljam said:


> Didimauw said:
> 
> 
> 
> First post here, figured this would be the best place to start. Just got mine in Tuesday Dec 17th. My Grail watch that haunted me for years untill I could afford it. Manufactures date Oct 1st 2019. Shipped from Seiya in 3 days. This will be my one watch I wear, all day, every day. Working on selling off all my others.
> 
> 
> 
> Snap. We both have a GW-5000 with the same serial number. I also bought mine from Seiya Japan recently to here in the U.K. This isn't my first so I already know it's a superb watch. I've sort of already sold all my collection, I'm only left with a GW-M5610 and this GW-5000. I'm very tempted to sell the 5610 as I find the 5000 more comfortable.
> Well done in getting your grail watch btw, great choice! And welcome to the forum.
Click to expand...

Heyy awesome! Gw5k siblings!! Thanks for the welcome!


----------



## Mr.Jones82

Maddog1970 said:


> Much like you MrJ, I swapped my yellow off the 5k, as I feel "stock" rocks it for this model, well save for a combi bracelet!......and the yellow works well (IMHO) on my B5600.
> 
> View attachment 14691681


Just saw this Maddog. Nice! I have that gold b5600 also...I'm liking the looks with the yellow. I thought it might clash a bit because of the different shades, but I like that. Might be swapping out again soon... Good stuff Maddog as always!


----------



## dgaddis

oiljam said:


> Snap. We both have a GW-5000 with the same serial number. I also bought mine from Seiya Japan recently to here in the U.K. This isn't my first so I already know it's a superb watch. I've sort of already sold all my collection, I'm only left with a GW-M5610 and this GW-5000. I'm very tempted to sell the 5610 as I find the 5000 more comfortable.
> Well done in getting your grail watch btw, great choice! And welcome to the forum.


I don't think that's a serial number, it's more of a 'born on date' so to speak, which is why you two can have the same number, serial numbers (should be at least) unique to each watch with no duplicates. Here's the back of my GMW-B5000, the serial number is the longer number at 6-o'clock, the 'born on date' is just a bit further around (clockwise). Looks like they don't give the GW-5000 watches serial numbers, unless it's hidden under the strap lug or something.


----------



## AndrwTNT

Even though I already have a 5000, it's so much fun watching other people acquire one for the first time... Such a great watch! Congrats to everyone who's recently got one.


----------



## oiljam

dgaddis said:


> I don't think that's a serial number, it's more of a 'born on date' so to speak, which is why you two can have the same number, serial numbers (should be at least) unique to each watch with no duplicates. Here's the back of my GMW-B5000, the serial number is the longer number at 6-o'clock, the 'born on date' is just a bit further around (clockwise). Looks like they don't give the GW-5000 watches serial numbers, unless it's hidden under the strap lug or something.
> 
> View attachment 14723345


Yes you're right, it's a batch number


----------



## dglsjhan

I've had my GW-5000-1AJF for over a couple of years now. It was my 2nd G-Shock after the gateway DW-5600E. I put it on the Combi strap immediately. And, as much as I love the watch and G-Shocks in general, I haven't worn it all that much. In part this was due to also liking mechanical watches but, in hindsight, it could also have been due to the bracelet sizing. It was slightly big so it slid around on my wrist a bit too much. So today I was playing around w/the strap sizing - I shortened the bracelet a few millimeters by taking out a link and fine tuning it with the micro adjustments on the clasp. It's now about perfect - maybe slightly tight but not uncomfortably so. And I have one more micro adjustment to extend it a bit if necessary. I love it now and expect it to get a lot more wrist time in the future. I'm embarrassed to admit how long it took me to fix it but all good now.


----------



## Galaga

Love this watch but if it only had the blue tooth connectivity rather than the radio band crap that doesn't even work here in Australia it would be perfect.

9/10.


----------



## arcentaur

Galaga said:


> Love this watch but if it only had the blue tooth connectivity rather than the radio band crap that doesn't even work here in Australia it would be perfect.


I use the Clock Wave app to get around this issue. Works like a charm.


----------



## Galaga

arcentaur said:


> I use the Clock Wave app to get around this issue. Works like a charm.


?


----------



## arcentaur

Galaga said:


> ?


In case you haven't heard about how it works:

Open app, set phone volume to max, press transmit, activate manual receive on watch, place watch next to phone, wait for it to sync to atomic time (usually under 10min).


----------



## Galaga

arcentaur said:


> In case you haven't heard about how it works:
> 
> Open app, set phone volume to max, press transmit, activate manual receive on watch, place watch next to phone, wait for it to sync to atomic time (usually under 10min).


Thanks. How do you make the watch manually receive? I've e downloaded the app. Press Bottom right button?


----------



## arcentaur

Galaga said:


> Thanks. How do you make the watch manually receive? I've e downloaded the app. Press Bottom right button?


Yes, long press on the D button (bottom right). Good luck.


----------



## GaryK30

Galaga said:


> Thanks. How do you make the watch manually receive? I've e downloaded the app. Press Bottom right button?


You probably have to set the home city to one that supports MB6 first.


----------



## BigDuke

Still my all time favorite G-Shock!


----------



## Facelessman

Solar time


----------



## MGMCC

Regarding the Clockwave app, it works like a charm here on Oahu. Manually synched my 5000 this morning, which I do once a week just cuz I like giving the 5000 some love!


----------



## Workhard

*
























*


----------



## Workhard

Sorry mates, I am new owner from Hong Kong and great to join this owners family, sorry to posted repeated photos and mine DOB is 2019-01-22


----------



## yankeexpress

Workhard said:


> *
> View attachment 14802131
> *


Congrats! Put that puppy in the Sun for a day or more to get the charge level up to H, the best way to start out a new solar that has been hidden inside its box for too long in getting to you.


----------



## Workhard

yankeexpress said:


> Congrats! Put that puppy in the Sun for a day or more to get the charge level up to H, the best way to start out a new solar that has been hidden inside its box for too long in getting to you.


Thanks for the advice brother, this is my third MB6 Solar Power G Shock and I am enjoying update the time with radio wave everynight before sleep. As a tactical guy for law enforcement I wear G shock while sleeping keeping myself updated with the time for the past 20 years.


----------



## Workhard

May I know any tactical/law enforcement guys here?


----------



## Workhard

Workhard said:


> Thanks for the advice brother, this is my third MB6 Solar Power G Shock and I am enjoying update the time with radio wave everynight before sleep. As a tactical guy for law enforcement I wear G shock while sleeping keeping myself updated with the time for the past 20 years.












Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## D50




----------



## Workhard

Workhard said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Bringing







my babe for Japanese curry rice today 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 356746

Fresh from Chino San:


----------



## 356746

double post


----------



## Workhard

356746 said:


> Fresh from Chino San:


Hi brother, did you check the serial number at the case back? What is the final few digit?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## arcentaur

My 5K and son's 5610:


----------



## Seikogi

so I checked my spreadsheet again and this is the watch that has been the longest time in my small collection.

this watch is magic.

resin out , SS in is the first and best combo.

Made a panda mod recently (swapped to a white bezel)


----------



## Maddog1970

My 5k on a V2 combi


----------



## Scott.

Just arrived today from Tokyo !










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## oiljam

Scott. said:


> Just arrived today from Tokyo !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Arghh let me out...I can't breathe


----------



## oiljam

Only watch I own...










...perfect.


----------



## Scott.

oiljam said:


> Arghh let me out...I can't breathe


It's free now!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## oiljam

Scott. said:


> It's free now!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Looks great


----------



## Scott.

oiljam said:


> Looks great


Cheers!

I'm really liking it. I get what people mean when they say you can feel the difference in quality with the metal case and different strap material

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Workhard

oiljam said:


> Arghh let me out...I can't breathe


Value for money, absolutely a first class build quality. Can't compare with all normal version.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 356746

Workhard said:


> Hi brother, did you check the serial number at the case back? What is the final few digit?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


201E185I


----------



## Workhard

356746 said:


> 201E185I


Good, that's mean watch manufactured in 2019 and not too old 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Workhard

356746 said:


> 201E185I


Mine is 201E022I

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Workhard

Workhard said:


> Bringing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my babe for Japanese curry rice today
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Night shot









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## oiljam

At work...


----------



## Ahmedmady

I just got mine arrived today from Japan .
It just feels so wonderful, and it looks so satisfying.
I'm in love with it's simplicity and the details quality.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Workhard

Ahmedmady said:


> I just got mine arrived today from Japan .
> It just feels so wonderful, and it looks so satisfying.
> I'm in love with it's simplicity and the details quality.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


What is the serial number at the case back? Mine is 201E022I and made in early 2019. How is yours? 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## oiljam

274I mine, Oct’ 1st 2019. From Seiya Japan.


----------



## Ahmedmady

Workhard said:


> What is the serial number at the case back? Mine is 201E022I and made in early 2019. How is yours?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Mine has 201E316I made in factory 201E on November 12, 2019









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Workhard

oiljam said:


> 274I mine, Oct' 1st 2019. From Seiya Japan.


Seem that all from Seiya Japan are newly manufactured 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Workhard

Ahmedmady said:


> Mine has 201E316I made in factory 201E on November 12, 2019
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yours is the latest one I seen so far

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Grizzmeister

Workhard said:


> Seem that all from Seiya Japan are newly manufactured
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Does that mean it's a good time to buy? I really want a GW-5000-1JF but I keep making excuses not to pull the trigger and finally purchase one.


----------



## Workhard

Grizzmeister said:


> Does that mean it's a good time to buy? I really want a GW-5000-1JF but I keep making excuses not to pull the trigger and finally purchase one.


Buy it and you will never regret when seeing the build quality. Absolutely a different class when the watch is made in Japan. I only purchase G shock of Japanese version which it's model number always ended with 「1JF」

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Scott.

Workhard said:


> Yours is the latest one I seen so far


I think mine was made on 27 November 2019?.

Just arrived last week in the UK. Also purchased direct from SeiyaJapan (great seller - highly recommended).










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Workhard

Scott. said:


> I think mine was made on 27 November 2019?.
> 
> Just arrived last week in the UK. Also purchased direct from SeiyaJapan (great seller - highly recommended).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Day 331, excellent. I purchased mine from Hong Kong dealer and could only get one manufactured on 22 Jan 2019. Price US$280

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Scott.

Workhard said:


> Day 331, excellent. I purchased mine from Hong Kong dealer and could only get one manufactured on 22 Jan 2019. Price US$280
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I paid US$289.99. (£236.50). Not too bad but got hit for the VAT when it arrived in the UK.

Actually ended up costing me more than my GMW-B5000 (although I got that for a cracking price in the Jura Watches sale).

Price aside, for anyone thinking about getting one of these, I'd say go for it. It definitely feels special. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Workhard

Scott. said:


> I paid US$289.99. (£236.50). Not too bad but got hit for the VAT when it arrived in the UK.
> 
> Actually ended up costing me more than my GMW-B5000 (although I got that for a cracking price in the Jura Watches sale).
> 
> Price aside, for anyone thinking about getting one of these, I'd say go for it. It definitely feels special.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


My next wish is to get a GMW-B5000D-1JF, absolutely beauty, anyone know the price from Seiya Japan?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## memento_mori

Workhard said:


> Buy it and you will never regret when seeing the build quality. Absolutely a different class when the watch is made in Japan. I only purchase G shock of Japanese version which it's model number always ended with 「1JF」
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I am sorry, but the 1JF means only, that it should be sold in Japan, not that it is made in Japan. Nevertheless the 5000 is really made in Japan.


----------



## Scott.

Workhard said:


> My next wish is to get a GMW-B5000D-1JF, absolutely beauty, anyone know the price from Seiya Japan?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


https://www.seiyajapan.com/products/gmw-b5000d-1jf?_pos=1&_sid=7c9f762e1&_ss=r :-!


----------



## dgaddis

Ahmedmady said:


> Mine has 201E316I made in factory 201E on November 12, 2019
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That's a batch code, not a serial number. Serial numbers are unique to each watch, meaning only one watch in the world has that serial number. Any other watch made in the same batch as yours will have the same batch code. GW-5000's don't seem to get a serial number.

Here's the back of my GMW-B5000 the batch code is 201E064I - 201E is the factory code I believe (same as yours!) and 064I is the date, Mar 5, 2019 in this case. I've seen another GMW-B5000 on the forum with the same batch code as mine. The serial number is 191064A0604 - that's unique to my watch.


----------



## D50

How does my 201E113E decode? A 7-13-2015 purchase from shoppinginjapan.


----------



## dgaddis

D50 said:


> How does my 201E113E decode? A 7-13-2015 purchase from shoppinginjapan.


201E = Factory Code
113 = 113th day of the year
E = last digit of the year, 4 in your case (A = 0, B = 1, etc etc)

April 23, 2014


----------



## FreakyCas

dgaddis said:


> 201E = Factory Code
> 113 = 113th day of the year
> E = last digit of the year, 4 in your case (A = 0, B = 1, etc etc)
> 
> April 23, 2014


Isn't it April 23 2015?


----------



## FreakyCas

dgaddis said:


> 201E = Factory Code
> 113 = 113th day of the year
> E = last digit of the year, 4 in your case (A = 0, B = 1, etc etc)
> 
> April 23, 2014


Isn't it April 23 2015?


----------



## dgaddis

FreakyCas said:


> Isn't it April 23 2015?


Ah you're right, I miscounted.


----------



## D50

FreakyCas said:


> Isn't it April 23 2015?


Cool - thanks guys! Only a few months old when I got it.


----------



## D50

double post pls delete.


----------



## Workhard

Scott. said:


> https://www.seiyajapan.com/products/gmw-b5000d-1jf?_pos=1&_sid=7c9f762e1&_ss=r :-!


Thx a lot brother 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## oiljam

Workhard said:


> Thx a lot brother
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Don't fall for the J version on these, they went down to £237 in the recent Jura Watches January sale.


----------



## Sassi

Here are a few shots from yesterday.


----------



## Scott.

oiljam said:


> Don't fall for the J version on these, they went down to £237 in the recent Jura Watches January sale.


Not quite -£270 for the all metal (I know 'cos I got one!)

As far as I know the GMW-B5000s are all made in Japan anyway 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## oiljam

Scott. said:


> Not quite -£270 for the all metal (I know 'cos I got one!)
> 
> As far as I know the GMW-B5000s are all made in Japan anyway
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes you're right, £270 but someone did mention an extra 10% taking it to £243. I'm not sure if this worked because I weren't buying. Great price though £270.


----------



## Scott.

oiljam said:


> Yes you're right, £270 but someone did mention an extra 10% taking it to £243. I'm not sure if this worked because I weren't buying. Great price though £270.


I think the 10% only applied to non sale items unfortunately.

Yep, I won a watch with that price!


----------



## Scott.

Sassi said:


> Here are a few shots from yesterday.
> 
> View attachment 14845873
> 
> 
> View attachment 14845877


Fantastic pictures!


----------



## Sassi

Scott. said:


> Fantastic pictures!


Thank you very much! :-!


----------



## Dr_Driggy1998

Hey y’all
I’ve been on the fence about this watch. There’s a lot of other watches below this price that have more features such as the gwb5600 that went on sale for 100, and some gmw’s dropping below the 250 mark. I ask you all this. Is it really worth it not having a function yet paying a premium for this watch? How do you explain the price difference and the functionality of this watch compared to other,seemingly, better options on the market?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dgaddis

vignesh98 said:


> Hey y'all
> I've been on the fence about this watch. There's a lot of other watches below this price that have more features such as the gwb5600 that went on sale for 100, and some gmw's dropping below the 250 mark. I ask you all this. Is it really worth it not having a function yet paying a premium for this watch? How do you explain the price difference and the functionality of this watch compared to other,seemingly, better options on the market?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Same way you justify buying any 'luxury' good - the heart wants what the heart wants.

I went with a GMW-B5000 on a resin strap and couldn't be happier. It's more expensive than a GW-5000, but the bigger buttons, metal bezel, better backlight, bluetooth, etc are worth the increased $$$ for me.


----------



## Scott.

vignesh98 said:


> Hey y'all
> I've been on the fence about this watch. There's a lot of other watches below this price that have more features such as the gwb5600 that went on sale for 100, and some gmw's dropping below the 250 mark. I ask you all this. Is it really worth it not having a function yet paying a premium for this watch? How do you explain the price difference and the functionality of this watch compared to other,seemingly, better options on the market?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I picked up a GW-B5600-1ER Heritage on the composite strap on sale a few weeks back. Its a great watch, no question, but I wanted a positive display square to have one of each. Did a bit of research and came to the conclusion that the GW-5000 1JF was the one to go for (despite having less functionality and an older display).

In truth I was partly swayed by this article, which describes the GW 5000 as historically significant.

https://www.fratellowatches.com/casio-g-shock-gw-5000-52mondayz-week-34/

So I took a punt, ordered one direct from Japan and ended up paying more than I probably should have after import costs and UK taxes.

But when it arrived, any doubt went out the window. Side by side with the 5600, it just feels a better quality product. The bezel and strap are softer, and the metal case adds extra heft, but not too much.

It now sits along side my third square (too good a price to say no) and holds its own against that one too.

Go for it - its well worth the premium over the 5600 IMO. It just feels more special |>


----------



## AndrwTNT

vignesh98 said:


> Hey y'all
> I've been on the fence about this watch. There's a lot of other watches below this price that have more features such as the gwb5600 that went on sale for 100, and some gmw's dropping below the 250 mark. I ask you all this. Is it really worth it not having a function yet paying a premium for this watch? How do you explain the price difference and the functionality of this watch compared to other,seemingly, better options on the market?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


There's just something about it..

No but honestly, I think it boils down to your own personal desire to have one as well as the benefits you find in it.

I personally can say it is easily my absolute favorite G-Shock even though it doesn't do some of the things that my others can.

It's simplicity, ruggedness, sleekness and efficiency all works together to bring you an overall awesome watch.

That's my opinion at least.


----------



## coltpeacemaker041

I'm thinking about getting one but I've got 8in wrists so it may not look right! Also no barometer no temp no compass no dive meter no moon graph ect what's the fascination for these? I'm trying to understand but when I can get a Rangeman GW9400-1D fully loaded with features? Maybe it's something I'm missing until ill I buy one! 

Sent from my CPH1979 using Tapatalk


----------



## GaryK30

coltpeacemaker041 said:


> I'm thinking about getting one but I've got 8in wrists so it may not look right! Also no barometer no temp no compass no dive meter no moon graph ect what's the fascination for these? I'm trying to understand but when I can get a Rangeman GW9400-1D fully loaded with features? Maybe it's something I'm missing until ill I buy one!
> 
> Sent from my CPH1979 using Tapatalk


You may find the strap too short on the GW-5000 wth your wrist size.


----------



## coltpeacemaker041

GaryK30 said:


> You may find the strap too short on the GW-5000 wth your wrist size.


Really? Is the original strap a high quality one and can you replace them with say a combi which I know fits as my brother has one?

Sent from my CPH1979 using Tapatalk


----------



## GaryK30

coltpeacemaker041 said:


> Really? Is the original strap a high quality one and can you replace them with say a combi which I know fits as my brother has one?
> 
> Sent from my CPH1979 using Tapatalk


Yes, it's high quality, just not very long. You can replace it with a combi bracelet.


----------



## coltpeacemaker041

GaryK30 said:


> Yes, it's high quality, just not very long. You can replace it with a combi bracelet.


Thanks buddy I appreciate it! Regardless off my first post there's just something about them I can't explain that makes me want one! I've been looking at a few on Ebay..

Sent from my CPH1979 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr.Jones82

coltpeacemaker041 said:


> I'm thinking about getting one but I've got 8in wrists so it may not look right! Also no barometer no temp no compass no dive meter no moon graph ect what's the fascination for these? I'm trying to understand but when I can get a Rangeman GW9400-1D fully loaded with features? Maybe it's something I'm missing until ill I buy one!
> 
> Sent from my CPH1979 using Tapatalk


They're enthusiast pieces. People love the screw backs because it reminds them of how the old Gs used to be manufactured and they feel like they're more rugged to them, and they have an updated module compared to the dw-5600. I'd just try out a regular dw-5600 piece first. People always suggest buying these, but unless you are an enthusiast I think it is kind of a waste of money in my opinion. Oh, the resin is amazing though. I didn't realize what a difference a high quality resin makes. By far the best resin strap on a square.


----------



## coltpeacemaker041

I know this isn't the same watch as you guys are talking about but! Do you think this would be a good model to buy? GW-S5600-1JF









Sent from my CPH1979 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sid_Mac

Does anyone know if the strap on the metal square GMW-B5000G-1JF is as nice as the strap on the GW-5000?


----------



## A-Squared

coltpeacemaker041 said:


> I know this isn't the same watch as you guys are talking about but! Do you think this would be a good model to buy? GW-S5600-1JF
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my CPH1979 using Tapatalk


This is a great watch! Its my go to when I go jogging and hiking, it's super light

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## coltpeacemaker041

A-Squared said:


> This is a great watch! Its my go to when I go jogging and hiking, it's super light
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I watch the Watchgeek on YT and he said the same! I thinks is 47g. It looks amazing love the carbon fibre strap and the writing..

Sent from my CPH1979 using Tapatalk


----------



## Grizzmeister

Mr.Jones82 said:


> They're enthusiast pieces. People love the screw backs because it reminds them of how the old Gs used to be manufactured and they feel like they're more rugged to them, and they have an updated module compared to the dw-5600. I'd just try out a regular dw-5600 piece first. People always suggest buying these, but unless you are an enthusiast I think it is kind of a waste of money in my opinion. Oh, the resin is amazing though. I didn't realize what a difference a high quality resin makes. By far the best resin strap on a square.


I love the pure simplicity of the GW-5000-1JF and yes - buying a DW-5600 first made me want the superior Japanese manufactured Square even more. Right now I'm just struggling with the idea of paying ~ $260 for a watch that's supposed to be treated roughly.


----------



## Mr.Jones82

Grizzmeister said:


> I love the pure simplicity of the GW-5000-1JF and yes - buying a DW-5600 first made me want the superior Japanese manufactured Square even more. Right now I'm just struggling with the idea of paying ~ $260 for a watch that's supposed to be treated roughly.


I have one and love it...but in all honesty it isn't worth 260. You're not paying for functionality, you're paying an enthusiast fee in my opinion. I have no complaints about my purchase; I'm just speaking objectively. You do get the best resin they make and the screw back is dlc I believe, but at least to me, they're not worth the premium unless you're a G junky.
Case in point, some guy started a thread a while back about how pissed he was about purchasing a gw-5000, only to find out he would've been just as happy with a regular dw-5600 (or if you are worried about solar then a 5610). Everyone called him a troll, but if you look at it from his point of view he had a point.


----------



## Dr_Driggy1998

Mr.Jones82 said:


> I have one and love it...but in all honesty it isn't worth 260. You're not paying for functionality, you're paying an enthusiast fee in my opinion. I have no complaints about my purchase; I'm just speaking objectively. You do get the best resin they make and the screw back is dlc I believe, but at least to me, they're not worth the premium unless you're a G junky.
> Case in point, some guy started a thread a while back about how pissed he was about purchasing a gw-5000, only to find out he would've been just as happy with a regular dw-5600 (or if you are worried about solar then a 5610). Everyone called him a troll, but if you look at it from his point of view he had a point.


I mean I don't mind paying a premium for a dlc coated screw down back, a metal housing, premium resin bands, and a superior display. But I don't think it warrants the 300 price tag. Maybe 200 but definitely not 300.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Scott.

Sid_Mac said:


> Does anyone know if the strap on the metal square GMW-B5000G-1JF is as nice as the strap on the GW-5000?


Based on the strap I've just bought for my GMW (genuine Casio part) I'd have to say yes it is.


----------



## Sid_Mac

Scott. said:


> Based on the strap I've just bought for my GMW (genuine Casio part) I'd have to say yes it is.


Thank you for this info!


----------



## Workhard

Anyone have problem in receiving wave signal and where are you? So far I am fine with my 5K









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Palettj

Mr.Jones82 said:


> They're enthusiast pieces. People love the screw backs because it reminds them of how the old Gs used to be manufactured and they feel like they're more rugged to them, and they have an updated module compared to the dw-5600. I'd just try out a regular dw-5600 piece first. People always suggest buying these, but unless you are an enthusiast I think it is kind of a waste of money in my opinion. Oh, the resin is amazing though. I didn't realize what a difference a high quality resin makes. By far the best resin strap on a square.


Dont forget made in Japan in the top notch factory.


----------



## 356746

From today, my only watch:


----------



## oiljam

356746 said:


> From today, my only watch:


Well done, it's my only watch too. Sold off quite a lot to get to one watch after becoming slightly disillusioned with all the flipping I've done over the years. I've been a one watch man now for a few months and not really wanted anything else. The GW-5000 is a great 'single' watch to have. No need for anything else.


----------



## xncu1331

So I have a GW5000 and I love it, it's great, it's very thin for a G. 

I have one complaint.

It doesn't show dual time. On the GW6900, if you hit the top left button in the home screen mode, the date/month display alternates and shows a second time zone on the same screen. The GW5000 has a world time mode, but it doesn't show both timezones at once. I love the GW6900 too, but it's bigger and chunkier than its square counterpart.

Nothing in life is ever perfect


----------



## fernandoc

I've been loving this watch for almost half a year but maan do I dislike the buttons. They're impossible to press with gloves on, while I'm driving. So I use the auto BL which discharges the watch because it lights up 90% when I don't look and there was a week when I barely got out into light and the low battery started flashing.


----------



## Sassi

Little "water sports" with my GW-5000-1JF today. :-d


----------



## Rammus

I love my GW5K


----------



## yankeexpress

Got an extra 5000 (pre-owned) at a bargain price to install in my extra DW-5025 Ocean Grey resin and band:


----------



## yankeexpress

vignesh98 said:


> Hey y'all
> I've been on the fence about this watch. There's a lot of other watches below this price that have more features such as the gwb5600 that went on sale for 100, and some gmw's dropping below the 250 mark. I ask you all this. Is it really worth it not having a function yet paying a premium for this watch? How do you explain the price difference and the functionality of this watch compared to other,seemingly, better options on the market?


This was posted years ago, earlier in this thread and I see it obviously bears reposting:

From Wornandwound

"For the exact opposite of value, but for true excessive watch nerd pleasure, I'll introduce the Japan-only GW-5000, which is a modern tribute to the very first G-Shock model, the DW5000, which came to market in 1983.

The $325 GW-5000 looks like any $40 "square" G you can buy at Wal-Mart, and that's its beauty. Only the wearer knows it has a metal case, a DLC'd screwdown caseback, solar and atomic features and a softer resin case and band.

Is it overpriced? Of course. 
Is it awesome in its ridiculousness? Of course.

Non-watch people will think you are an idiot for paying over $300 for a plain G-Shock that you have to order from Japan. But that's why they are non-watch people."

GW-5000 DLC










https://geeklounge.wordpress.com/tag/gw-5000-1jf/




























Link to thread Psychology of the GW-5000:

https://www.watchuseek.com/f105/review-psychology-casio-gw-5000-a-543392.html


----------



## yankeexpress

yankeexpress said:


> Got an extra 5000 (pre-owned) at a bargain price to install in my extra DW-5025 Ocean Grey resin and band:


We used to have to pay about $400 for a new GW-5000 from Japan. Now with careful, patient shopping, they can be snagged mint pre-owned under $200, a relative bargain. The GW-S5600 cost more and it doesn't have a DLC coated steel case, just the titanium back (I have both)


----------



## TheBigBurrito

I love it too! I have the same bracelet on my GW5k.

Question for you: was it really hard for you to attach the end links to the GW5k? For me, the raised DLC caseback interfered with the flanges on the bracelet ends. So I had to force it on there pretty hard, in order to get the springbars to click in. I'm thinking of filing down the under edge of each end of the bracelet, to make it fit better.












Rammus said:


> I love my GW5K


----------



## Mr.Jones82

yankeexpress said:


> We used to have to pay about $400 for a new GW-5000 from Japan. Now with careful, patient shopping, they can be snagged mint pre-owned under $200, a relative bargain. The GW-S5600 cost more and it doesn't have a DLC coated steel case, just the titanium back (I have both)


I always thought they were JDM, but I actually purchased mine discounted from an AD in Korea. Are they Asia only now or available everywhere?


----------



## Rammus

TheBigBurrito said:


> I love it too! I have the same bracelet on my GW5k.
> 
> Question for you: was it really hard for you to attach the end links to the GW5k? For me, the raised DLC caseback interfered with the flanges on the bracelet ends. So I had to force it on there pretty hard, in order to get the springbars to click in. I'm thinking of filing down the under edge of each end of the bracelet, to make it fit better.


I did not have a problem for the assembly, I removed the bezel.
Do you have the right tool ?


----------



## dgaddis

fernandoc said:


> I've been loving this watch for almost half a year but maan do I dislike the buttons. They're impossible to press with gloves on, while I'm driving. So I use the auto BL which discharges the watch because it lights up 90% when I don't look and there was a week when I barely got out into light and the low battery started flashing.


What buttons do you need to press while driving?

The GMW-B5000's all have bigger easier to use buttons....


----------



## TheBigBurrito

Rammus said:


> I did not have a problem for the assembly, I removed the bezel.
> Do you have the right tool ?
> View attachment 14897465


Thanks for responding! My issue was the tab on the underside of the bracelet pushing against the screw-down case back. In this photo, you can see the bracelet tab pushing against the case back. I didn't remove the bezel before installing, but I don't think that would have affected this tab pushing against the caseback ...


----------



## xncu1331

Rammus said:


> I love my GW5K


Where'd you source this bracelet? Is this the combi for the 5600 series? I'd been wondering if grabbing something off ebay would fit...


----------



## Rammus

xncu1331 said:


> Where'd you source this bracelet? Is this the combi for the 5600 series? I'd been wondering if grabbing something off ebay would fit...


I bought this on Watch Way.

https://www.watchway.co.uk/product-page/g-shock-band-10575397


----------



## Dxnnis

Always wanted to post here (better late than never)


----------



## DrGonzo

Has anyone tried a Nick Mankey hook strap on their GW 5000?

https://www.watchuseek.com/f222/nick-mankey-hook-strap-4865385-12.html


----------



## Mirosuaw




----------



## mkeric1

i have a question guys
is rubber strap on this model longer than 5610?
thanks in advance


----------



## Facelessman

mkeric1 said:


> i have a question guys
> is rubber strap on this model longer than 5610?
> thanks in advance


Nope. Same length


----------



## D50

GW-5000-1JF showing correct spring forward time. I wonder how it does it? My sync time was 1:08 am Pacific and DST change was 2:00 am. So from 1:59:59 it changed to 3:00:00 I guess.


----------



## harry-g




----------



## dgaddis

D50 said:


> GW-5000-1JF showing correct spring forward time. I wonder how it does it? My sync time was 1:08 am Pacific and DST change was 2:00 am. So from 1:59:59 it changed to 3:00:00 I guess.


I went to a concert Saturday night and didn't get home till about midnight, so I happened to catch my G Shock sync with the MB6 and the change to DST. It turned to 12:00, then started the sync, and once done (~about 4mins later) it went ahead and jumped to hour ahead to 1:04am and the DST icon appeared.

So apparently, even tho the official change is at 2am, the change happens in the signal from CO sometime before (probably 12:00 I'd guess). That makes sense, 'cause otherwise radio controlled clocks wouldn't spring forward until 22hrs later than they should.


----------



## Alexanderchu

hey everyone, I'm looking to sell the steel bezel if anybody's keen -> listed in the sales corner.



Alexanderchu said:


> Perfect companion for a few morning laps. Aftermarket steel bezel on that and the pleasant surprise is that it makes the buttons significantly easier to use! (I don't think it's that the buttons are stiff, I think it's more that the space to press them on the original bezel is narrow!)
> 
> View attachment 14542415


----------



## Ottovonn

Seven years later, this watch still remains my favorite G-Shock and watch.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dxnnis

Ottovonn said:


> Seven years later, this watch still remains my favorite G-Shock and watch.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Know what you mean @Ottovonn I have only had my GW5000 a short time but it is really growing on me and I reckon once I give it a new bezel and strap my 5610 could be knocked down from its top spot for me


----------



## GaryK30

dgaddis said:


> I went to a concert Saturday night and didn't get home till about midnight, so I happened to catch my G Shock sync with the MB6 and the change to DST. It turned to 12:00, then started the sync, and once done (~about 4mins later) it went ahead and jumped to hour ahead to 1:04am and the DST icon appeared.
> 
> So apparently, even tho the official change is at 2am, the change happens in the signal from CO sometime before (probably 12:00 I'd guess). That makes sense, 'cause otherwise radio controlled clocks wouldn't spring forward until 22hrs later than they should.


As I recall, WWVB starts broadcasting the "DST on" bit at 0:00 UTC, which is 4:00 PM PST or 7:00 PM EST the night before the official change occurs.


----------



## D50

dgaddis said:


> I went to a concert Saturday night and didn't get home till about midnight, so I happened to catch my G Shock sync with the MB6 and the change to DST. It turned to 12:00, then started the sync, and once done (~about 4mins later) it went ahead and jumped to hour ahead to 1:04am and the DST icon appeared.
> 
> So apparently, even tho the official change is at 2am, the change happens in the signal from CO sometime before (probably 12:00 I'd guess). That makes sense, 'cause otherwise radio controlled clocks wouldn't spring forward until 22hrs later than they should.


Nice catch!


----------



## D50

dgaddis said:


> I went to a concert Saturday night and didn't get home till about midnight, so I happened to catch my G Shock sync with the MB6 and the change to DST. It turned to 12:00, then started the sync, and once done (~about 4mins later) it went ahead and jumped to hour ahead to 1:04am and the DST icon appeared.
> 
> So apparently, even tho the official change is at 2am, the change happens in the signal from CO sometime before (probably 12:00 I'd guess). That makes sense, 'cause otherwise radio controlled clocks wouldn't spring forward until 22hrs later than they should.


Nice catch!


----------



## toomuchdamnrum

So my GW5000 of only 4 years had a strap tear at the spring bar. My noob question would be, where to get a legit replacement strap? I know I know there is a search function, just looking for some recent experiences


----------



## Dxnnis

I think pacparts is your best bet or tiktox if UK based, I just received mine from tiktox and was pleased just how quick they was


----------



## Sir-Guy

toomuchdamnrum said:


> So my GW5000 of only 4 years had a strap tear at the spring bar. My noob question would be, where to get a legit replacement strap? I know I know there is a search function, just looking for some recent experiences


I've bought several from PacParts with no complaints.


----------



## Facelessman

I bought from both pacparts and toktox before. But when taking shipping and taxes into accout now i buy from casio service center. Depending on where you live i guess


----------



## Palettj

With all the crap going on in the world, I've put away all other watches until things calm down. I'm wearing my trusty GW5000 nonstop through this bizarre time.


----------



## Facelessman

I got mine in 2017, swapped to all black hardware in 2018, calibrated accuracy in 2019. Finally in 2020 I just gained enough confidence to hydro mod it. Original o-ring wasn't in its best shape. So i replaced it with a new one before i closed the caseback and put original band and bezel back on




Way back into love, hopefully leak free







Edit: Thanks for very helpful instruction in the link below, and other members who helped me along the way

https://www.watchuseek.com/f17/tough-solar-hydro-mod-method-4915239.html


----------



## sweeperdk01

New to the club, just received this from Seiya today.

It's birthday was July 20, 2019









Sendt fra min SM-N975F med Tapatalk


----------



## kenls

sweeperdk01 said:


> New to the club, just received this from Seiya today.
> 
> It's birthday was July 20, 2019
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sendt fra min SM-N975F med Tapatalk


Nice, welcome to the club. Wear it in good health, especially these days.


----------



## Alexanderchu

kenls said:


> sweeperdk01 said:
> 
> 
> 
> New to the club, just received this from Seiya today.
> 
> It's birthday was July 20, 2019
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sendt fra min SM-N975F med Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> Nice, welcome to the club. Wear it in good health, especially these days.
Click to expand...

"Wear it in good health" certainly takes on a whole new meaning during these times! But indeed, to everybody here, do wear all your GW-5000's in good health!


----------



## heyBJK




----------



## oiljam

Just delivered another full trailer of stock into an Asda supermarket. Got to keep them shelves stocked up. Plenty of beer and toilet roll on this one ;-)

Stay safe everyone


----------



## Dxnnis

oiljam said:


> Just delivered another full trailer of stock into an Asda supermarket. Got to keep them shelves stocked up. Plenty of beer and toilet roll on this one ;-)
> 
> Stay safe everyone


Thanks to all the people like you keeping things moving


----------



## computer_freak

I've noticed that my M5610 and GMW-B5000 will sync pretty much everywhere in my home. Even when it's on my wrist. But my GW-5000s are very picky, they will only sync behind a window towards the German tower.

Is this because the 3159 module antenna has less range in a steel case? Anyone else experiencing this?


----------



## Dxnnis

All my 5610's and gw-5000 sync no problem every night in their box stashed under the bed but I think I am just lucky where I am as they will manually sync any time of day in most places. Personally I find they are about even


----------



## journeyforce

computer_freak said:


> I've noticed that my M5610 and GMW-B5000 will sync pretty much everywhere in my home. Even when it's on my wrist. But my GW-5000s are very picky, they will only sync behind a window towards the German tower.
> 
> Is this because the 3159 module antenna has less range in a steel case? Anyone else experiencing this?


I don't know about the GMW-B5000 as I could never get mine to pick up the Bluetooth before returning it but I can agree about the GW-M5610 as it both seems to sync in its original box( chose not to wear it the first day and put it back in the box after pics and it synced up) It also syncs on my wrist also


----------



## journeyforce

From Japan to East Coast of the USA In 2 days


----------



## computer_freak

And another question. The resin on the GW-5000, GW-5000B and DW-5600BB, is there any colour difference between them? Or do they all have the same Casio black?


----------



## Facelessman

Both gw-5000 and gw-5000b have the same shade of black (at least to me).


----------



## BearDeXPS

yes, there is a slight difference in hue


----------



## computer_freak

Thanks for the replies. I was thinking of going for the DW-5600BB or GW-5000B bezel, GW-5000 band and to put the existing DLC buckle from the GW-5000B on it. But I may be better off playing it safe and going for a full GW-5000B set.


----------



## ChungyLondon

Reporting!!


----------



## toomuchdamnrum

Just received a new bezel and band for this baby from Pacparts. Looks like a brand new watch 🙂


----------



## harry-g

The only G-Shock that I have right now. In fact, I don't think I'd care if it's going to be my only watch.


----------



## eternalmetal

Here is mine here on a zulu strap.


----------



## Sassi

Here are a few shots from this morning. :-d


----------



## AndrwTNT

Excellent shots, Sassi!!!


----------



## Sassi

AndrwTNT said:


> Excellent shots, Sassi!!!


Thank you very much. :-!


----------



## AndrwTNT

Finally got what I consider to be the GW-5000's older brother, the GW-5600 to join the family. Figured you all in this thread would enjoy it as much as I do.

It was actually in excellent condition when I got it. Just cleaned/greased the o-ring and gave it all a deep clean. Looks brand new now!

















(Crazy how the serial number completely vanishes in the shot...)


----------



## Sassi

AndrwTNT said:


> Finally got what I consider to be the GW-5000's older brother, the GW-5600 to join the family. Figured you all in this thread would enjoy it as much as I do.
> 
> It was actually in excellent condition when I got it. Just cleaned/greased the o-ring and gave it all a deep clean. Looks brand new now!
> 
> View attachment 15012991
> 
> 
> View attachment 15012993
> 
> 
> (Crazy how the serial number completely vanishes in the shot...)
> View attachment 15012995
> 
> 
> View attachment 15012999
> 
> 
> View attachment 15013005
> 
> 
> View attachment 15013017


Thanks for sharing. Nice find and beautiful shots! :-d


----------



## AndrwTNT

Sassi said:


> Thanks for sharing. Nice find and beautiful shots! :-d


Thank you very much for the kind words!


----------



## heyBJK




----------



## harry-g




----------



## Dr_Driggy1998

Finally a part of the club. I love most aspects of this watch but the light. The green hue reminds me of the other 5600 series. I traded for this watch but for just half the price I could have gotten a better light such as that from the gwb5600. Does anyone know how to change the backlight color on this series? Any help would be greatly appreciated.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Facelessman

Dr_Driggy98 said:


> Finally a part of the club. I love most aspects of this watch but the light. The green hue reminds me of the other 5600 series. I traded for this watch but for just half the price I could have gotten a better light such as that from the gwb5600. Does anyone know how to change the backlight color on this series? Any help would be greatly appreciated.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Congrats on your acquisition. GW-5000 use EL backlight while GW-B5600 use LED. So not interchangeable.


----------



## harry-g

Dr_Driggy98 said:


> Finally a part of the club. I love most aspects of this watch but the light. The green hue reminds me of the other 5600 series. I traded for this watch but for just half the price I could have gotten a better light such as that from the gwb5600. Does anyone know how to change the backlight color on this series? Any help would be greatly appreciated.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Welcome to the club. 3159 is actually quite an old module. A few of the last created with EL backlight if I'm not wrong.


----------



## FarmeR57

> Finally got what I consider to be the GW-5000's older brother, the GW-5600 to join the family. Figured you all in this thread would enjoy it as much as I do.


Great post AndrwTNT and nice to see the 5600J getting some rare love around here 

brothers...


----------



## journeyforce

AndrwTNT said:


> Finally got what I consider to be the GW-5000's older brother, the GW-5600 to join the family. Figured you all in this thread would enjoy it as much as I do.
> 
> It was actually in excellent condition when I got it. Just cleaned/greased the o-ring and gave it all a deep clean. Looks brand new now!
> 
> View attachment 15012991
> 
> 
> View attachment 15012993
> 
> 
> (Crazy how the serial number completely vanishes in the shot...)
> View attachment 15012995
> 
> 
> View attachment 15012999
> 
> 
> View attachment 15013005
> 
> 
> View attachment 15013017


The G!!!

The first atomic/solar square offered in the USA.

I still have mine. I remember back in the day when they were sold new, they were always on sale at Macy's and JC Penneys and I picked up a bunch of them to give as gifts


----------



## AndrwTNT

FarmeR57 said:


> Great post AndrwTNT and nice to see the 5600J getting some rare love around here
> 
> brothers...
> View attachment 15016649
> 
> View attachment 15016651


Awesome!! Thank you. They look great on the combi as well!



journeyforce said:


> The G!!!
> 
> The first atomic/solar square offered in the USA.
> 
> I still have mine. I remember back in the day when they were sold new, they were always on sale at Macy's and JC Penneys and I picked up a bunch of them to give as gifts


Yup! I think that's why I've been drawn to it. A little pioneer in a sense.

Isn't that funny how something can be somewhat average in the moment but end up being desirable later on down the road? I find that fun to think about..


----------



## tommy.arashikage

I inadvertently banged my wrist against a metal handrail while walking yesterday and my GW-5000 took the brunt of the impact. The crystal gained a substantial scuff, but the watch was fine overall.

The scuffs and scratches were located near the day and date areas of the LCD.













Time to clean-up this crystal:






----------
After 30 minutes of hand polishing with cerium oxide:




The crystal looked flawless to my naked eye after 30 minutes of polishing. Unfortunately, I got my 7x and 10x loupes out to inspect further. The loupe revealed that a small portion of a scratch remained so another 30 minute round of polishing ensued.

----------
After 60 total minutes of hand polishing with cerium oxide:






Good as new. Of course the loupe revealed a tiny portion of the scratch still remained, but I can't see any of the scratch without a 10x loupe so I am going to let it ride. This watch is my most used daily wearer. It will pick up wabi sabi as time goes on so it is somewhat relieving to have some in the bank.

Hope you enjoyed this story which was just an excuse to add some more GW-5000 images to this fantastic thread.


----------



## tommy.arashikage

double


----------



## Ottovonn

You did a great job polishing out the crystal. I honestly did not think it was scratched in the first image (it looked like a smudge) until I did a double take. I have a thin screen protector on mine, but I doubt it'd protect against a head on collision with an abrasive surface.


----------



## Palettj

Can anyone recommend the best way to clean the strap on the GW5K? Mine seems to be getting dingy.


----------



## Dxnnis

Palettj said:


> Can anyone recommend the best way to clean the strap on the GW5K? Mine seems to be getting dingy.


Good old soap and water and an old toothbrush or similar works pretty good


----------



## shane.shepherd

tommy.arashikage said:


> double


New owner here, what bracelet is that, and where to get it?


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

My girlfriend rocking her 5000 today


----------



## kenls

shane.shepherd said:


> New owner here, what bracelet is that, and where to get it?


Looks like a combi V2. Can be bought from HERE, but it has been at least £20 cheaper there not so long ago. Assuming you're in Europe, I suggest you try your own country's CASIO site. It may be a lot less pricey.


----------



## Palettj

GW5K on the cover of HODINKEE. This must have slipped through the cracks, we made it to the top fellas!!!

https://www.hodinkee.com/articles/a-starters-guide-to-the-square-g-shock-from-fratello


----------



## HKasdf

New strap/bezel day. While the bezel was off, gave it a good cleaning as well.


----------



## Bugster

Took the plunge and bought a 5000 after having it in the basket several times before. After a bit of research got it from seiyajapan. Cant recommend them enough, outstanding service. Ordered 10pm UK time on Thursday, was in the UK by Saturday and delivered Tuesday morning. Pretty good in the current state of the world.


----------



## kenls

Bugster said:


> Took the plunge and bought a 5000 after having it in the basket several times before. After a bit of research got it from seiyajapan. Cant recommend them enough, outstanding service. Ordered 10pm UK time on Thursday, was in the UK by Saturday and delivered Tuesday morning. Pretty good in the current state of the world.


Welcome to the GW5K club. Wear it in good health. :-!

Stay Safe.


----------



## Dr_Driggy1998

I remember making my first post on my gw5k and it was pretty neutral but I gotta say that this watch has grown on me. I love the simplicity of the watch and the resin band makes it easier on my mind when I might accidentally bang it up. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Palettj

Dr_Driggy98 said:


> I remember making my first post on my gw5k and it was pretty neutral but I gotta say that this watch has grown on me. I love the simplicity of the watch and the resin band makes it easier on my mind when I might accidentally bang it up.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Its the best GShock in my opinion.


----------



## Palettj

Dr_Driggy98 said:


> I remember making my first post on my gw5k and it was pretty neutral but I gotta say that this watch has grown on me. I love the simplicity of the watch and the resin band makes it easier on my mind when I might accidentally bang it up.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Its the best GShock in my opinion.


----------



## journeyforce

Bugster said:


> View attachment 15073465
> 
> Took the plunge and bought a 5000 after having it in the basket several times before. After a bit of research got it from seiyajapan. Cant recommend them enough, outstanding service. Ordered 10pm UK time on Thursday, was in the UK by Saturday and delivered Tuesday morning. Pretty good in the current state of the world.


Perhaps you got one of the last of the GW-5000 from Seiya? He is out of stock of the GW-5000 (something I have not seen before)


----------



## Bugster

journeyforce said:


> Perhaps you got one of the last of the GW-5000 from Seiya? He is out of stock of the GW-5000 (something I have not seen before)


While I was thinking about buying it went out of stock. I added my email to be notified when available again and a few days later I got a message and ordered. Perhaps getting them is getting more difficult and they are acquiring them in relation to demand. Checking the number on my case it seems to be dated as the last few days of 2019 (or 2009?)


----------



## Kalax03

Purchased one last week, so far i am amazed what i missed out on. It's absolutely not feeling like the M5610. The strap, the screwdown caseback everything adds up. Worth the money!


----------



## Dxnnis

Bugster said:


> While I was thinking about buying it went out of stock. I added my email to be notified when available again and a few days later I got a message and ordered. Perhaps getting them is getting more difficult and they are acquiring them in relation to demand. Checking the number on my case it seems to be dated as the last few days of 2019 (or 2009?)


Doubt it would be last few days of 2009, great watch hope you get to really enjoy wearing it often


----------



## journeyforce

Bugster said:


> While I was thinking about buying it went out of stock. I added my email to be notified when available again and a few days later I got a message and ordered. Perhaps getting them is getting more difficult and they are acquiring them in relation to demand. Checking the number on my case it seems to be dated as the last few days of 2019 (or 2009?)


I think it more that Casio might be shutting down plants or dialing back production due to the Corona. it looks like a bunch of watches are in short supply


----------



## journeyforce

journeyforce said:


> I think it more that Casio might be shutting down plants or dialing back production due to the Corona. it looks like a bunch of watches are in short supply


 just talked to Seiya and he said he just got a couple GW-5000 in yesterday. But after those are sold it will be a few weeks till he gets more.

I was right in that Casio is pretty much closed but I was wrong for the reason is not for the virus. It is currently Golden Week in Japan where everything shuts down. Casio will not open again until after May 6th this year


----------



## Palettj

Bugster said:


> While I was thinking about buying it went out of stock. I added my email to be notified when available again and a few days later I got a message and ordered. Perhaps getting them is getting more difficult and they are acquiring them in relation to demand. Checking the number on my case it seems to be dated as the last few days of 2019 (or 2009?)


There is no way your GW5K is from 2009, they do not sit on the shelves that long.


----------



## Bugster

Palettj said:


> There is no way your GW5K is from 2009, they do not sit on the shelves that long.


No I didn't think it was really. Just quoting the years to the letter "I". It's a great watch. Feels just that bit more premium than my other squares and subtly a bit smarter. Very nearly bought a B5000 but very happy I bought the GW5K For my metal case g shock.


----------



## journeyforce

Bugster said:


> No I didn't think it was really. Just quoting the years to the letter "I". It's a great watch. Feels just that bit more premium than my other squares and subtly a bit smarter. Very nearly bought a B5000 but very happy I bought the GW5K For my metal case g shock.


You did the right thing. I got the full metal B5000 version. I loved it for like 2 days. It was heavy and too shiny for me. Like a middle ages suit of armor and just as uncomfortable.


----------



## Bugster

journeyforce said:


> You did the right thing. I got the full metal B5000 version. I loved it for like 2 days. It was heavy and too shiny for me. Like a middle ages suit of armor and just as uncomfortable.


 I had ordered the B5000 directly from gshock but quickly regretted it and cancelled the next day before it was dispatched. I wanted the metal case but not the metal bezel or the Bluetooth or the app integration. All seems a bit unnecessary. I know it's been out a long time but the GW5K and it's features is a much better fit for me.


----------



## johnnybegud

Lumeshot









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## journeyforce

Bugster said:


> I had ordered the B5000 directly from gshock but quickly regretted it and cancelled the next day before it was dispatched. I wanted the metal case but not the metal bezel or the Bluetooth or the app integration. All seems a bit unnecessary. I know it's been out a long time but the GW5K and it's features is a much better fit for me.
> View attachment 15087415


I could live with the bluetooth and I think it would be cool to have MB6 and bluetooth sync capabilities in a GW-5000 as long as it had a displayed the battery level (seriously Casio, it would not have taken much to add a battery level meter on the B5000)


----------



## Rammus




----------



## Sam7777

Long time lurker. This just in from Seiya. Couldn't be happier.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dxnnis

Sam7777 said:


> Long time lurker. This just in from Seiya. Couldn't be happier.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Congratulations


----------



## Palettj

Dxnnis said:


> Congratulations


I have not worn another watch in the past 2 months, such a solid piece. I once read it was referred to as the "Japanese Submariner."


----------



## Palettj

Dxnnis said:


> Congratulations


I have not worn another watch in the past 2 months, such a solid piece. I once read it was referred to as the "Japanese Submariner."


----------



## Alexanderchu

Hello! We just had our first child over the weekend and I'm pleased to report here that my GW-5000 has been indispensable during these early days, especially for keeping track of feeding times through the night. Light and comfortable to sleep with, robust so I don't even need to think maintenance or accidentally knocking it off my side table, and the supple rubber strap means it doesn't irritate my baby during those moments we're trying to handle him while he's wriggling around. Anyway, this was certainly not a use case for the watch when I acquired it last year, but I've been so impressed with it every since.


----------



## Facelessman

Alexanderchu said:


> Hello! We just had our first child over the weekend and I'm pleased to report here that my GW-5000 has been indispensable during these early days, especially for keeping track of feeding times through the night. Light and comfortable to sleep with, robust so I don't even need to think maintenance or accidentally knocking it off my side table, and the supple rubber strap means it doesn't irritate my baby during those moments we're trying to handle him while he's wriggling around. Anyway, this was certainly not a use case for the watch when I acquired it last year, but I've been so impressed with it every since.


Big congrats to you and your family.


----------



## oiljam

Alexanderchu said:


> Hello! We just had our first child over the weekend and I'm pleased to report here that my GW-5000 has been indispensable during these early days, especially for keeping track of feeding times through the night. Light and comfortable to sleep with, robust so I don't even need to think maintenance or accidentally knocking it off my side table, and the supple rubber strap means it doesn't irritate my baby during those moments we're trying to handle him while he's wriggling around. Anyway, this was certainly not a use case for the watch when I acquired it last year, but I've been so impressed with it every since.


Congratulations to you both


----------



## Miklos86

Alexanderchu said:


> Hello! We just had our first child over the weekend and I'm pleased to report here that my GW-5000 has been indispensable during these early days, especially for keeping track of feeding times through the night. Light and comfortable to sleep with, robust so I don't even need to think maintenance or accidentally knocking it off my side table, and the supple rubber strap means it doesn't irritate my baby during those moments we're trying to handle him while he's wriggling around. Anyway, this was certainly not a use case for the watch when I acquired it last year, but I've been so impressed with it every since.


Big congratulations to you and your family! Gs are good friends in these times as well, for you don't have to worry about getting any kind of fluid on your watch, plus the light comes handy when being up at strange hours


----------



## oiljam

Been having a ponder about the GW-5000 and what makes it stand out over the GW-M5610, which in its own is a great watch may I say from the onset. But to me the 5610 feels a little light, maybe a throw away watch and what I mean by that is if it got badly damaged you'd throw it away and easily replace it with a new one. Whereas the 5000 with its full metal body will survive anything, it will only gather battle scars along the way. Probably one of the toughest modern G Shocks. In time it will become like the classic DW-5000 you see full of wabi. When you see one of these classic screwbacks, you can only admire what they've been through over the decades. A watch to be proud of as it gets old with all its imperfections, one that's followed you through life and shrugged off the hard times. I feel it will age better than the lighter, plastic 5610, a great watch that is difficult to be proud of. However the 5000 will be handed down the generations. 'Look at this old tatty watch Dad wore everyday, it's so cool, and it still works!' It's a classic in the making. The GW-5000, wear it with pride what ever you are doing today and the coming decades.










ps. as a 5610 owner, hopefully I didn't bash it too much


----------



## Dxnnis

I know what your saying @oiljam, and I agree with what you say but I think the 5610 will hold up pretty well also. Not in the same league but still great


----------



## Chempop

Lounging out to some Game of Thrones, which I never managed to finish when it aired.


----------



## dsquared24

Does anyone know if the strap for the 5000 is different in length compared to the GWM5610's strap? I was in between holes on the 5610 and could never get the right fit. Enough so that I sold it off. I've seen that there is a difference in lug to lug between the 5000 and 5610 and it might be enough for me to jump to the 5000 to get a better fit out of the box. Or, if there is a difference in the length of the strap too.


----------



## Dxnnis

Best I can tell from laying them out side by side is they are the same


----------



## Facelessman

Same length for both. Screwbacks fit slightly different from 5610/5600 i think there is a chance that it might fit you better.


----------



## AndrwTNT

dsquared24 said:


> Does anyone know if the strap for the 5000 is different in length compared to the GWM5610's strap? I was in between holes on the 5610 and could never get the right fit. Enough so that I sold it off. I've seen that there is a difference in lug to lug between the 5000 and 5610 and it might be enough for me to jump to the 5000 to get a better fit out of the box. Or, if there is a difference in the length of the strap too.


I agree with Facelessman, I think the 5000 would fit you better. I'd gotten my 5000 before ever owning a 5610 and ended up selling the 5610 because I could never get a comfortable fit. Too tight or too loose. Even on the combi bracelet.. which made me realize it was the lug to lug that was messing me up.


----------



## dsquared24

Sweet, thank you so much guys. Really appreciate the insight. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## oiljam

dsquared24 said:


> Sweet, thank you so much guys. Really appreciate the insight.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I think the screwback gives it slightly more height too so that may solve your 'in between hole problem' ;-)


----------



## dsquared24

oiljam said:


> I think the screwback gives it slightly more height too so that may solve your 'in between hole problem' ;-)


Yeah I think you're right, I forgot that the screw back is thicker and thus "pulls" the strap up a bit when buckled. That may just solve it. Now I'm turning to when should I buy it. I know that Seiya-san has moved to DHL shipping but I don't want to be stuck with any long delays. I know, I know first world problems right.


----------



## dsquared24

Double post


----------



## Sam7777

Anyone here thought that this was gonna be an unnecessary purchase but then regretted not getting it earlier? I know I do 









Thanks covid working on a Sunday.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Alexanderchu

dsquared24 said:


> Does anyone know if the strap for the 5000 is different in length compared to the GWM5610's strap? I was in between holes on the 5610 and could never get the right fit. Enough so that I sold it off. I've seen that there is a difference in lug to lug between the 5000 and 5610 and it might be enough for me to jump to the 5000 to get a better fit out of the box. Or, if there is a difference in the length of the strap too.


One more thing to consider is that the strap on the 5000 is more supple so you might be able to wear it on the tighter hole without it irritating you the same way the harder 5610's strap might've.


----------



## dsquared24

Alexanderchu said:


> One more thing to consider is that the strap on the 5000 is more supple so you might be able to wear it on the tighter hole without it irritating you the same way the harder 5610's strap might've.


I'm typing this while it's on my wrist and wow you're right. Didn't realize how much more supple the strap is than the 5610. In combination with the other factors I'm able to pin the buckle one hole tighter and it fits so much better.

Thanks again to everyone who helped me with my question. Happy to be a part of the club.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Palettj

dsquared24 said:


> I'm typing this while it's on my wrist and wow you're right. Didn't realize how much more supple the strap is than the 5610. In combination with the other factors I'm able to pin the buckle one hole tighter and it fits so much better.
> 
> Thanks again to everyone who helped me with my question. Happy to be a part of the club.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Welcome!!!


----------



## Alexanderchu

I'm so pleased to hear you pulled the trigger on it and for the promising start! Welcome to the club and we hope you'll get as much enjoyment from your 5000 as the rest of us around here. This is by far and away the favourite watch in my collection during this period as my attention turns towards caring for my young family and I don't have the energy to keep up the maintenance on all my other mechanical watches.



dsquared24 said:


> I'm typing this while it's on my wrist and wow you're right. Didn't realize how much more supple the strap is than the 5610. In combination with the other factors I'm able to pin the buckle one hole tighter and it fits so much better.
> 
> Thanks again to everyone who helped me with my question. Happy to be a part of the club.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dsquared24

Alexanderchu said:


> I'm so pleased to hear you pulled the trigger on it and for the promising start! Welcome to the club and we hope you'll get as much enjoyment from your 5000 as the rest of us around here. This is by far and away the favourite watch in my collection during this period as my attention turns towards caring for my young family and I don't have the energy to keep up the maintenance on all my other mechanical watches.


Thanks! Congrats to you and your family too!


----------



## dsquared24

Alexanderchu said:


> I'm so pleased to hear you pulled the trigger on it and for the promising start! Welcome to the club and we hope you'll get as much enjoyment from your 5000 as the rest of us around here. This is by far and away the favourite watch in my collection during this period as my attention turns towards caring for my young family and I don't have the energy to keep up the maintenance on all my other mechanical watches.


Thanks! Congrats to you and your family too!


----------



## DingoDave

Thanks again to everyone who helped me with my question. Happy to be a part of the club.

Great watch! In addition to the thickness of the case the lug to lug measurement is different with the GW5000 being longer then the GW-M5610. I also could not get the GW-M5610 to ever fit me right. Odd that Casio decided to make the case a different size than the GW5000, Dw5600e and a number of classic squares. That is why the bezels are not interchangeable.



dsquared24 said:


> I'm typing this while it's on my wrist and wow you're right. Didn't realize how much more supple the strap is than the 5610. In combination with the other factors I'm able to pin the buckle one hole tighter and it fits so much better.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zeuloa

Got it a few days ago after being suck in Japan Post for a month!

Really enjoy it so far, and fits much better than my previous DW5600e.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zeuloa

Sam7777 said:


> Long time lurker. This just in from Seiya. Couldn't be happier.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Mine was made the same day.... COVID-19 babies!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sam7777

zeuloa said:


> Mine was made the same day.... COVID-19 babies!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hey!!!! That's awesome!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zeuloa

Visiting it's American relatives hehe









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## entropy96

Fergfour said:


> I was on a business trip this week and decided to wear the GW5000 during most of the meetings. One of my coworkers mentioned in a side conversation I'm a watch nut. The next day one of the folks we were visiting came over to me and said "I heard you were a watch guy but I see you're wearing sort of a wimpy watch", his exact word. I debated with myself how to respond to this a55hat. I decided to go the educational route and take off the watch, let him get a closer look at it, the DLC, talk about the functions, etc. I explained I appreciate all watches but don't prejudge anything. He was the typical follow the herd, status symbol watch guy, "I have an Omega this, [insert fancy brand here] that", and so on, and also said they are expensive to maintain, service, etc. He didn't seem excited or happy about it them though. It seemed more of the view of acquiring watches that everyone else says are the best. I hate that. If there's no happiness involved like I get with the simple GW5000 then I'm not wasting money on it just so I can post in some forum and say, "look I got my Rolex too, I belong now".


This is just the sad reality of the world we live in. Most non-WIS thinks you can only get satisfaction in buying a luxury watch, like a Submariner for example.

I, on the other, as well as most G-Shockers here I believe, gain the same level of satisfaction in wearing a 5000 the same way I wear my FP Journe or Rado or Tissot.


----------



## Ottovonn

entropy96 said:


> This is just the sad reality of the world we live in. Most non-WIS thinks you can only get satisfaction in buying a luxury watch, like a Submariner for example.
> 
> I, on the other, as well as most G-Shockers here I believe, gain the same level of satisfaction in wearing a 5000 the same way I wear my FP Journe or Rado or Tissot.


Very true. I have owned several automatics, from Seiko to Tudor, and plan on purchasing the Rolex Explorer Mark 2 at some point, but I constantly go back to my GW-5000. As fellow forum-goer Pachoe once said, "the GW-5000 is the G-Shock equivalent of the Rolex Sub." It meets the criteria of quality and satisfaction for a lot of us watch lovers.

So, those who buy watches solely for their status symbol won't get it and probably never will.


----------



## entropy96

Ottovonn said:


> Very true. I have owned several automatics, from Seiko to Tudor, and plan on purchasing the Rolex Explorer Mark 2 at some point, but I constantly go back to my GW-5000. As fellow forum-goer Pachoe once said, "the GW-5000 is the G-Shock equivalent of the Rolex Sub." It meets the criteria of quality and satisfaction for a lot of us watch lovers.
> 
> So, those who buy watches solely for their status symbol won't get it and probably never will.


Nice to see you still active here, my friend. Been a while.

Nice Pelagos btw. Still have my Tudor Black Bay with me. Solid watches Tudor make.


----------



## Palettj

entropy96 said:


> This is just the sad reality of the world we live in. Most non-WIS thinks you can only get satisfaction in buying a luxury watch, like a Submariner for example.
> 
> I, on the other, as well as most G-Shockers here I believe, gain the same level of satisfaction in wearing a 5000 the same way I wear my FP Journe or Rado or Tissot.


You nailed it. A true watch WIS is going to have a couple Gshocks in their collection because they are awesome. The GW5K is a bespoke special watch in its own right and made in Japan, 99% of people do not get it and wear watches for what others think.


----------



## Palettj

entropy96 said:


> This is just the sad reality of the world we live in. Most non-WIS thinks you can only get satisfaction in buying a luxury watch, like a Submariner for example.
> 
> I, on the other, as well as most G-Shockers here I believe, gain the same level of satisfaction in wearing a 5000 the same way I wear my FP Journe or Rado or Tissot.


You nailed it. A true watch WIS is going to have a couple Gshocks in their collection because they are awesome. The GW5K is a bespoke special watch in its own right and made in Japan, 99% of people do not get it and wear watches for what others think.


----------



## Scott.

guccimanilla said:


> Has anyone worn this watch with a smart casual, or semi-formal outfit?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk












Yes. Often 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AndrwTNT

Ottovonn said:


> Very true. I have owned several automatics, from Seiko to Tudor, and plan on purchasing the Rolex Explorer Mark 2 at some point, but I constantly go back to my GW-5000. As fellow forum-goer Pachoe once said, "the GW-5000 is the G-Shock equivalent of the Rolex Sub." It meets the criteria of quality and satisfaction for a lot of us watch lovers.
> 
> So, those who buy watches solely for their status symbol won't get it and probably never will.


Well said.

I always think it's funny how my GW5000 has stuck around (without hesitation) while my Seamaster, Pelagos (regrettably), and other "nicer" watches have been sold off. I get just as much satisfaction from wearing my scratched up vintage W-780 or my restored DW1000 as I do with some of my higher end watches. It's all about the feeling it gives you when you look down at it.

That's one thing most of us here have in common.. the appreciation for watches that are special/unique to each of us.

If anything, I feel bad for the clowns that drop loads of cash on "status" pieces just to show their worth. They're missing out on so much fun...


----------



## Ottovonn

Scott. said:


> Yes. Often
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Very sharp look. I can also attest that I've worn the 5000 to the office with a dress shirt many times.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Facelessman

I let my last sport automatics go, not so long after i got my GW-5000. I still enjoy the beauty of those well made mechanicals but no urge to get a new one. In fact my last mechanical purchase was 6-7 years ago.

Now my lifestyle does not require much of formality but I would confidently dress up with G(s) and doesn't really care what other wear. (Sorry one in the pic is not GW-5000 but show my point)


----------



## Facelessman

Back to GW-5000, after i hydro mod it a couple months ago, it certainly got a lot of wrist time (much more often than regular rotation). Legibility is just awesome also love how solar panel look. Actually it is on my wrist as i am typing this.



Not that i'm suggesting you guys to perform the mod but i glad i did it. It is a bold/irreversible mod and can lead to fustration/regrets if failed. I also sacrified auto light function but that's ok for me, I never use it anyway.


----------



## entropy96

Facelessman said:


> I let my last sport automatics go, not so long after i got my GW-5000. I still enjoy the beauty of those well made mechanicals but no urge to get a new one. In fact my last mechanical purchase was 6-7 years ago.
> 
> Now my lifestyle does not require much of formality but I would confidently dress up with G(s) and doesn't really care what other wear. (Sorry one in the pic is not GW-5000 but show my point)


What model is this one? The scribblings are hilarious but makes me interested in getting one.


----------



## Facelessman

entropy96 said:


> What model is this one? The scribblings are hilarious but makes me interested in getting one.


It's custom build. I use crystal from DW-5600YU, purchased from pacparts before Casio restricted spare parts

Here is the article from G-Central
https://www.g-central.com/yu-nagaba-x-g-shock-dw-5600-from-beams/


----------



## Didimauw

entropy96 said:


> Fergfour said:
> 
> 
> 
> I was on a business trip this week and decided to wear the GW5000 during most of the meetings. One of my coworkers mentioned in a side conversation I'm a watch nut. The next day one of the folks we were visiting came over to me and said "I heard you were a watch guy but I see you're wearing sort of a wimpy watch", his exact word. I debated with myself how to respond to this a55hat. I decided to go the educational route and take off the watch, let him get a closer look at it, the DLC, talk about the functions, etc. I explained I appreciate all watches but don't prejudge anything. He was the typical follow the herd, status symbol watch guy, "I have an Omega this, [insert fancy brand here] that", and so on, and also said they are expensive to maintain, service, etc. He didn't seem excited or happy about it them though. It seemed more of the view of acquiring watches that everyone else says are the best. I hate that. If there's no happiness involved like I get with the simple GW5000 then I'm not wasting money on it just so I can post in some forum and say, "look I got my Rolex too, I belong now".
> 
> 
> 
> This is just the sad reality of the world we live in. Most non-WIS thinks you can only get satisfaction in buying a luxury watch, like a Submariner for example.
> 
> I, on the other, as well as most G-Shockers here I believe, gain the same level of satisfaction in wearing a 5000 the same way I wear my FP Journe or Rado or Tissot.
Click to expand...

Yes I love the fact that the 5000 is a "sleeper" where no one would know the value of it. Just looks like a plain simple digital watch.


----------



## Alexanderchu

Hey everyone, just wanted to say that this is by far the best thread on WUS. Thanks for being such good, supportive folks and for keeping the passion alive for this very special watch!


----------



## zeuloa

Alexanderchu said:


> Hey everyone, just wanted to say that this is by far the best thread on WUS. Thanks for being such good, supportive folks and for keeping the passion alive for this very special watch!


Thanks! Let's see yours, if you don't have one yet hopefully you'll join us soon!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Alexanderchu

zeuloa said:


> Thanks! Let's see yours, if you don't have one yet hopefully you'll join us soon!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I've got one - it's a stock 5000 so I haven't really shown it. I'm thinking of adding bullbars though - anybody got a good value for money Aliexpress or eBay seller for it? Thanks!


----------



## AndrwTNT

Alexanderchu said:


> I've got one - it's a stock 5000 so I haven't really shown it. I'm thinking of adding bullbars though - anybody got a good value for money Aliexpress or eBay seller for it? Thanks!


JaysandKays still sell them I think and from what I remember are pretty affordable. Good fitment too.


----------



## Alexanderchu

AndrwTNT said:


> Alexanderchu said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've got one - it's a stock 5000 so I haven't really shown it. I'm thinking of adding bullbars though - anybody got a good value for money Aliexpress or eBay seller for it? Thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> JaysandKays still sell them I think and from what I remember are pretty affordable. Good fitment too.
Click to expand...

Do I just pick up a vanilla 5600 bullbar or are there specific bars designed for this 5000? Sorry, I haven't had the chance to browse the website yet so maybe the answer to this question is bleedingly obvious. Apologies in advance.


----------



## AndrwTNT

Alexanderchu said:


> Do I just pick up a vanilla 5600 bullbar or are there specific bars designed for this 5000? Sorry, I haven't had the chance to browse the website yet so maybe the answer to this question is bleedingly obvious. Apologies in advance.


No problem at all. I just sent you a PM with a link for the correct ones.


----------



## Palettj

Alexanderchu said:


> I've got one - it's a stock 5000 so I haven't really shown it. I'm thinking of adding bullbars though - anybody got a good value for money Aliexpress or eBay seller for it? Thanks!


Keep it stock!!


----------



## Awesom-O 4000

I have one incoming from Seiya. It will be my first g-shock.

Before I purchased it I knew nothing about the model. I was just browsing Seiya's website and stumbled upon it. 

I've wanted a g-shock for a while, but nothing really caught my eye until this one. I bought it immediately and I've only now started to research what I've just bought.

Apparently I made a good impulsive buy.


----------



## Ottovonn

Awesom-O 4000 said:


> I have one incoming from Seiya. It will be my first g-shock.
> 
> Before I purchased it I knew nothing about the model. I was just browsing Seiya's website and stumbled upon it.
> 
> I've wanted a g-shock for a while, but nothing really caught my eye until this one. I bought it immediately and I've only now started to research what I've just bought.
> 
> Apparently I made a good impulsive buy.


You'll love it. The GW-5000 was my first G-Shock too, about 7 years ago. Before then, I only owned mechanicals.

Now the 5000 is my favorite watch. Love the understated design, premium build and comfort. I even prefer it over the metal squares (I have the titanium and two other metals).

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zeuloa

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ash5000

zeuloa said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Is that a gel insert ??

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk


----------



## zeuloa

Ash5000 said:


> Is that a gel insert ??
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk


No, it's actually a reflection of a green umbrella on top of me haha... Thought it looked pretty cool though...

Here's one with less green reflection...










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ash5000

zeuloa said:


> No, it's actually a reflection of a green umbrella on top of me haha... Thought it looked pretty cool though...
> 
> Here's one with less green reflection...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 ohhhh ok.... I thought u did a lcd mod...

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk


----------



## Awesom-O 4000

Just arrived from Seiya about 2 hours ago. My first g-shock. Now I want a titanium square.


----------



## zeuloa

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dxnnis

zeuloa said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Great shot, nice to see something a little different


----------



## zeuloa

Dxnnis said:


> Great shot, nice to see something a little different


Thanks!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Miklos86

Awesom-O 4000 said:


> View attachment 15180643
> 
> 
> Just arrived from Seiya about 2 hours ago. My first g-shock. Now I want a titanium square.


I know right?









Remember when I got the GW-5000, three years ago. At first I couldn't make anything of it - I mean its "just" a nice monochromatic digital watch, whats the big deal? However, wearing it a lot, noticing the comfortable band, the reassuring case heft and the bombproof module, the whole package just clicks. It can do anything, go anywhere, flies under the radar.


----------



## Ash5000

zeuloa said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Is that submerged in clear Soda

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk


----------



## zeuloa

Ash5000 said:


> Is that submerged in clear Soda
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk


Plain tap water...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ash5000

zeuloa said:


> Plain tap water...
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Ur pics are very deceiving 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk


----------



## zeuloa

Ash5000 said:


> Ur pics are very deceiving
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk


Haha... The last one was a rinse after the beach, therefore I assume the saltiness sparkled the bubbles..

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ash5000

zeuloa said:


> Haha... The last one was a rinse after the beach, therefore I assume the saltiness sparkled the bubbles..
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Ohh...ok 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk


----------



## computer_freak

Time for new resin. The old one smelled like nicotine and had started to become shiny. I was able to sand it back to matte but I ended up replacing it, as I couldn't stand the nicotine smell it put on my wrist.

Did the spring-bars as well as the old ones were stuck.

Still my favourite watch.


----------



## Rammus




----------



## Miklos86

Yesterday I got another taste of the versatility of the watch. In the morning I went out to work in the garden and play with the kids. After lunch a torrential rain and hail hit the city, damaging my roof and causing a leak. I went out immediately to fix it, got dirty and soaking wet. Obviously that was not a problem for the GW5000 which I was still wearing. Wen I was done gave it a good rinse and went out to town with the wife. The watch didn't look out of place there either with that nice monochromatic look. If there ever was a GADA timepiece, this watch is it.


----------



## Dr_Driggy1998

My modded gw5000

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zeuloa

Miklos86 said:


> Yesterday I got another taste of the versatility of the watch. In the morning I went out to work in the garden and play with the kids. After lunch a torrential rain and hail hit the city, damaging my roof and causing a leak. I went out immediately to fix it, got dirty and soaking wet. Obviously that was not a problem for the GW5000 which I was still wearing. Wen I was done gave it a good rinse and went out to town with the wife. The watch didn't look out of place there either with that nice monochromatic look. If there ever was a GADA timepiece, this watch is it.


Come on... You know we love pictures to justify our obsession! Haha


----------



## jimanchower

I joined the club recently, having bought a DW-5600 (my first G-Shock) just two weeks prior.


----------



## zeuloa

jimanchower said:


> I joined the club recently, having bought a DW-5600 (my first G-Shock) just two weeks prior.
> 
> View attachment 15222609


Congrats and great pic!


----------



## Rippa

Here is mine manufactured 173rd day of 2012, so it's 8 today.


----------



## zeuloa

Rippa said:


> Here is mine manufactured 173rd day of 2012, so it's 8 today.
> View attachment 15231949
> 
> View attachment 15231951


Looks great! Original band and bezel?


----------



## Chempop

Rippa said:


> Here is mine manufactured 173rd day of 2012, so it's 8 today.
> View attachment 15231949


What warped the bezel so much, heat, natural aging?
Those buttons don't look easy to press.
Happy B-day! b-)


----------



## Dr_Driggy1998

So I just heard about the gw5000b. Does anybody have one? Is the screen better than the positive display and is it worth paying the price for it if I can source it or is it better to do a negative display mod on the positive version?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dr_Driggy1998

Rippa said:


> Here is mine manufactured 173rd day of 2012, so it's 8 today.
> View attachment 15231949
> 
> View attachment 15231951


The bezel seems it's a bit loose or stuck on the buttons.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chempop

Dr_Driggy98 said:


> So I just heard about the gw5000b. Does anybody have one? Is the screen better than the positive display and is it worth paying the price for it if I can source it or is it better to do a negative display mod on the positive version?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Negative display better visibility than the postive you ask? :-x

I'm quite certain that it'll be the same difference comparing the GW5000 to a negative GW-M5610, sometimes the visibility differences lie within the crystal and not the LCD. The GW5000b will have black buttons and screws too though, so that's something to consider I suppose. I did a module swap on mine btw.


----------



## Dr_Driggy1998

Chempop said:


> Negative display better visibility than the postive you ask? :-x
> 
> I'm quite certain that it'll be the same difference comparing the GW5000 to a negative GW-M5610, sometimes the visibility differences lie within the crystal and not the LCD. The GW5000b will have black buttons and screws too though, so that's something to consider I suppose. I did a module swap on mine btw.
> 
> View attachment 15232011


I think I just had a brain fart this whole time. The modules are the same for the 5k and the 5610. I could, correct me if I'm wrong, perhaps change the module and buttons from a gwm5610bb and call it a day. The screws wouldn't be a problem as I can source them individually.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chempop

Dr_Driggy98 said:


> I think I just had a brain fart this whole time. The modules are the same for the 5k and the 5610. I could, correct me if I'm wrong, perhaps change the module and buttons from a gwm5610bb and call it a day. The screws wouldn't be a problem as I can source them individually.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The buttons from the 5610 won't fit in the GW5000. GW5000 is a total anomaly in the sense that it's a screwback that houses the 5610 module, yet uses the same size bezels as the DW5600... and has unique buttons to boot.


----------



## Dr_Driggy1998

Chempop said:


> The buttons from the 5610 won't fit in the GW5000. GW5000 is a total anomaly in the sense that it's a screwback that houses the 5610 module, yet uses the same size bezels as the DW5600... and has unique buttons to boot.


Got it so the only thing that can be swapped is the module. I think I'll do that because I'm really digging the negative display. Thank you for the info and the accompanying picture of your mod.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rammus

The GW5K is a faithful companion


----------



## Rammus

Double post sorry


----------



## Dr_Driggy1998

If anyone needs a chart for modding here's one









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rikimaru

Guys my G-shock connected app ceased to work.

Phone: Galaxy S9+, stock Android 10
Watch: GW-5600BC-1B


The G-shock connected app works fine like for a day or two, and than won't even start. Reinstalling gives me another day or two. Battery optimisation and background restrictions are turned off fot this particular app. What seems to be the issue? Anyone also experiencing this?


----------



## zeuloa

Rikimaru said:


> Guys my G-shock connected app ceased to work.
> 
> Phone: Galaxy S9+, stock Android 10
> Watch: GW-5600BC-1B
> 
> The G-shock connected app works fine like for a day or two, and than won't even start. Reinstalling gives me another day or two. Battery optimisation and background restrictions are turned off fot this particular app. What seems to be the issue? Anyone also experiencing this?


Well, I guess it's a good thing the GW-5000 doesn't use the app


----------



## Dr_Driggy1998

zeuloa said:


> Well, I guess it's a good thing the GW-5000 doesn't use the app


I remember saying that the gw5000 would be a waste for 200 if it didn't come with the Bluetooth feauture. Now I'm happy it doesn't because life is simpler and my phone has a higher battery life.


----------



## germanos30

Gotta Catch 'Em All :-d ;-) b-)


----------



## Dr_Driggy1998

germanos30 said:


> Gotta Catch 'Em All:-d;-)b-)


Why does your gw5k with positive display seem to have an extra while line around the tough solar label as well as the one highlighting the display. My gw5k seems to look like your gw5000b. Would there be any reason for this?









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dxnnis

germanos30 said:


> Gotta Catch 'Em All:-d;-)b-)


Great hatrick you got, now that is awesome. So jealous


----------



## germanos30

Dr_Driggy98 said:


> Why does your gw5k with positive display seem to have an extra while line around the tough solar label as well as the one highlighting the display. My gw5k seems to look like your gw5000b. Would there be any reason for this?


Its a matter of light, B version got little bit thinner frame and white line is in GW5K.


----------



## Rammus

My beater :rouleau:


----------



## Ottovonn

Rammus said:


> My beater :rouleau:


Looks good and well-worn!

Another benefit of the 5000 - a quick bezel and strap change and it looks brand new again. I last changed the bezel and strap 4 years ago. Might swap again but I'm enjoying the well-worn look.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rammus

Ottovonn said:


> Looks good and well-worn!
> 
> Another benefit of the 5000 - a quick bezel and strap change and it looks brand new again. I last changed the bezel and strap 4 years ago. Might swap again but I'm enjoying the well-worn look.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank-you @Ottovonn I'm also enjoying the well-worn look


----------



## zeuloa

Ottovonn said:


> Looks good and well-worn!
> 
> Another benefit of the 5000 - a quick bezel and strap change and it looks brand new again. I last changed the bezel and strap 4 years ago. Might swap again but I'm enjoying the well-worn look.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


@rammus looks great!!!

@Ottovonn let's see your "patina" hehe


----------



## Ottovonn

zeuloa said:


> @rammus looks great!!!
> 
> @Ottovonn let's see your "patina" hehe




















The wear isn't immediately visible but the resin is definitely scratched up and has lost most of its matte look. I'll try to take a photo in direct sunlight tomorrow.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zeuloa

Ottovonn said:


> The wear isn't immediately visible but the resin is definitely scratched up and has lost most of its matte look. I'll try to take a photo in direct sunlight tomorrow.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Looks good @Ottovonn!

The lettering on the second photo looks very white, did you paint it or is just lighting?


----------



## Ottovonn

zeuloa said:


> Looks good @Ottovonn!
> 
> The lettering on the second photo looks very white, did you paint it or is just lighting?


It's the lighting; it looks more subdued in person. I think this was a 5600e bezel. I had it changed a few years back.

At one point I had a red bezel but went back to the plain old black. I might try to source a yellow one - saw someone with a modded yellow GW-5000 and it looked amazing.

(By the way, I have a screen protector installed which is slightly peeling on the left side. It's stayed in place for about two years)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rammus

Ottovonn said:


> The wear isn't immediately visible but the resin is definitely scratched up and has lost most of its matte look. I'll try to take a photo in direct sunlight tomorrow.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Very nice, looks great!!!


----------



## Bugster

Just received the DHL bill for import tax. Thought I'd got away with it since I got the watch in April. Oh well still enjoying the watch and these things don't come for free.


----------



## Chempop

Bugster said:


> Just received the DHL bill for import tax. Thought I'd got away with it since I got the watch in April. Oh well still enjoying the watch and these things don't come for free.


I'm the US and I've never paid import tax. My B5000 should arrive monday via DHL, anyone know _if and how_ I'll be charged?

I tried looking up info on the DHL site, but it wasn't clear to me.


----------



## zeuloa

Chempop said:


> I'm the US and I've never paid import tax. My B5000 should arrive monday via DHL, anyone know _if and how_ I'll be charged?
> 
> I tried looking up info on the DHL site, but it wasn't clear to me.


From what I understand no duty if under $800, so you should be fine...


----------



## Dr_Driggy1998

Bugster said:


> Just received the DHL bill for import tax. Thought I'd got away with it since I got the watch in April. Oh well still enjoying the watch and these things don't come for free.
> View attachment 15247311


It's been annoying lately. I usually buy my watches from overseas and it seems like DHL has been making a thing of taxing me. I've never had a problem with import fees until this quarantine started.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bugster

Dr_Driggy98 said:


> It's been annoying lately. I usually buy my watches from overseas and it seems like DHL has been making a thing of taxing me. I've never had a problem with import fees until this quarantine started.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It's just one of those things. I'm UK based and went in knowing it would be to pay Just thought I might have got lucky. Was not to be. It's certainly something you need to plan in to your costing and think if you are going to be happy paying the total costs. I really wanted a GW5K so have to accept it.


----------



## Dr_Driggy1998

That sucks. I used to have no problems buying from outside the us and having watches imported. Never had to pay fees. Then all of a sudden I was getting charged 10% of the total watch price as an import fee for every single import I made...from a seller I never had to pay import fees on starting after the quarantine. It wouldn't be a big deal but when the total is 2000$ it makes a sizeable dent. Think it's just the U.S's way of saying "F u for not supporting the economy". 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## computer_freak

I have no problem with the 21% VAT my country charges. What I don't like is the €17 they charge for handling EMS packages. It's literally just grabbing the package, reading the invoice that is taped to the box, converting it to Euro and sending me an invoice for it. They don't even unpack it.

Especially on cheaper watches it's a big hit and import fees and VAT can take up 50% of the cost of the watch.


----------



## bisoro

computer_freak said:


> I have no problem with the 21% VAT my country charges. What I don't like is the €17 they charge for handling EMS packages. It's literally just grabbing the package, reading the invoice that is taped to the box, converting it to Euro and sending me an invoice for it. They don't even unpack it.
> 
> Especially on cheaper watches it's a big hit and import fees and VAT can take up 50% of the cost of the watch.


it's hard to purchase something in Brazil because the VAT for importing something above USD50 is 60% of the price plus BRL15 for handling the package.
DHL invoice it for any package delivered here but the Brazilian Post Service doesn't, I mean, you may or may not be charged if it was delivered by the regular mail.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Alexanderchu

Tiny update from me: added bull bars to my 5000! Although it adds no discernable protection for my purposes, I do think it looks kinda cool haha


----------



## akronzipper

PIcked mine up used for $170. Guy had only worn it a couple times and it was in pristine condition.


----------



## Dxnnis

akronzipper said:


> PIcked mine up used for $170. Guy had only worn it a couple times and it was in pristine condition.
> 
> View attachment 15346282
> 
> 
> View attachment 15346284


Nice find, hope you enjoy it. It's a classic


----------



## FreakyCas

akronzipper said:


> PIcked mine up used for $170. Guy had only worn it a couple times and it was in pristine condition.
> 
> View attachment 15346282
> 
> 
> View attachment 15346284


Great price that!


----------



## akronzipper

akronzipper said:


> PIcked mine up used for $170. Guy had only worn it a couple times and it was in pristine condition.
> 
> View attachment 15346282
> 
> 
> View attachment 15346284


I should mention the strap had a horribly strong cologne odor once I started wearing it. Tried everything, and ended up killing the cologne and replacing with a cleaner smell. I ended up ordering a new strap.


----------



## FROG




----------



## JaredNish

Own one BUT my only issue is that for about the same cash you can grab a 5035 in gold. There should be more of a difference in price. ALSO order a combi for my gw-5000 from tiktox and no email confirm or eta. What the hell!?


----------



## Chempop

JaredNish said:


> Own one BUT my only issue is that for about the same cash you can grab a 5035 in gold. There should be more of a difference in price. ALSO order a combi for my gw-5000 from tiktox and no email confirm or eta. What the hell!?


I don't understand comparing the GW5000 to DW5035 limited edition anniversary. Different module, different watch --should one be vastly more expensive to you? Which one?

Tiktox seems to be in the process of sorting their automated email confirmation issues that other members have been talking about recently. I don't know specifics, but you aren't the first person outside of the EU to be confused/troubled over it.


----------



## JaredNish

Chempop said:


> I don't understand comparing the GW5000 to DW5035 limited edition anniversary. Different module, different watch --should one be vastly more expensive to you? Which one?
> 
> Tiktox seems to be in the process of sorting their automated email confirmation issues that other members have been talking about recently. I don't know specifics, but you aren't the first person outside of the EU to be confused/troubled over it.


t's true about the differences. I guess I was approaching it from thePOV that I have more than a few solar Gs with at least a more similar module to the one in the gw5k. For me it is my everyday if I don't want to worry about damage.
If it has a use I'll take it! And if it's unique, I'll take it,.. and if it's rare or pretty. I'll take it too. Too bad that's EVERY G out there. Lol.
That being said I have my eye on a GW-5025d-8JF.


----------



## akronzipper

Sounds like I'm not the only one always struggling with which G to wear. I have a GMW-B5000 as well. I bought the GW-5000 as a true beater, but then I find myself watching Alone on Netflix wondering, if that were me which G would I take? LOL


----------



## computer_freak

For anyone looking for a GW-5000B, I just saw an auction flop at 45k yen, no bidders. Auction is relisted and ends in two days.

It's not often that you see them in this state for MSRP.






ヤフオク!


ヤフオク!は、誰でも簡単に売り買いが楽しめる、日本最大のネットオークションサイトです。圧倒的な商品数を誇るヤフオク!で、落札・出品してみませんか？補償制度もあります。



page.auctions.yahoo.co.jp


----------



## Dxnnis

Would be my dream G but sadly money is soo tight at the moment gotta leave spending alone


----------



## BurnSurvivor

Besides eBay, does anyone have a reliable source for one of these? I’ve been out the game for a few years. Been sleeping on this classic 😬


----------



## BearDeXPS

amazon


----------



## akronzipper

Found mine on Facebook Marketplace. Just make sure they have the box, paperwork, and familiarize yourself with the caseback markings to make sure it's legit. And smell the strap! (So you can negotiate down the price of a new one).


----------



## akronzipper

Also maybe try Chronos24 app. That's where I found my GMW-B5000


----------



## BurnSurvivor

Thanks!


----------



## metalrat

BurnSurvivor said:


> Thanks!


Since it is a JDM model, you can also go the direct import route. I got mine quickly from Seiya Japan; the second great JDM purchase experience with them. The price may vary a bit depending on exchange rates and, if you are unlucky, you might end up paying import duty. But you are at least spared any concerns about authenticity.


----------



## Nokkaelaein

Still rocking my GW-5000-1JF, practically nonstop, almost two years later


----------



## Alexanderchu

Nokkaelaein said:


> View attachment 15370767
> 
> 
> Still rocking my GW-5000-1JF, practically nonstop, almost two years later


Has your bezel and its surrounds gone glossy from the wear? It's a good look!


----------



## Dxnnis

Alexanderchu said:


> Has your bezel and its surrounds gone glossy from the wear? It's a good look!


Looks like a different bezel and band?


----------



## Rippa




----------



## Nokkaelaein

Alexanderchu said:


> Has your bezel and its surrounds gone glossy from the wear? It's a good look!


I like it too , but yeah, as Dxnnis called above, it's just my "good old" GW-5000 setup with a Casio combi bracelet (v1) and a black aftermarket metal bezel. Took a while to find a really good bezel of that sort back then, but after I finally locked this combination in, I've been using it like this ever since.

Here's the photo I've posted before:










Suits me better than the factory setup... but that's just me , and obviously the default is a superb classic in any case.


----------



## Alexanderchu

Nokkaelaein said:


> I like it too , but yeah, as Dxnnis called above, it's just my "good old" GW-5000 setup with a Casio combi bracelet (v1) and a black aftermarket metal bezel. Took a while to find a really good bezel of that sort back then, but after I finally locked this combination in, I've been using it like this ever since.
> 
> Here's the photo I've posted before:
> 
> View attachment 15372949
> 
> 
> Suits me better than the factory setup... but that's just me , and obviously the default is a superb classic in any case.


Oh oops yes, I should've looked more closely at the photo! It was clearly a metal bezel. I made the switch to an aftermarket black steel bezel for a while but something about the fit and finish of it left very unsatisfactory gaps with the module and it gradually bothered me enough to just switch back to the original resin and I sold the bezel. Yours look really good though!


----------



## Racer88

BurnSurvivor said:


> Besides eBay, does anyone have a reliable source for one of these? I've been out the game for a few years. Been sleeping on this classic ?


I just ordered one from "Premium-Japan" via Amazon (today). I ordered a G-Steel from them and received it in FOUR days. Excellent service.


----------



## Chempop

Racer88 said:


> I just ordered one from "Premium-Japan" via Amazon (today). I ordered a G-Steel from them and received it in FOUR days. Excellent service.


I'll be curious what you think of it compared to your 5610.
Have I mentioned the 5000's buttons? 💅


----------



## Miklos86

In the last four days I've taken a motorcycle trip in the Austrian Alps. It was absolutely fantastic, the only fly in the soup being the nonexistent web connection, so couldn't post pics in WRUW. So here is my GW5000 crossing some fine mountain passes, the Großglockner and the Nockalmstraße.


----------



## leets

Charging time...


----------



## computer_freak

computer_freak said:


> Funny thing, but I don't think a GW-5000B with a bracelet would be my ideal watch. It is everything I want, but I wouldn't wear such an expensive and difficult to obtain watch on a daily basis. I don't have that problem with the M5610BC.
> 
> Maybe I will change my mind in the future. For now I am a very happy man with a wonderful watch!


I posted this message six years ago. Seems like I changed my mind because this watch is now my daily.


----------



## Racer88

Got mine yesterday! Came with a friend, all the way from Japan. ?


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Congrats @Racer88  You're on a roll ! Well done. 









My girlfriends GW-5K


----------



## Dr_Driggy1998

Modded my gw5000.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Alexanderchu

Dr_Driggy98 said:


> Modded my gw5000.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


WHOA, that's badass....!


----------



## Prdrers

Didn't remember to post here, but I picked this one up from the sales forum a few days ago. First time owning a 5K, and I haven't been disappointed.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Awesom-O 4000

Awesom-O 4000 said:


> Just arrived from Seiya about 2 hours ago. My first g-shock. Now I want a titanium square.
> View attachment 15180643


This has definitely been one of my best watch purchases. I've been wearing it often.


----------



## Rammus




----------



## Dxnnis

Dr_Driggy98 said:


> Modded my gw5000.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Did you just swap the modules round?


----------



## Rammus

no @Dxnnis I have not swapped the modules


----------



## Dxnnis

Rammus said:


> no @Dxnnis I have not swapped the modules


I'm confused now lol


----------



## tmvle5m

5000 series is the most classic one


----------



## Prdrers

Dxnnis said:


> I'm confused now lol


I think I saw in another thread where he actually converted the 5000 module to negative display...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rammus

Prdrers said:


> I think I saw in another thread where he actually converted the 5000 module to negative display...
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Me ? No!


----------



## Chempop

Rammus said:


> Me ? No!


Me ? Yes!


----------



## K42

I've been wanting a GW5000 for quite some time. But I'm finding it hard to justify because I've had my GW-M5600 for about 10 years, and historically I've always sold off a watch whenever I had a duplicate series. I passed on 2-3 good deals for a GW5000 in the sales corner in the last 2-3 weeks


----------



## Prdrers

K42 said:


> I've been wanting a GW5000 for quite some time. But I'm finding it hard to justify because I've had my GW-M5600 for about 10 years, and historically I've always sold off a watch whenever I had a duplicate series. I passed on 2-3 good deals for a GW5000 in the sales corner in the last 2-3 weeks


I'm with you. I've had several squares, but I had never owned the 5000. I jumped on one of those you passed on lol. I have not regretted it, and I don't think you would either. I still have my 5610, 5200C, and BBM-2, but they prob won't see much wrist time after getting the 5000. Go for it

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jimanchower

took a picture


----------



## Chempop

@jimanchower phenomenal photo!


----------



## BoosterDuck

germanos30 said:


> Gotta Catch 'Em All :-d ;-) b-)


Is the strap on the HR as soft as the ones on the 5k's or is it repurposed from the DW-5600HR?


----------



## tommy.arashikage

BoosterDuck said:


> Is the strap on the HR as soft as the ones on the 5k's or is it repurposed from the DW-5600HR?


The GW-5000HR, DW-5600HR, and GW-6900HR all use the same strap part. It is not as supple as the GW-5000 strap.

HR strap:





PacParts: 91087204882


Casio Watch Band (Resin Black Top/Red Bottom) for Casio 10537115




www.pacparts.com





GW-5000:





PacParts: 91087090203


Casio Watch Band (Resin) for Casio 10323536




www.pacparts.com


----------



## Dxnnis

I never liked the HR strap, that's why my 5600HR is on a GW-5000 strap


----------



## Rammus

In my top two G-Shock


----------



## mealsonwheels

Rolex - 25 years old.


----------



## VijayP

Received it yesterday.. loving it so far.


----------



## VijayP

GW is subdued and understated. Between GW and AT, it could cover all scenarios.


----------



## VijayP

In a mood to share more pics today... current rotation line up.. thinking hard if I need to trim it to 2 watches only..


----------



## djpharoah

Guys - I'm definitely scoping one of these out. How soft/supple is the rubber strap? Worth it or just get the combi?


----------



## Dxnnis

The strap is real nice, not like a real rubber strap but I find it just right. That's why all my squares are on them


----------



## kritameth

This thread is legend in the making! I'm pretty new to G-Shock and for my first square I'm torn between the GW-5000-1JF and the anniversary models, like the DW-5035D-1B. Does anyone have any advice, or can point me in the right direction?


----------



## dgaddis

kritameth said:


> This thread is legend in the making! I'm pretty new to G-Shock and for my first square I'm torn between the GW-5000-1JF and the anniversary models, like the DW-5035D-1B. Does anyone have any advice, or can point me in the right direction?


IMO, if you get a square, you want solar and MB6. Even better yet...get one of the newer modules with Bluetooth. Even if you don't care about Bluetooth, they have a better backlight and the world time feature is better done IMO.


----------



## I29alpha

Read this thread front to back!

The ultimate G. Naturally I have one on its way from Japan now haha


----------



## Miklos86

VijayP said:


> In a mood to share more pics today... current rotation line up.. thinking hard if I need to trim it to 2 watches only..


The Seiko and the Orient can go. The Omega covers formal occasions and the GW5000 the rest. You can't go wrong.

Seriously, those are really fine watches, congratulations!

Sent from my SM-N975F using Tapatalk


----------



## djpharoah

dgaddis said:


> IMO, if you get a square, you want solar and MB6. Even better yet...get one of the newer modules with Bluetooth. Even if you don't care about Bluetooth, they have a better backlight and the world time feature is better done IMO.


 does the GW-5000-1jf have these features/module?


----------



## VijayP

djpharoah said:


> Guys - I'm definitely scoping one of these out. How soft/supple is the rubber strap? Worth it or just get the combi?


Strap is really soft & supple.. it broke-in within a couple of hrs.


----------



## VijayP

Miklos86 said:


> The Seiko and the Orient can go. The Omega covers formal occasions and the GW5000 the rest. You can't go wrong.
> 
> Seriously, those are really fine watches, congratulations!
> 
> Sent from my SM-N975F using Tapatalk


Thats what I am thinking.. thanks


----------



## djpharoah

What about the buttons? They’re super hard to find/press on my old GW-5610


----------



## VijayP

djpharoah said:


> does the GW-5000-1jf have these features/module?


except bluetooth, you have MB6 & solar


----------



## Miklos86

djpharoah said:


> Guys - I'm definitely scoping one of these out. How soft/supple is the rubber strap? Worth it or just get the combi?


I'm not a fan of Casio combi bracelet. The one came on my PRW-50FC-1 has been less than impressive. Now that I've replaced it I'm not sure if it'll ever go back. But the rubber strap of the GW5000 is amazingly comfortable, it would be a shame to replace it with anything. Listen to @Dxnnis above.

Sent from my SM-N975F using Tapatalk


----------



## VijayP

djpharoah said:


> What about the buttons? They're super hard to find/press on my old GW-5610


Not at all.. I use my nails anyway


----------



## VijayP

Miklos86 said:


> I'm not a fan of Casio combi bracelet. The one came on my PRW-50FC-1 has been less than impressive. Now that I've replaced it I'm not sure if it'll ever go back. But the rubber strap of the GW5000 is amazingly comfortable, it would be a shame to replace it with anything. Listen to @Dxnnis above.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N975F using Tapatalk


I agree with it.. OEM rubber strap on it is very good.


----------



## VijayP

I29alpha said:


> Read this thread front to back!
> 
> The ultimate G. Naturally I have one on its way from Japan now haha


I know.. I just went thru one page and placed an order.. thats how tempting it is..


----------



## djpharoah

What's the best/cheapest place to buy from? I think I'm going to grab this as my daily and sell off my recently purchased Frogman G-Shocks...


----------



## Chempop

kritameth said:


> This thread is legend in the making! I'm pretty new to G-Shock and for my first square I'm torn between the GW-5000-1JF and the anniversary models, like the DW-5035D-1B. Does anyone have any advice, or can point me in the right direction?


I have both, among over a dozen others. If you use features like alarm, stopwatch, CDT, I'd skip the GW5000 and get a DW50XX anniversary because they have a much louder beep and current time is displayed in more modes. If you want something packed with features (which are executed better), get a new metal GMW-B5000 or resin GW-B5600.



djpharoah said:


> What about the buttons? They're super hard to find/press on my old GW-5610


Out of all the squares the ones on the GW5000 are by far the most annoying to press, far far more difficult to press compared to the 5610. People will tell you "they are fine, just use your finger nail.." well there is some truth to that, but it takes three times as much pressure and is still a pain in the ass.

You might want to look into the GM-5600 and GMW-B5000 which are the only 2 classic style squares with BIG buttons. Both models have metal bezels though and no resin bezel will fit them.


----------



## VijayP

djpharoah said:


> What's the best/cheapest place to buy from? I think I'm going to grab this as my daily and sell off my recently purchased Frogman G-Shocks...


I got mine on ebay from ippojapanwatch


----------



## I29alpha

djpharoah said:


> What's the best/cheapest place to buy from? I think I'm going to grab this as my daily and sell off my recently purchased Frogman G-Shocks...


I got mine from Chino. Good communication just takes a couple emails to order, they send you a PayPal invoice then you're set.
I was going to order from ShoppinginJapan since I've done business with them before but they raised their price when I went to order so Chino got it.


----------



## Facelessman

Almost 3 years already


----------



## djpharoah

I found one- it should be in its way this week!!


----------



## Lurius

Such a great watch for everything, small enough to fit comfortably under my sleeves and riding gear when taking a spin!


----------



## swanksteak

Love this thread and all the great pics! 

I was planning on getting a GW-5000 from Sakura but they are reporting out of stock. When I contacted them, they mentioned that Casio said the next deliver is "undecided." Does that mean they are discontinue it? I will need to find another source quickly if so, perhaps Chino or Seiya.

Has anyone heard anything?


----------



## dgaddis

swanksteak said:


> Love this thread and all the great pics!
> 
> I was planning on getting a GW-5000 from Sakura but they are reporting out of stock. When I contacted them, they mentioned that Casio said the next deliver is "undecided." Does that mean they are discontinue it? I will need to find another source quickly if so, perhaps Chino or Seiya.
> 
> Has anyone heard anything?


Probably just a COVID thing. Stock and manufacturing and deliveries are still not fully back to normal.


----------



## swanksteak

That’s good to hear. Didn’t want to miss out on the ultimate square!


----------



## Rammus




----------



## Rk1972

Just the ultimate square. After looking at a few of the all metals and other limited additions I took a shot and blind bought one. Glad I did. It's the real deal, Classic G-Shock. I've had zero problems pushing the buttons. For the life of me I can't figure out why some people find it hard to do. Everything works flawlessly, even receiving the Atomic Clock signal from Colorado and I'm in Central New York.


----------



## kritameth

Rk1972 said:


> View attachment 15416808
> 
> Just the ultimate square. After looking at a few of the all metals and other limited additions I took a shot and blind bought one. Glad I did. It's the real deal, Classic G-Shock. I've had zero problems pushing the buttons. For the life of me I can't figure out why some people find it hard to do. Everything works flawlessly, even receiving the Atomic Clock signal from Colorado and I'm in Central New York.


That's reassuring to hear, I was curious if it would receive signal in MA.


----------



## Racer88

kritameth said:


> That's reassuring to hear, I was curious if it would receive signal in MA.


I get it in SE Florida. The reliable reception of the signal can depend on a lot of local factors. Trial and error will usually get you there. Near a west-facing window, for starters, if you're having trouble getting the watch synced.


----------



## Chempop

kritameth said:


> That's reassuring to hear, I was curious if it would receive signal in MA.


I only get a multi-band sync a couple times a month tops in MA.


----------



## I29alpha

My GW5K arrived Monday. I am in love! Took it on a jump this morning trying out a new canopy.


----------



## djpharoah

Guys can someone take a shot of the test screen showing the module number? Looking at one but the module number on the test screen from photos requested is showing 3150 but the case back/manual says 3159?


----------



## kritameth

Chempop said:


> I only get a multi-band sync a couple times a month tops in MA.


I see. I got caught up in the whole MB6 praises, only to be disappointed hearing I likely won't be benefiting a great deal from it, between the intermittent syncs in MA and the nonexistent sync in Thailand. ?



I29alpha said:


> My GW5K arrived Monday. I am in love! Took it on a jump this morning trying out a new canopy.
> 
> View attachment 15417977


How's it hanging? Haha sorry, this is really beyond cool! I'll be happy if mine sees half as grand an adventure.


----------



## Racer88

I29alpha said:


> My GW5K arrived Monday. I am in love! Took it on a jump this morning trying out a new canopy.
> 
> View attachment 15417977


I think that picture wins the interwebz! Very cool!


----------



## kritameth

harald-hans said:


> Here is a pic of my small but growing square collection ...
> 
> View attachment 13459041


Love the stand! If you don't mind me asking, where might I go about procuring one?


----------



## VijayP

I29alpha said:


> My GW5K arrived Monday. I am in love! Took it on a jump this morning trying out a new canopy.
> 
> View attachment 15417977


Is this how you sync it? Just kidding... Cool pic..


----------



## Racer88

VijayP said:


> Is this how you sync it? Just kidding... Cool pic..


"Better signal reception up here!"


----------



## I29alpha

djpharoah said:


> What's the best/cheapest place to buy from? I think I'm going to grab this as my daily and sell off my recently purchased Frogman G-Shocks...





kritameth said:


> I see. I got caught up in the whole MB6 praises, only to be disappointed hearing I likely won't be benefiting a great deal from it, between the intermittent syncs in MA and the nonexistent sync in Thailand. ?
> 
> How's it hanging? Haha sorry, this is really beyond cool! I'll be happy if mine sees half as grand an adventure.


? oh it's hanging good! You gotta tey



Racer88 said:


> I think that picture wins the interwebz! Very cool!


Thanks man


VijayP said:


> Is this how you sync it? Just kidding... Cool pic..


?? L3 all day!



Racer88 said:


> "Better signal reception up here!"


?? for sure!


----------



## Miklos86

Lurius said:


> Such a great watch for everything, small enough to fit comfortably under my sleeves and riding gear when taking a spin!
> View attachment 15412095
> View attachment 15412096
> View attachment 15412097


The GW-5000 is my go-to riding watch as well, for the same reasons. If you scroll up a few pages there's a similar picture of my watch and bike.

Stunning XSR-900 you have there. It is fitting companion to the GW-5000: solid modern tech with a retro vibe.


----------



## lessismore8

Just in case you missed it: Switching a GW-M5630 module in GW-5000 : from grey to gold!


----------



## machlo

One more mod. This time with DW-5600LS-7 bezel&resin.


----------



## BlackTie

4 years!!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Lurius

Miklos86 said:


> The GW-5000 is my go-to riding watch as well, for the same reasons. If you scroll up a few pages there's a similar picture of my watch and bike.
> 
> Stunning XSR-900 you have there. It is fitting companion to the GW-5000: solid modern tech with a retro vibe.


Sorry for the late reply. But yeah, it was your post that inspired me to take a similar picture. My cousin rides a gsx-s just like yours and it's ridiculously fast!


----------



## kritameth

I gave in. Finally just got to High. Thinking about ordering spare parts for it from PacParts, at least bezel/straps/spring bars.


----------



## Facelessman




----------



## Dxnnis




----------



## dgaddis

Anyone want a fake GW-5000? If so, here it is on the ol' ebay! I've already reported it as fake. I'd also make sure to not buy from that seller...


----------



## Dxnnis

dgaddis said:


> Anyone want a fake GW-5000? If so, here it is on the ol' ebay! I've already reported it as fake. I'd also make sure to not buy from that seller...


Oh dear


----------



## Ottovonn

dgaddis said:


> Anyone want a fake GW-5000? If so, here it is on the ol' ebay! I've already reported it as fake. I'd also make sure to not buy from that seller...


Thats the old GW-5600J, the predecessor model. I have it myself. Looks like it's being sold as a GW-5000.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ottovonn

BlackTie said:


> 4 years!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Nice! Mine is coming at 8 years. Great watch, simple and lasting. I sometimes wonder if it needs to be opened up and the gaskets changed. I guess not.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kritameth

Ottovonn said:


> Nice! Mine is coming at 8 years. Great watch, simple and lasting. I sometimes wonder if it needs to be opened up and the gaskets changed. I guess not.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Do you submerge it under water? If not I think you should be fine, but if so I'd probably get around to that at some point in the near future. Better safe than sorry, especially after 8 years, which, might I say, is very impressive. The longest I've owned a watch that wasn't a gift is like a year. ?


----------



## Ottovonn

kritameth said:


> Do you submerge it under water? If not I think you should be fine, but if so I'd probably get around to that at some point in the near future. Better safe than sorry, especially after 8 years, which, might I say, is very impressive. The longest I've owned a watch that wasn't a gift is like a year.


I have a few watches around the 5 year mark but I also rarely keep many. I've sold so many G-Shocks, yet the 5000 has staying power.

I don't swim but I do occasionally take showers with it and submerge it. I may look into getting it tuned up. Thank you.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chempop

dgaddis said:


> Anyone want a fake GW-5000? If so, here it is on the ol' ebay! I've already reported it as fake. I'd also make sure to not buy from that seller...


As @Ottovonn noted, that is a genuine GW5600J. I own one, it's a great square that's slightly larger than the DW5600/GW5000, gets a better sync for me than most MB6, larger digits, longer backlight duration, very nice caseback.


----------



## Bozzy

Still have mine. Had to dig up this thread from page 6, times have changed 😅


----------



## computer_freak

GW-5000B for 39,800 yen (€321 / $380). It's rough though.









CASIO G-SHOCK GW-5000B-1JR 反転液晶 スクリュ... - ヤフオク!


GW-5000B-JRです。ベゼルに多少べたつきを感じますので新品ベゼルをお付けします。裏蓋、尾錠に光の加減によってはスリキズのように見えますが、当方はあまり気になりませんでした。箱、取説等のオリジナルの付属品はありません。フェイスに目視で確認できるキズ等はありません。他のG-shockの箱に入れてレタ－パックプラスで発送する予定です。宜しくお願い致します。（2020年 11月 2日 6時 59分 追加）液晶のキズのように見えるものはホコリです。



page.auctions.yahoo.co.jp





@Dxnnis


----------



## Dxnnis

computer_freak said:


> GW-5000B for 39,800 yen (€321 / $380). It's rough though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CASIO G-SHOCK GW-5000B-1JR 反転液晶 スクリュ... - ヤフオク!
> 
> 
> GW-5000B-JRです。ベゼルに多少べたつきを感じますので新品ベゼルをお付けします。裏蓋、尾錠に光の加減によってはスリキズのように見えますが、当方はあまり気になりませんでした。箱、取説等のオリジナルの付属品はありません。フェイスに目視で確認できるキズ等はありません。他のG-shockの箱に入れてレタ－パックプラスで発送する予定です。宜しくお願い致します。（2020年 11月 2日 6時 59分 追加）液晶のキズのように見えるものはホコリです。
> 
> 
> 
> page.auctions.yahoo.co.jp
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @Dxnnis


Thanks for the tip but sadly no new watches for me this year  
Been a rubbish year and other stuff we got to get first, let's hope next year is better for everyone out there


----------



## computer_freak

I finally got myself a GW-5000. Nice watch, needed a clean and it could use a new set of resin but I'm going to wear it like this for now. The H and O letters on the bezel are perfectly fine, that's just water. But with the sun almost setting I couldn't get another shot.










Sold most of my squares but I have four left.


----------



## Ottovonn

computer_freak said:


> I finally got myself a GW-5000. Nice watch, needed a clean and it could use a new set of resin but I'm going to wear it like this for now. The H and O letters on the bezel are perfectly fine, that's just water. But with the sun almost setting I couldn't get another shot.
> 
> View attachment 15572497
> 
> 
> Sold most of my squares but I have four left.
> 
> View attachment 15572498


Congrats! The 5000 is still one of the best G-Shocks around for the square enthusiast. Do you still have the GW-5000B with negative display (Or am I thinking of someone else lol)? That's also a classic piece. I am in the process of moving a few unworn watches, including squares myself. I find myself just wearing the 5000 or the DW-5200 "Hero" most days.


----------



## computer_freak

Ottovonn said:


> Congrats! The 5000 is still one of the best G-Shocks around for the square enthusiast. Do you still have the GW-5000B with negative display (Or am I thinking of someone else lol)? That's also a classic piece. I am in the process of moving a few unworn watches, including squares myself. I find myself just wearing the 5000 or the DW-5200 "Hero" most days.


Thank you. I have the GW-5000, GW-5000B, GMW-B5000D and the GW-M5610BC. Sold the GW-5035A (and various M5610/DW5600 watches).


----------



## andor

Just sold my gmw-b5000 and got this today. I've had it before, sold it but regretted it - this time I'll keep it forever


----------



## Ottovonn

andor said:


> Just sold my gmw-b5000 and got this today. I've had it before, sold it but regretted it - this time I'll keep it forever
> View attachment 15575912


Just curious as to why you sold your metal square and returned to the 5000.

Congrats on the 5000 - again!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## andor

@Ottovonn: To be honest I felt that my metal square became more of a fashion accessory rather than a true tool watch.
The gw 5000 I feel is a more honest subtle watch, it just makes me more happy. Gonna miss the metal bracelet, though. Bluetooth module, not so much.


----------



## andor

And thank you btw  don't actually know why I sold my first, I regretted it pretty quickly.


----------



## Ottovonn

andor said:


> @Ottovonn: To be honest I felt that my metal square became more of a fashion accessory rather than a true tool watch.
> The gw 5000 I feel is a more honest subtle watch, it just makes me more happy. Gonna miss the metal bracelet, though. Bluetooth module, not so much.


I understand where you're coming from. I am on the cusp of selling at least one of my metal squares. I have three altogether, but I honestly do not wear them as often as I like. I may keep one as a collector's piece, the GMW-B5000-TFC. I gravitate to the subtle, older square, the 5000 often for daily wear.


----------



## journeyforce

andor said:


> Just sold my gmw-b5000 and got this today. I've had it before, sold it but regretted it - this time I'll keep it forever
> View attachment 15575912


I know the feeling. in 2019 I bought and sold 5 GW-5000. 4 of them with in a day of them arriving. Each time I was waiting for one to arrive, i bought another watch and the GW-5000 had to go. I am keeping the one that I have.


----------



## andor

Ottovonn said:


> I gravitate to the subtle, older square, the 5000 often for daily wear.


Couldn't have expressed it better! Initially I thought the metal square would have the soul of a square, only better (if that makes any sense). Well it does indeed have a strong presence (the metal), but in my humble opinion not the true soul of a square - the geeky, technical vibe was somehow, at least for me, lost.


----------



## andor

journeyforce said:


> I know the feeling. in 2019 I bought and sold 5 GW-5000. 4 of them with in a day of them arriving. Each time I was waiting for one to arrive, i bought another watch and the GW-5000 had to go. I am keeping the one that I have.


That's me in a nutshell ? 
Let's keep our GWs this time, maybe we can reminisce about these posts in a couple of years and have a wrist check 

I know I'm keeping this, though. No doubt!


----------



## computer_freak

I know that this has been written a dozen times. But after wearing the GW-5000 for a while, I finally understand why this is the ultimate tool watch. I have plenty of experience with various squares, screwbacks, resin, metal, straps and bracelets but the GW-5000 in stock form is just a perfect watch that you don't really have to care about. I don't have to baby it like the GW-5035A and with the cheap and easily replaced resin I have no problem bumping into a door. The positive display is brilliant, not that far off from the STN display. Much better than what I expected, I can even read it under dim light outside. It's also one of the few black G-Shocks where the positive display doesn't look out of place. I'm not a fan of the GW-M5610 and DW-5600E with a positive display. I guess it has to do with the grayscale design on the GW-5000 crystal.

And regarding the full metal versus GW-5000: I wear both as "beaters" (office worker so I'm not beating it that hard) and the GW-5000 is more comfortable, stealthier and weighs substantially less. When I'm riding my bicycle with the full metal the heavy case digs into my hands which is uncomfortable. No such problem with the GW-5000.


----------



## Dxnnis

computer_freak said:


> I know that this has been written a dozen times. But after wearing the GW-5000 for a while, I finally understand why this is the ultimate tool watch. I have plenty of experience with various squares, screwbacks, resin, metal, straps and bracelets but the GW-5000 in stock form is just a perfect watch that you don't really have to care about. I don't have to baby it like the GW-5035A and with the cheap and easily replaced resin I have no problem bumping into a door. The positive display is brilliant, not that far off from the STN display. Much better than what I expected, I can even read it under dim light outside. It's also one of the few black G-Shocks where the positive display doesn't look out of place. I'm not a fan of the GW-M5610 and DW-5600E with a positive display. I guess it has to do with the grayscale design on the GW-5000 crystal.
> 
> And regarding the full metal versus GW-5000: I wear both as "beaters" (office worker so I'm not beating it that hard) and the GW-5000 is more comfortable, stealthier and weighs substantially less. When I'm riding my bicycle with the full metal the heavy case digs into my hands which is uncomfortable. No such problem with the GW-5000.


Have to agree on the balance of weight and size being so good and the design of the display looking just perfect as it is. Cannot comment on the full metal square comparison but completely understand what you mean concerning the display vs the 5610


----------



## dgaddis

computer_freak said:


> And regarding the full metal versus GW-5000: I wear both as "beaters" (office worker so I'm not beating it that hard) and the GW-5000 is more comfortable, stealthier and weighs substantially less. When I'm riding my bicycle with the full metal the heavy case digs into my hands which is uncomfortable. No such problem with the GW-5000.


I definetly see that being a problem with the full metal squares (I'm a cyclist too), but, the 'half metal' GMW-B5000's on resin straps work great. I can't imagine they're that much heavier than the GW-5000. Google says the GW-5000 is around 73g, the resin strap GMW-B5000 is about 95g, whereas the full metal versions are 150g (ish depending on wrist size).


----------



## mbnv992

I absolutely love my half rubber / metal GMWB5000. I wear my GW5000 equally as much, but definitely prefer the layout of the newer / updated module in the GMWB over the GW. The buttons are also a huge upgrade as well.


----------



## Ottovonn

computer_freak said:


> I know that this has been written a dozen times. But after wearing the GW-5000 for a while, I finally understand why this is the ultimate tool watch. I have plenty of experience with various squares, screwbacks, resin, metal, straps and bracelets but the GW-5000 in stock form is just a perfect watch that you don't really have to care about. I don't have to baby it like the GW-5035A and with the cheap and easily replaced resin I have no problem bumping into a door. The positive display is brilliant, not that far off from the STN display. Much better than what I expected, I can even read it under dim light outside. It's also one of the few black G-Shocks where the positive display doesn't look out of place. I'm not a fan of the GW-M5610 and DW-5600E with a positive display. I guess it has to do with the grayscale design on the GW-5000 crystal.
> 
> And regarding the full metal versus GW-5000: I wear both as "beaters" (office worker so I'm not beating it that hard) and the GW-5000 is more comfortable, stealthier and weighs substantially less. When I'm riding my bicycle with the full metal the heavy case digs into my hands which is uncomfortable. No such problem with the GW-5000.


Definitely agree about it being my ideal tool square (though realistically any G-Shock can fulfill that role).

I do not baby my 5000 at all. It goes to the gym with me often and I've dropped it numerous times.

After about two years of hard use since I last replaced the resin bezel, I popped the bezel (originally from a 5600e that replaced the original) and it cracked.

Also, don't forget to clean up the gunk underneath LOL




























Also trying maybe temporarily the dual resin combo from other square to see if I like this look. I gotta find a resin replacement for my 5000 haha

(This grey resin was difficult to screw in - I don't think it's quite as compatible as I thought. Like wearing super skinny jeans for the 5000 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## speedmistr

Bought my first GW5000 from Chino Seiya Dec 2013 and just picked up a 2nd one from Seiya which arrived today. I can confirm the pushers on the new one--though still stubby--are not as recessed as my first one. And I don't believe it's due to usage because I pretty much never use the pushers. Build date on the new one is August 2020 (259J) and it's perfect now. The recessed pushers were my only gripe. I mostly collect vintage Swiss sports watches but I have some G Shock squares and they satisfy my watch collecting itch as much as mechanical watches. In some ways more. The GW5000 is the best value watch out there in my opinion. I can't say enough about it and I've owned many quality watches over the past 10 years. I'm thinking about picking up I just ordered a couple more as birthday gifts just to show the uninitiated the quality Casio is kicking out these days.




























Update: Solar cell color 2013 (top) vs 2020.


----------



## sweeperdk01

Yeah so I've had the gw5000 previously and stupidly let it go.

Got another from Seiya and added a combi bracelet to it... this one isn't going anywhere.


----------



## cezwho

Got one! This guy started me with squares. I previously didn't like squares but when I received mine, I suddenly understand why people go nuts with squares. ?


----------



## Arete123

I am completely new to the G shock world, but I ordered a 5000 from Seiya Japan and it is arriving tomorrow! I'm super pumped and read all I could about it, including this thread. I find the posts about "I used to have tons of mechanicals until the 5000" very interesting. I wore Timex ironman watches in junior high (over 15 years ago) and loved them. Then I didn't wear watches for a long time. Eventually I got back into watches and went through many--- Citizen diver, Seiko SKX, Orient Bambino, Christopher Ward Trident, a Steinhart diver, a used Seamaster, and ultimately a Submariner Date ceramic (2019). I suffered from the "image" that a Rolex projected so I sold the watch, even though I really like the Sub. I replaced it with a Seiko 5kx which I wore for over a year and still have. It was a little too casual for when I wanted to dress nice, so I recently got a Nomos Tangente datum. It's beautiful and looks really nice with sport coats, suits, etc. Then, I wanted something a little more "sporty" that I could wear in the summer or during more active/casual situations ( skiing, mountain biking, swimming, hiking etc.) so I started looking at something like the Tudor Pelagos, but though it kind of silly to buy a $4000 watch for when I probably would never actually choose it in such a situation (I never ever let my Submariner in the water, because I wanted to baby my $9k purchase). So, I eventually stumbled upon the G Shock 5000 and was very intrigued and ordered one. Looking forward to it.

I'd love to hear more about how the 5000 has affected your watch collection (watches is has made you get rid of, watches it has kept you from buying). I know I will always have at least one nice mechanical watch (currently my Nomos, perhaps a Speedmaster in the future) to wear when I dress nice, which I do often. However, for the other 75% of the time, I'm hoping the 5000 will be a good fit that I don't have to worry about, don't have to wind, don't have to service every 5 years, and don't have to drop a ton of cash on.


----------



## Facelessman

Welcome to the club. GW-5000 is a real understated watch. You'll love yours.


----------



## Dxnnis

Facelessman said:


> Welcome to the club. GW-5000 is a real understated watch. You'll love yours.


+1


----------



## Racer88

Arete123 said:


> I am completely new to the G shock world, but I ordered a 5000 from Seiya Japan and it is arriving tomorrow! I'm super pumped and read all I could about it, including this thread. I find the posts about "I used to have tons of mechanicals until the 5000" very interesting. I wore Timex ironman watches in junior high (over 15 years ago) and loved them. Then I didn't wear watches for a long time. Eventually I got back into watches and went through many--- Citizen diver, Seiko SKX, Orient Bambino, Christopher Ward Trident, a Steinhart diver, a used Seamaster, and ultimately a Submariner Date ceramic (2019). I suffered from the "image" that a Rolex projected so I sold the watch, even though I really like the Sub. I replaced it with a Seiko 5kx which I wore for over a year and still have. It was a little too casual for when I wanted to dress nice, so I recently got a Nomos Tangente datum. It's beautiful and looks really nice with sport coats, suits, etc. Then, I wanted something a little more "sporty" that I could wear in the summer or during more active/casual situations ( skiing, mountain biking, swimming, hiking etc.) so I started looking at something like the Tudor Pelagos, but though it kind of silly to buy a $4000 watch for when I probably would never actually choose it in such a situation (I never ever let my Submariner in the water, because I wanted to baby my $9k purchase). So, I eventually stumbled upon the G Shock 5000 and was very intrigued and ordered one. Looking forward to it.
> 
> I'd love to hear more about how the 5000 has affected your watch collection (watches is has made you get rid of, watches it has kept you from buying). I know I will always have at least one nice mechanical watch (currently my Nomos, perhaps a Speedmaster in the future) to wear when I dress nice, which I do often. However, for the other 75% of the time, I'm hoping the 5000 will be a good fit that I don't have to worry about, don't have to wind, don't have to service every 5 years, and don't have to drop a ton of cash on.


Ha! Well.... you started off with the "flagship" Square. It's very nice. I dare suspect that it will only be your *first* G-Shock. Like many other G-Shocks, it's a grab-and-go watch. Set and forget... for virtually forever.

Enjoy!


----------



## Arete123

It arrived yesterday! Love it! By the fire this morning because it's -4 degrees here right now in Colorado


----------



## Arete123

201E012A

I think the manufacture code means it was manufactured on Jan 12, 2021! Is this right? The charts I’ve found have A as 2001 and 2011, so I’m guessing A now also includes 2021?


----------



## Facelessman

Arete123 said:


> 201E012A
> 
> I think the manufacture code means it was manufactured on Jan 12, 2021! Is this right? The charts I've found have A as 2001 and 2011, so I'm guessing A now also includes 2021?


That's correct, very fresh piece from Casio 

Edit: When i got mine from seiya, it was pretty fresh too, less than 2 months from factory to my wrist


----------



## Dxnnis

Arete123 said:


> View attachment 15709090
> 
> It arrived yesterday! Love it! By the fire this morning because it's -4 degrees here right now in Colorado


Congrats it's a great watch to own


----------



## Deco-stop

Arete123 said:


> 201E012A
> 
> I think the manufacture code means it was manufactured on Jan 12, 2021! Is this right? The charts I've found have A as 2001 and 2011, so I'm guessing A now also includes 2021?


Correct!


----------



## dgaddis

Sakura has these for under $300 right now.


----------



## Arete123

I don't think I'd wear the watch with a suit or sport coat, but looks right at home with a sweater!


----------



## Dante80

Oh didn't know we had a club! Here is mine...C:










Decided to get this after I enjoyed a couple of 5610s a lot. I really like the module, so GW-5000 was the obvious way to go. 
Only gripe I have is that you don't see the current time in the stopwatch menu when it is runnning, but hey, you can't have everything!


----------



## TW2

Received mine today


----------



## Ottovonn

Arete123 said:


> View attachment 15720662
> 
> 
> I don't think I'd wear the watch with a suit or sport coat, but looks right at home with a sweater!


I've worn the 5000 with a suit - looks pretty good. Maybe for a more formal event I'll wear the Rolex or my Citizen Chronomaster but the 5000 is good for almost anything.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dante80

A quick question. I want to obtain a 20mm wide black branded buckle for this one, since I wear it on a waffle rubber strap and the buckle is brushed steel.










Where should I look for one? (there must be a CASIO part somewhere that can fit the bill)


----------



## Arete123

Ottovonn said:


> I've worn the 5000 with a suit - looks pretty good. Maybe for a more formal event I'll wear the Rolex or my Citizen Chronomaster but the 5000 is good for almost anything.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I guess I'll have to give it a shot, then!


----------



## Facelessman




----------



## Arete123

Facelessman said:


>


Beautiful shot next to the coffee!


----------



## Facelessman

Arete123 said:


> Beautiful shot next to the coffee!


Thank you sir! After more than 3 years, i still enjoy it very much


----------



## JohnM67

Just arrived.


----------



## Dxnnis

JM252 said:


> Just arrived.
> 
> View attachment 15759491


Great watch, sure you'll enjoy it


----------



## JohnM67

Dxnnis said:


> Great watch, sure you'll enjoy it


Thank you. I am enjoying it 

I was thinking of getting one for a couple of years. Now that I have one I don't know why I waited so long.


----------



## Dxnnis

JM252 said:


> Thank you. I am enjoying it
> 
> I was thinking of getting one for a couple of years. Now that I have one I don't know why I waited so long.


I did the same thing lol


----------



## grammm

Just got my GW 5000 and love it 

I decoded from batch number that mine is manufactured either in 2011 or 2021 (last character is A)
Is it possible to somehow determine exact year, maybe there are some small differences in earlier and later models?
Also can barcode serial on the box give some clue?


----------



## Dxnnis

Most likely it's 2021 as I can't see why it would have been just gathering dust if it is new


----------



## Morency79

Love this watch, I have the black aged steel bezel and bracelet on its way for this one.


----------



## Chempop

Morency79 said:


> Love this watch, I have the black aged steel bezel and bracelet on its way for this one.


I'll be curious if you can get the bracelet on with the god-forsaken quick release springbars.
I only had success using the springbars from my combi bracelet, as they are slightly thinner than the stock ones from resin bands.


----------



## Morency79

Chempop said:


> I'll be curious if you can get the bracelet on with the god-forsaken quick release springbars.
> I only had success using the springbars from my combi bracelet, as they are slightly thinner than the stock ones from resin bands.


I'll keep you updated. I ordered last night from aliexpress so I'll probably be waiting for a bit.


----------



## babylon19

Where is the best place to buy one of these beauties from currently?


----------



## Morency79

babylon19 said:


> Where is the best place to buy one of these beauties from currently?


Amazon has them for $224 right now. I got mine from a partial trade. CORRECTION, they are $295. Sorry about that.


----------



## babylon19

Morency79 said:


> Amazon has them for $224 right now. I got mine from a partial trade.


Amazon US? I can only see them for $295 right now


----------



## Morency79

babylon19 said:


> Amazon US? I can only see them for $295 right now


Sorry about that, I must have seen the 5610 because it's $224.


----------



## Morency79

There are a couple on eBay for about $230.








G-SHOCK GW-5000-1JF ORIGIN Solar Radio Watch Multiband Japan | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for G-SHOCK GW-5000-1JF ORIGIN Solar Radio Watch Multiband Japan at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com


----------



## babylon19

Thanks, was hoping to get a new one or as-new (e.g. hardly used no marks etc.)
If anyone knows where to buy, let me know!


----------



## Morency79

I have the combi bracelet on mine right now but the original strap is extremely comfortable compared to any other G I've owned, much softer and more pliable.


----------



## babylon19

Still looking to pick up a gw-5000 and appreciate any recommendations on where to buy, thanks all!


----------



## grammm

Dxnnis said:


> Most likely it's 2021 as I can't see why it would have been just gathering dust if it is new


You are right, seller confirmed it is 2021 model.











babylon19 said:


> Still looking to pick up a gw-5000 and appreciate any recommendations on where to buy, thanks all!


I see many people recommend seiyajapan.com
I got mine from ebay merchant called japan media store CASIO G-SHOCK GW-5000-1JF Tough Solar Radio Watch Multiband 6 JAPAN GW-5000-1 4971850428602 | eBay


----------



## Miklos86

Daughter took my GW5000.
She loves it although can't operate the stiff buttons.


----------



## Dxnnis

grammm said:


> You are right, seller confirmed it is 2021 model.
> 
> View attachment 15785707
> 
> 
> I see many people recommend seiyajapan.com
> I got mine from ebay merchant called japan media store CASIO G-SHOCK GW-5000-1JF Tough Solar Radio Watch Multiband 6 JAPAN GW-5000-1 4971850428602 | eBay


Enjoy your new watch ?


----------



## JotaG

Morency79 said:


> I'll keep you updated. I ordered last night from aliexpress so I'll probably be waiting for a bit.


Have you received it yet? Do you buy it on G-Refit or Vecileon?
Thank you!


----------



## Morency79

JotaG said:


> Have you received it yet? Do you buy it on G-Refit or Vecileon?
> Thank you!


Still not here.


----------



## Dxnnis

Morency79 said:


> Still not here.


The wait is always the worst 😬


----------



## babylon19

Chempop said:


> I'll be curious if you can get the bracelet on with the god-forsaken quick release springbars.
> I only had success using the springbars from my combi bracelet, as they are slightly thinner than the stock ones from resin bands.


I know what you mean! I could not get confidence with those 'quick release' springbars on two different sets of B5600's and AliX bands. Even though the seller sent me lots of spares to try in case my issue was due to a manufacturing defect. I ended up using my stock ones from the combi bracelet too and they are much more secure.


----------



## K42

Just arrived from Japan. Super fast service from Chino. I ordered Thursday night US Central (mid afternoon Friday in Japan) and it arrived Monday evening. It took me a decade to justify the cost over a standard GWM5600


----------



## Fullers1845




----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Long time owner yet still very cool... my sweetheart loves it too !










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Time4Playnow

Deepsea_dweller said:


> Long time owner yet still very cool... my sweetheart loves it too !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Wow, I feel like I'm in the twilight zone. DSD plugging a square??!  

I must have not noticed your previous pics of the 5000. I thought it was you DSD, who once said that squares did not hold much attraction for you? Am I wrong about that? Or did the 5000 change your mind?? 

In any case, nice watch, and great pics! And glad to see you enjoying a - GASP - Casio square!  Take it from me - it's a very slippery slope! One day, you aren't into squares. Then one day you have one. And suddenly before you know it - you have 5 or 10 (or more)!


----------



## CaliMex

I received mine last Christmas and have been enjoying it thoroughly! It has been used for yard work and sports so far. I look forward to taking it to the beach soon.


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Thanks a lot @Time4Playnow  Yes the GW 5K is nice and kinda timeless imho but the purchase didn't open the float gates for further massive square acquisitions except ( more for fun ) the Madness









Madness x G-Shock DW-5000MD-1 Limited Edition Screw-Back


Update: The Madness x G-Shock DW-5000MD-1 is actually based on the current DW-5000 replica of the original 1983 G-Shock DW-5000C featuring a screw-lock case




www.g-central.com





Square G's are just not for me but I truly appreciate all the excitement and enjoyment here on F17. Really cool no doubt and I understand the euphoria 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Time4Playnow

Deepsea_dweller said:


> Thanks a lot @Time4Playnow  Yes the GW 5K is nice and kinda timeless imho but the purchase didn't open the float gates for further massive square acquisitions except ( more for fun ) the Madness
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Madness x G-Shock DW-5000MD-1 Limited Edition Screw-Back
> 
> 
> Update: The Madness x G-Shock DW-5000MD-1 is actually based on the current DW-5000 replica of the original 1983 G-Shock DW-5000C featuring a screw-lock case
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.g-central.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Square G's are just not for me but I truly appreciate all the excitement and enjoyment here on F17. Really cool no doubt and I understand the euphoria
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Okay - glad to see that I'm not totally losing my mind in remembering your previous posts.  

Also very nice that you're posting in the GW5K thread and supporting the square g-shock mania even though you're not a 100% diehard square fanatic yourself.


----------



## Rammus

A fantastic watch this GW5000 ?


----------



## Dxnnis

Rammus said:


> A fantastic watch this GW5000 😍


One of my favourites as well


----------



## Nickbee

Mine is on the way. I can’t wait. 
I’d like to get some extra spring bars. Is there a part # for OEM? Or is there something else of good quality you recommend. 
Thanks!


----------



## Facelessman




----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Dar side of the moon ... 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## BA1970

grammm said:


> You are right, seller confirmed it is 2021 model.
> 
> View attachment 15785707
> 
> 
> I see many people recommend seiyajapan.com
> I got mine from ebay merchant called japan media store CASIO G-SHOCK GW-5000-1JF Tough Solar Radio Watch Multiband 6 JAPAN GW-5000-1 4971850428602 | eBay


Seiya's service is excellent. Ebay can be hit or miss. I'd rather trust a "sure thing" than a "not so sure thing".


----------



## K42

I've been wearing this almost a week straight. Perfect for traveling and generally not being concerned about what watch to wear.


----------



## FerrisAus

BA1970 said:


> Seiya's service is excellent. Ebay can be hit or miss. I'd rather trust a "sure thing" than a "not so sure thing".


Seiya is great, and Chino watch as well. I've had nothing but outstanding service from both companies.


----------



## D. A. (Tony) Vader

Japan purchase combined with DHL shipping, worked very well for me, when getting my GW-5K.

I had to be patient, though, in order to get a reasonable price.


----------



## gshocked_extreme

Love the Gw5000 and would love to own the GW5000HR version


----------



## Facelessman

Nickbee said:


> Mine is on the way. I can't wait.
> I'd like to get some extra spring bars. Is there a part # for OEM? Or is there something else of good quality you recommend.
> Thanks!


Same spring bars as in 5600






PacParts: 91041953283


Spring Rod (20mm / 13mm) for Casio 74286516




www.pacparts.com


----------



## CADirk

Interchangable straps are nice, it adds a little color to it.


----------



## Dante80

I would like to get a bracelet for mine. I think there are two generations for combi bracelets? How do I go around finding them? Any aftermarket bracelets maybe that are good?


----------



## Facelessman

Dante80 said:


> I would like to get a bracelet for mine. I think there are two generations for combi bracelets? How do I go around finding them? Any aftermarket bracelets maybe that are good?


I prefer v.2 over v.1 due to aesthetic reason and lighter weight (if my memory serve me right, i no longer has v.1). I think tiktox has sister website which offer more competitive price but i couldn't remember.






PacParts: 91087242064


Casio Watch Band (Composite Resin/Metal) for Casio 10575397




www.pacparts.com










10575397 GW-B5600BC-1 Casio Metal Band, Strap - Tiktox


10575397 GW-B5600BC-1 Casio Metal Band, Strap




www.tiktox.com


----------



## tighthams

after being held in chicago (customs) for a week for whatever reason, finally got my first g shock today 😎


----------



## K42

^^ That's a solid first G-Shock. I wish I would have bought the 5000 earlier on instead of settling for other 5600s.


----------



## Marv1225

Just arrived from Japan. Even though its heavier than my DW5600bb the straps are softer which makes this watch more comfortable to wear. This is definitely going to be my everyday watch!


----------



## 753_kbb

I love my GW-5000, bought it in 2018. Incredible watch and made me fall in love with screw down caseback squares.








With his Big Bang cousin:


----------



## Toddy101

Had quite a few G Shocks over the years but never had a GW-7900.....until now. Not sure on it yet as it's a bit smaller than I was expecting. I'll wear it for a bit and either keep or sell on and go back to a GXW-56 or GWG-1000 yet again.


----------



## Toddy101

Toddy101 said:


> Had quite a few G Shocks over the years but never had a GW-7900.....until now. Not sure on it yet as it's a bit smaller than I was expecting. I'll wear it for a bit and either keep or sell on and go back to a GXW-56 or GWG-1000 yet again.


Oops, just realised I've posted this in the wrong thread 🙄


----------



## Ottovonn

Was wearing my 5000 today and noticed a noticeable scratch under the "PS" symbol!

I'm glad I have a screen protector and think whatever cut it didn't cut the crystal - still, I have no idea where the scratch came from.

Screen protector of some sort is highly recommended










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Marv1225

Ottovonn said:


> Was wearing my 5000 today and noticed a noticeable scratch under the "PS" symbol!
> 
> I'm glad I have a screen protector and think whatever cut it didn't cut the crystal - still, I have no idea where the scratch came from.
> 
> Screen protector of some sort is highly recommended
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Where did you get the screen protector from?


----------



## Ottovonn

Marv1225 said:


> Where did you get the screen protector from?


I used to buy a better protector that fit the screen perfectly, but the seller no longer sells them. This one can be found on eBay here.

My issue with it that the protector isn't quite aligned with the crystal. You can see some space exposed in the bottom left hand corner. Still, it gets the job done. Sometimes you just don't how your G-Shock crystal gets scratched up; so I think an inexpensive protector is worth the peace of mind.


----------



## Dxnnis

Get a mobile phone screen protector cut it slightly bigger than the screen, take off the bezel put it on then the bezel back over the top and it's totally invisible. Worked for me  
You also have plenty left for spares


----------



## tighthams

After one week of ownership, I'm really liking the 5000 (my 1st g-shock). My wife says "it is ruggedly handsome." I added the M5610R simply because... ?


----------



## journeyforce

tighthams said:


> After one week of ownership, I'm really liking the 5000 (my 1st g-shock). My wife says "it is ruggedly handsome." I added the M5610R simply because... ?
> 
> View attachment 15887695


I like the M5610R and to me it seems to have better readability over the base 5610 but I have always felt it had a SF Giants vibe to it. Which would be out of place on my wrist (as I am a Dodgers fan)


----------



## Ash5000

Dxnnis said:


> Get a mobile phone screen protector cut it slightly bigger than the screen, take off the bezel put it on then the bezel back over the top and it's totally invisible. Worked for me
> You also have plenty left for spares


Thats what I did when I bought mine.... I did not remove the Bezel though 









Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk


----------



## computer_freak

The bezel on my GW-5000 is getting a bit loose around the metal case, to the point where it is starting to squeak as I press the buttons.

Other than buying a new bezel, is there a trick to shrink the bezel a little? Perhaps by putting the bezel in boiling water?


----------



## 100yellow

Just received mine from Japan (used, like new off Yahoo Auctions, customs missed my parcel for fees ), have they changed the box recently? I've noticed that the boxes used to contain a white watch pillow but mine came with just black foam in the leather style box. The watch I bought was made in January this year.
Loving it so far though, ended up being an absolute bargain, it's strange how much heavier it feels compared to my GWM-5610, and the strap is fantastic.


----------



## Nokkaelaein

computer_freak said:


> The bezel on my GW-5000 is getting a bit loose around the metal case, to the point where it is starting to squeak as I press the buttons.


Even if it may seem like it, coinciding with the bezel starting to move a bit, it's probably not the bezel that squeaks.

I asked about squeaky button presses on my GW-5000 a good while ago, after those sounds just sort of... appeared. I mean, suddenly I noticed my GW-5000 squeaking, little squishy squeaky button push noises . The thing is, I was using a solid metal aftermarket bezel the whole time, which was definitely staying in place and not flexing, hah, so it was the buttons and their inner workings, perhaps some moisture that interacted with the sealing rings, go figure. I let it be, and they haven't made any noise in a long time now


----------



## Nokkaelaein

Facelessman said:


> I prefer v.2 over v.1 due to aesthetic reason


I prefer v1 over v2 for exactly the same reason


----------



## journeyforce

100yellow said:


> Just received mine from Japan (used, like new off Yahoo Auctions, customs missed my parcel for fees ), have they changed the box recently? I've noticed that the boxes used to contain a white watch pillow but mine came with just black foam in the leather style box. The watch I bought was made in January this year.
> Loving it so far though, ended up being an absolute bargain, it's strange how much heavier it feels compared to my GWM-5610, and the strap is fantastic.


Yes Casio changed the box this year. They basically went cheap. The original kit that came with the GW-5000 was a black outer box where the paperwork sat on the top and black inner box with a white pillow. The new for this year kit was a black box that opened from the top and the paperwork sat on top of the watch. The pillow was replaced by a foam wedge.

Some places still have the watch in the older box. I bought a few from Seiya this year and requested the older box and he still had a few older boxes so he switched them out for me but I think he is out as he sent me one with the newer box

Here are some pics

Old style box










New style box


----------



## 100yellow

journeyforce said:


> Yes Casio changed the box this year. They basically went cheap. The original kit that came with the GW-5000 was a black outer box where the paperwork sat on the top and black inner box with a white pillow. The new for this year kit was a black box that opened from the top and the paperwork sat on top of the watch. The pillow was replaced by a foam wedge.
> 
> Some places still have the watch in the older box. I bought a few from Seiya this year and requested the older box and he still had a few older boxes so he switched them out for me but I think he is out as he sent me one with the newer box
> 
> Here are some pics
> 
> Old style box
> 
> View attachment 15898145
> 
> 
> New style box
> 
> View attachment 15898146


Thanks for the info, the second box is exactly what I got with the white outer sleeve. A bit annoying that I got the cheaper box but I'm glad that it came with all of the tags and papers included.


----------



## computer_freak

Nokkaelaein said:


> Even if it may seem like it, coinciding with the bezel starting to move a bit, it's probably not the bezel that squeaks.
> 
> I asked about squeaky button presses on my GW-5000 a good while ago, after those sounds just sort of... appeared. I mean, suddenly I noticed my GW-5000 squeaking, little squishy squeaky button push noises . The thing is, I was using a solid metal aftermarket bezel the whole time, which was definitely staying in place and not flexing, hah, so it was the buttons and their inner workings, perhaps some moisture that interacted with the sealing rings, go figure. I let it be, and they haven't made any noise in a long time now


Thanks! Checked out the buttons, but it is the bezel, I can make it squeak by pressing the sides together. I will order a new bezel.


----------



## Nokkaelaein

computer_freak said:


> Thanks! Checked out the buttons, but it is the bezel, I can make it squeak by pressing the sides together. I will order a new bezel.


Ah, ok! Hmm, apropos, I wonder what's the best place to order GW-5000 spare parts in the EU now that UK is out, so to speak? I do have extra screws and whatnot, but it wouldn't hurt to have some more spares around. Anyone know some reputable retailer in Germany or somewhere else like that, having also GW-5000 parts in stock by default?


----------



## journeyforce

Nokkaelaein said:


> Ah, ok! Hmm, apropos, I wonder what's the best place to order GW-5000 spare parts in the EU now that UK is out, so to speak? I do have extra screws and whatnot, but it wouldn't hurt to have some more spares around. Anyone know some reputable retailer in Germany or somewhere else like that, having also GW-5000 parts in stock by default?


Well you can also use a bezel and strap from the regular DW-5600E. Yes the strap on the GW-5000 is more supple then the DW-5600E's one but I find the DW-5600E strap to be comfortable to wear also.


----------



## Nokkaelaein

journeyforce said:


> Well you can also use a bezel and strap from the regular DW-5600E. Yes the strap on the GW-5000 is more supple then the DW-5600E's one but I find the DW-5600E strap to be comfortable to wear also.


Yeah, indeed. And well, in my case, I'm using the combi anyway, etc... Would just feel nice knowing a good parts dealer in the EU with an extensive selection of spare parts for specific models, also the Japanese domestic market ones like GW-5000


----------



## UK_Glen

Ok; so after reading so many glowing reviews of the GW-5000 - and seeing some awesome photos - I couldn't resist any longer so ordered one via Seiya Japan last night. Can't wait to join the club!


----------



## oiljam

UK_Glen said:


> Ok; so after reading so many glowing reviews of the GW-5000 - and seeing some awesome photos - I couldn't resist any longer so ordered one via Seiya Japan last night. Can't wait to join the club!


Great result. You'll love it. Let us know what you think


----------



## UK_Glen

oiljam said:


> Great result. You'll love it. Let us know what you think


I will. I've only had my GW-M5610 for five minutes but cannot stop checking out the GW-5000. I'll probably sell a couple of my other G-Shocks to fund it!


----------



## UK_Glen

I ordered my watch from Seiya Japan at 6pm on Wednesday evening and it arrived via DHL yesterday afternoon - less than 48 hours. I also received regular texts and emails updating me on its whereabouts. _Exceptionally_ good service. I've only had a quick look at it and it looks and feels sheer quality. I will take some photos soon and share them here 🙂


----------



## UK_Glen

One question; my serial number is *201E126A*. I have seen stuff on here on how to decipher when it was made, but I don't have it to hand now. Can anyone advise please? Thank you.


----------



## journeyforce

UK_Glen said:


> One question; my serial number is *201E126A*. I have seen stuff on here on how to decipher when it was made, but I don't have it to hand now. Can anyone advise please? Thank you.


Your factory code is 201E

The watch was made on the 126th day of 2021 (May 7th 2021) so it is a fresh watch watch (not even a month old from the factory)

This does not surprise me as Seiya does not keep the GW-5000 in stock long enough to sit. I think it is one of his best sellers. He is quick. I bought one from him last Thurs as I needed a gift for a friend. It says it should arrive on June 1st but as it is in Cincy right now, i would suspect i will see it on Monday

What box did you get with the watch?


----------



## UK_Glen

journeyforce said:


> Your factory code is 201E
> 
> The watch was made on the 126th day of 2021 (May 7th 2021) so it is a fresh watch watch (not even a month old from the factory)
> 
> This does not surprise me as Seiya does not keep the GW-5000 in stock long enough to sit. I think it is one of his best sellers. He is quick. I bought one from him last Thurs as I needed a gift for a friend. It says it should arrive on June 1st but as it is in Cincy right now, i would suspect i will see it on Monday
> 
> What box did you get with the watch?


Thank you for confirming that for me. Mine came in a smart black box. I will put some photos on here soon but I have only had a very quick look at it - I've had a busy few days with work and out gallivanting with my kids etc! As soon as I get a minute I'll take some photos


----------



## Dxnnis

Well done @UK_Glen


----------



## UK_Glen

Ok, so finally a few photos. I haven't even taken the tag off yet and I've not had a chance to set it up with the atomic signal (date and time are incorrect currently). I'll do that tonight. Also, I've not taken the protective piece of cellophane off the back yet. At my first glance I thought there were scuffs on the back and then realised it was the protective cover! 😂

Although it's a G-Shock and it can take some rough and tumble, I shall take good care of it.


----------



## oiljam

UK_Glen said:


> Ok, so finally a few photos. I haven't even taken the tag off yet and I've not had a chance to set it up with the atomic signal (date and time are incorrect currently). I'll do that tonight. Also, I've not taken the protective piece of cellophane off the back yet. At my first glance I thought there were scuffs on the back and then realised it was the protective cover! ?
> 
> Although it's a G-Shock and it can take some rough and tumble, I shall take good care of it.


It looks absolutely great Glen and I'm really pleased you like it. Great service from Seiya and a factory fresh example. What's not to like. I'm regretting selling mine now and seriously thinking of buying another.


----------



## pfmail




----------



## UK_Glen

And now set up fully synced with correct time etc. It didn't sync the first couple of nights so I left it on the window sill the other night and it synced fine and since then has synced each night no problem, regardless of where I left it.


----------



## Ottovonn

UK_Glen said:


> And now set up fully synced with correct time etc. It didn't sync the first couple of nights so I left it on the window sill the other night and it synced fine and since then has synced each night no problem, regardless of where I left it.
> 
> View attachment 15924916
> 
> 
> View attachment 15924918


It won't sync all the time; but once you find that sweet spot in your house, it should be fairly consistent. I also find that mine syncs pretty regular if I wear it to bed. I think wearing it somehow amplifies the reception.

If you have an iPhone you can use the clock wave app to have your watch sync to the app's radio signal any time of the day

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dxnnis

I'm in the UK and sync occurs every night (mine are stashed in watch boxes under the bed) and manual sync during the day is normally possible ok as well. I think one missed a sync once in the last few years, not sure why but probably due to weather.
As @Ottovonn said though finding that perfect spot is all you need, I'm just lucky as I must be closer to the transmitter than you


----------



## sweeperdk01

The only watch I have purchased twice


----------



## journeyforce

UK_Glen said:


> Ok, so finally a few photos. I haven't even taken the tag off yet and I've not had a chance to set it up with the atomic signal (date and time are incorrect currently). I'll do that tonight. Also, I've not taken the protective piece of cellophane off the back yet. At my first glance I thought there were scuffs on the back and then realised it was the protective cover! ?
> 
> Although it's a G-Shock and it can take some rough and tumble, I shall take good care of it.
> 
> View attachment 15916011
> 
> 
> View attachment 15916015
> 
> 
> View attachment 15916016


I know you have a screen name with UK and have a UK flag next to your name but I don't really think you are in the UK. One of your pics shows a sunny day. I have been to the UK several times and I have never seen the sun there........imposter!!!!!!

Just kidding, the watch is nice. You don't need to baby it, when the time comes throw a new strap and bezel on it and it will look brand new again


----------



## Palettj

Anyone in the US interested in buying my GW5000?









CASIO G Shock GW-5000-1JF MULTI BAND 6 Made in Japan $275


LNIB GW-5000 1JF This is the Japanese made square with metal body, DLC screw down caseback and premium materials. Full box/papers Japanese language literature. If you are looking at this posting, you know this is the king of the JDM Squares. Condition 99% I am OCD with my watches/cars. I just...




www.watchuseek.com


----------



## 100yellow

sweeperdk01 said:


> The only watch I have purchased twice


I feel like there's a story there, twice?


----------



## Hexanaut

Reporting. About 6 years of owning mine. Not a perfect watch but close to it for me. Might change out the bezel and strap for fresh in a couple of years. When you guys do that do you use any thread lock on the little screws?


----------



## Ottovonn

Hexanaut said:


> Reporting. About 6 years of owning mine. Not a perfect watch but close to it for me. Might change out the bezel and strap for fresh in a couple of years. When you guys do that do you use any thread lock on the little screws?
> View attachment 15936423


Looks well worn! I've had mine for about 8! It's my favorite watch for life. I wear my Rolex and don't baby it but certain things I won't wear it to.

For those times and most times really, the 5000 is ideal. Three months ago I swapped out the bezel and strap and it looks new again. Guys who are babying your 5000
- trust me you don't need to.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hexanaut

Ottovonn said:


> Looks well worn! I've had mine for about 8! It's my favorite watch for life. I wear my Rolex and don't baby it but certain things I won't wear it to.
> 
> For those times and most times really, the 5000 is ideal. Three months ago I swapped out the bezel and strap and it looks new again. Guys who are babying your 5000
> - trust me you don't need to.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yeah they can take anything you throw at them. Designed to be used and last. Been well worn mine has and put through quite alot. Love the thing. Seems a funny watch to buy then baby you're right but each to their own 

Did you use any thread lock on the screws when you swapped out the resin or just screw it all back as ot was?


----------



## Ottovonn

Hexanaut said:


> Yeah they can take anything you throw at them. Designed to be used and last. Been well worn mine has and put through quite alot. Love the thing. Seems a funny watch to buy then baby you're right but each to their own
> 
> Did you use any thread lock on the screws when you swapped out the resin or just screw it all back as ot was?


I honestly never used thread lock . . . And I've removed the screws several times. I don't know if I should use thread lock lol

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dxnnis

Ottovonn said:


> I honestly never used thread lock . . . And I've removed the screws several times. I don't know if I should use thread lock lol
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Don't think they really need thread lock, I never have  
Don't go crazy when you tighten them up though


----------



## Hexanaut

Dxnnis said:


> Don't think they really need thread lock, I never have
> Don't go crazy when you tighten them up though


Cool thanks guys, il maybe switch it out this week some time as I have a spare set waiting  or maybe il see how long the current set can last lol.


----------



## txchrisp

Received mine today and it's everything you guys said it was, and then some. Threw it on a combi and it's a dream.


----------



## Dxnnis

txchrisp said:


> Received mine today and it's everything you guys said it was, and then some. Threw it on a combi and it's a dream.
> 
> View attachment 15937460


Glad your enjoying it, lovely little thing for sure


----------



## journeyforce

Hexanaut said:


> Cool thanks guys, il maybe switch it out this week some time as I have a spare set waiting  or maybe il see how long the current set can last lol.


Your bezel and strap are looking fine. I only replace the bezel on a G-Shock when it is torn or falling apart or the rubber swells so bad there is a pronounced gap between the bezel and the case and I cannot get at the buttons easily. I only replace the strap when it starts to crack (i have a spare strap keeper put away just in case the one on the strap breaks (those keepers be the weak points on straps)


----------



## Hexanaut

journeyforce said:


> Your bezel and strap are looking fine. I only replace the bezel on a G-Shock when it is torn or falling apart or the rubber swells so bad there is a pronounced gap between the bezel and the case and I cannot get at the buttons easily. I only replace the strap when it starts to crack (i have a spare strap keeper put away just in case the one on the strap breaks (those keepers be the weak points on straps)


Good to know. Yeah I guess I have a few years to go until my strap or bezel get like that. I think il leave it as it is, get the max out of it. I may have to replace the battery in years to come but fairly sure the watch could outlive me its that well made.


----------



## Nokkaelaein

Dxnnis said:


> Don't think they really need thread lock, I never have


Yeah, same here, and I have removed the screws a whole lot of times on my G-Shocks in my "trying to customize exactly like I want 'em" phase  ... The screws are 100% okay without any thread lock, and like Dxnnis said, no need to tighten them super tight (that does more harm than good in the long run).

When tightening, just apply enough force to feel the resistance of the screw starting to tighten up, then tighten it "some more" beyond that soft-ish "okay, it's pretty much not turning anymore and definitely getting tighter" resistance, but don't go all the way to "now let's secure it as tight as I can" after that, haha. It will be good, and for plenty of removals and retightenings down the road.


----------



## Rippa

Will be 9 years old in a couple of weeks. Nice totally reliable watch which handles a lot of abuse with no issues


----------



## Ottovonn

Rippa said:


> Will be 9 years old in a couple of weeks. Nice totally reliable watch which handles a lot of abuse with no issues
> 
> View attachment 15939838


Still looks pretty good. Love the discreet crystal protector. The bezel even has some shininess from being worn and used. I think the GW-5000 has been the most satisfying watch purchase for me. Don't regret buying mine from Seiya for like 400 back when they were more expensive.

I do wonder if Casio will refresh this line in the near future. It's been selling quietly for over a decade now. I know people consider the GMW-B5000s as the successor models but I consider them separate and hope the 5000 may get a few minor quality of life upgrades: sapphire crystal, easier to push buttons (never been an issue for me) and maybe more light duration options.

I actually prefer the resin strap and bezel 5000 over a full metal, and I own three full metal models.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## journeyforce

Ottovonn said:


> Still looks pretty good. Love the discreet crystal protector. The bezel even has some shininess from being worn and used. I think the GW-5000 has been the most satisfying watch purchase for me. Don't regret buying mine from Seiya for like 400 back when they were more expensive.
> 
> I do wonder if Casio will refresh this line in the near future. It's been selling quietly for over a decade now. I know people consider the GMW-B5000s as the successor models but I consider them separate and hope the 5000 may get a few minor quality of life upgrades: sapphire crystal, easier to push buttons (never been an issue for me) and maybe more light duration options.
> 
> I actually prefer the resin strap and bezel 5000 over a full metal, and I own three full metal models.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I don't think the GW-5000 needs a refresh, i think they need to expand the market for them. I think if this was sold in the USA, Casio would have a hit on their hands and would not be able to keep them in stock even if they sold it for $300-$400. The success of the higher priced G-Shocks (like the Mud Master) should convince Casio that folks will pony up the money for G-Shocks


----------



## krupa

GW-5000-1JF is getting an update. The new model is called GW-5000U-1JF. It has a new module 3495.

Here is a list of updated features:
• Full auto LED backlight
• Adjustable 1.5 or 3 second afterglow for light (versus 1.5 second non-adjustable afterglow on module 3159)
• Current time display in stopwatch and countdown timer mode
• 24-hour countdown timer is settable in units of seconds and not only hours and minutes
• Adjustable date format (M.DD or DD.M) and adjustable day of week language (English, Spanish, French, German, Italian, Russian)
• Quick return to timekeeping mode by holding down Mode (C) button for more than 1 second
• Home city time and world time display swap in world time mode by pressing the top two buttons (A and B) at the same time
• 5 world time settings (48 cities), 31 time zones, the additional 2 time zones are for the cities of Fernando de Noronha (-2) and Kathmandu (+5.75)

G-central summary article: G-Shock 5000/5600 Module Update "U" Series: GW-5000U-1, GW-M5610U, GW-S5600U, G-5600UE - G-Central G-Shock Watch Fan Blog


----------



## Dxnnis

Sounds good but I probably won't bother upgrading any ( for now  )
Shame there was no GW-5000BU


----------



## krupa

Dxnnis said:


> Sounds good but I probably won't bother upgrading any ( for now  )
> Shame there was no GW-5000BU


Im also staying with my GW-5000-1JF. It is now even cooler, because it has a status of discontinued model.


----------



## Ottovonn

krupa said:


> Im also staying with my GW-5000-1JF. It is now even cooler, because it has a status of discontinued model.


My old GW-5000 still working well 8 years later and with twice bezel refreshes; it's built like a tank. I'm a G-Shock nut so I'll still get the new guy lol

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## D. A. (Tony) Vader

I own 3 out of the 4 updated "U" G-Shocks, including a less than one year old, GW-5000-1JF, which is perfectly fine. 
Obviously, there's no reason to replace _any _of them.

Who am I kidding? This is going to get expensive.


----------



## Nokkaelaein

D. A. (Tony) Vader said:


> Who am I kidding? This is going to get expensive.


Hah! 

The ultimate question with the updated models is of course... Is this thread also for listing the GW-5000U model?


----------



## zhanato

Casio has done a nice upgrade. Mainly I like, that it saved prutty atractive display design of 5000-th.
3-D affect of that, is somthing. 
My 5000-th in refit-kit from Aliexpress, looks amazing!
In cases of the World Apocalypse....No doubt, I will wearing up only thisone!


----------



## HenceForthWith

krupa said:


> GW-5000-1JF is getting an update. The new model is called GW-5000U-1JF. It has a new module 3495.
> 
> Here is a list of updated features:
> • Full auto LED backlight
> • Adjustable 1.5 or 3 second afterglow for light (versus 1.5 second non-adjustable afterglow on module 3159)
> • Current time display in stopwatch and countdown timer mode
> • 24-hour countdown timer is settable in units of seconds and not only hours and minutes
> • Adjustable date format (M.DD or DD.M) and adjustable day of week language (English, Spanish, French, German, Italian, Russian)
> • Quick return to timekeeping mode by holding down Mode (C) button for more than 1 second
> • Home city time and world time display swap in world time mode by pressing the top two buttons (A and B) at the same time
> • 5 world time settings (48 cities), 31 time zones, the additional 2 time zones are for the cities of Fernando de Noronha (-2) and Kathmandu (+5.75)
> 
> G-central summary article: G-Shock 5000/5600 Module Update "U" Series: GW-5000U-1, GW-M5610U, GW-S5600U, G-5600UE - G-Central G-Shock Watch Fan Blog


Thanks for the list! Totally upgrading for that sub minute timer&#8230;

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dr_Driggy1998

Sent from my Gooble Box using Rick's Teleportation Device.


----------



## Bozzy




----------



## tighthams




----------



## CaliMex

Here's the 5000 during a power washing the other day.


----------



## fendushi

I've had this since 2015 and have not given the love it deserved. I got into more expensive watches and dove into higher end Swiss watch brands. I'm glad that this is still in my possession and I can still enjoy wearing it now.


----------



## journeyforce

Nokkaelaein said:


> Hah!
> 
> The ultimate question with the updated models is of course... Is this thread also for listing the GW-5000U model?


I wouldn't see why not. It is still a GW-5000 so it belongs in this thread and not a competing GW-5000U owners thread.


----------



## TTV

My 5kU reports to duty ✋


----------



## oiljam

Ottovonn said:


> My old GW-5000 still working well 8 years later and with twice bezel refreshes; it's built like a tank. I'm a G-Shock nut so I'll still get the new guy lol
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Out of curiosity, how is the caseback holding up after 8 years of use. Any photos of the caseback? I'm wondering how the DLC compares to a steel one.


----------



## Ottovonn

oiljam said:


> Out of curiosity, how is the caseback holding up after 8 years of use. Any photos of the caseback? I'm wondering how the DLC compares to a steel one.


The case back has held up well but it is scratched and there are tiny dent marks. No Steel peeking through the DLC though. I'll try to take pics when it's sunnier out. I'm using the GW-5000U now and I wonder if it's as durable.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dgaddis

Ottovonn said:


> The case back has held up well but it is scratched and there are tiny dent marks. No Steel peeking through the DLC though. I'll try to take pics when it's sunnier out. I'm using the GW-5000U now and I wonder if it's as durable.


How the heck did you dent/ding the caseback? Dropping it or something?


----------



## Ottovonn

dgaddis said:


> How the heck did you dent/ding the caseback? Dropping it or something?


I've dropped it several times. Honestly don't know how they appeared. The dents are tiny, though, more like speck sized. My 5000 was a regular gym watch, so it's been banged around over the years.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SgtPepper

How did you get the dents in the ground?


----------



## Ottovonn

SgtPepper said:


> How did you get the dents in the ground?


No idea. I did drop the watch on concrete once. It's been so long and I've worn the watch for years. There are several scratches on the dlc that are visible under certain light too.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## entropy96

Ottovonn said:


> Still looks pretty good. Love the discreet crystal protector. The bezel even has some shininess from being worn and used. I think the GW-5000 has been the most satisfying watch purchase for me. Don't regret buying mine from Seiya for like 400 back when they were more expensive.
> 
> I do wonder if Casio will refresh this line in the near future. It's been selling quietly for over a decade now. I know people consider the GMW-B5000s as the successor models but I consider them separate and hope the 5000 may get a few minor quality of life upgrades: sapphire crystal, easier to push buttons (never been an issue for me) and maybe more light duration options.
> 
> I actually prefer the resin strap and bezel 5000 over a full metal, and I own three full metal models.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Same. I bought mine from Seiya back in 2009 when it was around 420 USD. No regrets though. I love the fact that mine has the blue solar panels rather than the more common purple solar panels on other 5000s. It makes it slightly more unique compared to my other solar Gs (all of which have purple panels), and also it makes it look a bit more subdued or classy imo.

I would've probably jumped the gun for the newer 5000U if they retained the Bluetooth sync feature of the B5600 module. Still dunno why they decided to take away that Bluetooth functionality. I'll hang on and keep my 5000 til the next module update. Hopefully we get GPS and Bluetooth sync with STN LCD display someday for 5000 v3.0.


----------



## SgtPepper

And sapphire crystal please.


----------



## Ottovonn

My old GW-5000 caseback. No scratches to the crystal (used a screen protector lol). I didn't abuse this watch, just wore it like a G-Shock. Honestly not that visible unless I angle it at light. I'm kinda proud of my G-Shock scars accrued over eight years lol

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sassi

Stormy day here. I will also get the new U version in the future to keep company with my old and trusty GW5000.


----------



## oiljam

Ottovonn said:


> My old GW-5000 caseback. No scratches to the crystal (used a screen protector lol). I didn't abuse this watch, just wore it like a G-Shock. Honestly not that visible unless I angle it at light. I'm kinda proud of my G-Shock scars accrued over eight years lol
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks for that. Looks just how it should. I don't mind a bit of wear and tear, gives the watch some character and history.


----------



## journeyforce

Ottovonn said:


> My old GW-5000 caseback. No scratches to the crystal (used a screen protector lol). I didn't abuse this watch, just wore it like a G-Shock. Honestly not that visible unless I angle it at light. I'm kinda proud of my G-Shock scars accrued over eight years lol
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


So how did you get the scratches on the case back? The strap is curved to it forces you to sit it on its side unless you use a watch box and if that made the scratches and dings then it is time to find another box

I have dropped my GW-5000 a few times and it always lands on its face not back


----------



## Ottovonn

journeyforce said:


> So how did you get the scratches on the case back? The strap is curved to it forces you to sit it on its side unless you use a watch box and if that made the scratches and dings then it is time to find another box
> 
> I have dropped my GW-5000 a few times and it always lands on its face not back


As I have said before, I'm not sure how the marks were made. It could have been from anything really. I've worn the watch for nearly a decade. As far as I can tell, the caseback never brushed against any abrasive surfaces, but it has been dropped several times. I have worn it to the beach -- maybe sand got in between my wrist and the case back. But it's all speculation now.


----------



## Fullers1845




----------



## 0b5cur1ty

Arrived on Thursday, direct from Casio:










Still can't quite believe the new 5000 is being officially sold here in the EU.


----------



## Ottovonn

0b5cur1ty said:


> Arrived on Thursday, direct from Casio:
> 
> View attachment 16044256
> 
> 
> Still can't quite believe the new 5000 is being officially sold here in the EU.


That's wild. As far as I know it's not available in the US. I'm happy for you guys.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fullers1845

OG GW5K with aftermarket Camo Ti bezel.










And some OG EL from last night.


----------



## journeyforce

Ottovonn said:


> That's wild. As far as I know it's not available in the US. I'm happy for you guys.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes, no offense to our Euro friends Europe is a great place but i cannot believe Casio would only offer the GW-5000 only to Japan and The EU and not what is probably one of the largest markets for G-Shocks (USA) i cannot believe Casio sells more watches in the EU then in the USA.


----------



## journeyforce

The GW-5000 OG after washing the car


----------



## Chempop

Sassi said:


> View attachment 16040760
> 
> Stormy day here. I will also get the new U version in the future to keep company with my old and trusty GW5000.


Stunning photo!


----------



## Sassi

Chempop said:


> Stunning photo!


Thank you.


----------



## cuthbert




----------



## D. A. (Tony) Vader

After four days, from Osaka, via DHL, is home.

View attachment 16037982

View attachment 16037980

* CASIO G-SHOCK ORIGIN GW-5000U-1JF*


----------



## andor

I'm so jealous about the new date format. That's the only thing I really dislike with my older gw5000 that I have to read the date backwards (I guess it's the American format?) which feels really weird.


----------



## cuthbert

Is it true the display angle of view has improved?


----------



## Dxnnis

andor said:


> I'm so jealous about the new date format. That's the only thing I really dislike with my older gw5000 that I have to read the date backwards (I guess it's the American format?) which feels really weird.


Funny but even on my 2 GW-B5600's you can change the date format but I never have as I kind of got used to the month-day format over the years


----------



## D. A. (Tony) Vader

cuthbert said:


> Is it true the display angle of view has improved?


I didn't notice a big difference between the regular displays of the old (L) and "U" (R) versions The U version looks slightly sharper, tough:










On the other hand, there's a big difference between their backlights:

















* The old, EL backlight looks more uniform

* But the new LED backlight consumes less power, looks sharper, and should last longer.

* The display on the BT models is still better, though (STN ?):


----------



## Fullers1845

^Thanks for the comparison photos, Tony!


----------



## dgaddis

D. A. (Tony) Vader said:


> * The STN display on the BT models is still better, though:
> 
> View attachment 16052967


That's not an STN display. Only the B5000 'full metal' models have the STN display.


----------



## Dxnnis

dgaddis said:


> That's not an STN display. Only the B5000 'full metal' models have the STN display.


Thought that myself


----------



## D. A. (Tony) Vader

BTW, I have not seen confirmation that the GW-B models have STN displays, like the GMW-B models.

STN is an old display technology (not as old as TN, of course)

Probably, CASIO still uses TN displays on their less expensive models (DW's, etc) but I'd be surprised if they don't use STN displays on their intermediate range and up:

* I don't see much difference between GW-B5600, GW-5KU and GMW-B5KD at normal viewing angles:

:























* At other angles, though, GW-B5600 and GMW-B5KD displays look better than GW-5KU's. But there's very little difference between them (GMW-5K's display is actually better than what it looks like in this picture):










* Finally, similar results regarding their backlights, GW-B5600 and GMW-B5K are better than GW-5KU but not much difference between them (all of them are very legible, btw):


----------



## zack20cb

I can finally post here!

A kind Internet stranger offered to send me a lightly used GW-5000 a few weeks ago, and it's been my one watch as I pack up my house to move. It's a lovely watch and receiving it for free makes it all the sweeter, because it owes me nothing whatsoever. I can see why some have sold their other squares, or even their other G-Shocks, to simply wear a GW-5000. It's quite a nice watch.



> * The display on the BT models is still better, though (STN ?)


The resin-cased GW-B5600 does not have an STN display. Interesting that your GW-B has a better display than your GW-5000! For me it's the other way around, my GW-B's display has always been a bit of a limper on contrast.


----------



## entropy96

zack20cb said:


> I can finally post here!
> 
> A kind Internet stranger offered to send me a lightly used GW-5000 a few weeks ago, and it's been my one watch as I pack up my house to move. It's a lovely watch and receiving it for free makes it all the sweeter, because it owes me nothing whatsoever. I can see why some have sold their other squares, or even their other G-Shocks, to simply wear a GW-5000. It's quite a nice watch.
> 
> The resin-cased GW-B5600 does not have an STN display. Interesting that your GW-B has a better display than your GW-5000! For me it's the other way around, my GW-B's display has always been a bit of a limper on contrast.


Nothing beats receiving a GW-5000 for free ?

I agree with you that the GW-5000 has a better/ more contrast-y display than other non-STN squares for some reason.


----------



## zack20cb

entropy96 said:


> I agree with you that the GW-5000 has a better/ more contrast-y display than other non-STN squares for some reason.


I suspect this is the one perceptible benefit of being made in Japan: better odds of getting a really good layup of the laminated solar panel and glass layers, better calibration of the LCD fab process.

And to really cap things off, I apparently got a successful atomic sync yesterday, which doesn't always happen in my region. Feels great to have precise timing for my move, haha!


----------



## wtma

Checking in with an old sibling, GW-5000B


----------



## Dxnnis

wtma said:


> Checking in with an old sibling, GW-5000B


My favourite square bar none


----------



## entropy96

The negative display on that B version is more visible than most that are non-MIP. It's a great rare model 👌



Dxnnis said:


> My favourite square bar none


----------



## HenceForthWith

wtma said:


> Checking in with an old sibling, GW-5000B


Oh, great. Now I want another watch...


----------



## jovani

CASIO GMW-B5000G-1ER


----------



## tighthams




----------



## speedmistr

I've got a bunch of pre 1996 squares because I'm a vintage nut but damn I love this model. I've had one since 2013 and bought 3 more for spares but I scratched the hell out of the lugs on one of them trying to add some strap adapters. I hate changing straps on squares but this was the worst experience ever. So I ordered another.

The full metal squares are nice looking and I understand the appeal but for me a G needs a resin bezel and the GW5000 is the best current model available.


----------



## entropy96

Yep it's the best full resin square that's atomic rn. I'll wait for the next version with GPS sync and/or BT sync.


----------



## jovani

CASIO GMW-B5000G-1ER


















android and application g-shock, broken connection ... 
iOS no problem


----------



## Facelessman

Bozzy said:


> View attachment 16014829


Stunning pic


----------



## dgaddis

jovani said:


> CASIO GMW-B5000G-1ER
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> android and application g-shock, broken connection ...
> iOS no problem


Wrong thread. That's a GMW-B5000, not a GW-5000. Similar but different.

(I have the same watch and love it by the way!)


----------



## entropy96

entropy96 said:


> View attachment 718360


Can't believe it's been more than 9 years ago.

It's still in its original bezel and band.


----------



## Fullers1845

entropy96 said:


> Can't believe it's been more than 9 years ago.
> 
> It's still in its original bezel and band.


#FTW! The GW5K is still my favorite G-Shock.


----------



## entropy96

Fullers1845 said:


> #FTW! The GW5K is still my favorite G-Shock.


Nice mod 👍 Didn't know the Ti bezels fit the 5000 case, since I thought the dimensions were different.


----------



## entropy96

Here's how my 9-year-old GW5k looks like now.

Admittedly, I don't wear it that much nowadays since I wear more "formal" mechanicals for work.


















I think the resin aged pretty well in normal "desk diving" use. 😅


----------



## oiljam




----------



## oiljam

Maybe one of the last GW-5000 made. Production date of 6 May 2021. Anyone got one later?


----------



## Fullers1845

Nice! Are they d/c’d because the new model just came out?


----------



## kritameth

Fullers1845 said:


> Nice! Are they d/c'd because the new model just came out?


Yes, GW-5000U. Pretty much the same watch, just a slightly updated module.


----------



## kritameth

oiljam said:


> Maybe one of the last GW-5000 made. Production date of 6 May 2021. Anyone got one later?
> 
> View attachment 16116801


How do you decipher the production date, if you don't mind sharing?


----------



## Ottovonn

Trying out new sneakers and showing off my G-Shock socks with the GW-5000U!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jack646

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## oiljam

kritameth said:


> How do you decipher the production date, if you don't mind sharing?


Check out the batch number on this chart.


----------



## Colmustard86

So they are discontinued? This is sad. Glad I have one.


----------



## Galaga

Colmustard86 said:


> So they are discontinued? This is sad. Glad I have one.


Same. I don't like the backlight on the new one. The green is gone.


----------



## Colmustard86

Galaga said:


> Same. I don't like the backlight on the new one. The green is gone.


Exactly, not a fan of the new back light.


----------



## kritameth

oiljam said:


> Check out the batch number on this chart.
> 
> View attachment 16117192


Thank you @oiljam! That's very neat. It looks like my GW-5000U was born July 16, 2021!


----------



## tighthams




----------



## tenthdentist

Ottovonn said:


> Trying out new sneakers and showing off my G-Shock socks with the GW-5000U!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I admire your commitment of owning a pair of G-Shock socks. However, I am also incredibly disappointed these don't say "G-Sock" instead.


----------



## Merv

Well about 11.5 years after I bought my first G-Shock, the second arrived. I'm not expecting a similar gap until the third arrives, just quietly

The batch number on the caseback is my birthday. Pretty cool coincidence.


----------



## Ottovonn

tenthdentist said:


> I admire your commitment of owning a pair of G-Shock socks. However, I am also incredibly disappointed these don't say "G-Sock" instead.


Missed opportunity for sure lmao

The socks came with the G-Shock sneaker freaker DW-5700 collab. The watch I sold a while ago but the socks I kept (I'm sure the buyer didn't want preowned socks )

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## oiljam

In the works car park ready for some graft


----------



## Wizardskills

Reporting in!


----------



## entropy96

I think it's fair to say the GW-5000 (and GW-5000U) is the "Submariner of G-Shocks." 👍


----------



## Louno

entropy96 said:


> I think it's fair to say the GW-5000 (and GW-5000U) is the "Submariner of G-Shocks." 👍


Why ?


----------



## Galaga

Louno said:


> Why ?


Because it’s the quintessential G Shock.


----------



## tighthams

Been wearing my only g shock since last Sunday and loving it. Ordered spare bezel and strap from pacparts just in case…


----------



## robdad

Louno said:


> Why ?


Because, like the Submariner, it’s a great watch but a bit boring?!?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ottovonn

robdad said:


> Because, like the Submariner, it’s a great watch but a bit boring?!?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It kinda is boring which is why I enjoy it. I love its understatedness. For me the GW-5000 has a similar plainness to the Rolex Explorer which I also enjoy a lot. Folks call the Explorer boring too but I prefer it. I like the nuances and subtleties to these watches. 

The 5000 doesn’t have the pizazz or functionality of most G-Shocks. It has a pretty neutral color scheme. That said, I find that the flashiest watches I’ve owned are often the ones that don’t get worn as often. The 5000 I just pick up and wear and go about my day. 

It’s very reminiscent of the original squares that came out in the 80s and were purely tool watches. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Xerxes300

Louno said:


> Why ?


the first "g-shock"
the current model is trying to emulate as close as possible the original screw back
eventhough it looks the same as the other squares the "guts" are higher end as well as the resin 
and needless to say because Keanu wore one in Speed

all the other big-boy g shocks come after.


----------



## Fullers1845

entropy96 said:


> I think it's fair to say the GW-5000 (and GW-5000U) is the "Submariner of G-Shocks." 👍


You're not the first to make that comparison.


----------



## Time4Playnow

Rediscovering the comfort and easy-to-wear nature of the GW-5000. Because of the steel case and perhaps the resin band, it stays in place on my wrist much better than other resin-based, non-steel case squares. And btw, on other squares I'm typically on the 2nd to the last strap hole on my 7 3/4 inch wrist. On the GW-5000, I'm on the 5th (& sometimes the 4th) hole. It's the perfect strap length, IMO. 

Understated, comfortable, tough as nails, solar and MB6, and all you (probably) need. Nice EL light. A classic.



















Almost forgot, love the DLC caseback:


----------



## dgaddis

Xerxes300 said:


> the first "g-shock"
> the current model is trying to emulate as close as possible the original screw back
> eventhough it looks the same as the other squares the "guts" are higher end as well as the resin
> and needless to say because Keanu wore one in Speed
> 
> all the other big-boy g shocks come after.


I though Keanu wore the basic $40 DW-5600 in speed?


----------



## Ottovonn

dgaddis said:


> I though Keanu wore the basic $40 DW-5600 in speed?


I’m not sure about the price of the model, but I’m sure he wore a DW-5600c screwback in that movie. Back then the 5600c was the basic model before it was replaced with the 5600e we know today. 

Check out this article for more info 

 https://www.g-central.com/the-speed-g-shock-worn-by-keanu-reeves-quick-facts/


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Miltenberger

The GW-5000 is the perfect watch for me. It's got the classic design of the original g-shock, isn't massive, and isn't packed with features that you'll never use. It's been my only watch for about seven years and have no plans on changing that, except maybe a new band and bezel.


----------



## Time4Playnow

Ottovonn said:


> I’m not sure about the price of the model, but I’m sure he wore a DW-5600c screwback in that movie. Back then the 5600c was the basic model before it was replaced with the 5600e we know today.
> 
> Check out this article for more info
> 
> The “Speed G-Shock” Worn By Keanu Reeves (Quick Facts) – G-Central G-Shock Watch Fan Blog
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Imagine this: I've seen "Speed" a number of times, but NEVER once noticed his g-shock in the movie! 😲 That's how little I ever notice watches on guys' wrists. It would pretty much have to be in-person, right in front of my face for me to notice it. (the only exception is probably James Bond movies - I typically look at his watch)


----------



## Xerxes300

Does the GW-5000U count to be included here?


----------



## entropy96

Xerxes300 said:


> Does the GW-5000U count to be included here?
> 
> View attachment 16161167


Yeah. It's practically the same watch with a new module.


----------



## thaeffman

Snapped a pic of my dad's, and my GW5ks (mine is on the right and his is on the left).I was surprised he wore it to thanksgiving dinner as he rarely wears watches anymore. I gifted it to him after I got my 5ku expecting him to toss it in a drawer and forget about it but apparently he's been wearing it consistently. I'm not surprised about the big scratch on his though, he says he was doing some painting in the garage and-scraped it across the lower unfinished concrete wall. Kinda glad I put on a screen protector before I gave it to him


----------



## entropy96

Produced back in December 27th, 2011.

Turning 10 this December 27th.

DLC still in perfect condition 👌


----------



## entropy96

I wonder if anyone here still owns a 2009 model?


----------



## entropy96

I can't help but admire the bluish solar panel that turns blackish in certain angles and lighting.

The Blue solar panel is quite rare. I prefer the more subdued Blue panels to the current Purplish panels that most 5000s and 5600s have nowadays. It's what makes my 5000 special 😍 I'm probably keeping this til I grow old.


----------



## Ottovonn

entropy96 said:


> View attachment 16176230
> 
> View attachment 16176231
> 
> View attachment 16176232
> 
> 
> I can't help but admire the bluish solar panel that turns blackish in certain angles and lighting.
> 
> The Blue solar panel is quite rare. I prefer the more subdued Blue panels to the current Purplish panels that most 5000s and 5600s have nowadays. It's what makes my 5000 special  I'm probably keeping this til I grow old.


I keep a spare 5000 original that has blue panels. I never needed the spare since my 5000 (purple panels) worked wonderfully for 8 years but I like the blue panels of the spare enough to keep it around. Definitely agree about them being long term watches. 

Sadly, the new GW-5000U doesn’t have the colored panels 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## entropy96

Ottovonn said:


> I keep a spare 5000 original that has blue panels. I never needed the spare since my 5000 (purple panels) worked wonderfully for 8 years but I like the blue panels of the spare enough to keep it around. Definitely agree about them being long term watches.
> 
> Sadly, the new GW-5000U doesn’t have the colored panels
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I haven't seen a GW-5000 post-2011 with Blue solar panels.

Yes, I agree with you. It's a keeper and the Blue panel gives it a more minimalist and classy look than the Purple panels. We both got lucky to get a 5000 with Blue panels 👍 I wouldn't even trade it for an MR-G with Purple panels.


----------



## entropy96

@Ottovonn

OT: Based on my research, there were certain late 2011s - early 2012s GW-M5610TH The Hundreds that also have the Blue solar panels.

It is speculated that Casio probably sourced a solar panel from a different solar panel manufacturer during the late 2011s to the early 2012s for some square models, which explains why some GW-5000s and The Hundreds 5610s during that period had a Blue solar panel.









The Hundreds G Shock has different color solar panel


I need some input please. I purchased 2 Limited Edition G Shock The Hundreds model number GW-M5610TH. Both were purchased from a authorized retail department store brand new. I noticed that the solar panel in the lens are different colors. One seems to be like a blue/gray and the other more...




www.watchuseek.com


----------



## FlyGuyMyEye

Got a U version. Am I excluded for being superior...?


----------



## Ottovonn

entropy96 said:


> @Ottovonn
> 
> OT: Based on my research, there were certain late 2011s - early 2012s GW-M5610TH The Hundreds that also have the Blue solar panels.
> 
> It is speculated that Casio probably sourced a solar panel from a different solar panel manufacturer during the late 2011s to the early 2012s for some square models, which explains why some GW-5000s and The Hundreds 5610s during that period had a Blue solar panel.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Hundreds G Shock has different color solar panel
> 
> 
> I need some input please. I purchased 2 Limited Edition G Shock The Hundreds model number GW-M5610TH. Both were purchased from a authorized retail department store brand new. I noticed that the solar panel in the lens are different colors. One seems to be like a blue/gray and the other more...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.watchuseek.com


Interesting findings. I’ll post a pic of my blue panel 5000 from early 2013 soon. It’s possible it was manufactured earlier than 2013. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ottovonn

FlyGuyMyEye said:


> Got a U version. Am I excluded for being superior...?
> View attachment 16188430


Nah all 5000 variations are welcome! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kevio

entropy96 said:


> @Ottovonn
> 
> OT: Based on my research, there were certain late 2011s - early 2012s GW-M5610TH The Hundreds that also have the Blue solar panels.
> 
> It is speculated that Casio probably sourced a solar panel from a different solar panel manufacturer during the late 2011s to the early 2012s for some square models, which explains why some GW-5000s and The Hundreds 5610s during that period had a Blue solar panel.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Hundreds G Shock has different color solar panel
> 
> 
> I need some input please. I purchased 2 Limited Edition G Shock The Hundreds model number GW-M5610TH. Both were purchased from a authorized retail department store brand new. I noticed that the solar panel in the lens are different colors. One seems to be like a blue/gray and the other more...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.watchuseek.com



That production period for the blue solar panel seems about right. I've had several GW-5000's pass through my hands over the years and the only one that had the blue solar is this one, with a date code that indicates production in 2012.


----------



## Wools

Was wondering if anyone could offer any advice.

I was looking into buying a replacment bezel and strap for my GW-5000U-1JF and found this on Tik Tox.

Has anyone purchased these same parts from Tik Tox before, and can confirm they're using real Casio parts? If so, does the replacment band have 'Casio Japan' on it like the original?


----------



## entropy96

Wools said:


> Was wondering if anyone could offer any advice.
> 
> I was looking into buying a replacment bezel and strap for my GW-5000U-1JF and found this on Tik Tox.
> 
> Has anyone purchased these same parts from Tik Tox before, and can confirm they're using real Casio parts? If so, does the replacment band have 'Casio Japan' on it like the original?


Yeah I've read people buying from Tiktox with no problem. Never dealt with them personally since they don't ship to the Philippines. Read good things about them.


----------



## Wools

entropy96 said:


> Yeah I've read people buying from Tiktox with no problem. Never dealt with them personally since they don't ship to the Philippines. Read good things about them.


Nice, thank you for the good words!

I've read about Pac Parts but Tik Tox seem UK based so they're good for me shippig wise and seem to have the few spare parts I want in stock.


----------



## Hexanaut

Wools said:


> Was wondering if anyone could offer any advice.
> 
> I was looking into buying a replacment bezel and strap for my GW-5000U-1JF and found this on Tik Tox.
> 
> Has anyone purchased these same parts from Tik Tox before, and can confirm they're using real Casio parts? If so, does the replacment band have 'Casio Japan' on it like the original?


I have used Tik Tox and they are great, and yep all genuine casio stuff.


----------



## Snyde

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WeirdGuy

*Edit: I went back a few pages and saw many posts pointing out why this watch is such a big deal. Might have to grab one of the newer versions. *

Ok, I've seen a few of the earlier ones selling lately and they're being scooped up VERY quickly once they're posted for sale. Am I missing something here? What is it about these that is making them such a big deal? Don't get me wrong, though simple looking, it is a good looking square but, I don't see any difference from any other square.

Someone please enlighten me. I'm a big square fan, so I need to know. 😆


----------



## fl0ppy

Wools said:


> Was wondering if anyone could offer any advice.
> 
> I was looking into buying a replacment bezel and strap for my GW-5000U-1JF and found this on Tik Tox.
> 
> Has anyone purchased these same parts from Tik Tox before, and can confirm they're using real Casio parts? If so, does the replacment band have 'Casio Japan' on it like the original?


I've recently bought that GW-5000 bezel and strap from Tiktox, although separately, not in a set. I have no doubt they are both genuine Casio parts. Tik Tox are a well regarded Casio parts supplier. The buckle on the strap does indeed say 'Casio Japan.'


----------



## toomuchdamnrum

WeirdGuy said:


> *Edit: I went back a few pages and saw many posts pointing out why this watch is such a big deal. Might have to grab one of the newer versions. *
> 
> Ok, I've seen a few of the earlier ones selling lately and they're being scooped up VERY quickly once they're posted for sale. Am I missing something here? What is it about these that is making them such a big deal? Don't get me wrong, though simple looking, it is a good looking square but, I don't see any difference from any other square.
> 
> Someone please enlighten me. I'm a big square fan, so I need to know. 😆


I just picked up a pre owned one today haha I originally had one when they came out and this will be my third. Such is the life of a flipper.

Everything from the price to the feeling is just right. The 5610s etc feel light and cheap in comparison and the full metal can be too heavy and blingy, at least to me. It gives me a feeling of stealth wealth, the way that some feel about the Ti squares. And don't forget a healthy dash of weeb


----------



## WeirdGuy

toomuchdamnrum said:


> I just picked up a pre owned one today haha I originally had one when they came out and this will be my third. Such is the life of a flipper.
> 
> Everything from the price to the feeling is just right. The 5610s etc feel light and cheap in comparison and the full metal can be too heavy and blingy, at least to me. It gives me a feeling of stealth wealth, the way that some feel about the Ti squares. And don't forget a healthy dash of weeb



Ah, yes, weeb. Now I definitely have to get one. 🤓


----------



## entropy96

WeirdGuy said:


> *Edit: I went back a few pages and saw many posts pointing out why this watch is such a big deal. Might have to grab one of the newer versions. *
> 
> Ok, I've seen a few of the earlier ones selling lately and they're being scooped up VERY quickly once they're posted for sale. Am I missing something here? What is it about these that is making them such a big deal? Don't get me wrong, though simple looking, it is a good looking square but, I don't see any difference from any other square.
> 
> Someone please enlighten me. I'm a big square fan, so I need to know. 😆


The price is right for the quality and comfort you'll be getting. Especially now that it's much cheaper than it used to be circa 2009-2012.

Its simple and minimalist design goes along with almost any type of attire, from the casual t-shirt and jeans look to more semi-formal office look. It's also not too heavy and not too light. The screwback gives it a substantial feel. Perfect for a daily wearer.


----------



## Ottovonn

entropy96 said:


> The price is right for the quality and comfort you'll be getting. Especially now that it's much cheaper than it used to be circa 2009-2012.
> 
> Its simple and minimalist design goes along with almost any type of attire, from the casual t-shirt and jeans look to more semi-formal office look. It's also not too heavy and not too light. The screwback gives it a substantial feel. Perfect for a daily wearer.


I remember when I bought mine from Seiya, and it was going for over 400 bucks!

I've worn mine from the gym to even a wedding. It's the most versatile square. A few folks on the forums are underwhelmed when they see it in person and feel that it's not worth the money. That's fair. It is an expensive watch compared to the 5600e and other solar atomic squares. I think folks see the hype for the 5000 and expect something that will dazzle them. In that case, I think they are better suited getting a GMW-B5000 in any of its many variants. They are definitely premium, well-made, and have a superior module: better fade-in and even LED light. 

Still, I just put on the 5000 on and wear it. No worries about its weight -- after a day of wearing a steel full metal I will take it off -- or about bumping it against a wall. I can safely say it's my favorite watch. It's like that one pair of comfy jeans or shoes that fit just right.


----------



## WeirdGuy

Just bought one from Seiya. Looking forward to seeing how this stacks up to the other squares in person.


----------



## entropy96

Ottovonn said:


> I remember when I bought mine from Seiya, and it was going for over 400 bucks!
> 
> I can safely say it's my favorite watch. It's like that one pair of comfy jeans or shoes that fit just right.


Same 🤣 Bought it from Seiya too at the same price. Luckily it was one with a blue-solar panel.

Yeah, it's like a well-worn Levi's 501 Original straight fit or a well-used Converse All-Stars or Adidas Superstar 😆


----------



## Xerxes300

i love the GW-5000U.... super soft resin, i like the digital screen, the LED, the "robustness" over the other versions. right now my favorites are the carbon fiber one (feels pretty indestructible) and the GW-5000U (feels robust). i haven't worn the others yet.


----------



## TTV

Blood, sweat and tears ... guts, nerves and fingernails 🥵🧐🥴

Just spent over an hour to swap a combi bracelet into my GW-5kU. Damn it was challenging, the hard resin is much more dufficult to fit compared to original soft resin strap. Luckily, the end justifies the means, it looks and feels really fantastic 😍👍


----------



## van_helsing

looks really good on that combi bracelet - well done!

However, part of the appeal of the GW-5000 is that it comes with its own very smooth and supple silky resin strap. And some of that appeal simply goes missing when the original strap is being removed and replaced with something other.


----------



## TTV

van_helsing said:


> looks really good on that combi bracelet - well done!
> 
> However, part of the appeal of the GW-5000 is that it comes with its own very smooth and supple silky resin strap. And some of that appeal simply goes missing when the original strap is being removed and replaced with something other.


Yes, I agree 110% about the GW-5k(U) original strap quality and feel; that's exactly why I have changed it to all my resin squares (M5610, S5k6U, B5600) 🙂

This combi bracelet looks best on this 5kU compared to other black squares I have. Luckily the vice versa change will be MUCH easier and faster, when needed 😄


----------



## Ottovonn

TTV said:


> Yes, I agree 110% about the GW-5k(U) original strap quality and feel; that's exactly why I have changed it to all my resin squares (M5610, S5k6U, B5600) 🙂
> 
> This combi bracelet looks best on this 5kU compared to other black squares I have. Luckily the vice versa change will be MUCH easier and faster, when needed 😄


Agreed. I love the look of the combi on the 5000. It truly is a pain in the butt installing it though, so I had it on maybe twice before going back to the strap. I may source another combi bracelet for my GW-5000 OG to set it apart further from my GW-5000U.


----------



## Xerxes300

Ottovonn said:


> Agreed. I love the look of the combi on the 5000. It truly is a pain in the butt installing it though, so I had it on maybe twice before going back to the strap. I may source another combi bracelet for my GW-5000 OG to set it apart further from my GW-5000U.


i like the combi bracelet, but i feel the soft resin of the gw-5000u is better fit for it, so i bought a whole bunch of replacements just in case i ever damage one. I left the combi bracelet on the negative display GW-M5610UBC.


----------



## Wools

Xerxes300 said:


> i love the GW-5000U.... super soft resin, i like the digital screen, the LED, the "robustness" over the other versions. right now my favorites are the carbon fiber one (feels pretty indestructible) and the GW-5000U (feels robust). i haven't worn the others yet.


Sounds like I'm going on a simular journey to you!

Always loved watches and adored G-Shock when I was a teenager in the 90's but never had the money for one as a kid. Purchased my first nice watch in my early 20's and been around the block with all manor of mechanical watches, now I'm in my late 30's. Then a friend started wearing a G-Shock at work (Before COVID) and it awakened a long held dream that had been ignored after wearing Rolex Submainers etc. When COVID hit, it made me think what I actually enjoyed and wanted from life and decided to cull my watch collection. As part of that process, I started to explore G-Shock.

I now have a 5000U-1JF and a B5000-2ER. I adore the heritage inspired 5000U so much, that I may let my B5000 go and the 5000U will become my main G-Shock, with 1 eye on a S5600U as a gym and running watch.

I've had so many G-Shocks over this past year, it's become a collection in and of itself. I mean, I only have 1 mechanical watch now! 😅


----------



## journeyforce

Ottovonn said:


> Agreed. I love the look of the combi on the 5000. It truly is a pain in the butt installing it though, so I had it on maybe twice before going back to the strap. I may source another combi bracelet for my GW-5000 OG to set it apart further from my GW-5000U.


I found the trick to the combi bracelet on the GW-5000 was to remove the watch bezel, install the combi and then install the bezel. The bezel is the reason for the resistance when you are trying to attach the bracelet.


----------



## TTV

journeyforce said:


> I found the trick to the combi bracelet on the GW-5000 was to remove the watch bezel, install the combi and then install the bezel. The bezel is the reason for the resistance when you are trying to attach the bracelet.


Bezel removal is the first thing to do, that helps indeed. The real challenge is to fit the bracelet with pins to the lug opening and then get the pins locked to the holes. Small variations in parts dimensions affect this a lot 🥵


----------



## kevio

Removing the bezel is too much effort to replace the strap or combi bracelet. I put together a short tutorial on the process I use. Using my procedure, I can get a new strap installed in less than a minute. 

Quick G-Shock Strap Install Tutorial


----------



## Xerxes300

kevio said:


> Removing the bezel is too much effort to replace the strap or combi bracelet. I put together a short tutorial on the process I use. Using my procedure, I can get a new strap installed in less than a minute.
> 
> Quick G-Shock Strap Install Tutorial


What I find hard is just making sure the spring bar clicks in place. Everything is so squishy in the resin models. 

Thanks for this step by step though!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Wools

I’ve been so busy nattering about the history and straps of the 5000U, I’ve forgot to introduce myself and be added to the list!

Finally joined the cool kids club with my 5000U-1JF. Couldn’t be more in love at the moment!


----------



## TTV

kevio said:


> Removing the bezel is too much effort to replace the strap or combi bracelet. I put together a short tutorial on the process I use. Using my procedure, I can get a new strap installed in less than a minute.
> 
> Quick G-Shock Strap Install Tutorial


Thanks @kevio , great instructions 👍 I was doing exactly similarly with my GW-5kU. The most challenges I found;
A) pin was really tight in bracelet hole, so it wasn't easy to slide and insert to the lug from the other end.
B) the bracelet was really tight to lug width and the screw-back of the watch.

Practice makes me pro, hopefully better luck next time 🙂


----------



## TTV

Wools said:


> I’ve been so busy nattering about the history and straps of the 5000U, I’ve forgot to introduce myself and be added to the list!
> 
> Finally joined the cool kids club with my 5000U-1JF. Couldn’t be more in love at the moment!
> 
> 
> View attachment 16202344


Welcome to the family 🙂


----------



## Ottovonn

Wools said:


> I’ve been so busy nattering about the history and straps of the 5000U, I’ve forgot to introduce myself and be added to the list!
> 
> Finally joined the cool kids club with my 5000U-1JF. Couldn’t be more in love at the moment!
> 
> 
> View attachment 16202344


I see you have a BB58 Tudor too. I feel like I acquired my favorite watch combo with an Explorer and my 5000. I am considering moving several watches because I mainly wear these two. 

Enjoy your 5000U in the best. Also, is that a mechanical keyboard I see? I am a fledgling keyboard enthusiast LOL


----------



## Wools

Ottovonn said:


> I see you have a BB58 Tudor too. I feel like I acquired my favorite watch combo with an Explorer and my 5000. I am considering moving several watches because I mainly wear these two.
> 
> Enjoy your 5000U in the best. Also, is that a mechanical keyboard I see? I am a fledgling keyboard enthusiast LOL


That's a nice combo you have! What Explorer have you got?

Yes, I have the Navy Blue Tudor Black Bay 58. It's a lovely watch which is really simple, well made and I love the vintage vibes it has. I do have my name down for an Oyster Perpetual 41 but have another 2 years to wait first! If I do eventually get access to buy it, I think the OP41, BB58, 5000U and my Apple Watch S5 is a nice combo of all diffrent watches, but all the one's I really want after years of choping and changing.

Good spot! Yeah, it's a mechanical keyboard I have in my home office. When we all got told to WFH as COVID-19 kicked off, I picked up some bits and bobs for my home setup and got a Razer Blackwidow Lite TKL Keyboard. Very simple in the grand scheme of things but really nice to type on and feels well made.


----------



## Ottovonn

Wools said:


> That's a nice combo you have! What Explorer have you got?
> 
> Yes, I have the Navy Blue Tudor Black Bay 58. It's a lovely watch which is really simple, well made and I love the vintage vibes it has. I do have my name down for an Oyster Perpetual 41 but have another 2 years to wait first! If I do eventually get access to buy it, I think the OP41, BB58, 5000U and my Apple Watch S5 is a nice combo of all diffrent watches, but all the one's I really want after years of choping and changing.
> 
> Good spot! Yeah, it's a mechanical keyboard I have in my home office. When we all got told to WFH as COVID-19 kicked off, I picked up some bits and bobs for my home setup and got a Razer Blackwidow Lite TKL Keyboard. Very simple in the grand scheme of things but really nice to type on and feels well made.


I have the 114270, the older 36 Explorer from the early 2000s. I bought it early this year without knowing Rolex was going to release a brand new Explorer . . . I've been trying to get the new but it's impossible with how Rolex is now. That said, I am more than happy with my 114270. I tried on the Tudor BB silver 36 and loved it. Almost bought that one. One good mechanical and the 5000 is basically a perfect watch combo IMO. 

That's a cool keyboard. I love how they feel when I type, the clicky feel reminds me of the keyboards I used when I was younger. I'm considering building my own, but need to read into it more. I use an HyperX Alloy Origin. It glows too LOL


----------



## entropy96

Ottovonn said:


> I see you have a BB58 Tudor too. I feel like I acquired my favorite watch combo with an Explorer and my 5000. I am considering moving several watches because I mainly wear these two.


I think I found my perfect trio now.
I'm keeping my 36mm Datejust with Jubilee bracelet and fluted bezel, my Super Case Sub Date, and my GW-5000.
I might sell or give away the rest to my family.


----------



## entropy96

Wools said:


> That's a nice combo you have! What Explorer have you got?
> 
> Yes, I have the Navy Blue Tudor Black Bay 58. It's a lovely watch which is really simple, well made and I love the vintage vibes it has. I do have my name down for an Oyster Perpetual 41 but have another 2 years to wait first! If I do eventually get access to buy it, I think the OP41, BB58, 5000U and my Apple Watch S5 is a nice combo of all diffrent watches, but all the one's I really want after years of choping and changing.
> 
> Good spot! Yeah, it's a mechanical keyboard I have in my home office. When we all got told to WFH as COVID-19 kicked off, I picked up some bits and bobs for my home setup and got a Razer Blackwidow Lite TKL Keyboard. Very simple in the grand scheme of things but really nice to type on and feels well made.


Nice watch choice and nice keyboard 👍👍


----------



## Wools

Ottovonn said:


> I have the 114270, the older 36 Explorer from the early 2000s. I bought it early this year without knowing Rolex was going to release a brand new Explorer . . . I've been trying to get the new but it's impossible with how Rolex is now. That said, I am more than happy with my 114270. I tried on the Tudor BB silver 36 and loved it. Almost bought that one. One good mechanical and the 5000 is basically a perfect watch combo IMO.
> 
> That's a cool keyboard. I love how they feel when I type, the clicky feel reminds me of the keyboards I used when I was younger. I'm considering building my own, but need to read into it more. I use an HyperX Alloy Origin. It glows too LOL


That's a beautiful watch, congratulations!

I always used to admire the Submariner's and GMT's over any other Rolex but after having my Submariner Date for several years, I found I gave such short shrift to Rolex's more simple line, I started to yern for the simplicity of time only watches. Before I knew it, the Sub had been sold, my name was down for an OP41 and I picked up the Tudor BB58 almost as a replacment for the Sub while I wait! Now though, the Black Bay 58 Navy has really won me over and because it's price hasn't sky rocketed, I feel more compelled to keep and enjoy it, rather than start to fret over what it may be worth, which I was started to do with my old Sub.

You should totally build your own keyboard! A good friend of mine is all over that and loves that ability to specifiy key feedback, case size etc. But I tend to prefer one and done! Although I do build my own PC's as that part feels something I can get my head around. 😅 

Regarding the watch collection; I don't think I'll ever free myself of this affliction most of us watch nerds suffer from but I feel when I had an epic collection, I could never decide so was always unhappy with what I had on my wrist. When I owned just my Submariner, I initally adored it but slowly realised I wanted some variety and my _grail _watch didn't make me as happy as I thought. And when COVID hit, I lost my job and was searching for a new job while my Wife who's a Nurse, was working in intensive care at a front line Hospital, it was a great chance to take stock and realise that watches weren't actually that important anymore. So while being bored at home, it gave me an oppertunity to start to plan to free myself of a lot of tat.

Now, I'll always love watches, but I'm now just looking for a tiny little collection and try and keep each watch diverse and unique enough so whatever the situation, I'll have a prefered watch just for it. Also, 2021 has shown me how epic G-Shocks are and how they embarrass watches that are 40X their price!


----------



## computer_freak

I had some mobility issues in the past couple of months. I was wearing the GW-5000 when it started. And I haven't taken the watch off since. Probably the longest I've worn a single watch.

It's the perfect set and forget watch. Don't really notice that you have it on you until you need to know the time.


----------



## D. A. (Tony) Vader

TTV said:


> Bezel removal is the first thing to do, that helps indeed. The real challenge is to fit the bracelet with pins to the lug opening and then get the pins locked to the holes. Small variations in parts dimensions affect this a lot 🥵


I know band and bracelet removal and adjustment is part of the fun but, sometimes, to avoid the frustration with the well-known tough ones, I just take the watch to a pro and for $20 they'll do it for me.

You had to be careful when picking one, of course, so they don't end up scratching your watch.

Not every kid in a shopping mall's jewelry store knows how to size or replace a bracelet properly.

For me, so far so good (two out six, perfectly sized or replaced bracelets, no scratches)

Since I'm a keeper not a flipper, I may replace my GW-5000's strap with a CB V2. I'm planning to keep my GW-5000U stock, though.


----------



## Sebastian Torres

Hi there, I recently got the U version from Seiya. The 5000 has been one of my grail watches since it was released years ago but I never had the chance to buy it, mostly due to its price and import fees. Once I read that the new improved version was released, I pulled the trigger in October and I must say I was really lucky when the watch arrived because I didn't have to pay 60% of the value in import fees, plus some other fees like shipping from the US to Uruguay, taxes and custom agent fees, which would have almost double its price. So ironically, I bought one of the most expensive G-Shock squares at half of its real price (for me, at least). Here it is sitting next to my also new, red-modded GW-S5600U-1JF.


----------



## swanksteak

Congrats, man! I totally understand. I hesitated on the the GW-5000-1JF because of the massive import fees for Europe. When the 5000U was released and I discovered it would be sold right on the continent, I picked up two! 😃 It's a fantastic G-Shock… the very definition of what the square should be. Wear it in good health! 👍🏻

LOVE the red S5600U!!! 🔥



Sebastian Torres said:


> Hi there, I recently got the U version from Seiya. The 5000 has been one of my grail watches since it was released years ago but I never had the chance to buy it, mostly due to its price and import fees. Once I read that the new improved version was released, I pulled the trigger in October and I must say I was really lucky when the watch arrived because I didn't have to pay 60% of the value in import fees, plus some other fees like shipping from the US to Uruguay, taxes and custom agent fees, which would have almost double its price. So ironically, I bought one of the most expensive G-Shock squares at half of its real price (for me, at least). Here it is sitting next to my also new, red-modded GW-S5600U-1JF.
> 
> View attachment 16280549


----------



## DImGR

how long should one expect the resin to last ? 10-15 years like the old ones ?


----------



## Sebastian Torres

DImGR said:


> how long should one expect the resin to last ? 10-15 years like the old ones ?


It depends on the use, and how long the watch has been exposed to certain elements like sunlight, salt water, hot water from shower, soap, shampoo (in case you take a shower with the watch on, which I don't recommend). Also pulling the longer strap all the way up when taking the watch on and off of your wrist makes the resin to crack over time. I'd say 10 years with regular use as an only watch it's fair enough.


----------



## DImGR

combi bracelet ... is it worth it and if yes why ? what makes it so special ? 
i do like the looks of it though and hopefully i can get one from casio


----------



## Fullers1845

^Yes. It’s comfortable, easy to adjust, and looks great! (I’m speaking of the original combi available here:  https://www.tiktox.com/gw-m5600bc-1-bracelet.html.)


----------



## ramblin_wreck08

Just ordered from Seiya and can’t wait to receive! Hoping to have as short of a wait time as others in this thread, but no telling with shipping issues right now.

Have had a DW5600e for ~13 years and it’s the one watch I take with me on every trip, and that I keep coming back to in the summer time. Much to my wife’s eye rolling, with my DW acting up I went ahead and decided to replace with the GW5000. Figured it will come in handy when our son is born next month, right? Plus should theoretically last longer than the DW (this is #2 after I stripped the caseback screws on #1; #2 having issues with screen shutting off even after replacing the battery).


----------



## Didimauw

ramblin_wreck08 said:


> Just ordered from Seiya and can’t wait to receive! Hoping to have as short of a wait time as others in this thread, but no telling with shipping issues right now.
> 
> Have had a DW5600e for ~13 years and it’s the one watch I take with me on every trip, and that I keep coming back to in the summer time. Much to my wife’s eye rolling, with my DW acting up I went ahead and decided to replace with the GW5000. Figured it will come in handy when our son is born next month, right? Plus should theoretically last longer than the DW (this is #2 after I stripped the caseback screws on #1; #2 having issues with screen shutting off even after replacing the battery).


I'd like to see that dw!


----------



## ramblin_wreck08

Didimauw said:


> I'd like to see that dw!


Not much to look at really. The resin is 3 years old, and outside of a dab of superglue on the resin at the lugs (not visible in photo) and some paint from today, could never tell all she’s done with me. I’ve been very fortunate in that the bezel has always done a good job of shielding the crystal.


----------



## Kohe321

I noticed condensation on the inside of the crystal for the first time on my relatively new GW5000u-jf, bought from Seiya last summer. While walking my dog today, it was blowing a strong wind with a temperature of around 1 degree Celsius. In other words, so cold that it quickly gets pretty painful for your fingers without gloves. The watch was worn outside the jacket sleeve and took the full brunt of it. Five or so minutes into the walk I noticed a small blotch of condensation on the middle of the crystal, which was ice cold to the touch. I first tried rubbing it away as I thought it was a fingermark, but no.

If I understand correctly, this is quite normal under circumstances like these? The air inside the watch was warmer as the metal case was being warmed by my wrist, so there was a discrepancy between the temperature of the air inside and the surface of the crystal - which dipped well below the dew-point. So, the natural moisture in the air that was trapped inside the case when it was sealed up at the factory went from a gas into a liquid state which formed on the internal surface of the crystal as condensation, just like a can of soda you take out of the fridge and into room temperature. This blotch of condensation faded as I continued the walk, probably because the temperature inside the case sank as the whole watch continued to cool down further. Again, just like how a can of soda does not have dew on it while sitting inside the fridge, as the air in the fridge has the same temperature as the surface of the can. Once I got home and inside, it went away quickly.

I see there a multiple threads about condensation and G Shocks, with some pretty heated debates going on regarding this being a fault with the watch or not. Some have tried to re-create this by chucking their watch into the freezer and checking it for condensation after a while, some even making sure they do the test properly by leaving it in for one or two hours. But if I understand this correctly, this won't do anything because the whole of the watch dips in temperature at the same rate, little by little, and the air inside continually equalizes with the internal surfaces. In fact, I just tried to do the fridge-thing with this same watch, and it didn't fog up on the inside at all. However, the reverse happened - the outside of the crystal fogged up when I took it out, just like the can of soda does when you take it out of the fridge. The inside of the crystal, however, was dry.

So to make this happen it seems that the crystal needs to drop in temperature quicker than the air inside the watch, to get the "soda out of the fridge-effect". Again, Having the watch strapped to your wrist while exposing its crystal to very cold, blowing air (ie. during a cold winter day) seems to be one way of doing it. Warming the watch up with your hand and placing an ice-cube on the crystal for a few minutes is another.

My 5000u-1jf has served me flawlessly since last summer, being with me in the sea and on some rough trips, so I really doubt this is the result of water ingress from a bad seal or anything, but normal humidity in the air from the day it was made in the factory.

Edit: Found this video from Long Island Watch that illustrates the point perfectly at 17:30 minutes


----------



## Wizardskills

That's a great way of describing it, and very insightful. Thank you.


----------



## ramblin_wreck08

Quick shipping, excellent packaging, free cloth, and attention to detail throughout the entire buying experience. Wonderful service from Seiya-San.

First impression? I’m shocked at how big of a difference there is in quality/feel between this and the 5600.

Enjoy…


----------



## computer_freak

I have the option to upgrade my GW-5000-1JF to a brand-new-in-box GW-5000U-1ER about €80. My GW-5000 has worn resin and doesn't have the box and manual.

It seems like a good deal, but I'm wondering if I'm making a mistake here. "1JF" watches seem to hold their value a lot better and have a certain cool factor, though both watches are Made in Japan.

Any thoughts?


----------



## Fullers1845

Keep both and decide which you like better?


----------



## Dr_Driggy1998

Scrolling through this thread brought back some good memories. Alas, all good things must come to an end with my GW5000 being replaced the GW5000u and finally a GMWB5000G-1 as my Beater.


----------



## Chris20nyy

computer_freak said:


> I have the option to upgrade my GW-5000-1JF to a brand-new-in-box GW-5000U-1ER about €80. My GW-5000 has worn resin and doesn't have the box and manual.
> 
> It seems like a good deal, but I'm wondering if I'm making a mistake here. "1JF" watches seem to hold their value a lot better and have a certain cool factor, though both watches are Made in Japan.
> 
> Any thoughts?


I went specifically for the 1jf because of the EL backlight. 

Bought a brand new band, a gw5000b bezel, packed the new band and original bezel in the box so 10 years down the road I can put brand new clothes back on. 


As someone who really built their love for g-shocks on the bigger models (starting with the dw-8200 frog), the gw-5000-1jf has become my all time favorite. It will be with me as long as I'm breathing. 

Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dr_Driggy1998

computer_freak said:


> I have the option to upgrade my GW-5000-1JF to a brand-new-in-box GW-5000U-1ER about €80. My GW-5000 has worn resin and doesn't have the box and manual.
> 
> It seems like a good deal, but I'm wondering if I'm making a mistake here. "1JF" watches seem to hold their value a lot better and have a certain cool factor, though both watches are Made in Japan.
> 
> Any thoughts?


Go for the upgrade. IME the upgrade was well worth the switch and the price range especially given that they're still in production and can be found near the 200$ mark on the used market.


----------



## D. A. (Tony) Vader

computer_freak said:


> I have the option to upgrade my GW-5000-1JF to a brand-new-in-box GW-5000U-1ER about €80. My GW-5000 has worn resin and doesn't have the box and manual.
> 
> It seems like a good deal, but I'm wondering if I'm making a mistake here. "1JF" watches seem to hold their value a lot better and have a certain cool factor, though both watches are Made in Japan.
> 
> Any thoughts?


_* All _GW-5K's (including the new "U" version) are made in Japan

* The only difference between the -1JF and non-1JF versions is the packaging (including the manual, which is in Japanese)

* If you don't have those, items, you can't sell the old watch as JDM, as there's no way to tell them apart

* I'd get the new, "U" version (unless you really, really, prefer the EL backlight)

Here's a comparison between the old EL backlight and the new LED one:


----------



## computer_freak

Thanks for all the advice. I just sold my GW-5000-1JF and will order a GW-5000U-1ER. That way I get new resin and new features.

@D. A. (Tony) Vader My watch was imported from Japan myself, from Yahoo Auctions, so while I don't have paperwork I'm 99% certain it is a JDM watch.


----------



## Fullers1845

I like the old blue backlight.


----------



## Fullers1845

computer_freak said:


> Thanks for all the advice. I just sold my GW-5000-1JF and will order a GW-5000U-1ER. That way I get new resin and new features.
> 
> @D. A. (Tony) Vader My watch was imported from Japan myself, from Yahoo Auctions, so while I don't have paperwork I'm 99% certain it is a JDM watch.


Congratulations! Come back and post some pics when you get it. The module upgrades are long overdue.


----------



## van_helsing

I just wish there would be a longer version of the original strap available.


----------



## Lu..

Just ordered my first G-shock....a square....GW-5000U-1JF....looks like I got a lot of reading before she arrives in a couple of days.....


----------



## G-Shocky

TBH, you dont need to read anything if you don’t want to. Set the home city and it will take care of the rest.


----------



## journeyforce

computer_freak said:


> I have the option to upgrade my GW-5000-1JF to a brand-new-in-box GW-5000U-1ER about €80. My GW-5000 has worn resin and doesn't have the box and manual.
> 
> It seems like a good deal, but I'm wondering if I'm making a mistake here. "1JF" watches seem to hold their value a lot better and have a certain cool factor, though both watches are Made in Japan.
> 
> Any thoughts?


For me, I would have just gotten new bezels and strap for the older GW-5000. The new GW-5000U does not have any new features I would want to pay the price on a GW-5000U. I actually bought a 5000U to see if perhaps I was missing out on anything. I got it in the mail. I played with it. I hated the LED light (more brighter then it needs to be) and I ended up packing it back up and sold it with in a day. It might have been just that one. I had a chance to pick up a new one from Mercari Japan for a bit under $200 ($187) after all fees and shipping (about $100 cheap then anywhere else) but decided against it in favor of another GW-5000-1JF


----------



## Lu..

She arrived 2 days ago and loving it....surprised how robust she feels....I already placed an order with PacParts for the Combi bracelet and black bezel screws.....lol.....


----------



## AdamK5

Lu.. said:


> She arrived 2 days ago and loving it....surprised how robust she feels....I already placed an order with PacParts for the Combi bracelet


A pretty solid choice for a first Square! Congrats


----------



## Ottovonn

Impromptu watch shot of the GW-5000U in NYC! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zhanato

My G5600E is old, It was made in 2012. Also I have GW5000. 

I noticed, that display, of D5600E, is little bit crisper. 
I wearing up a GW5000 more often. So I,ve decided to swap Modules. Very glad of result! And G5600E now upgraded.
















Watch a difference now:


----------



## Chris20nyy

zhanato said:


> My G5600E is old, It was made in 2012. Also I have GW5000.
> 
> I noticed, that display, of D5600E, is little bit crisper.
> I wearing up a GW5000 more often. So I,ve decided to swap Modules. Very glad of result! And G5600E now upgraded.
> View attachment 16545080
> View attachment 16545081
> 
> 
> Watch a difference now:
> View attachment 16545084


There _may_ be some discernable difference between the crispness of the two modules, but the angles in the bottom picture may be exaggerating it. The gw-5000 is sloped up. Which makes the lcd darker and crisper. The G5600e is sloped down which fades the lcd.
















Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## zhanato

Of cause any Photo could not show a difference exactly. But there is it.
3161 Module Display more crisp.


----------



## zhanato

Furthermore .... I thinking about next 5000 mod.
Looking at photos of 3159 and 3461, I see no any difference in installation Places/Modules shapes.
The Question: is solar panels and Module Pins are comparable? Amperage?


----------



## Lu..




----------



## zhanato

Yes I know this video. But I never saw a video, about 3459/3461 Module replacement.


----------



## coconutpolygon

I picked up a GW5000U1JF today, it feels really premium compared to my DW5600 and other squares. Anything I should know as a newcomer to g-shocks in general? I saw people post about screen protectors before but I'm not sure if thats something people actually do. I've been pretty rough with my other g-shocks and they haven't got a scratch on them 😅 (yet?).


----------



## D. A. (Tony) Vader

I think the GW-5000 deserves to look more upscale with a metal keeper:









Like the 30th anniversary one:


----------



## Ddpineda305

Just got mine yesterday.









Currently my two favorites









Added an aftermarket bezel 

















Next to his cousins


----------



## jovani




----------



## coconutpolygon

I'm really enjoying the overall muted design of this watch


----------



## Fullers1845

^Love that look. And also this one.


----------



## Ottovonn

Fullers1845 said:


> ^Love that look. And also this one.


I have the same colorway that I pop on my GW-5000 during the warmer months. It's a nice change of pace. Get black bullbars for a truly classic look!


----------



## Moonbiter

Fullers1845 said:


> ^Love that look. And also this one.


Just ordered a GW-5000 and the resins to do just that!


----------



## Rammus




----------



## swanksteak




----------



## Rammus




----------



## X-plorer

Mine GW 5000 from 2010


----------



## Herrick

Hello people. I was thinking about getting another GW 5000 and I saw there's an updated version. Does anyone know why it's significantly cheaper than the previous version? It's even cheaper than the GW 5000 I bought back in 2015. 

And has anyone ever bought a watch from Japan Value on Amazon?


----------



## D. A. (Tony) Vader

Herrick said:


> Hello people. I was thinking about getting another GW 5000 and I saw there's an updated version. Does anyone know why it's significantly cheaper than the previous version? It's even cheaper than the GW 5000 I bought back in 2015.
> 
> And has anyone ever bought a watch from Japan Value on Amazon?


Probably, because the JPY has lost about 30% of its value against the U.S. dollar in the last six months:










* I bought a G-Shock directly from Japan two months ago and it was a lot cheaper than last year

* This may be changing already, though

* Exchange rates are very volatile:


----------



## Herrick

D. A. (Tony) Vader said:


> Probably, because the JPY has lost about 30% of its value against the U.S. dollar in the last six months:
> 
> View attachment 16733980
> 
> 
> * I bought a G-Shock directly from Japan two months ago and it was a lot cheaper than last year
> 
> * This may be changing already, though
> 
> * Exchange rates are very volatile:


I see. Well, I ordered one.


----------



## John_Frum

D. A. (Tony) Vader said:


> Probably, because the JPY has lost about 30% of its value against the U.S. dollar


I took advantage of this drop in the Yen and finally ordered a GW-5000U. Bargain prices now IMHO. Bought from Chino whose price included world wide shipping.

My GW-M5610 is now awaiting arrival of a new bezel and strap (due to abusive use while painting and cleanup rendering it quite unsightly).

I like the additional heft of the GW5000 and the DLC coated caseback is just lovely. Prefer the uniform illumination of the old 3159 module though. Ordered a spare bezel, keeper, screws, and band for it.


----------



## Herrick

I should've ordered two in that case. But I already have one with a combi bracelet or whatever it's called. When the new one arrives, I'm just going to leave the stock band on there. I remember what a huge pain in the balls it was to put the combi bracelet on my current GW 5000. I think it has some how loosened or my wrist got skinnier because it always slides down my wrist now.


----------



## Moonbiter

John_Frum said:


> I took advantage of this drop in the Yen and finally ordered a GW-5000U. Bargain prices now IMHO. Bought from Chino whose price included world wide shipping.
> 
> My GW-M5610 is now awaiting arrival of a new bezel and strap (due to abusive use while painting and cleanup rendering it quite unsightly).
> 
> I like the additional heft of the GW5000 and the DLC coated caseback is just lovely. Prefer the uniform illumination of the old 3159 module though. Ordered a spare bezel, keeper, screws, and band for it.


Same reason I got one, I like the look of the classic EL light (though I have LED backlights on other square modules.) Also I got mine for a good deal. I just finished my project with it, I dressed it up in yellow for a DW-5600C yellow homage. Original DW-5600REC resins, so I didn't have to scrounge for the black buckle and keeper. I love the look of it.


----------



## John_Frum

Herrick said:


> I should've ordered two in that case. But I already have one with a combi bracelet or whatever it's called. When the new one arrives, I'm just going to leave the stock band on there. I remember what a huge pain in the balls it was to put the combi bracelet on my current GW 5000. I think it has some how loosened or my wrist got skinnier because it always slides down my wrist now.


All notions I had of ever buying and installing a combi bracelet vanished during my attempt at installing NATO strap adapters to my GWM5610. All my past experience at installing straps of all types, metal bracelets, deployants, buckles etc on my other watches did not prepare me for that level of hell. Finally gave up after an hour of cursing and several nicks to the lugs of the 5610. My 5000U will remain on its very comfortable, soft, strap.

How does the softer strap compare to the regular one in terms of durability?


----------



## Moonbiter

John_Frum said:


> All notions I had of ever buying and installing a combi bracelet vanished during my attempt at installing NATO strap adapters to my GWM5610. All my past experience at installing straps of all types, metal bracelets, deployants, buckles etc on my other watches did not prepare me for that level of hell. Finally gave up after an hour of cursing and several nicks to the lugs of the 5610. My 5000U will remain on its very comfortable, soft, strap.
> 
> How does the softer strap compare to the regular one in terms of durability?


The soft strap seems to last a long time, at least to me. I think that they're less likely to crack because they're softer, but they may be less resistant to cuts/abrasion. Also, for installing a band or bracelet, I would greatly recommend that you remove the bezel first. Much easier to wiggle the pieces in place if you don't have the bezel forcing them down. You can even flip the strap or bracelet sections up at the lugs if you have no bezel on. Helps make sure they're fully seated in the holes for the spring bar tips. I just did this for my yellow GW-5000 build.


----------



## Herrick

All right, my GW 5000U just arrived. The first difference I noticed is that the buttons are way easier to press. They're easier to press than my GW 5000 that's almost 7 years old. The only thing I like more about the GW 5000 is the green light but I can definitely live with the light on the GW 5000U.


----------



## HKasdf

Herrick said:


> All right, my GW 5000U just arrived. The first difference I noticed is that the buttons are way easier to press. They're easier to press than my GW 5000 that's almost 7 years old. The only thing I like more about the GW 5000 is the green light but I can definitely live with the light on the GW 5000U.


Same here. The green EL was one of my fav features!

Fortunately, all other improvements make up for it, but it is still missed.


----------



## Ottovonn

Herrick said:


> All right, my GW 5000U just arrived. The first difference I noticed is that the buttons are way easier to press. They're easier to press than my GW 5000 that's almost 7 years old. The only thing I like more about the GW 5000 is the green light but I can definitely live with the light on the GW 5000U.


congrats on the 5000U! I’m happy someone else found the buttons easier to press as well! I also have the older one, about eight years old. Overall, I think it’s one of the best G-Shocks.

The 5000 is the only G-Shock I wear several times a week. Altogether it’ll be almost a decade of wearing this watch (5000 OG and 5000U). Oh and yes there's a scratch on the crystal protector of my 5000U. I think crystal protectors are a worthwhile investment.


----------



## clee_168

Going to get one myself


----------



## D. A. (Tony) Vader

There is plenty of information on GW-5K MODS:









GW-5000 with Yellow Bezel/Strap Mod?


I wound up getting a quite used GW-5000 that has a nice condition crystal but the bezel is worn and stretched. It took a bit of time as I wanted to get one from a USA seller because the Japanese sellers selling the used ones are shipping regular mail and I will not see it for a month or two. i...




www.watchuseek.com













Change/Mod Module for GW-5000


I have a GW-5000 and I intend to change the straps to those of the bracelet you see on the GW-M5610BC. I did a search in the forum and found that it is possible so am going to just proceed with that. Now, the interesting part, I always love how the gold display in my M5630A-4 (Rising red...




www.watchuseek.com













GW-5000 mod with DW-5000c/GW-5610 red line dial… possible?


Apologies if this question has been covered but I’ve searched pretty extensively and have been unable to find an answer. Is there a way to modify the GW-5000 to have the red border around the dial à la the original DW-5000c? I’ve previously owned the GW-5610, which has that red bordered dial...




www.watchuseek.com













Gw-5000 mod question


Im getting ready to order parts from pacparts for a build and I came across this photo. Does anyone know what this white piece of tape is attached to the back of the case frame in this picture? If so any idea if it comes attached on the part that comes from pac parts or is it separate? Any...




www.watchuseek.com





Personally, I'd rather keep mine stock.


----------



## tommy.arashikage

I can't quit the GW-5000. I've tried, but I always come back to it.


----------



## Herrick

It's the only watch I've worn since 2015.


----------



## Snyde

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fjblair

They sure have gone up in price eh?


----------



## Herrick

fjblair said:


> They sure have gone up in price eh?


The GW 500U I just bought was almost $100 less than the GW 5000 I bought in 2015.


----------



## Snyde

Herrick said:


> The GW 500U I just bought was almost $100 less than the GW 5000 I bought in 2015.


Yea they’re a steal right now


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## smilton

Put a WTB post up got a gw-5000u. Decided to check out Seiya last night to see what they were going for new. He had them on sale plus 5% off orders of $100 or more so it came to $248 new and shipped. Considering they seem to be about $200 second hand I pulled the trigger. Should e here by the end of the week. I probably could have saved a few more $$$ if I looked harder, but Seiya is a good guy, provides excellent service based on my previous purchases and I prefer to support him vs big business sellers. 

I have had an original version, a “U” version and I flipped them both to offset bigger purchases. I was always so impressed with the quality and understated looks of the gw-5000. I am trimming my collection down to 5 including the gw-5000u, my new Sinn 140 St S, Seiko SLA039, my original Tag F1 chronograph, and the 7750 Top grade chronograph I built. 

Everyone should have a g-shock in their collection, especially a gw-5000!


----------



## balllistic

Favorite G-Shock right behind my DW-5200C. Gets the most wrist time.


----------



## Moonbiter

tommy.arashikage said:


> I can't quit the GW-5000. I've tried, but I always come back to it.


Nice! I've been swapping between my GW-5000 in yellow resin and my GMW-B5000 the past few days.


----------



## Chempop

I've actually been wearing my custom GW5000 on the weekends lately, despite barely being able to read it 🙈
For work I've been wearing my gold B5000 which has a negative LCD which takes far less effort to see the time on.


----------



## Facelessman

5 years already still one of my favourite 😊


----------



## Daruba

Facelessman said:


> 5 years already still one of my favourite 😊


…and with proper care it will last you another 15 years. Good call, nice watch 👍🏻


----------



## Lu..

Facelessman said:


> 5 years already still one of my favourite 😊


 Very nice…did the old version come with black buttons or was this modded by you?


----------



## Moonbiter

Lu.. said:


> Very nice…did the old version come with black buttons or was this modded by you?


Old version had silver buttons. Great-looking mod though!


----------



## FarmeR57




----------



## Facelessman

Lu.. said:


> Very nice…did the old version come with black buttons or was this modded by you?


Thanks. I replaced original silver buttons with black buttons from gw-5000b. Same as black buckle.


----------



## moka 1 cup

Naked:


----------



## kevio

tommy.arashikage said:


> I can't quit the GW-5000. I've tried, but I always come back to it.


I feel the same way Tommy. The last two times I sold my GW-5000, I immediately regretted it. I'm going to hang onto my current one forever or give it to my son or daughter someday.


----------



## swanksteak

It’s really the only watch you need—the perfect square.


----------



## Ginseng108

I've been rotating through a lot of watches recently. But every now and then I have to come back to the core. 
It's amazing how essential the GW-5000 model is.


----------



## myoda

Got one in Japan this week. The only one in this 'series' that's still made in Japan sadly.


----------



## caubeyeudoi

My GW-5000U just arrived yesterday! Today is a nice day to charge and manually sync both of my favorite GW-5000U and GW-M5610U.


----------



## avusblue




----------



## n0to

After 12 years of adventures with my trusty DW5600E, I’ve finally upgraded to its most premium sibling. I’ll still be rocking the DW during the really rough stuff though. Fun fact - it rolled off the assembly line on November 7th, only a month before I ordered it.


----------



## 2012carpet

I just got my second gw5000u-1jf am so happy i got it before Christmas . Got it from Japan online shop


----------



## 2012carpet

It is one for the UK market that came packaged in Japanese packaging with Japanese instructions and tags has anyone else gotten one packaged like that .


----------



## nolanz14

I have a GW-5000 and GMWB-5000-TB. Love both and the U's straps is really nice. I'm having issues charging both and they're always flashing low. I've left these in the sun on my deck for a few hours yesterday. Any ideas, suggestions?


----------



## Mmpaste

n0to said:


> After 12 years of adventures with my trusty DW5600E, I’ve finally upgraded to its most premium sibling. I’ll still be rocking the DW during the really rough stuff though. Fun fact - it rolled off the assembly line on November 7th, only a month before I ordered it.
> View attachment 17092399


Nice! Nary a scratch!


----------



## Mmpaste




----------



## Snyde

nolanz14 said:


> I have a GW-5000 and GMWB-5000-TB. Love both and the U's straps is really nice. I'm having issues charging both and they're always flashing low. I've left these in the sun on my deck for a few hours yesterday. Any ideas, suggestions?


Get an LED solar watch charger from Amazon.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dgaddis

nolanz14 said:


> I have a GW-5000 and GMWB-5000-TB. Love both and the U's straps is really nice. I'm having issues charging both and they're always flashing low. I've left these in the sun on my deck for a few hours yesterday. Any ideas, suggestions?


Takes more than a few hours, check the manual for charge time.

Think of it this way - it's got a big gas tank, so it takes a while to fill the tank.


----------



## fl0ppy

nolanz14 said:


> I have a GW-5000 and GMWB-5000-TB. Love both and the U's straps is really nice. I'm having issues charging both and they're always flashing low. I've left these in the sun on my deck for a few hours yesterday. Any ideas, suggestions?


To reduce battery usage:
Turn off Auto EL - If you have the automatic light function turned on, it can drain the battery much faster especially if you wear it while sleeping.

Enable power saving mode.

Avoid them being tucked under shirt sleeves while wearing them where possible.


----------

